# Teen arrested for defending him self against the mob!



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
					

A 17-year-old suspect has been arrested in connection to at least one of the two shooting deaths amid the unrest Tuesday night in Kenosha, Wis., Illinois police confirmed on Wednesday.




					www.foxnews.com
				



How do arrest someone for self defense!?  If we don’t get this child out of jail we are doing to let them
Arrest all of us! We need to fight back!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> 
> 
> A 17-year-old suspect has been arrested in connection to at least one of the two shooting deaths amid the unrest Tuesday night in Kenosha, Wis., Illinois police confirmed on Wednesday.
> ...



<<<<<<<<   crickets  >>>>>>>>

Welcome to the Right


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

Gov't gonna make an example out of him to deflect from their own failure to protect the public and private property.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 26, 2020)

Insufficient data.


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> 
> 
> A 17-year-old suspect has been arrested in connection to at least one of the two shooting deaths amid the unrest Tuesday night in Kenosha, Wis., Illinois police confirmed on Wednesday.
> ...



~~~~~~

One man died after being shot in the head and a second man died after being shot in the chest.
A third man is wounded after someone blew part of his arm off with a rifle.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 26, 2020)

I saw a video of a guy being chased and falling, he had an AR 15 (I think), or whatever you call it.  He shot one person when on the ground, someone tried to take his weapon, he shot in the air when he got up.  He had apparently killed at least one person and one had been shot when attacking him (not sure if he died or not).

The question has been about self defense.  The people chasing him apparently did so because he shot someone who was breaking into a car and, he was apparently a citizen militia defending a gas station from attacks.

That's what I can glean from this story from quick reading online, anyone can correct me if I'm wrong.  

What is startling to me though, is that this guy is 17.  Can he own a guy like that and carry it at that age?  If you ask me, no way someone that age should be in that position to begin with.  Even a 19 year old hardly has his head working properly, nor even fully formed (I learned that from Hannity of all places). Having a juvenile run around with that weapon is asinine.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

They better get the facts straight.
Or the real militias will emerge.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Aug 26, 2020)

Death to the Enemies Republic.

This lad should be awarded the Purple Heart.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

What is the chance that this kid gets 'railroaded' in a Dimm controlled state?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> I saw a video of a guy being chased and falling, he had an AR 15 (I think), or whatever you call it.  He shot one person when on the ground, someone tried to take his weapon, he shot in the air when he got up.  He had apparently killed at least one person and one had been shot when attacking him (not sure if he died or not).
> 
> The question has been about self defense.  The people chasing him apparently did so because he shot someone who was breaking into a car and, he was apparently a citizen militia defending a gas station from attacks.
> 
> ...


There was a time when a boy of 11 was expected to be proficient enough to hunt the family dinner.

This young man was doing the job the police refused to do.  He is to be commended.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a video of a guy being chased and falling, he had an AR 15 (I think), or whatever you call it.  He shot one person when on the ground, someone tried to take his weapon, he shot in the air when he got up.  He had apparently killed at least one person and one had been shot when attacking him (not sure if he died or not).
> ...



Many 17 yr. olds also fought in WWII.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 26, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a video of a guy being chased and falling, he had an AR 15 (I think), or whatever you call it.  He shot one person when on the ground, someone tried to take his weapon, he shot in the air when he got up.  He had apparently killed at least one person and one had been shot when attacking him (not sure if he died or not).
> ...



Well, he's arrested now.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Aug 26, 2020)

He will be released and charges dropped....its very easy to justify the shootings.....they were just some black thugs that had it coming -- and yes, I know the guy he shot in the head was a white guy, but it feels better to say he is black....makes it easier to justify..


----------



## Care4all (Aug 26, 2020)

The local police are in Kenosha, the sheriff's depts from other various cities and towns are in Kenosha,

Along with the federal govts FBI are in Kenosha, the ATF are in Kenosha, the US Marshalls are in Kenosha

The vigilantes are not needed, and have made it worse.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 26, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...



My dad applied to the military at age 15, back when nobody care or asked questions.  

"Age"?
"18"
"ok fill out these forms and get move over there for your physical".

Maybe you were ready to handle this situation at 17, I know I wasn't.  I also don't think those of this age should be behind a wheel, especially on the high way during rush hour, but what do I know


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

Care4all said:


> The local police are in Kenosha, the sheriff's depts from other various cities and towns are in Kenosha,
> 
> Along with the federal govts FBI are in Kenosha, the ATF are in Kenosha, the US Marshalls are in Kenosha
> 
> The vigilantes are not needed, and have made it worse.



They were all hiding behind a fence protecting one large Gov't building....


----------



## bottlecap (Aug 26, 2020)

He seemed to be running away from thugs.  Self defense.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> How do arrest someone for self defense!? If we don’t get this child out of jail we are doing to let them
> Arrest all of us! We need to fight back!



You mean the police groupie who was allowed to wander down the street randomly shooting people?  Who wasn't even from that town. 



Tipsycatlover said:


> There was a time when a boy of 11 was expected to be proficient enough to hunt the family dinner.
> 
> This young man was doing the job the police refused to do. He is to be commended.



Uh, shooting people in the street is what the police are doing, and that's why people are upset. 

So, let's get this straight from the Kenosha Police Department. 

A black man who in a domestic disturbance situation goes to his car to check on his kids needs to be shot in the back 7 times. 

A white kid walks down the street with an assault rifle, shoots 3 people, and the police don't even make an attempt to arrest him. 

Great double standards you guys have there.


----------



## citygator (Aug 26, 2020)

Violent right mass murderer member. Welcome to the world of Donald Trump and his religious nut followers.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 26, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> They better get the facts straight.
> Or the real militias will emerge.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 26, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> He will be released and charges dropped....its very easy to justify the shootings.....they were just some black thugs that had it coming -- and yes, I know the guy he shot in the head was a white guy, but it feels better to say he is black....makes it easier to justify..


You’re right, he identified as black.  His right to loot and assault whites was infringed on by racist white guy with a gun.


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 26, 2020)

Kenosha Shooter Mega Thread : Many Links , Many Angles, Also Police Thanking Shooter and giving Him water BEFORE the SHOOTING and More  - TheDonald
					

Ok FINALLY i think I have all the links working again after Streamable Went Full CUCK  Try and Give this post some Tra




					thedonald.win


----------



## pyetro (Aug 26, 2020)

Update: Here's the suspect:





It is still unclear whether this is a right-wing militia member or a left-wing protester belonging to a group such as antifa.
Liability would be very high for police if found to be giving right-wing militia members the right to kill. But let's not rush to judgment.
Details should be revealed soon:








						Illinois teen arrested in fatal shooting at Kenosha protest, police say | CNN
					

A 17-year-old Illinois resident connected to an overnight shooting during a protest in Kenosha, Wisconsin, was taken into custody Wednesday morning, according to police in Antioch, Illinois.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## theHawk (Aug 26, 2020)

Either way, shooting commies in self defense should be rewarded, not punished.


----------



## pyetro (Aug 26, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Either way, shooting commies in self defense should be rewarded, not punished.


Was this self defense? Tell me what happened.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Either way, shooting commies in self defense should be rewarded, not punished.
> ...


if youre to stupid to read your own link no explanation can help you,,,


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 26, 2020)

Self defense.


----------



## pyetro (Aug 26, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


I did, and the link does not say this was self-defense. Which means you are the one who didn't read the article. Awkward.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


did you watch the video of him being attacked???


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Either way, shooting commies in self defense should be rewarded, not punished.
> ...



  You mean to tell me you haven't seen the videos?
Fer fucks sake!! You dipshits come on here whining and you never know WTF happened even though it's all over the internet!!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> It is still unclear whether this is a right-wing militia member or a left-wing protester belonging to a group such as antifa.
> Details should be revealed soon:
> 
> 
> ...


Are militias typically full of kids in their rank and file?

Seems pretty far fetched to me. Anyone can "claim" anything. Doesn't make it so. 

Either way the left have the blood of 30+ people on their hands.


----------



## task0778 (Aug 26, 2020)

_A protester witnessed the shooting.

“We were all chanting ‘Black lives matter’ at the gas station and then we heard, boom, boom, and I told my friend, that’s not fireworks,” *Devin Scott*, 19, told the Chicago Tribune. “And then this guy with this huge gun runs by us in the middle of the street and people are yelling, ‘He shot someone! He shot someone!’ And everyone is trying to fight the guy, chasing him and then he started shooting again.”

Others on social media highlighted the fact that after Rittenhouse allegedly shot and killed those in his path, he was simply allowed to walk away in the presence of authorities._









						Kyle Rittenhouse, 17, arrested for murder in Wisconsin protest shooting
					

A 17-year old has been arrested for the murder in the shooting death of two Wisconsin protesters.  Kyle Rittenhouse was charged with first-degree murder in the deaths of two men who have not yet been identified, reported The Daily Dot, which obtained a public document from the Lake County...




					www.aol.com
				





WTF?  What authorities?  Where the hell were the Natl Guard?  What are their marching orders, what are they supposed to be doing?  What ARE they doing?


----------



## theHawk (Aug 26, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > It is still unclear whether this is a right-wing militia member or a left-wing protester belonging to a group such as antifa.
> ...


Well, BLM will attack kids, we know that.  So may as well train ours to defend themselves.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 26, 2020)

License to kill?

 The democrat party has given BLM and ANTIFA licence to Burn and loot by not only having democrat Governors and Mayors muzzling their police force, but by having a large slush fund to bail out any criminal who DOES get arrested so they can get right back on the street.


----------



## pyetro (Aug 26, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Self defense.


Source?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


You forgot how to spell too...And I do believe the kid will get manslaughter charges.


----------



## excalibur (Aug 26, 2020)

He may have been from out of state and if true then he has problems.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > It is still unclear whether this is a right-wing militia member or a left-wing protester belonging to a group such as antifa.
> ...


What's one more death in the big scheme of things.


----------



## excalibur (Aug 26, 2020)

task0778 said:


> _A protester witnessed the shooting.
> 
> “We were all chanting ‘Black lives matter’ at the gas station and then we heard, boom, boom, and I told my friend, that’s not fireworks,” *Devin Scott*, 19, told the Chicago Tribune. “And then this guy with this huge gun runs by us in the middle of the street and people are yelling, ‘He shot someone! He shot someone!’ And everyone is trying to fight the guy, chasing him and then he started shooting again.”
> 
> ...




I wonder if the NG had live rounds.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Self defense.
> ...



   Watch the videos ya fucken idiot.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 26, 2020)

excalibur said:


> He may have been from out of state and if true then he has problems.


Illinois


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Aug 26, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > It is still unclear whether this is a right-wing militia member or a left-wing protester belonging to a group such as antifa.
> ...



If you are 17 and carrying a gun, you are already breaking the law even if you didn't shoot anybody.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> I did, in the link does not say this was self-defense. Which means you are the one who didn't read the article. Awkward.



The guy was running with a rifle, he fell down and the pursuers came at him, tried to kick him and take his rifle.   There are several videos from multiple sources showing this.    It clearly looks like self defense but, I believe he is been charged with first degree murder.   

A Daily Caller reporter was on the scene:


"The alleged shooter is currently in custody and is being held at a juvenile facility in Illinois, according to ABC7. 
The Daily Caller’s Richie McGinniss interviewed the suspect just before the incident occurred."

"The man, armed with a rifle standing outside a local business, told McGinniss that his “job is to protect this business,” and that “if there’s somebody hurt, I’m running into harms way.” 


​Another video shows what appears to be the shooter running away, while a group of individuals chase after him. One person tries to tackle what appears to be the shooter. He then seems to fire his rifle multiple times before getting up. The suspect then appears to run toward police officers with his hands up. An individual in the video can be heard screaming “Hey! He just shot them!” The shooter then appears to walk past police officers.








						Alleged Kenosha Shooter Charged With First-Degree Murder
					

A 17-year-old has been charged with first degree murder after gunfire erupted in Kenosha, Wisconsin during riots.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Claudette (Aug 26, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...



Yup. That is so very true.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


so youre back to mind reading again,,,


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Aug 26, 2020)

The native residents of Kenosha will acquit him for defending their town.

Good day.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2020)

Claudette said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Really? We had guns as kids. Even took them to school LEGALLY


----------



## Claudette (Aug 26, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



I think there are laws about kids, younger than 18, carrying guns in public.

 Not sure about Kenosha.

 Of course Hunting is a different story. I know lots of people with kids younger than 17 who carry rifles for hunting.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > It is still unclear whether this is a right-wing militia member or a left-wing protester belonging to a group such as antifa.
> ...



lol if only you applied this logic to BLM and antifa

Hahahaha

Wow surprise it's almost like there is no national organizatino for any of this shit

Could poll the "members" and less than 5% could even name a single leader in the movement


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Yea grandpa we also had segregation when you were a kid lol

Laws change


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


The people marching for blm don't know shit about that which they support. 90% of the protesters, rioters, looters, arsonists don't give two shits about blacks. If they did they would have been in the inner cities decades ago trying to stop the genocide.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Oddly enough we had no school shootings when kids legally took guns to school.

That seem odd to you?

And lol at your segregation bullshit. BLM actively protests in favor of segregation. Don't believe me read their asinine platforms.


----------



## pyetro (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> It is still unclear whether this is a right-wing militia member or a left-wing protester belonging to a group such as antifa.
> Liability would be very high for police if found to be giving right-wing militia members the right to kill. But let's not rush to judgment.
> Details should be revealed soon:
> 
> ...


Update: "the suspect is 17-year-old Kyle Rittenhouse."




__





						Kenosha Shooting: 17-Year-Old Kyle Rittenhouse Arrested In Connection With Shooting That Left 2 Dead, 1 Wounded – CBS Chicago
					

In one video on social media, a young man with the rifle can be hard saying “I just killed somebody” as he runs away from the scene after several shots rang out at a car dealership in Kenosha.




					chicago.cbslocal.com


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 26, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...



  In Texas a 17 year old can own one,he just cant purchase one.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Aug 26, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Can they carry a concealed one in public?  Our law is you can't get a CCW until the age of 21.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > They better get the facts straight.
> ...



These communist democrats want us to believe that this 17 year old boy was shooting up a street full of peaceful strollers stopping to sing a verse of Lida Rose.  They also want to pretend that the criminal now known as Gimpy didn't just brawl with the police and didn't have a warrant out for his arrest.

Sell that shit on a Beijing street corner


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 26, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



I remember growing up in Montana, and during hunting season there were lots of kids who had rifles in the gun racks in their trucks.  But, the school only allowed it during hunting season, and the guns had to stay inside the vehicle while on school grounds.  And yeah, I've seen a couple of them bag a deer on their way into school (lots of open  prairie and grassland around where I grew up).  But then again, that was back in the mid 70's to early 80's.


----------



## Thinker101 (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> It is still unclear whether this is a right-wing militia member or a left-wing protester belonging to a group such as antifa.
> Liability would be very high for police if found to be giving right-wing militia members the right to kill. But let's not rush to judgment.
> Details should be revealed soon:
> 
> ...




"Right-wing militia or left-wing protester"...wow, we know which way the wind is blowing at your place.  Shocked you didn't say "left-wing peaceful protester"....dumbass.


----------



## pyetro (Aug 26, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...





Ray From Cleveland said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


----------



## kjamer (Aug 26, 2020)

So there's a video of someone being chased and assaulted by a bunch of people, and ....????

I'm guessing the prosecutor will try to have the video erased......


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Aug 26, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



I would have to read up on their laws, but I think carrying a loaded firearm in public is different than carrying an empty gun on a gun rack.  In our state, if you do not have a CCW, the ammo has to be separate (out of arms reach) from your weapon.  The gun goes in your glove compartment and ammo in the trunk of your car.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



Looked to me like the kid was running from a mob of rioters, tripped and fell, and they closed in to beat him senseless or dead.
Self-defense as one rioter seemed to have a handgun!


----------



## White 6 (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> 
> 
> A 17-year-old suspect has been arrested in connection to at least one of the two shooting deaths amid the unrest Tuesday night in Kenosha, Wis., Illinois police confirmed on Wednesday.
> ...


I don't mean to spoil your fun, but really?  17 year old kid is allowed to take a gun out of his home in Ohio to go to a riot in Wisconsin?  The idiot kid is in big trouble.  What the hell is the matter with his parents. I had a weapon at that age and access to other weapons, but there is no way my dad would have let me go to a riot in my state or especially out of state and even more emphatically would have absolutely refused my taking weapons (mine or his) out from under his roof if there was the most remote possibility I had intent to go armed to a riot.  If caught in the attempt, he would have beat my ass (even at that age) with a big leather belt or possibly a fan belt.  If I fought back against his justice and instruction, in my continuing education of what is and is not acceptable behavior for a well brought up son in our family, he would have punched my ass out.  He was a very responsible, christian, conservative man with good parenting skills and intincts, whether I agreed with them all the time growing up or not.  It is not for a child to agree.  17 years old is a child anywhere in this country unless and emancipated minor living outside the parental home.

Some parents these day are absolutely stupid to the bone in failing to exercise their responsibility to to properly raise their kids.  Sometimes I figure some the posters on here would not only allow it, but would actually go themselves and take their kid with them.  
This is essentially what is wrong with America today.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



So WTF is this supposed to prove?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 26, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> These communist democrats want us to believe that this 17 year old boy was shooting up a street full of peaceful strollers stopping to sing a verse of Lida Rose. They also want to pretend that the criminal now known as Gimpy didn't just brawl with the police and didn't have a warrant out for his arrest.
> 
> Sell that shit on a Beijing street corner



Point is, the guy drove up from Antioch to Kenosha (21.2 miles if anyone is interested) with an AR-15.  That shows INTENT.  

The fact the cops ignore this militia group is going to be kind of a big deal.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 26, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



  Same here with a handgun.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...



The kid lives 15 miles outside of Kenosha.
Get yer facts straight, or continue to make an ass out of yourself.
What else is new?


----------



## lantern2814 (Aug 26, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > How do arrest someone for self defense!? If we don’t get this child out of jail we are doing to let them
> ...


Just STFU you racist lying POS. Police are not shooting people in the street. Though people like you may well deserve it.


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 26, 2020)

You can’t go around shooting Black people willy-nilly:  that’s the cops job.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> You can’t go around shooting Black people willy-nilly:  that’s the cops job.




^^^^
Nice demonstration of your brainwashing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 26, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> Just STFU you racist lying POS. Police are not shooting people in the street. Though people like you may well deserve it.



Woooo, getting a little upset, are we? 

Hey, came out today that the Kenosha Police Department knew this militia group was on the street with guns in violation of curfew and not only ignored them, but dropped off some water.  I mean, I know it was a bit warm, we're in the middle of a heat wave in the Greater Chicago Area, but we wouldn't want these poor WHITE boys to get thirsty when they are plotting murder and mayhem.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Just STFU you racist lying POS. Police are not shooting people in the street. Though people like you may well deserve it.
> ...



Andy of Mayberry runs circles around the Kenosha police.
I watched their poor excuse of a news conference. The same applies to the County police, too!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 26, 2020)

What a fucking mess.
When I saw that video I knew it was a kid. You could see it.
Just a kid. 
Wait till the shooter is a grown man with military training. It won't be one dead. It will be many.
  All because thugs and thieves hijack a shooting as an excuse to go out and terrorize the populace, burn down buildings and loot stores.
 This kid would have most likely lived his life without ever hurting a soul. 
He is a victim as much as anyone else.


----------



## kjamer (Aug 26, 2020)

Why aren't there any Dem snowflakes posting on this board?

I wanted to ask why a bunch of WHITE Dem Snowflakes in masks were chasing a 17 year old boy?
I thought you chased after 13 year old boys.....


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


CCW's violate the 2nd amendment,,,


----------



## JLW (Aug 26, 2020)

The shooter was just charged with first degree murder.  Just Like he should be.









						Gunman, 17, is charged over Kenosha fatal shootings
					

Kyle Rittenhouse, of Antioch, Illinois, was arrested on Wednesday afternoon and charged with first degree intentional homicide.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> What a fucking mess.
> When I saw that video I knew it was a kid. You could see it.
> Just a kid.
> Wait till the shooter is a grown man with military training. It won't be one dead. It will be many.
> ...



The poor kid believed in law and order even after local law enforcement failed to stop burnin' n' lootin' and curfews.
That makes him proactive! Far, far from being a victim.


----------



## JLW (Aug 26, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > What a fucking mess.
> ...


The shooter you‘re  defending absconded and left the state. It tells you how innocent he thought he was.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



He is smart enough to know that he won't get a fair trial.
I would've run, too!!


----------



## JLW (Aug 26, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


He left because he  killed two people in cold blood and  to avoid prosecution for his crime.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> 
> 
> A 17-year-old suspect has been arrested in connection to at least one of the two shooting deaths amid the unrest Tuesday night in Kenosha, Wis., Illinois police confirmed on Wednesday.
> ...


Whatever happened to no bail?


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



You only say this because you support riots.


----------



## JLW (Aug 26, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


You say that because you support murderers.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Liar.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 26, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > What a fucking mess.
> ...


  I don't know Kenosha's politics, but if the prosecutor/judge is liberal... he is probably screwed. Only thing that can save him is a jury. But if that jury is also a bunch of virtue signalers... he doesn't have a chance.


----------



## JLW (Aug 26, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


Snowflake..you can dish it out but can‘t take it. Go back to your room.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 26, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> What a fucking mess.
> When I saw that video I knew it was a kid. You could see it.
> Just a kid.
> Wait till the shooter is a grown man with military training. It won't be one dead. It will be many.
> ...



Oh, Bullshit. 

This kid was a police Groupie with "Blue Lives Matter" banners on his social media.  He wasn't even from that town, he had to drive 22 miles to get there and cross a state line.  He knew exactly what he was doing. 

Funny, you didn't say anything about how you "Knew it was a kid" this morning discussing it.  

This is blowing up in your faces, just like I said it would.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 26, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> He left because he  killed two people in cold blood and left to avoid prosecution for his crime.


  Another stupid statement.
He is a child. Just a kid, he ran because he was scared. He is not yet equipped to handle something like that, got caught up in the craziness. Those people who were chasing him down - you think they wasn't going to beat the life out of him?? You think maybe he knew this and ran? He had a semi automatic round with what looked to be a 30 round magazine. He didn't need to run at all. But he did.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 26, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I don't know Kenosha's politics, but if the prosecutor/judge is liberal... he is probably screwed. Only thing that can save him is a jury. But if that jury is also a bunch of virtue signalers... he doesn't have a chance.



Not sure how any jury could find him innocent.  

He wasn't defending his block or his home.  He intentionally traveled 22 miles with a weapon, to a place he knew civil disturbances were going on, and ignored a curfew order to get off the streets.   

In short, he should have realized that his actions would have had potential lethal consequences.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



All you need to know is that their reprobate Governor who pre-judged the cops shortly after the shooting on Sunday nite and the rest of the State stacked with Dimm officials, have the say in this matter.
No way this kid is gonna get a fair shake!


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm going to sit in my safe space living room and binge on all 5 of these.

Then I'm going to watch far away places and watch it live.

A summary of tonights action


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 26, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Another stupid statement.
> He is a child. Just a kid, he ran because he was scared. He is not yet equipped to handle something like that, got caught up in the craziness. Those people who were chasing him down - you think they wasn't going to beat the life out of him?? You think maybe he knew this and ran? He had a semi automatic round with what looked to be a 30 round magazine. He didn't need to run at all. But he did.



I find it hilarious that you think Jacob Blake needed to be shot 7 times because after being tazed and beaten, he wandered back to his car, 

But this guy intentionally went to a riot with a gun, shot three people, then ran and evaded justice, and he's "Just a kid" so that makes it, okay, somehow. 

You know who else was "Just a kid".  Laquan McDonald. Tamir Rice. Mike Brown.  

Check your fucking privilege.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 26, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > What a fucking mess.
> ...


  You wish it was "blowing up in our faces".
The only thing blowing up in anyone's face is the Democratic party who have been praising/financing/protecting the mobs running around burning down buildings/looting/vandalizing and harassing passerby's.
  Your stupid virtue signaling is coming around full circle... you only hope this one kid can turn it back around. That's funny


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Loser!


----------



## JLW (Aug 26, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > He left because he  killed two people in cold blood and left to avoid prosecution for his crime.
> ...


Lol...Your comment is just inane. The shooter understood the consequences of his actions and that is wary he fled.  He shot and killed to people in cold blood.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 26, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Another stupid statement.
> ...


  Another stupid statement.
I have never even commented on the shooting by police.
The shooting by the police doesn't have a damn thing to do with all this, except people using it as an excuse to break in to businesses, steal their property and burn them down. An excuse to set random cars on fire. Throw objects at passerbys. 
 Not a Goddamn thing to do with the shooting.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Self-defense!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 26, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


 Another stupid statement
Yo need to look up what cold blooded means.
Two of those people will 100% be ruled as self defense, he was about to be beat by those people.... obviously. The other person he shot - we have NO KNOWLEDGE yet what happened.


----------



## JLW (Aug 26, 2020)

hey dolt..you are charged with first degree murder when you kill in cold blood. You do speak English, don’t you.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 26, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Just doing a web search looks like you might be right. It’s illegal to open carry a firearm under age 18. If that’s the case, he may lose his ability to claim self defense as he was committing a crime.


----------



## pyetro (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


You don't just go to a protest and start shooting whoever you want to shoot.
That's murder.


----------



## JLW (Aug 26, 2020)

Listen Kid, you’re out of your league Here. He was charged with first degree murder because he shot someone in a parking lot then as he was fleeing the scene tripped and shot and killed again.

Witness accounts and video show that the shootings took place in two stages: The gunman first shot someone at a car lot, then jogged away, stumbled and fell in the street, and opened fire again as members of the crowd closed in him.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 26, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



You know, I'm not really sure what the laws were back then, but I do know that a lot of the kids with rifles in their gun racks had them loaded and ready to go in case they saw some game on their way to and from school.  Was it illegal?  Dunno, but I do know that a lot of them carried their rifles in the back loaded.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Agreed. This kid thinks he’s part of some militia. In this thread, we can see some of the glorification or violence that exists on the right wing today.


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Update: Here's the suspect:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pyetro said:


> Update: Here's the suspect:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks like one of those INCEL characters.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Aug 26, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Yeah......well.....back when we were kids, we didn't have other kids with guns killing people either.  Just the other day in my suburb, some 73 year old man was carjacked.  The dummy did it 500 feet from our police station.  The cops chased him at speeds topping 100 mph.  His partner got away after the crash, but he got busted.  He is 16 years old. Now WTF is a 16 year old with a gun doing out at 2:00 in the morning?


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Listen Kid, you’re out of your league Here. He was charged with first degree murder because he shot someone in a parking lot then as he was fleeing the scene tripped and shot and killed again.
> 
> Witness accounts and video show that the shootings took place in two stages: The gunman first shot someone at a car lot, then jogged away, stumbled and fell in the street, and opened fire again as members of the crowd closed in him.



This is your version.
And you're a nobody, yellow-belly lying riot supporter.


----------



## JLW (Aug 26, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Listen Kid, you’re out of your league Here. He was charged with first degree murder because he shot someone in a parking lot then as he was fleeing the scene tripped and shot and killed again.
> ...


You’re a yellow-belly murderer supporter.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> What a fucking mess.
> When I saw that video I knew it was a kid. You could see it.
> Just a kid.
> Wait till the shooter is a grown man with military training. It won't be one dead. It will be many.
> ...


Who do you think the other shooter was?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 26, 2020)

the guy was probably just protecting his business in kenosha. he was making the bimonthly checkup round trip. after already having checked his bakery in joliet, his pizza joint in madison, his oil refinery in flint, his pharmaceutical company in rochester, he arrived in kenosha to check up on his aircraft carrier leasing company. then he had to defend himself.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Aug 26, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



The Supreme Court didn't see it that way.  According to the last ruling I read, government can regulate your right to firearms, but can't prohibit it, just regulate it.  I think that decision was after the national assault gun ban, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 26, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Update: Here's the suspect:
> ...



You know, I kinda thought the same thing.  Especially when I saw that he was wearing Crocs.  What kind of a gun owner would have a picture of them with their gun, wearing the most pussified type of footwear?

Quick question for you gun owners out there, would you be willing to have your picture taken of you holding your gun and wearing Crocs?  Better question still, would any of you guys even own Crocs?


----------



## pyetro (Aug 26, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


My favorite part was "but don't quote me on that."


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Aug 26, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...



Obviously by my avatar, I have no problem being photoed with my gun.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



2 less anti-American Biden voters.
Check.

But whose keeping score......


----------



## Care4all (Aug 26, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


You are correct.  The male brain, is fully developed between the ages of 25 to 29....  the female brain is fully developed a few years earlier than males.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 26, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Whether or not you would have a picture taken with your gun wasn't quite the question.  The question is, would you have that picture taken while wearing Crocs?  The follow up question to that was how many of you gun owners actually own Crocs?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Update: Here's the suspect:
> ...


Whats it like being void of rational points and having to resort to retarded leftist fag jargon to weasel into the conversation?


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 26, 2020)

In the case of black people, you can stand there, surrender to the cops...and still be killed


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

Care4all said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



And a chimp brain never fully develops.....


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 26, 2020)

L


ABikerSailor said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...





Grampa Murked U said:


> Whats it like being void of rational points and having to resort to retarded leftist fag jargon to weasel into the conversation?


It’s very much like you assholes.


----------



## pyetro (Aug 26, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


Right wing militias are fueling violence in our cities.








						Kyle Rittenhouse, charged in Kenosha protest homicides, considered himself militia
					

Kyle Rittenhouse, the 17-year-old charged with shooting three people during a Kenosha protest Tuesday, thought of himself as a militia member.



					www.jsonline.com


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > These communist democrats want us to believe that this 17 year old boy was shooting up a street full of peaceful strollers stopping to sing a verse of Lida Rose. They also want to pretend that the criminal now known as Gimpy didn't just brawl with the police and didn't have a warrant out for his arrest.
> ...


Point is.  You are an enemy.  You are a communist democrat enemy which is everything you do.


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 26, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Point is. You are an enemy. You are a communist democrat enemy which is everything you do.


Point is, you’re an asshole. Always have been, always will be.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

The point is, that Dimm's do not realize that they have already triggered Civil War 2.0!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 26, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


My Dad, for example. He turned 17 in November 1943 and spent the next 19 months of his life on CV -19.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Point is. You are an enemy. You are a communist democrat enemy which is everything you do.
> ...


Another communist democrat heard from.  Just get used to it.  You and all your friends are worthless.


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 26, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Another communist democrat heard from. Just get used to it. You and all your friends are worthless.


Whereas you are just a garden variety asshole.

Now go fuck your cats, asshole.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 26, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Listen Kid, you’re out of your league Here. He was charged with first degree murder because he shot someone in a parking lot then as he was fleeing the scene tripped and shot and killed again.
> 
> Witness accounts and video show that the shootings took place in two stages: The gunman first shot someone at a car lot, then jogged away, stumbled and fell in the street, and opened fire again as members of the crowd closed in him.


  Well then... no need for a trial...let's hang him then...get on with it!


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...


Looks like the parents raised a patriot, that can handle a gun from democrat terrorist to bad he didn’t take out more..


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Another communist democrat heard from. Just get used to it. You and all your friends are worthless.
> ...



You just proved your worthlessness, once again.
You never let us down.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2020)

We need thousands of Kyle Rittenhouses.  We need a platoon in every city.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


well thats just proof they cant read simple english,,,

and saying you cant carry one without their permission is prohibiting having one,,,
just like the back ground checks,,,

its funny how it took them 200 yrs to decide that though,,almost like it was a political decision not a constitutional one,,,


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> We need thousands of Kyle Rittenhouses.  We need a platoon in every city.



Maybe, just maybe, the days are ending when good men do nothing!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 26, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > What a fucking mess.
> ...


  From the video he looked to be surrounded by other kids. So the other shooter was probably also a kid.
This is the kind of thing that develops in lawlessness. How many were wounded and killed again in the "autonomous zone"?
You notice, of course, those calling for the swift punishment for this kid, wasn't exactly so excited by the other 35 killed due to riots?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> The shooter was just charged with first degree murder.  Just Like he should be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What law did he break?


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



It's as vague as hope and change old man

Just like militia is a vague term

Why you so easily see the nuance with teh white kid but don't with the others I have no idea. 

90% lol whole country would be burning not enough TV's to go around


----------



## JLW (Aug 26, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Listen Kid, you’re out of your league Here. He was charged with first degree murder because he shot someone in a parking lot then as he was fleeing the scene tripped and shot and killed again.
> ...



All I wrote was that there were witness accounts and a video. It doesn‘t help his case that he absconded and fled the scene of the crime.  Fleeing is evidence of guilt. There will be no dispute that he shot those individuals either. He is entitled   to a jury of his peers. All I did was point out the evidence. The evidence against him looks strong.


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> What law did he break


Probably some law involving shooting people.

We have those, you know.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

Dimm Wisconsin officials better proceed carefully with this case.
The Country's mood has turned serious.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > What law did he break
> ...


So you want to arrest war veterans? Interesting


----------



## JLW (Aug 26, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > What law did he break
> ...


You mean there is a law against shooting people? Since when?


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > What law did he break
> ...



We have self-defense laws, too!


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> So you want to arrest war veterans? Interesting


War veteran?

The kid’s a 17 year old INCEL.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Do we have no right to defend our selves?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > So you want to arrest war veterans? Interesting
> ...


You said shooting someone.. now you say age.. what’s the next excuse? Lol


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 26, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> You wish it was "blowing up in our faces".
> The only thing blowing up in anyone's face is the Democratic party who have been praising/financing/protecting the mobs running around burning down buildings/looting/vandalizing and harassing passerby's.
> Your stupid virtue signaling is coming around full circle... you only hope this one kid can turn it back around. That's funny



Sorry, bud...  









						Police reform demand widens
					

Though polls show most Americans still hold police in high regard — and few support defunding police departments — they also show strong majorities believe police don’t apply appropriate forc…




					www.dailydemocrat.com
				












						Most Americans Say Policing Needs 'Major Changes'
					

Nearly six in 10 Americans say "major changes" are needed to make policing better. Almost all Americans support making officers more accountable, while few support abolishing the police altogether.




					news.gallup.com


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > The shooter was just charged with first degree murder.  Just Like he should be.
> ...


It is death to strike a black man.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Aug 26, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



It never was political until the liberals hijacked the Democrat party.  Liberals are control freaks.  If they don't like or want something, you shouldn't like or want it either.  They want to take away our guns and police all at the same time.  They want Portland and Seattle every night of the week and us not capable of defending ourselves.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 26, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Point is. You are an enemy. You are a communist democrat enemy which is everything you do.



Sorry, some sad old homophobe upset the world has passed her by doesn't impress me.

Most Americans support police reform. This attrocity in Kenosha doesn't help matters much.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 26, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> All I wrote was that there were witness accounts and a video. It doesn‘t help his case that he absconded and fled the scene of the crime. * Fleeing is evidence of guilt. *There will be no dispute that he shot those individuals either. He is entitled   to a jury of his peers. All I did was point out the evidence. The evidence against him looks strong.


  "Fleeing is evidence of guilt"... well then... wasn't the man who was shot by police "fleeing".... so then he was also guilty?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 26, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> From the video he looked to be surrounded by other kids. So the other shooter was probably also a kid.
> This is the kind of thing that develops in lawlessness. How many were wounded and killed again in the "autonomous zone"?
> You notice, of course, those calling for the swift punishment for this kid, wasn't exactly so excited by the other 35 killed due to riots?



The other 35, there wasn't any question... if you were arrested killing someone in a riot, you'll be prosecuted.  

This case, the police walked right by the militia when they were wandering around brandishing guns, and let this kid get away. 

Contrasting how the KPD treated this kid vs. how they treated Jacob Blake, it's not a great comparison.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 26, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Fleeing is evidence of guilt"... well then... wasn't the man who was shot by police "fleeing".... so then he was also guilty?



There's a difference between checking on your kids in a car and fleeing 22 miles to escape detection... 

Really, contrasting White Privilege Rittenhouse and Blake is not going to go well for you guys.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


by definition they arent liberals theyre marxist of one flavor or another,,

once thats understood it all makes sense,,,and also proves the ruling by the SCOTUS is worthless and I reject it,,as best I can,,


----------



## lantern2814 (Aug 26, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Just STFU you racist lying POS. Police are not shooting people in the street. Though people like you may well deserve it.
> ...


But you have no problem with people supplying rioters with food and water. Upset? Yes. Upset that assholes like you spread your BS about the police while you’re  a lazy bigot who can’t hold down a job. Go ahead, let an angry mob chase you and start beating your ass. You better lay there and take it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 26, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > From the video he looked to be surrounded by other kids. So the other shooter was probably also a kid.
> ...


  Well then... we should all get together and break into some businesses!! We can get all kinds of stuff for our outrage!! Then we can sit back and watch the place burn down!! Great fun!.... wait...what are we outraged about again?.... oh well not important.


----------



## JLW (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


Everyone has a right to defend themselves. The defense has to be proportionate to the threat. A vigilante will have a hard time proving self-defense. Hell, the video shows the shooter tripping and then appearing to shoot randomly from a sitting position. That evidence will be his kiss of death.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Gun rights have nothing to do with economic policy....



			https://www.politicalcompass.org/analysis2
		


There are two axis. Social and economic

Actual economic marxists don't exist in america. And social marxists don't either in any numbers

To be a social marxist you'd need to support chinese style authoritarianism. Wanting state enforced equal outcomes for all demographics isn't enough.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

Last night's incident in Kenosha could very well be a historical turning point!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Aug 26, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



That I couldn't tell you. To be totally honest, I didn't know what crocs were until this topic.  This is a kid after all.  When I was a kid, I wore an army jacket, tie died tee shirts, bell bottom jeans, and had hair down to my shoulders.  my mother made me an elastic band for my bike to tie up my bell bottoms because they kept getting caught between the bike chain and sprockets.  When the family breaks out the photo album and I see pictures of myself back then, all I can think is OMG, WTF was I thinking?  LOL.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Lol he was running from the mob, he tripped running from them, and they attacked him, he shot a few rounds, and they still came,, 2 are now dead hahaha Hahahahah Hahahahahah.
He will be out soon he has rights. I know you hate that.. Stalin


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

The DA should not rest easy tonight. I want his address


----------



## Godboy (Aug 26, 2020)

Care4all said:


> The local police are in Kenosha, the sheriff's depts from other various cities and towns are in Kenosha,
> 
> Along with the federal govts FBI are in Kenosha, the ATF are in Kenosha, the US Marshalls are in Kenosha
> 
> The vigilantes are not needed, and have made it worse.


How have vigilantes made it worse? Also, are there more than just this kid? If so, give me a link to those vids. I hope they are as entertaining as this one.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


dont believe everything you read on the internet,,that compass is wrong in this country,,,


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > The local police are in Kenosha, the sheriff's depts from other various cities and towns are in Kenosha,
> ...


She’s a dufus


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Aug 26, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Whatever they rule goes.  It's why the most important factor to me in a presidential election is the possible justices he will pick.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



and thats why I never vote for dems or repubes,,,


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


This could be 'the shot heard 'round the world'. #KyleRittenhouse - say his name!

The socialists made a strategic mistake this time. All video evidence to this point demonstrates democrat terrorists agitating and attacking an armed patriot.

Waiting.
Watching.
Prepared.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 26, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > I did, in the link does not say this was self-defense. Which means you are the one who didn't read the article. Awkward.
> ...



People were pursuing the little vigilante because he had shot people.  They attacked him to disarm the little puke.  I hope he's tried as an adult, and his stupid ass is fried.  Big tough guy gonna take his AR15 down to the protest and shoot him some protestors.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


it was a riot not a protest you ignorant twit,,,


----------



## JLW (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> The DA should not rest easy tonight. I want his address


Are you threatening him and his family? This sounds like a threat.  What do you plan to do tough guy?


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



That was an issue long after bell bottom jeans. Unless you were a skate rat with skin tight jeans*



progressive hunter said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



What?

It's a political scale, it's a bit arbitrary. Social and economic policy overlap.

Oobviously if you have no currency and the state controls everything in an economic sense. Your personal liberty is going to be severely limited depending on how they do that.

But to call it wrong is absurd. It's a universal scale specifically trying to remove a variable like American culture so you don't have some twisted view where you think NYT or MSNBC employees are commies working for massive corporations.

Basically all Americans fall at the socially libertarian bottom half of the scale. And very few would qualify as anything more extreme than centrists on an economic scale.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Update: Here's the suspect:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The kid is a legitimate patriot… He should be honored and rewarded.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Aug 26, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



And that's your right.  However you are just throwing your vote away.  No third party candidate will ever be president in our lifetime.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > The DA should not rest easy tonight. I want his address
> ...



Your ilk are the experts at doxxing.
You tell us....


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > The DA should not rest easy tonight. I want his address
> ...


Bang a pot


----------



## JLW (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


As usual your facts are fucked up.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 26, 2020)

Look how clueless these leftist are... seriously. They think this kid shooting two other kids while laying on the ground getting attacked by them is going to wipe away from our minds all of the rioting/looting/burning/terrorizing by all of these thugs.... hahahahaha!!
  If it wasn't so tragic it would be funny.
*And this is why Trump will win again.*


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




it has no meaning in this country under our constitution,,,

our scale is a straight line with total government on the left and anarchy on the right with the constitution in the middle,,,


under our constitution the economy is no business of the federal government,,,


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 26, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Are you threatening him and his family? This sounds like a threat. What do you plan to do tough guy?



He’ll go on the internet and make serious sounding posts on message boards from the safety of Moms basement.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Yet you can’t disprove me lol


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



It's a political science tool. No shit....?

It's for objectively mapping where you are on the scale.

To be a marxist you need to be very far to the left on the scale. Which basically no one is

Which means your claims of them being marxists are bullshit. 

They're clearly at worst centrists. No one is for nationalizing everything


----------



## JLW (Aug 26, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Are you threatening him and his family? This sounds like a threat. What do you plan to do tough guy?
> ...


Jizz is disturbed..I mean seriously disturbed.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


I dont vote for who can win but who I agree with,,and as we see the dems and repubes have bankrupted the country and turned it into a 1st world shithole,,,

sorry but I wont have my name related to that,,,


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

I have a feeling this poor kid is on his own because the media will not report what really happen


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...




how can you be far left on a circular scale???


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Are you threatening him and his family? This sounds like a threat. What do you plan to do tough guy?
> ...



You're hoping.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Why the fuck would you use a circular scale? lol

Do you not understand how graphing works?

Just because you don't visualize it, doesn't mean it's not still a square graph with 2 axis.....You are not prepared to have this conversation. Hahaha

To use a circular graph you'd have to believe you can't be for example an anarchist. Who are extreme liberals and extremely right economically. Of course they do. Which is why there is a corner there instead of a quarter* circle


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 26, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> But you have no problem with people supplying rioters with food and water. Upset? Yes. Upset that assholes like you spread your BS about the police while you’re a lazy bigot who can’t hold down a job. Go ahead, let an angry mob chase you and start beating your ass. You better lay there and take it.



I have no problem with peaceful demonstrations... it's in the constitution.  

Point being, the cops let a dangerous situation fester, and allowed it to happen.  I see some major league lawsuits coming.  That tape of them giving water to the Kenosha Militia being exhibit "A".  

Of course, I wouldn't go 22 miles to go FIND a riot to participate in.  This kid did.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...




youre the one that used it not me,,what shape do you think a compass is??

read your links next time,,,


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I have a feeling this poor kid is on his own because the media will not report what really happen



What really happened... he travelled 22 miles with a gun he wasn't legally allowed to have, and shot at demonstrators...  that's what happened.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Do you imagine compasses have to be a circle?

A compass just shows true north bud. Or in this case true political alignment

Whooosh


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a feeling this poor kid is on his own because the media will not report what really happen
> ...



Pretty soon you'll make 15 miles, 100 miles.
Liar.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...




like I said,,,read your link next time,,,


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 26, 2020)

Well if his shooting of protestors gets them off the streets then Trump doesn't have to send a federal police force in.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

He was actually there to clean the Black Lives Matter graffiti


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 26, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


  Don't let Joe get to you... he is clueless.
The guy thinks this is somehow going to wipe away from Americans minds all of the destruction/burning/looting that has been going on for 3 months.  He's funny like that.
He is wishful thinking.... let him go on and just laugh.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 26, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Pretty soon you'll make 15 miles, 100 miles.
> Liar.



Actually, I checked it on Google Maps...  Antioch to Kenosha, 22 miles.  
Crossing a State line
Possession of a weapon he wasn't allowed to have.  

Big old Lawsuit against Kenosha by the three people who were shot...exhibit A being tape of the Kenosha PD letting this militia brandish guns.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


It’s an open carry state. How do you conceal a rifle?


----------



## McRib (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Self defense.
> ...



Their source is the color of the kids skin.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


What crime would that be? The crime of self defense?


----------



## skews13 (Aug 26, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Either way, shooting commies in self defense should be rewarded, not punished.



He's going to be real popular in general population.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


very carefully,,,


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Kid was born to protect


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



uhhhh huh

tell me more about the imaginary marxists you giant pussy


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


What’s in this guys hand?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


Didn’t look all that concealed running for his life. But he did carefully put one in a few communists. One to the head, a chest shot and nearly took a guys arm off so congrats to this kid.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 26, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Did you read my post? It looks like it might be illegal to open carry a firearm under 18. Not to mention he was breaking curfew.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Point is. You are an enemy. You are a communist democrat enemy which is everything you do.
> ...


I had no idea you were homosexual!  Is this your way of coming out?


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...



kid ruined his own life and you're egging him on

you don't even find this shit on storm front dude

there they tell kids to simmer the fuck down

He'll be lucky to still be a virgin after this


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 380283Kid was born to protect



Is that you?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


So? Are laws applying to the rioters who also had guns and were out past curfew? Or just this guy?


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 26, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I had no idea you were homosexual! Is this your way of coming out?


So says the drunken cat fucker.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Here’s a graphic video of this first democrat getting what he deserves. 
he died like a pig


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


He has a life to live after defending himself from the left wing pigs. If he hadn’t done that not much else would matter. What he did was justified.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Aug 26, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > How do arrest someone for self defense!? If we don’t get this child out of jail we are doing to let them
> ...


Shooting thugs is no big deal. Give the kid a medal.


----------



## McRib (Aug 26, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > I did, in the link does not say this was self-defense. Which means you are the one who didn't read the article. Awkward.
> ...



Wow, those videos show the whole thing. I wonder if all of this kids supporters realize the first person he killed was white?  This kid played too many FPS video games. With all this video evidence, he is toast.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 26, 2020)

He didn't use the weapon til he had no choice...........the one shot in the arm in the video was about to shoot him dead.

There to protect business.  Not sure but their family business.

Only DNC morons defend the ones burning and looting..........forcing people to defend their property and their lives.........

Then cry fowl when their BS gets a taste back.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


Because ONE WHITE KID =/= thousands of people looting, burning & murdering.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

odanny said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


Why the fuck would we care?


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 26, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> He has a life to live after defending himself from the left wing pigs. If he hadn’t done that not much else would matter. What he did was justified.



Or, he could have just stayed home and jerked off.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Aug 26, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


Yep


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...




why are you changing the subject???


----------



## McRib (Aug 26, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Why the fuck would we care?



Because you're a bunch of fucking rednecks.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Aug 26, 2020)

odanny said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


Only Democrats care about skin color.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > He has a life to live after defending himself from the left wing pigs. If he hadn’t done that not much else would matter. What he did was justified.
> ...


Could also be applied to the rioters. Why would that not be fair?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

odanny said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Why the fuck would we care?
> ...


Could be. But you’re a racist. So fuck you.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 26, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...



Obviously the issue here is that this kid killed 2 people and almost killed a third. If any of the other rioters killed people, I expect the same laws to apply.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Aug 26, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


You mean while defending himself from the scum thugs who were after him? Give him a medal.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Aug 26, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


The average democrat is extremely racist and sexist but to stupid to know it.

Democrats are the racist and sexist they claim to hate


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


They've killed 30 so far.

You're welcome


----------



## McRib (Aug 26, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Yeah......well.....back when we were kids, we didn't have other kids with guns killing people either.  Just the other day in my suburb, some 73 year old man was carjacked.  The dummy did it 500 feet from our police station.  The cops chased him at speeds topping 100 mph.  His partner got away after the crash, but he got busted.  He is 16 years old. Now WTF is a 16 year old with a gun doing out at 2:00 in the morning?



What is a 73 yr old man doing out at 2 AM?


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


We don't want to see anyone breaking any laws now.


----------



## McRib (Aug 26, 2020)

TheGreatSatan said:


> The average democrat is extremely racist and sexist but *to* stupid to know it.
> 
> Democrats are the racist and sexist they claim to hate


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


except for this kid did it to protect himself and the rioters are trying to hurt others,,,


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 26, 2020)

There’s nothing better than getting shit faced, turning on the six o’clock news, and watching a bunch of assholes having a good old fashioned shoot out in a place far away from me and mine.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



The subject is exactly the same

The reason i posted the compass in the first place was to clarify to you what a marxist is

And how absurd your use of the word is

Act like you're some peasant who has never heard of the discipline of political science.

Why are you so fucking stupid? Did your mother drink? My god


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 26, 2020)

As the country burns, Trump sits in his bed sending out gratuitously bad-ass tweets … followed by utter spinelessness. He talks like he’s Yosemite Sam, then does nothing. This is the worst of everything. 

How about saying sweet nothings...then stunning them with force!


----------



## pyetro (Aug 26, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


Then why was he charged with homicide?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...




HUH???


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I guarantee you I'd never convict him in a jury.................

You don't care that these people are terrorizing the neighborhood and looting and burning..............

The kid was trying to stop them from doing it.............they chased him.......and the guy who got shot in the arm had a gun and was about to shoot him.

Oh well...................I no longer care about these looters............I think a MEU should be sent there and clean fucking house.

But that is me because I support the right of people to protect themselves and their property..........you obviously don't.


----------



## McRib (Aug 26, 2020)

Turns out our fresh faced murderer is a huge fan of Trump. That should make him real popular in prison.









						Kyle Rittenhouse Named as Accused Kenosha Shooter
					

Kyle Rittenhouse is a 17-year-old from Antioch, Illinois, who was arrested after two people were killed, and a third wounded, at protests in Kenosha, Wisconsin.




					heavy.com


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Dem DA Dem town probably..........

A jury of normal people will never convict him..............


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


so youve never heard of charges being dropped when its revealed it happened different,,,

why arent you talking  about how he was on his back being attacked by [people with weapons,,
I saw some pictures the guy that got shot in the arm had a gun,,waiting for more information on that one


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

odanny said:


> Turns out our fresh faced murderer is a huge fan of Trump. That should make him real popular in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and the guy that tried to kill the GOP baseball players was a bernie fan,,,

whats your point??


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



No that makes it easier to see the nuance.

There are thousands lol of course they don't all think the same thing

God damn old man

The reason you see nuance with the dumbass white trash is because you understand them. While the white liberal white kids and certanily blacks you don't get. You stupid old sack of shit.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

odanny said:


> Turns out our fresh faced murderer is a huge fan of Trump. That should make him real popular in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what? Does your political affiliation negate self protection? Can only democrats be safe from prosecution?


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

Care4all said:


> The local police are in Kenosha, the sheriff's depts from other various cities and towns are in Kenosha,
> 
> Along with the federal govts FBI are in Kenosha, the ATF are in Kenosha, the US Marshalls are in Kenosha
> 
> The vigilantes are not needed, and have made it worse.




where were the cops when that kid was attacked?


----------



## Care4all (Aug 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > The local police are in Kenosha, the sheriff's depts from other various cities and towns are in Kenosha,
> ...


Heard on the news, social media had a call out for all "patriots" to go to Kenosha.....


----------



## freyasman (Aug 26, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> What is the chance that this kid gets 'railroaded' in a Dimm controlled state?


Ask the McCloskeys.....


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

citygator said:


> Violent right mass murderer member. Welcome to the world of Donald Trump and his religious nut followers.




DEFUND THE POLICE. OR ADMIT THAT YOU WERE JUST TALKING SHIT.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 26, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


Find em and prosecute them. How many of them shot people and walked away gun in his hands right in front of police?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


What is there to get? Like arson and looting and harassment of people in restaurants and blocking traffic are all fine because “you just don’t get it”. I get it, and fuck you. A lot of you worthless fucks need to die.


----------



## McRib (Aug 26, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > Turns out our fresh faced murderer is a huge fan of Trump. That should make him real popular in prison.
> ...



WTF are you babbling about? You have the attention span of a gnat.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 26, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


Dunno what he was trying to do. He might have gone there looking for any reason to cause harm. We certainly see the right celebrating violence when it suits them.

My point is that this kid may have committed crimes which might prevent him from claiming self defense. Not a lawyer though


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 26, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


I support people following the laws. I don’t think this kid can claim to have been doing so.

And I think it’s a tragedy whatever happens here. If this kid goes to jail, it’s on the right wing for glorifying vigilante violence.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > The local police are in Kenosha, the sheriff's depts from other various cities and towns are in Kenosha,
> ...


They were where the left wanted them. Out of the area so they could kill this kid and call it social justice.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > The local police are in Kenosha, the sheriff's depts from other various cities and towns are in Kenosha,
> ...


Why was he running?  What did he do or someone else do, to make him run?  There are a lot of unknowns for us peons, the police charged him....you can not do that, without probable cause....  so they have more evidence, than we do....i suppose?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


How dare you break laws while we are looting and burning. Which is against the law. How dare you defend yourself from our self righteous crime spree.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 26, 2020)

It will depend on what jurisdiction prosecutes him. If it's the locals in Kenosha he might have a chance, if it's feds for crossing state lines, that might be a lot harder. 

Federal charges are a bitch; ask Tommy Chong.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > The local police are in Kenosha, the sheriff's depts from other various cities and towns are in Kenosha,
> ...


Do you know?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

freyasman said:


> It will depend on what jurisdiction prosecutes him. If it's the locals in Kenosha he might have a chance, if it's feds for crossing state lines, that might be a lot harder.
> 
> Federal charges are a bitch; ask Tommy Chong.


These charges just like the one with Floyd will be dropped or found not guilty. The asshole who started this mess will get no cops convicted. In the end it will just be left wing asswipes being left wing asswipes.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


when that happens you let me know,,,until then he was defending himself,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 26, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I believe he was illegally carrying a firearm.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


defending your homes and business's from active criminals isnt vigilante justice,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


I believe goats can fly,,,


----------



## harmonica (Aug 26, 2020)

Care4all said:


> The local police are in Kenosha, the sheriff's depts from other various cities and towns are in Kenosha,
> 
> Along with the federal govts FBI are in Kenosha, the ATF are in Kenosha, the US Marshalls are in Kenosha
> 
> The vigilantes are not needed, and have made it worse.


hahhahahahahahahahahahahahha--that's why they burned all kinds of crap


----------



## Care4all (Aug 26, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


What was the kid, in Kenosha doing there?  He lived 15 miles away....  what of his, was he defending in Kenosha????  What made him or why was he running away?

I dont know any of those answers, do you?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 26, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Insufficient data.





Fox has a video up---it looks like he was trying to get away from a wild pack of rabid black criminals----and was forced to use his gun to defend himself as they tried to steal it.   He's lucky to be alive.................



And yes I am way way past even pretending that the BLM thugs are anything but savages and vermin.


----------



## westwall (Aug 26, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Gov't gonna make an example out of him to deflect from their own failure to protect the public and private property.








They may try.  But I have a feeling the back lash will be pretty significant.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Either way, shooting commies in self defense should be rewarded, not punished.
> ...


....the city/etc has to prove it wasn't self defense--we don't have to prove anything---innocent until proven guilty 
..now, since we've seen all this violence and ATTACKS on innocent people, it will be hard to prove it wasn't self defense


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


how many of the rioters were further away than him???


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 26, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...




I do...he was fleeing the black violent thugs who were hunting him trying to steal his gun and attack him with violence-----------------he was likely there protesting as is his legal right.   If he wasn't looting, extorting, terrorizing like the blm thugs were---he had more legal right to be there than they who all should have been shot for their violence.

I am way past pretending that BLM and all of its members are anything but violent terrorists.


----------



## westwall (Aug 26, 2020)

citygator said:


> Violent right mass murderer member. Welcome to the world of Donald Trump and his religious nut followers.







So, citygator is a joeb sock.  Good to know.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 26, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> > He may have been from out of state and if true then he has problems.
> ...


out of state means nothing


----------



## dblack (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> 
> 
> A 17-year-old suspect has been arrested in connection to at least one of the two shooting deaths amid the unrest Tuesday night in Kenosha, Wis., Illinois police confirmed on Wednesday.
> ...



And I'll bet you don't think Trump's fear mongering has anything at all to do with this, eh?


----------



## harmonica (Aug 26, 2020)

kill all the rioters --they deserve it--like Floyd and all the jackass criminals


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 26, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


If you want to be a vigilante, you should know that you have to follow the laws as well. Otherwise you’re putting yourself it completely unnecessary legal jeopardy.

I don’t have much sympathy for people who do so.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 26, 2020)

dblack said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...


hahahhahaha ---total bullshit


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


15 whole miles. Most people work that far away, or have a business that far, or relatives that far. 15 miles is nothing so that point is stupid.

He was running away from your left wing mob. How hard is that to see in the video? How about your left wing rioters and arsonists and attempted murderers stopped chasing him?

Do you know that?


----------



## harmonica (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


what law was he breaking?


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




Why would a lone kid be running from a violent mob of armed radical thugs who have been attacking random people, especially white people,  for months?

Mmm, mmm, mmm, it is a mystery.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

dblack said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...


what fear mongering???

the riots are happening and getting worse,,,


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



You would be wrong then again .............Wisconsin, you are allowed to carry weapons--as long as you don't have a criminal record I believe.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 26, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > The local police are in Kenosha, the sheriff's depts from other various cities and towns are in Kenosha,
> ...


The FBI, ATF, US MARSHALS, Sheriffs from surrounding counties, were all there to h elp the local police....  

Vigilantes or a militia, is nothing but trouble....making it harder on all of those law enforcement teams.

Did the kid being there help?

HELL NO!


----------



## harmonica (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


hahahhahahahahhahahahahahaha
thye sure are
hahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## westwall (Aug 26, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...






The fucker you are rioting about was wanted for child rape you asshole.


----------



## dblack (Aug 26, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Just like that, yeah.


----------



## dblack (Aug 26, 2020)

westwall said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


Qanon?


----------



## harmonica (Aug 26, 2020)

Care4all said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


o freakin bullshit-----they can't be everywhere DUH
..we nned more like him to kill more rioters--they are destroying America--I guess you are pro-BLM/Dem/dumbass and want to destroy America--but I don't ..I say kill more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Yet you have sympathy for those rioting and looting. You also know that democrat politicians have made the option of calling the cops to handle it impossible. Yet you call this guy the vigilante.

I have zero sympathy for the asshole missing a head, the one with a blown up arm or the one with his heart blown out his back. None.

They and you made it necessary to use force to defend yourself and your property. That’s all on you.

I personally hope no citizen loses his life defending themselves from you fucking terrorists. I do hope they each take as many of you to the graveyard as possible.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 26, 2020)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> He will be released and charges dropped....its very easy to justify the shootings.....they were just some black thugs that had it coming -- and yes, I know the guy he shot in the head was a white guy, but it feels better to say he is black....makes it easier to justify..


You're a sarcastic little piece of shit arent you. Cant even be happy to see white guys applauding a white guy who shot 3 white criminals.

To you everything's about the oppressed black thug even when the story doesn't involve your oppressed black thugs


----------



## dblack (Aug 26, 2020)

I don't think 'deplorable' really covers it these days. You'all are sick motherfuckers.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Why would a lone kid be running from a violent mob of armed radical thugs who have been attacking random people, especially white people, for months?
> 
> Mmm, mmm, mmm, it is a mystery.



Why did he travel 22 miles from Antioch IL to Kenosha WI to find mobs to fight?


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

dblack said:


> I don't think 'deplorable' really covers it these days. You'all are sick motherfuckers.




Because we support self defense?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

Care4all said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


He lightened the load on those officers by three. I’m sure they appreciate the help.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 26, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Shouldnt they? Cops arent allowed to stop rioters for some stupid fucking reason, so someone has to protect the public if the cops arent.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Why would a lone kid be running from a violent mob of armed radical thugs who have been attacking random people, especially white people, for months?
> ...


Oh no it’s 22 miles now. Just a few posts ago it was 15. By tomorrow he would have taken a transatlantic flight.


----------



## citygator (Aug 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> DEFUND THE POLICE. OR ADMIT THAT YOU WERE JUST TALKING SHIT.


I am unable to connect your comments to anything I posted. I’m sure you hear that all the time.


----------



## excalibur (Aug 26, 2020)

harmonica said:


> out of state means nothing



Yes, it does, it could mean federal charges.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Everyone by now should realize the democrats have left you on your own. There will be no police, there will be no national guard, and there will be no prosecution of those doing it.

You’re on your own now. It’s survival of the fittest. Or best armed and willing to pull the trigger.


----------



## citygator (Aug 26, 2020)

westwall said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Violent right mass murderer member. Welcome to the world of Donald Trump and his religious nut followers.
> ...


I am unable to connect your comment to anything in the rational universe. I’m sure that happens to you all the time.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

excalibur said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > out of state means nothing
> ...


Is there a federal law against self defense?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 26, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Oh no it’s 22 miles now. Just a few posts ago it was 15. By tomorrow he would have taken a transatlantic flight.



I wouldn't know...  I checked it on Google Maps. 

I also live in this area and have been both to Antioch and Kenosha.


----------



## excalibur (Aug 26, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Is there a federal law against self defense?




He traveled interstate with a weapon for a reason. Just explaining how it will possibly be looked at by the DoJ.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

Video evidence appears to show first Kenosha shooting victim charging shooter, using N-word while taunting militia members
					

As new details continue to emerge concerning a deadly confrontation between rioters and a militia group in Kenosha, Wisconsin, a new video appears to show that the first victim charged at the shooter,  who appeared to be attempting to retreat behind a car, and threw an object at him. It also...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no it’s 22 miles now. Just a few posts ago it was 15. By tomorrow he would have taken a transatlantic flight.
> ...


So obviously not a long haul situation so who cares.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

excalibur said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a federal law against self defense?
> ...


You need a reason now? What are the acceptable reasons? Is there a list you need to check off?

I can take a gun for this but not that. Do you think defending a town from rioters, looters and arsonists is on the ok list or the no list?


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 26, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


I have no sympathy for rioters and looters either.

This isn’t an either or situation.

Loss of life is a tragedy, unlike you I don’t hope for the death of others.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 26, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


He was under 18, which I think is why it might be illegal.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


a minute ago you believed he was,,,
which is it???


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 26, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


So what was he doing there?


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 26, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


What the hell are you talking about? I don’t claim to know anything for certain, I’m not a lawyer.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


What choice do the Sandman's have? He escaped destruction by you. But others are not so lucky. I am telling you. A nuclear, biological or chemical attack  by foreigners or our own will do us wonders.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


its what you said,,

dont get mad at me if you cant keep your thoughts straight,,,


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 26, 2020)

Care4all said:


> The local police are in Kenosha, the sheriff's depts from other various cities and towns are in Kenosha,
> 
> Along with the federal govts FBI are in Kenosha, the ATF are in Kenosha, the US Marshalls are in Kenosha
> 
> The vigilantes are not needed, and have made it worse.


How does it get "worse" than the city burning down?  Stop excusing what's going on here, Care!  What's needed in Kenosha is leadership.  Someone to say stop to those who break the law.  Until that happens it will only get worse and more and more people WILL defend themselves from the mob with guns!


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 26, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



I have. Thanks.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> 
> 
> A 17-year-old suspect has been arrested in connection to at least one of the two shooting deaths amid the unrest Tuesday night in Kenosha, Wis., Illinois police confirmed on Wednesday.
> ...


. .  hmmmm.

According to Wisc. Law, anyone under the age of 18 is not allowed to be in possession of a gun.

He was 17.


----------



## skews13 (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> 
> 
> A 17-year-old suspect has been arrested in connection to at least one of the two shooting deaths amid the unrest Tuesday night in Kenosha, Wis., Illinois police confirmed on Wednesday.
> ...



He crossed a state line with an illegal weapon. Twice. A federal offense. He committed two acts of homicide in the furtherance of those crimes. 

Punishable by the death penalty in the federal system.

Jr. will be getting a visit from federal agents. There is no statute of limitations. 

It can happen soon. Or it can happen after Trump is gone. But it's going to happen. 

See you down the road son.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 26, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > The local police are in Kenosha, the sheriff's depts from other various cities and towns are in Kenosha,
> ...


Yes, leadership...  but not vigilante or militia from other towns....


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...


at least hes alive to defend against it,,,


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 26, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Smart thing to do would have been to stay home which is what the police told people to do.

But hey, ignoring the orders of police is no big deal, right?


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 26, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Why did he travel 22 miles from Antioch IL to Kenosha WI to find mobs to fight?



Hoping to be able to shoot somebody and get away with it.

Aka, every gun nuts wet dream come true.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


maybe,,,but we know how the rioters like a compliant populace,,,


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 26, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


The people that are coming in from outside aren't the ones defending stores from looters...it's the professional anarchists of BLM and Antifa that use the cover of "protests" to destroy things.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


There are certain groups you shouldn’t care about. In any war you may not feel good with those deaths but in order to win there has to be some. And there’s no doubt we are in a war at this point. It’s US citizens vs communist rioters. If I have to pick one side to take the brunt of casualties it’s the left. I’m fine with that.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 26, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...



So what you’re saying is all lives DON’T matter?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

skews13 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...


Cheering for the death penalty for self defense now. Aren’t you special.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


No they don’t. Are you confused by that?


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

citygator said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > DEFUND THE POLICE. OR ADMIT THAT YOU WERE JUST TALKING SHIT.
> ...




Do you support the narrative that wacist cops regularly and randomly murder black males, just for the wacism of it all?


----------



## theHawk (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Either way, shooting commies in self defense should be rewarded, not punished.
> ...


Video shows white meth head in red shirt, saying “shoot me, shoot me”, just before he rushes the young man with an AR-15.  Needless to say, when attacking an armed individual, you’ll get smoked.

Then he called the police.  The crowd started attacking him, he defended himself against them too.

  It’s all on video, he isn’t a “white supremacist”, nor was he a mass shooter trying to kill BLM tards.  But, that of course is the media narrative.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 26, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Ah, double standards...


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 26, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


Gotcha. I have a feeling that slogan was bullshit.


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

My PREDICTION is that he turns out to be a stupid libertarian, who went out there to try to help protect the "peaceful protesters" and the "peaceful protesters" turned on him like the rabid dogs they are, and he discovered very late in the game, that he had a choice between allowing them to beat him to death, or defending himself.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

dblack said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...


Fear? Like owning a business to feed your family burned to the ground! Or 71 year old almost beaten to death?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...


So if a mob is attacking you just curl up in a ball and die?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

skews13 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...







Self defense


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Free country,, the dead should have stayed home


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> So if a mob is attacking you just curl up in a ball and



No, I stay home and mind my own business.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


. .  not when the puppet masters have turned civil society into civil war. . . duh.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


The city instituted a curfew for public safety.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Too soon


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > So if a mob is attacking you just curl up in a ball and
> ...


Why does he have to stay home it’s America.. don’t be next ... hehe


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




These assholes are bullies. They were not expecting anyone to fight back. That is why you see the stupidity of a man attacking a rifle carrying man, with a fucking skateboard.

Because he expects his victim to just take his beating. Because he knows that the police are his back up. That if his victims uses his gun, that the state will swoop in and land on that guy like a ton of bricks.


What they did not realize, what that the kid was too young to realize that he did not have the right to fight back, not in this country, not any more. 


So, he reflexively defended himself. 


And rightfully so.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


And they ignored it, they burn down businesses they beat 71-year-old man to almost death.. The democrat governor the Democrat mayor refuse to protect these people this is what happens.. don’t vote democrat


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 26, 2020)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Death to the Enemies Republic.
> 
> This lad should be awarded the Purple Heart.




The Purple Heart is the first and oldest American medal that is earned when wounded in battle. Did you know that Purple Heart medal manufactured in WWII are still being issued?
I think a Bronze Star would be more apropos.









						WW2 Stockpile of 1.5 million Purple Hearts is Now Running Out - Originally Made For The Invasion of Japan
					

Nowadays the Purple Heart is widely known as the medal given to members of the United States military who are injured or killed in action against an enemy




					www.warhistoryonline.com


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Death to the Enemies Republic.
> ...


Medal of Honor


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

The way this kid handle the rifle was incredible,, Hes the new rifle man. I want a tv show on him


----------



## initforme (Aug 26, 2020)

He doesn't belong out policing anything.  Doesn't he know enough to avoid trouble?  If I were his father he'd have not been within 20 miles of the riot.  If he did I'd take his guns and car keys away for years.  He's no hero.


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

initforme said:


> He doesn't belong out policing anything.  Doesn't he know enough to avoid trouble?  If I were his father he'd have not been within 20 miles of the riot.  If he did I'd take his guns and car keys away for years.  He's no hero.




No one else is doing it. Someone has to. If you leave a vacuum, people will try to fill it. No one wants to live in chaos and fear.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

initforme said:


> He doesn't belong out policing anything.  Doesn't he know enough to avoid trouble?  If I were his father he'd have not been within 20 miles of the riot.  If he did I'd take his guns and car keys away for years.  He's no hero.


We are Americans you can’t tell is to stay any where..  democrats won’t protect citizens we will.. wanna play?


----------



## initforme (Aug 26, 2020)

He doesn't live there....he's 17, a young little chump.  It's called avoiding violence.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

initforme said:


> He doesn't live there....he's 17, a young little chump.  It's called avoiding violence.


*And democrats refuse to protect citizens,, this is what happen when you refuse federal help. *


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

initforme said:


> He doesn't belong out policing anything.  Doesn't he know enough to avoid trouble?  If I were his father he'd have not been within 20 miles of the riot.  If he did I'd take his guns and car keys away for years.  He's no hero.




Defund the police. This will be the new normal. What part of this are you missing?


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I didn't say he will get a murder or manslaughter charge.  But he will get dinged for having that gun.  It will follow him forever, and he probably won't ever allowed to be able to ever own a gun again.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


That kid was born the handle a rifle. He did nothing wrong.


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

initforme said:


> He doesn't live there....he's 17, a young little chump.  It's called avoiding violence.



THe grown ups are failing. Society is failing.  Violent racist mobs rule the streets. 


Normal people will not just take it like bitches.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Except break the law.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2020)

The arrest might be to settle the mob a bit.  Kyle will most assuredly walk.  There are witnesses and films of what happened.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 26, 2020)

Care4all said:


> Oldestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


In the absence of local leadership/ police i would happily accept a militias assistance. 

You're just too dumb to see the SOURCE OF THE PROBLEM. If local democrats did their fucking jobs people would be alive today


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Please where this kid lives no sheriff will Disarm him. If he moves to a urban area sure


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 26, 2020)

initforme said:


> He doesn't belong out policing anything.  Doesn't he know enough to avoid trouble?  If I were his father he'd have not been within 20 miles of the riot.  If he did I'd take his guns and car keys away for years.  He's no hero.




I'd say shame on his father and kudos to him for doing what his fathers should have been doing. Protecting your family, property and town against savage terrorist anarchists is a heroic act.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

The shot heard round the world? I think so


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I honestly don't believe you are this ignorant. . . 









						What type of weapons can felons own?
					

When Gerald Otis Evans was arrested last week , accused of pulling a knife on first responders, he was charged with being a felon in possession of a weapon.   And while the felony charge of felon in …



					www.registerguard.com


----------



## initforme (Aug 26, 2020)

We don't need 17 year olds policing.  That's for trained people.  Did he reside there?  If not he had no business pulling a Barney Fife patrol.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't belong out policing anything.  Doesn't he know enough to avoid trouble?  If I were his father he'd have not been within 20 miles of the riot.  If he did I'd take his guns and car keys away for years.  He's no hero.
> ...


It wasn't his town though, it was twenty miles away. . .


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


And felons can get their
Rights back, it’s obvious they won’t take his rights away from being 17 with gun possession lol  and what felony did he commit? Possession? Seriously


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

initforme said:


> We don't need 17 year olds policing.  That's for trained people.  Did he reside there?  If not he had no business pulling a Barney Fife patrol.


Your in the wrong country than


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...


Who cares he saw police not protecting citizens.. he’s a hero


----------



## initforme (Aug 26, 2020)

If it's not my town it doesn't affect me.   Ain't worth fighting.


----------



## dblack (Aug 26, 2020)

They'll pin it all on the kid, but the chickenshits ultimately responsible were the LOEs who invited the militia in the first place.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

initforme said:


> If it's not my town it doesn't affect me.   Ain't worth fighting.


When a mob comes to burn your hose down for being white and this kid walks by with a rifle and there beating the snot out of you ,, what do you want him to do?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 26, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> So obviously not a long haul situation so who cares.



You mean other than a minor crossing state lines with an illegal weapon to participate in a riot in violation of curfew, resulting in two deaths...  

Yes, the problem is that you don't care.  You probably should.


----------



## initforme (Aug 26, 2020)

I don't want him nor his rifle within 10 miles of my house nor my hunting land.  I don't live anywhere remotely close to Kenosha so there will never be mobs coming to my house.  Not my issue.  Has no affect on me.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

initforme said:


> I don't want him nor his rifle within 10 miles of my house nor my hunting land.  I don't live anywhere remotely close to Kenosha so there will never be mobs coming to my house.  Not my issue.  Has no affect on me.


Answer the question


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




Law? What law? The mob rules the streets. THe cops show up afterwards to arrest anyone that dared to defend themselves.


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

initforme said:


> I don't want him nor his rifle within 10 miles of my house nor my hunting land.  I don't live anywhere remotely close to Kenosha so there will never be mobs coming to my house.  Not my issue.  Has no affect on me.




So, you don't care that your fellow Americans are being killed or terrorized or beaten, because you are ok.


That is a morally indefensible position.


----------



## initforme (Aug 26, 2020)

Nobody is going to beat me up for being white.  No mobs are coming to my house.  The number of rioters is very small.  Don't make a mountain over a molehill.


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

initforme said:


> We don't need 17 year olds policing.  That's for trained people.  Did he reside there?  If not he had no business pulling a Barney Fife patrol.




But the trained people have been ordered to stand down. ANd if not, even if the local mayor forgot to give that order, do the cops dare to do anything, for fear they will be arrested for doing their job?

He has every business, and reason and right to do what he did.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> 
> 
> A 17-year-old suspect has been arrested in connection to at least one of the two shooting deaths amid the unrest Tuesday night in Kenosha, Wis., Illinois police confirmed on Wednesday.
> ...


It wasn't self defense. The murderer is lucky they don't have the death penalty in Wisconsin.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

initforme said:


> Nobody is going to beat me up for being white.  No mobs are coming to my house.  The number of rioters is very small.  Don't make a mountain over a molehill.


Lol do you have a TV Internet access?


----------



## initforme (Aug 26, 2020)

I mind my own business.  I use my brain and avoid bad situations.  I don't go out looking for trouble.  Not my job to step up...ever...if it doesn't affect me.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...








Your not going to have a good year lol


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 26, 2020)

I refuse to comment on yet another viral video with someone shooting someone. The only thing I will say is you have to be a special kind of stupid to chase and attack a guy with an AR-15 when you are unarmed.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 26, 2020)

initforme said:


> If it's not my town it doesn't affect me.   Ain't worth fighting.


That's really bizarre,  anti-American thinking.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 26, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The arrest might be to settle the mob a bit.  Kyle will most assuredly walk.  There are witnesses and films of what happened.



You're delusional...  

He shot two people by recklessly shooting into a crowd.  That was after illegally brining a firearm across state lines.


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

initforme said:


> Nobody is going to beat me up for being white.  No mobs are coming to my house.  The number of rioters is very small.  Don't make a mountain over a molehill.




You sure? What if some asshole starts a rumor that you said something "problamatic"? Cause, that is just the type of poetic justice that i, er, someone might do to, to a leftie that supports the mob.


Something like, "Initforme is the co-founder of the Proud BOys."


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> I refuse to comment on yet another viral video with someone shooting someone. The only thing I will say is you have to be a special kind of stupid to chase and attack a guy with an AR-15 when you are unarmed.




A skate board is not unarmed. The other guy had a handgun. 

THese people didn't expect anyone to fight back. They are bullies and thugs, not warriors.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 26, 2020)

initforme said:


> Nobody is going to beat me up for being white.  No mobs are coming to my house.  The number of rioters is very small.  Don't make a mountain over a molehill.


I hope they do. Dont expect your neighbors to help you. After all, it's not THEIR house. It doesnt affect them


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 26, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> I refuse to comment on yet another viral video with someone shooting someone. The only thing I will say is you have to be a special kind of stupid to chase and attack a guy with an AR-15 when you are unarmed.



And if he took that AR-15 and mowed down a bunch of people?


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...




Clearly self defense. The only question is, will he get a fair trial, or have the local dems corrupted the local justice system.


----------



## initforme (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm 88 years old.  In good shape but still 88.   I avoid bad situations.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 26, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > I refuse to comment on yet another viral video with someone shooting someone. The only thing I will say is you have to be a special kind of stupid to chase and attack a guy with an AR-15 when you are unarmed.
> ...


"If"?  How about dealing with the FACTS


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

initforme said:


> I'm 88 years old.  In good shape but still 88.   I avoid bad situations.




Most 88 year olds, could count on me to protect them, if a mob came for them. 

You? Probably not.


----------



## excalibur (Aug 26, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> You need a reason now? What are the acceptable reasons? Is there a list you need to check off?
> 
> I can take a gun for this but not that. Do you think defending a town from rioters, looters and arsonists is on the ok list or the no list?



You need to pay attention to how the law actually works to avoid possible charges. Crossing state lines with an obvious intent he seems to have had is likely to violate several federal laws.  I don't write or enforce the laws, I am just explaining facts and that he could be charged by the DOJ.


----------



## initforme (Aug 26, 2020)

Now it's anti american for an old man to avoid a bad situation.  Wow.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

excalibur said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > You need a reason now? What are the acceptable reasons? Is there a list you need to check off?
> ...


That’s not murder


----------



## initforme (Aug 26, 2020)

I don't expect anyone to defend me.  I can defend myself.  I just don't seek out trouble.  Too smart for that.


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 26, 2020)

So the dumbass has essentially fucked up the rest of his life.

And for what?


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

excalibur said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > You need a reason now? What are the acceptable reasons? Is there a list you need to check off?
> ...




He intended for that guy with the skateboard to pounce on him and beat him?


Are you implying that they knew each other before hand?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

initforme said:


> I don't expect anyone to defend me.  I can defend myself.  I just don't seek out trouble.  Too smart for that.


Why not answer the question


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 88 years old.  In good shape but still 88.   I avoid bad situations.
> ...


I do too. Sometimes they come to you


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

initforme said:


> I don't expect anyone to defend me.  I can defend myself.  I just don't seek out trouble.  Too smart for that.




In a civilized society the elderly are protected by those  young enough and strong enough to do so. I am not young, but I am not old enough to be feeble either. 


But, we are past that. The weak and the infirm, are denied society's protection, so that the cops are available to swoop in, to provide back up or retribution for the mob, if the mob's victims fight back and defend themselves.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> So the dumbass has essentially fucked up the rest of his life.
> 
> And for what?


He’s a national hero, Modern day the shot heard round the world


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


So only black ones do? Is that your reply?


excalibur said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > You need a reason now? What are the acceptable reasons? Is there a list you need to check off?
> ...


How many of these BLM Antifa cock suckers came across state lines? Is the same law going to apply?


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> So the dumbass has essentially fucked up the rest of his life.
> 
> And for what?




So that the guy with the skateboard or the guy with the handgun, would not kill him.


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 26, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Oldestyle said:
> ...



Deputizing local citizenry to maintain law is a historical fact in America.









						Role of Police in America - Charles Koch Institute
					

Law enforcement in the United States has changed drastically since its founding. During colonial times and the initial forming of the country, law enforcement’s role in local communities was carried out by volunteer groups and part-time officers who were privately funded by local community...




					www.charleskochinstitute.org
				



XXXXXXXXXXXX​








						Policing in America: Lessons from the Past, Opportunities for the Future
					

Over the past several years, America’s law enforcement community has been confronted with an array of challenges.




					www.heritage.org


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 26, 2020)

Here is why the charges wont stick


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 26, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > I refuse to comment on yet another viral video with someone shooting someone. The only thing I will say is you have to be a special kind of stupid to chase and attack a guy with an AR-15 when you are unarmed.
> ...


How many times do we have to play this game? Let's get ALL the facts. All I saw was a man being chased by a violent mob down the street and knocked down. Then he started shooting to defend himself. Did you see something additional to that or get any pertinent facts?


----------



## pyetro (Aug 26, 2020)

Unwelcome development coming at a time the RNC is gathered for the Convention:
Kyle Rittenhouse (circled) can be seen wearing a white hat in the front row of a Trump rally in Des Moines, Iowa, Jan. 30.













						The Kenosha Shooting Suspect Was In The Front Row Of A Trump Rally In January
					

Kyle Rittenhouse’s social media is filled with references to “Blue Lives Matter.” A Trump campaign spokesperson said, "This individual had nothing to do with our campaign."




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 26, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > How do arrest someone for self defense!? If we don’t get this child out of jail we are doing to let them
> ...


tell me the whole story ...bet you cant, so keep assuming you know it all...typical brain dead demoncrat---just saying


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> He’s a national hero, Modern day the shot heard round the world



No, he’s a dumb fuck who’ll grow to regret his stupid actions once the legal shitstorm heads his way.


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 26, 2020)

citygator said:


> Violent right mass murderer member. Welcome to the world of Donald Trump and his religious nut followers.


wheres your link....troll comment


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

I watched a few of the videos.  Here's my take:

1)  I believe he's not old enough to be carrying a firearm.

2)  They came after him.  The kid shot two of them in self-defense.

3)  I'm still not sure what started all of this.  I saw a video that someone got shot in the head, which I believe initiated this entire thing.  Some of them were claiming that this kid shot him.  I've also read that this kid was running away saying that he's not the shooter.

I'm not sure how this will all play out.

Edit:  He's definitely there when the first shooting happened.  It's hard to tell what's happening there and it's unclear if he's the shooter.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > He’s a national hero, Modern day the shot heard round the world
> ...


When we put a statue of  him up be sure to come visit


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

So Tamir Rice gets shot and killed over a toy gun even though he harmed no one but this guy gets to murder people, march down the road with his gun and gets to go home?


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 26, 2020)

Missouri_Mike said:


> So only black ones do? Is that your reply?


Nope.


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Unwelcome development coming at a time the RNC is gathered for the Convention:
> Kyle Rittenhouse (circled) can be seen wearing a white hat in the front row of a Trump rally in Des Moines, Iowa, Jan. 30.
> 
> 
> ...


wow, nice pic...whats that prove....like whats your point...holy shit---a white hat


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > He’s a national hero, Modern day the shot heard round the world
> ...




Correct. He defended  himself, and now the Law shows up to punish him for that. 


This is not a society, that can stand for long.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> I watched a few of the videos.  Here's my take:
> 
> 1)  I believe he's not old enough to be carrying a firearm.
> 
> ...


Where does the US constitution of the Second Amendment have an age limit?


----------



## Godboy (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Unwelcome development coming at a time the RNC is gathered for the Convention:
> Kyle Rittenhouse (circled) can be seen wearing a white hat in the front row of a Trump rally in Des Moines, Iowa, Jan. 30.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Hopefully he can get pardoned. Why he was charged in the first place is beyond me. We need A LOT more people like Kyle if we are going to combat democrat rioting and violence.


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> So Tamir Rice gets shot and killed over a toy gun even though he harmed no one but this guy gets to murder people, march down the road with his gun and gets to go home?


 you dont seem that informed, but do tell me the facts...thanx


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> I watched a few of the videos.  Here's my take:
> 
> 1)  I believe he's not old enough to be carrying a firearm.
> 
> ...




Sure you do. He defended himself against a lefty mob. The lefties will want his head, and the right, will stand there and stupidly hope the system works.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> So Tamir Rice gets shot and killed over a toy gun even though he harmed no one but this guy gets to murder people, march down the road with his gun and gets to go home?


Tamir Rice deserved to die for being a stupid asshole. Kyle deserves a Medal of Freedom.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > I watched a few of the videos.  Here's my take:
> ...



The state of Wisconsin has that law.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > I watched a few of the videos.  Here's my take:
> ...



I saw him defend himself against some of them. 

I'm not clear on what happened leading up to that, as I just explained.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


He wasn’t arrested for carrying a gun at the age of 17 he was charged with murder..


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Unwelcome development coming at a time the RNC is gathered for the Convention:
> Kyle Rittenhouse (circled) can be seen wearing a white hat in the front row of a Trump rally in Des Moines, Iowa, Jan. 30.
> 
> 
> ...



Hah!!!!, That's it... He's guilty as sin. He supports Trump... Don't bother soaking the rope to lynch him, use it just as it is....
Will BLM now storm the Police Dept. to drag him out and lynch him?
Surely this teenager deserves a medal, not being charged with murder. From all appearances Kyle was doing what the Mayor of Kenosha refused to do. He was protecting his neighbors and town from Antifa and BLM terrorist thugs.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



That doesn't refute what I said.


----------



## McRib (Aug 26, 2020)

He has a video posted on TikTok of being at this rally.  It was up earlier but someone scrubbed it.









						Kyle Rittenhouse Named as Accused Kenosha Shooter
					

Kyle Rittenhouse is a 17-year-old from Antioch, Illinois, who was arrested after two people were killed, and a third wounded, at protests in Kenosha, Wisconsin.




					heavy.com


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> So Tamir Rice gets shot and killed over a toy gun even though he harmed no one but this guy gets to murder people, march down the road with his gun and gets to go home?


I think you should read or watch what happen before you sound like a fool lol


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



My prediction, they imagined that he somehow provoked them, and they turned on him like the pack of feral animals they are.


He was there, because he thought that they were people, and thus safe to be around.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Second amendment has no age limit.. If you don’t like the laws are constitution or Bill of Rights move to another country right now on the way out sign a letter Renouncing your citizenship.. take care


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

WTF19 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > So Tamir Rice gets shot and killed over a toy gun even though he harmed no one but this guy gets to murder people, march down the road with his gun and gets to go home?
> ...



 I just did.


----------



## pyetro (Aug 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Unwelcome development coming at a time the RNC is gathered for the Convention:
> ...


It's a state case. Trump can't pardon him.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 26, 2020)

He is allowed to attend political events.


----------



## pyetro (Aug 26, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Unwelcome development coming at a time the RNC is gathered for the Convention:
> ...


He's not guilty because he supports Trump. He's guilty because he murdered two people.


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Any society that would see a man defend himself from a violent mob, and then slap him with a bullshit weapons charge, is a society that is fucked in the head, perhaps beyond saving.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > So Tamir Rice gets shot and killed over a toy gun even though he harmed no one but this guy gets to murder people, march down the road with his gun and gets to go home?
> ...



 Your slip is showing.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Unwelcome development coming at a time the RNC is gathered for the Convention:
> Kyle Rittenhouse (circled) can be seen wearing a white hat in the front row of a Trump rally in Des Moines, Iowa, Jan. 30.
> 
> 
> ...


And?

BTW asshole, did you know there is a new video of the dead meth head throwing a Molotov cocktail at Kyle?  100% justified.


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


i think we missed it...TRUTH  FACTS--just saying


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I know what your prediction is.


----------



## Fang (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Unwelcome development coming at a time the RNC is gathered for the Convention:
> Kyle Rittenhouse (circled) can be seen wearing a white hat in the front row of a Trump rally in Des Moines, Iowa, Jan. 30.
> 
> 
> ...



So what’s your point? That a police officer got up that morning, went to work and came face to face with a career criminal who resisted arrest and  reached for weapon. The police officer pulled his gun and saved as few lives that day.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Wisconsin does have an age limit.  

Go take it up with them.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That was after he shot and killed two people.

Wisconsin law doesn't offer self defense to someone committing a crime...

*939.48 Self-defense*

(b) The presumption described in par. (ar) *does not apply* if any of the following applies:

1.1. The actor was engaged in a criminal activity​
And the murderer was engaged in criminal activity by illegally open carrying a firearm which is prohibited by persons under 18...

*948.60 Possession of a dangerous weapon by a person under 18.*

(2)(a) *Any person under 18 years of age* who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor.​
He's fucked. And not in a good way.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

WTF19 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > WTF19 said:
> ...



 Obviously you have.


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




I would hope so. I just told it to you. What part of how that worked, are you not understanding? 


I want you to know it. That is why I told you it. Are you feeling ok?


Any who, ,my prediction stands. 


I am willing to speculate more, based on the insufficient information we have so far, if you want?


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


exactly...thats why the demoncrats NEED to go


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > So the dumbass has essentially fucked up the rest of his life.
> ...


... to lunatics.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Ok troll


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




A sane society would use judgement, to realize that you don't punish someone for defending themselves against an armed and bloodthirsty mob.


----------



## kjamer (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Unwelcome development coming at a time the RNC is gathered for the Convention:
> Kyle Rittenhouse (circled) can be seen wearing a white hat in the front row of a Trump rally in Des Moines, Iowa, Jan. 30.
> 
> 
> ...


Then why did Dumbocrats attack him?  You'd think they'd have more sense.  But the video shows otherwise.   Usually white ANTIFAcrats chase after 12 year old boys.  He was a little old for those NAMBLAcrats.  Now they're dead.  So less LOSERcrats.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



There's nothing unclear about your position.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


_Yes self defense,, you can’t attack ppl you disagree with, it’s on video..  he’s a national hero. _


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...











						2011 Wisconsin Code ::  Chapter 948. Crimes against children. ::  948.60 Possession of a dangerous weapon by a person under 18.
					






					law.justia.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I didn't make the laws.  I'm just telling you what the law is.  

If you have an issue with it, go lecture them on the 2nd amendment.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> So Tamir Rice gets shot and killed over a toy gun even though he harmed no one but this guy gets to murder people, march down the road with his gun and gets to go home?



If people had rioted over Tamir Rice you'd probably see like 95% support


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


He was charged with murder dude I don’t care what you think about his age go away


----------



## kjamer (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


He's guilty of not shoot more FASCISTocrats trying to attack him.   Never leave 1 standing.  Shoot all Left Wing Socialists in their black Mussolini shirts.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > I refuse to comment on yet another viral video with someone shooting someone. The only thing I will say is you have to be a special kind of stupid to chase and attack a guy with an AR-15 when you are unarmed.
> ...


And the first guy he shot and killed had a lethal bag of garbage.


----------



## kjamer (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


shooting people chasing you and attacking you, doesn't require a pardom.  Just a reward.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You replied to me about the age limit.

I'm just explaining it to you.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

I find it interesting that the folks on the right want to draw a line in the sand and say, "no" you can't have kids vote at 16, and then want to look the other way when the law clearly, and specifically tells us this child was breaking the law to be in possession of this gun, when the law in Wisconsin clearly states, 18 is the LAW!

You folks need to play by the rules, or you are hypocrites.

All of YOU!


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > So Tamir Rice gets shot and killed over a toy gun even though he harmed no one but this guy gets to murder people, march down the road with his gun and gets to go home?
> ...



 There were protests. No, there was not 95% support. There was even less of a reason for Elijah McClain to have been killed. Where is the support?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


So when mobs are burning down your house and your getting beaten to death and he walks by with his rifle remember don’t ask him to use it to help you lol he’s 17 lol


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




You want to gloat that you think future data will prove me wrong? Or do you agree with me, but are unable to admit it?


----------



## Coyote (Aug 26, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



At least, if you join the military, they train the hell out of you,


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


I thought that was still being investigated?  Where did you get your info on that?


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


And yet, despite you being a Russian troll with limited knowledge of U.S. law, there are federal and state regulations on firearms.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> I find it interesting that the folks on the right want to draw a line in the sand and say, "no" you can't have kids vote at 16, and then want to look the other way when the law clearly, and specifically tells us this child was breaking the law to be in possession of this gun, when the law in Wisconsin clearly states, 18 is the LAW!
> 
> You folks need to play by the rules, or you are hypocrites.
> 
> All of YOU!


What does the second amendment say?


----------



## Coyote (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That wasn’t happening.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



That doesn't refute what I said either.  

Once again, I'm just explaining that he's not allowed to be in possession of a firearm according to Wisconsin's gun laws.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 26, 2020)

Is there a point to this thread............other than the OP to demonstrate he is a TDS afflicted moron?

Are politicians now responsible for the actions of anyone who  shows up at one of their rallies for eternity?

Stupid thread.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



McClain resisted arrest

And wasn't in middle school


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> I find it interesting that the folks on the right want to draw a line in the sand and say, "no" you can't have kids vote at 16, and then want to look the other way when the law clearly, and specifically tells us this child was breaking the law to be in possession of this gun, when the law in Wisconsin clearly states, 18 is the LAW!
> 
> You folks need to play by the rules, or you are hypocrites.
> 
> All of YOU!




Nope. Judgement and nuance are real things. Dismissing a minor gun charge, when a young man is being attacked by a violent mob, is what a sane and healthy society would do.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Man, you are so dumb.  

He shouldn't have even been there.  His home was 20-30 minutes away.  He should have been watching T.V. or playing a video game like a normal teenager.

Duh.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Neither.  

I clearly laid out what I thought.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

Nostra said:


> Is there a point to this thread............other than the OP to demonstrate he is a TDS afflicted moron?
> 
> Are politicians now responsible for the actions of anyone who  shows up at one of their rallies for eternity?
> 
> Stupid thread.



He was vetted by the campiagn look at that spot he got

Obviously trump campaign approved

I have no source for this I'm just saying it cuz that's what Trump would do

Hahahah gottem


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


All that is out of the window when the democrats in charge refuse to protect citizens,, democrats refused federal help, how many businesses need to be burned down? How many elderly need to beaten? That’s when patriots step up


----------



## citygator (Aug 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


There are 20,000 murders a year. Far less than coronavirus will kill but that’s not the point. Nor is the point that there is X number of cop murders. The point is there is only one group that the state basically let’s get away with murder. That’s cops killing black men. Now that there is video... not so much.


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




So, when the mob rules the street, that's fine, but when someone protects themselves, then you drag them into court and fuck them up? 


Future historicans will laugh at us, as they try to guess when we went from falling to fell.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


He’s a national hero, hero’s don’t stay home


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


That’s bullshit. You posted the thread because you think he should be guilty for being st the rally. That was your entire fucking point of posting it.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



 There was NO reason to arrest him. You don't arrest someone for walking home from the store..........unless you are black of course.


----------



## two_iron (Aug 26, 2020)

That kid had a helluva night defending himself and his neighbors. The roadkill he produced means nothing in the grand scheme of things - but does send the proper message. Assault armed American citizens and be prepared to leave the planet.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Update: Here's the suspect:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geez...he is just a kid.  And he is going to have to live with this the rest of his life.  Where the hell were his parents?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Mobs weren’t burning down business? Beating ppl up?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > So Tamir Rice gets shot and killed over a toy gun even though he harmed no one but this guy gets to murder people, march down the road with his gun and gets to go home?
> ...


The day has gone by a long time ago for pknopp not to look like the fool he is.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No, what you have, and everyone knows, is a forked tongue.



You are known to use hyperbole, exaggeration, and occasionally, outright lie.  So, unless you have a link?

I am just asking you to link your information, because I am suspect.  

I have a feeling that bag of garbage might have been full of stolen goods. . .  

. . . or, from the initial reports I read, the reason the kid was firing, was because the initial exchange was full of gun fire, he was just a better shot than everyone else.


The only contention we all have, is his age, and whether he should have been there in the first place.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Coyote said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Update: Here's the suspect:
> ...


More kids need to do what this kid did.. he’s a hero


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


I see, so if you are surrounded by a violent mob you are supposed to be able to calmly assess "Oh that guy has a bag of something I think he's ok. Now let's see who else is trying to kill me. Oh there's a chap coming at me with a skateboard. Hmmm I wonder if I should let him hit me? And there's a guy with a pipe oh boy I bet that would hurt. And then there's those 20 other people coming at me too. Golly I'm going to have to think this through".


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 26, 2020)

I think the entire point of this thread is anyone who attends a democrat political function is fair game for prosecution.


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

citygator said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...



So, you do support the narrative. A simple yes would have sufficed. 

So, defund the police. It is time to stop having them show up, to punish people for fighting back against the mob, 


i mean, killing innocent protesters for wacial justice..


Defund the cops. It will all be better than. Don't  you agree? 

After all, get the wacist murderers off the streets.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

Coyote said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Update: Here's the suspect:
> ...


The way this nation is quickly unraveling?  I am afraid kids his age might not have much of a life if we don't all start coming together PDQ.


----------



## citygator (Aug 26, 2020)

WTF19 said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Violent right mass murderer member. Welcome to the world of Donald Trump and his religious nut followers.
> ...











						Kenosha shooting suspect attended Trump rally in January: report
					

Kyle Rittenhouse, the Illinois teen charged with fatally shooting two people at a Black Lives Matter protest Tuesday night in Kenosha, Wi




					thehill.com


----------



## Nostra (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a point to this thread............other than the OP to demonstrate he is a TDS afflicted moron?
> ...


*I have no source for this*

You never have..........for any of your bullshit.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm still hazy on what happened with the first shooting.  That could easily change things.

I think there's a lot of grey in this incident.  I can see a final ruling landing somewhere in the middle of both extremes.  On one hand, he shouldn't have even been there and this is why we don't let kids play with guns.  On the other hand, the second and third shootings were clearly self-defense.  

And frankly, I'm not big on the protests for Jacob Blake either, at least with the evidence I've seen so far.


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...




It was a mob. A violent mob intent on beating him to death. You don't know what is in a bag, until after it hits you. Could be a bad of pillows. Could be a bag of doorknobs. 

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. 


The people in the mob, all of them, should be arrested.


----------



## McRib (Aug 26, 2020)

two_iron said:


> That kid had a helluva night defending himself and his neighbors. The roadkill he produced means nothing in the grand scheme of things - but does send the proper message. Assault armed American citizens and be prepared to leave the planet.



Be prepared for jail, where I think you'll make someone a great wife.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Dumbfucking Russian troll ... the law does not go out the window. It's illegal to carry a firearm if under 18 ... he is 17. You can't claim self defense if you kill someone while committing a crime... he committed a crime by illegally carrying a firearm. Those pesky laws don't vanish simply because you find them inconvenient.

The real question is -- how long until you see an imaginary hammer?


----------



## Coyote (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


Murder does make a hero.

No 17 year old should have been put in that position or allowed to bring a gun that to a protest, you sick ****!  They are not mature, they do not have good judgement, he got in way over his head, and ended two lives and ruined his own forever.  And from all accounts he doesn’t seem like a bad kid!  Where in the hell were his parents?  How did he get a gun?


----------



## McRib (Aug 26, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> The day has gone by a long time ago for pknopp not to look like the fool he is.



You're an idiot.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


He's a fucking head case that has played too many video games, watched too many movies, and spent too much time on FB chatting shit like you are doing right now. . . .


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

odanny said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> > That kid had a helluva night defending himself and his neighbors. The roadkill he produced means nothing in the grand scheme of things - but does send the proper message. Assault armed American citizens and be prepared to leave the planet.
> ...


Keep wanting innocent men in jail and your gonna wish jail
Was a option


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



You arrest people for not following commands...?

Certainly don't struggle

Guy was either crazy or just so angry he was in that moment manic. Who in their right mind just wiggles when the cops are grabbing them? There are only 3 rational things to do.

Kill the cops and pray they don't find you. Give up. Or Run

Fighting/struggling without the goal of escaping* is never the move of some one in the right state of mind in America.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 26, 2020)

odanny said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > The day has gone by a long time ago for pknopp not to look like the fool he is.
> ...


If you don't want to see an idiot, wear a mask when you look in the mirror.


----------



## Billiejeens (Aug 26, 2020)

odanny said:


> He has a video posted on TikTok of being at this rally.  It was up earlier but someone scrubbed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A law and order person at a Trump rally, makes sense. 
What's the issue in your mind?


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



 Yes, he had social anxiety issues. But cops are going to learn that you don't assault someone while doing nothing illegal just because they do not jump when you say jump. 

 We will get there or the country will burn.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So because he had a gun at the age of 17 he should have just crawled up in a ball and took a beating and be executed at close range. Yea.. get some rest. Your going to need it


----------



## Correll (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




I'm betting his big mistake was thinking the mob were racial justice protesters that he could treat like civilized human beings.

Till they attacked him.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

Coyote said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Update: Here's the suspect:
> ...


What the hell?

Crocs???

What a fucking loser.


----------



## skye (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Unwelcome development coming at a time the RNC is gathered for the Convention:
> Kyle Rittenhouse (circled) can be seen wearing a white hat in the front row of a Trump rally in Des Moines, Iowa, Jan. 30.
> 
> 
> ...




Scraping the bottom of the barrel again, OP?  

Your TDS   condition  is getting worse


----------



## Billiejeens (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



You did not.


----------



## Billiejeens (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Poor pk


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Again as soon as he failed to follow commands he was doing something illegal

It was his fault he has fucking anxiety not the worlds

Cops did the right thing. Even sent him off in an ambulance instead of beating teh shit out of him and putting him in a cell. Maybe the paramedics killed him or his anxiety. Wasn't the cops


----------



## citygator (Aug 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I said what I mean. You misstated it. I have no idea what defund the police means. Why not become an adult and speak in plain English and discuss the nuances of the matter?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


His parents deserve an award for teaching this young hero how to handle that rifle like a pro, incredible. Listen sit for a second.. this is America if you don’t like with that boy did you should move out now.. we have a right to self-defense and when the government doesn’t protect it’s citizens it is our job to protect those that need to be protected.. Renounce your citizenship right now go to the border I’ll put my foot on your ass I’ll push you over and don’t ever come back here again


----------



## Billiejeens (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



It was no one
He's not dead


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


He looked like a movie star. The way he handled the steel


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No one forced him to be there breaking the law.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



 No he wasn't. 



> It was his fault he has fucking anxiety not the worlds
> 
> Cops did the right thing. Even sent him off in an ambulance instead of beating teh shit out of him and putting him in a cell. Maybe the paramedics killed him or his anxiety. Wasn't the cops


 
 The cops only assaulted him which lead to the rest. If they had left him alone like they should have none of it happens.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

citygator said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...


Maga, baby!!

Is it too late to add the teen murderer to the RNC line up? They need the ratings.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Unwelcome development coming at a time the RNC is gathered for the Convention:
> Kyle Rittenhouse (circled) can be seen wearing a white hat in the front row of a Trump rally in Des Moines, Iowa, Jan. 30.
> 
> 
> ...


And???   So far this year, in three major cities the gun murders by blacks (who prefer the Democrat party) totals about 1,039 deaths.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> I'm still hazy on what happened with the first shooting.  That could easily change things.
> 
> I think there's a lot of grey in this incident.  I can see a final ruling landing somewhere in the middle of both extremes.  On one hand, he shouldn't have even been there and this is why we don't let kids play with guns.  On the other hand, the second and third shootings were clearly self-defense.
> 
> And frankly, I'm not big on the protests for Jacob Blake either, at least with the evidence I've seen so far.


Nope, not self defense. He was fleeing from a felony murder. He did not have the law on his side to kill others attempting to effect a citizen's arrest.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still hazy on what happened with the first shooting.  That could easily change things.
> ...


He was running from a mob lol it’s on video, One guy was going to execute them at point-blank range if he wasn’t skilled enough to shoot his fucking arm off


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That mob didn't beat anyone to death. I'm not certain, but I'm not aware they beat up on anyone, not to death. And it was a bag of garbage he picked up at the gas station. There was nothing all that heavy in it as evidenced by it not traveling far when he threw it at the teen murderer. I don't even know the teen murderer knew it was thrown at him as he had his back to the guy as the bag fell harmlessly to the ground.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still hazy on what happened with the first shooting.  That could easily change things.
> ...



If he really did shoot the first guy in the head, then he's automatically guilty and he compounded his punishment.

I'm just not sure what happened with the first shooting.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, he should not have broken the law.


----------



## kjamer (Aug 26, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Well the FASCISTocrat's running Kenosha and Wisconsin, decided no cops were needed, so their blackshirters could smash and loot.
What's really shocking is that usually white Democrat snowflakes chase after 12 year old boys.  So seeing them chasing a 17 year old was shocking.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, he knew damn well what he was getting into.

The police asked the governor of Wisconsin the day before to ASK Trump to send in the National Guard because they were overwhelmed.  Hawk even posted a video on it.

See here;





						Tim Pool says he’s voting all Republican
					

I guess he is finally off the fence:    Congrats lefties, you’re driving everyone to President Trump.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Then in this article, we learn, when the governor refused them?  The police reached out to FB and Alex Jones for help from citizen groups like the Proud Boys and other patriot groups to pick up the slack, IOW, citizen groups, b/c they did not want to happen to Kenosha what has happen to other cities. . . 

See here;








						Facebook takes down ‘call to arms’ event after two shot dead in Kenosha
					

A self-described militia group has been removed from the platform




					www.theverge.com
				




Many of us saw how that kid tried to give himself up after he shot those people.  One can only imagine how awful and confused he felt, but the cops basically just waved him off. . . . 

Why?  Well of course. . . because the police were overwhelmed and had called citizen patriots in, to keep the town from getting burned to the ground by rioters and looters in the first place.

Now. .  I am sure they did not expect some hot headed, inexperienced, trigger happy, easily panicked, underage teen to answer the call. . . but young help is better than no help, when your partisan governor is more concerned about politics than businesses and lives I suppose. . .


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


...we're talking about a different guy

SHooting people has a different standard than arresting them


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 26, 2020)

Correll said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


He called them "Amish". He should have let them kill him


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Aug 26, 2020)

I saw a video, looks like Kyle Rittenhouse was being assaulted by a large group of maggots thus he was justified killing those who tried to jump him.

He was charged because either the DA is corrupt or recognizes it needed to be done so for appearances only. 

What's the point of the OP?


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


He started running after shooting his first victim even though no one was chasing him.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Failing to follow a lawful order is illegal

Now had he said get on your knees and give me a bj yea he'd have a right to not comply

All he had to do was stop and look at them, then sue them


----------



## kjamer (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



IF he did shoot the first guy, at a site that FASCISTocrats from ANTIFA had already burned and smashed, and the tards still chased after the guy...
THEY are dumber blackshirts than most FASCISTocrats.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



 It wasn't lawful.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Billiejeens said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


  He shot vermin that needed to be shot......Lets not ignore the truth.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 26, 2020)

PLEASE be VERY specific OP and EXPLAIN how the person being at a rally 7 or 8 months ago has anything to do with his current situation? Or any bearing on the President or politics at all?


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 26, 2020)

Coyote said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


He looked well trained. Rather than killing one thug, he blew his arm off -- the hand holding the gun


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Yes it was....

Your redress is suing the officers not struggling.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Billiejeens said:
> ...



AGAIN IT'S A DIFFERENT GUY

HE WAS NOT SHOT

GOD DAMN


----------



## Picaro (Aug 26, 2020)

WTF19 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > So Tamir Rice gets shot and killed over a toy gun even though he harmed no one but this guy gets to murder people, march down the road with his gun and gets to go home?
> ...



He's just a parrot; some violent racist faggots and BLM tell him what to say and he says it, no questions asked.


----------



## kjamer (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > WTF19 said:
> ...



at least 2 FASCISTocrats won't be voting in Wisconsin.  After seeing the video, no prosecutor would continue the farce, knowing 0 chance of conviction.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

kjamer said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



There's an abundance of stupidity all around.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



 No it was not. He had done nothing wrong and the police had no reason to believe he had. In that case they have no lawful reason to stop you.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



It doesn't matter. If a cop tells me to stop I have to stop. Whether i was doing something wrong or not.

That's how our law works.

I'm sure there is a legal phrase for it that google would reveal. You don't seem to understand how our law around policing works.

If they want to detain me and I physically resist....that's resisting arrest

Whether or not was a good arrest needs lawyers. As a citizen I have to submit.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Move out of America, it’s only going to get better haha


----------



## kjamer (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Who knew when I was went pheasant hunting in Kenosha at 12, I was breaking this DemoTARD's "laws".
Or didn't tell any Pvts I saw at the firing range who were 17, they were BREAKING this lowinfo libtard'[s "LAWS"

STFU LOSERcrat!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

What a mess.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 26, 2020)

Coyote said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Update: Here's the suspect:
> ...


I suspect they're proud of their son. A lot of Americans are.

Tell us, what do you think the parents of the kids burning down a car lot are thinking?

Why is it you never concern yourself with criminals and terrorists? You do this in every discussion


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...











__





						Twitter Publish
					






					publish.twitter.com


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He was chased by the shootee ,, he was cornered, he immediately called the cops and said he killed someone.. than he was chased, again by the mob


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


 
 No you do not. It's sad how many people do not know their rights. Unless they can express a reason for a stop you can tell them to screw off.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


He was being chased by the guy in the red shirt at the gas station. Possibly because the guy in the red shirt was pissed because people were pointing their guns at him, though the motive has not yet been established. He chased him to where some cars were parked, at which point, the teen murderer spun around and unloaded on him, fatally hitting him in the head. He then walks around a vehicle and goes back to see what he did. Then on his cell phone, informs someone, "I just killed someone." At which point, he takes off running.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 26, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Murder does make a hero


Shooting someone who is determined to take your life is NOT murder. You know that. Your leftist hate clouds your judgment


----------



## jc456 (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Unwelcome development coming at a time the RNC is gathered for the Convention:
> Kyle Rittenhouse (circled) can be seen wearing a white hat in the front row of a Trump rally in Des Moines, Iowa, Jan. 30.
> 
> 
> ...


Some group declares war on Americans and you’re worried about a guy who was a soldier against them?


----------



## AZrailwhale (Aug 26, 2020)

M


pknopp said:


> So Tamir Rice gets shot and killed over a toy gun even though he harmed no one but this guy gets to murder people, march down the road with his gun and gets to go home?


Murder people?  Unless he shot someone before the video began, he was being chased by an angry mob that had at least one person armed with a gun and another with what looked like either a very long spear or pike.  The video also showed a mob member throwing something that looked like a lit Molotov cocktail at him.  I’m not defending the shooter, but in the video he didn’t open fire until he was tackled to the ground and the mob was closing in shouting threats.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 26, 2020)

Godboy said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > So Tamir Rice gets shot and killed over a toy gun even though he harmed no one but this guy gets to murder people, march down the road with his gun and gets to go home?
> ...



Tamir Rice was a 12 year-old kid you fucking moron.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Yea you can SAY it

You can't actively resist if they make a bad arrest

lol

Your right is to sue them for the bad arrest. Not fight them in the street. WHat the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Coyote (Aug 26, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Murder does make a hero
> ...


From all accounts, that isn’t what happened.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

AZrailwhale said:


> M
> 
> 
> pknopp said:
> ...



_

A 17-year-old boy is in police custody in north suburban Lake County, charged as a fugitive in connection with a shooting in Kenosha, Wisconsin, that left two people dead and another wounded.

Kenosha County authorities issued an arrest warrant for 17-year-old Kyle Rittenhouse, of Antioch, Illinois, on Wednesday morning, charging him with first-degree intentional homicide. _

Kenosha Shooting: 17-Year-Old Kyle Rittenhouse Arrested In Connection With Shooting That Left 2 Dead, 1 Wounded


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 26, 2020)

citygator said:


> Violent right mass murderer member. Welcome to the world of Donald Trump and his religious nut followers.


Says the moonbats whose fellow Marxists have murdered over 30 people in the last 5 months.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 26, 2020)

Where was Buzz-Feed when a Sanders supporter opened fire on U.S. Lawmakers. Kyle Rittenhouse seems to be a household name among the liberal left but who remembers James Hodgkinson?


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



DIFFERENT GUY FOR FUCKS SAKE

No one was shot in the scenario the guy is talkign about.


----------



## kjamer (Aug 26, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > How do arrest someone for self defense!? If we don’t get this child out of jail we are doing to let them
> ...


Randomly shooting people who had tackled him and tried to kick him in the head and the other white FASCISTocrat who tried to take his gun... you mean....

The only shocking thing was that white democrat males were CHASING after a 17 year old boy.  Usually they chase after 12 year old boys or younger.   So that was a surprise.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Lots of unknowns there.  I think that first shooting is going to be critical to this case.  

The phone call is going to help unlock a lot of this.  If he really did say "*I* just killed someone" then that's going to sink him fast.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Cornered? Where? he ran between two parked cars and then around one of them after shooting his victim. How is that possible if he was cornered?


----------



## AZrailwhale (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> > M
> ...


That’s weird because the video clearly shows him attempting to surrender to the police in their MRAPS.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 26, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


Why is it you are incapable of recognizing that there are multiple victims here?  Too damn hateful and bloodthirsty?  What did this guy do to deserve being killed?  Rhetorical, you will find some excuse or make it up.









						Kenosha protester allegedly killed by Kyle Rittenhouse remembered as a ‘peaceful person’
					

“He is a peaceful person. He didn’t go out looking to beat people up. He’s more of a defender,” his friend said.




					nypost.com


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



 You can. You are allowed to protect yourself from an assault.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

AZrailwhale said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > AZrailwhale said:
> ...



 And yet it seems they let him go on his way.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He was tired of running,, no man should run from a mob,, same guy called him a ****** earlier, why did he hide his face with his shirt?


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



When a cop does it, it's not an assault bud

How this eludes you I have no idea.

You need to call your lawyer if you believe that. Or if he told you that, get a new one. Pure fucking stupidity

"i have a right to resist arrest". Under no circumstances. Simply fleeing is a crime

As soon as you do that, you've made the arrest lawful.

Dumbest shit i've read all year what in the flying fuck is going on?


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



 Some lady called and said that while she didn't know that the person had done something illegal that there was a black man walking home in an animated manner. There is nothing illegal in that.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...











						Kyle Rittenhouse — the teen charged with first-degree homicide over the shooting of 3 people at Kenosha protests — was obsessed with Blue Lives Matter and appeared 'on edge' before shots rang out
					

A person thought to be Rittenhouse was seen on video running from the shooting scene with a gun. He can be heard saying "I shot someone" on the phone.




					www.insider.com
				




_As he jogs away, the audio includes screaming and a voice says "I just killed someone." _


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Is this a joke? The scum bag swung a weapon at his head..


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


 
 Yes it is. The police are not above the law. There have been many lawsuits over police assaults. 



> How this eludes you I have no idea.
> 
> You need to call your lawyer if you believe that. Or if he told you that, get a new one. Pure fucking stupidity
> 
> "i have a right to resist arrest". Under no circumstances. Simply fleeing is a crime


 
 He wasn't "fleeing". He was walking home minding his own business.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Yea he actively resisted, so much so they instead of taking him to jail for resisting decided to put him in an ambulance

lol

had he just calmly let them arrest him, he probably coulda got 50k outta it

edit - not even calmly, just non violently.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

You poor, demented Russian troll, he wasn't running from a mob.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes he called the cops


----------



## theHawk (Aug 26, 2020)

The lefties sound like this bitch:








						muffugaz
					

Watch "muffugaz" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Yes, to effect a citizen's arrest on a murderer.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 26, 2020)

Indications are that James Hodgkinson might have been more than a close supporter of Bernie Sanders. In fact he may have met Sanders and other democrat politicians on numerous occasions and may have received the republican baseball training schedule from democrat activists while he was camped out in his car  with his rifle in Washington D.C. The mainstream media wasn't interested and the story was buried faster than Hodgkinson himself.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lol there is video of it,, they were throwing stuff at him one looked like a bottle that was on fire


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Aug 26, 2020)

Nostra said:


> Is there a point to this thread............other than the OP to demonstrate he is a TDS afflicted moron?



  I haven't been paying very close attention to the news, as far as which specific violent subhuman pieces of shit have attracted attention by committing violent or destructive crimes, and getting shot for it, or which human beings have attracted negative attention for defending themselves and others from these pieces of shit, but if there is a point to thsi thread, it seems to be for left *wrong*-wing filth such as pyetro and pknopp to reaffirm what we already now about their kind, that they are on the side of violent, destructive, subhuman pieces of shit, and against that of actual human beings.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

whitehall said:


> Indications are that James Hodgkinson might have been more than a close supporter of Bernie Sanders. In fact he may have met Sanders and other democrat politicians on numerous occasions and may have received the republican baseball training schedule from democrat activists while he was camped out in his car  with his rifle in Washington D.C. The mainstream media wasn't interested and the story was buried faster than Hodgkinson himself.



nice try i saw him fuck guifoylle on the dark web


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Why because they knew he was 17? Lol haha


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Lemme guess ... with a hammer, right?


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You are engaging in speculation which is what we do every god damn time these videos go "viral". How bout chill and let's find out the whole chain of events first.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No a bottle


----------



## theHawk (Aug 26, 2020)

BREAKING: WI Attorney General confirms Jacob Blake had a knife in the vehicle.









						Wisconsin Attorney General Josh Kaul said Jacob Blake had knife in car but would not clarify if responding officers knew about it
					

Kenosha Police Officer Rusten Sheskey fired his weapon seven times into Blake's back, the Wisconsin DOJ said Wednesday.



					www.jsonline.com
				





Opps, there goes the Fake News narrative.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yes, there is. And it shows him being chased by 1 guy, not a mob. Like I said, you're demented.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



 You are admitting he could have sued and won. That is going to stop. Cops are going to learn their place. No, you do NOT simply cede your civil rights to anyone and you should never have to.


----------



## two_iron (Aug 26, 2020)

The one that got its arm blowed off is a convicted felon.... not permitted to possess a firearm. It probably lost an arm and its freedom last night. Good luck fighting off the potential suitors in prison with one arm.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, because they saw him murder someone.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

theHawk said:


> BREAKING: WI Attorney General confirms Jacob Blake had a knife in the vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I thought he had a gun? I thought he had the knife in his hand? It's not illegal to have a knife in your car.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Not what I saw .. I saw man in the street


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Yea he could have, until he resisted.

You need to talk to your lawyer. You are going to get hurt if you really believe that and are a younger man

Source: am upper class brown kid with lawyer relatives who has had some unlawful interactions with police...on both sides

DO NOT RESIST ARREST, SHUT UP, MAKE NO FAST MOVEMENTS, AND WAIT FOR YOUR LAWYER OR BAIL HEARING

Unless you're gonna run, in which case you better fucking make it. Only rational way it makes sense to half assed resist (as in not try to kill/incapacitate the cops) is if you think you can get away by doing it.

Maybe black America needs classes on what their rights are AND HOW TO ASSERT THEM. Which you do with lawyers and your mouth not your fists


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


In self defense.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Aug 26, 2020)

Next we’ll hear that his using Chinese *TikTok* to make a video of himself at the Trump rally shows he must actually be a secret Soros-paid Chicom agent ... out to embarrass Trump!

Or will we? How many infantile assholes here have already *endorsed* this vigilantism?!


----------



## jc456 (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


How does it change the cops entering into an unknown scenario? Are you saying their lives don’t matter? What if they’re black?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Cops say stop, you fking stop! That’s our law


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 26, 2020)

*Thread discussion can't be contained to the political angle here..  Already busting over to be a duplicate thread on the topic...  Looking to merge.. *


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



Anecdotal examples mean little but I relayed this one before.

My son and his girlfriend was moving. I was to meet them at the house they were moving to. My son and his girlfriend were riding in the back of the truck with their stuff because there was three people in the front of the truck. Perfectly legal.

I get to the house and he calls me to tell me the police had pulled them over. They were appx 3 blocks up the street. I drive up and he says they were pulled over for riding in the back of the truck. The officer had the drivers I.D. and was asking the rest for theirs.

I asked him why. He said they were pulled over for riding in the back of the truck. I knew that was legal. I pulled it up on my phone and showed him. He said that "well he wanted to make sure they were being safe". I told the rest they had no obligation to provide the officer anything and I asked him to give the drivers his I.D. back.

After a few moments he did. No apology, no nothing. Of course we weren't black and I probably appeared to have the resources to push back if need be.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



 That's what you wish. That is not the law.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2020)

pyetro said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


Right after 1 threw a lit Molotov cocktail at him.


----------



## excalibur (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> That’s not murder



I didn't say it was. But he appears to have had an intent and crossed state lines. We will see if the DOJ charges him too. 

Maybe he bought the weapon in Wisconsin? But if he took it across state lines and they find social media intent, he has big problems.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse — the teen charged with first-degree homicide over the shooting of 3 people at Kenosha protests — was obsessed with Blue Lives Matter and appeared 'on edge' before shots rang out
> 
> 
> A person thought to be Rittenhouse was seen on video running from the shooting scene with a gun. He can be heard saying "I shot someone" on the phone.
> ...



I looked into it.  Looks like you're right.  He did say that, probably.

The only question now is if it was actually him who said it and if he was justified in shooting that first person.  The events leading up to the first shooting still aren't clear, but I think that's going to shift the burden onto this kid proving that he was using self-defense.

Here's a useful video of it if anyone else is interested.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 I'm saying that there is still no facts to show that they had any reason to stop him from going home.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Indications are that James Hodgkinson might have been more than a close supporter of Bernie Sanders. In fact he may have met Sanders and other democrat politicians on numerous occasions and may have received the republican baseball training schedule from democrat activists while he was camped out in his car  with his rifle in Washington D.C. The mainstream media wasn't interested and the story was buried faster than Hodgkinson himself.
> ...


When they searched Hodgkinson's body they found a list of every conservative republican congressperson. What was this guy up to and did he have accomplices? Nobody in the media wanted to know. Thank God for the heroic D.C. Cops who shot him down before he was able to wound anyone but Rep Scalise.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > So Tamir Rice gets shot and killed over a toy gun even though he harmed no one but this guy gets to murder people, march down the road with his gun and gets to go home?
> ...


It wouldn't help.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

excalibur said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > That’s not murder
> ...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks Faun.

Listen closely to this video at the 0:41 mark.


----------



## excalibur (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> ...



I am merely pointing out how the DOJ will look at this.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> View attachment 380402
> 
> Thanks Faun.
> 
> Listen closely to this video at the 0:41 mark.


YEA HE CALLED THE COPS, The video shows them sticking around the body to see if he could help.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 380402
> ...



Hopefully it's recorded from a 911 call.  If he killed that first person, that's not a good sign for him.  

Maybe he was justified in shooting the first person, but there's currently no indication of that.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

excalibur said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I am merely pointing out how the DOJ will look at this.


hes a hero


----------



## theHawk (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > BREAKING: WI Attorney General confirms Jacob Blake had a knife in the vehicle.
> ...


Irrelevant.  He was in reach of a weapon.  Cops had every right shoot him dead.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


He did kill him, in self defense. It’s pretty clear some wack job chasing you with a mask isn’t there to help you cross the street


----------



## excalibur (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> hes a hero



Yeah, that remains to be seen. And we don't know how the DOJ will see it if there were federal laws broken.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 26, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...


I just seen the picture, it blew the heck out of his arm...

Gross


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



There's no evidence that the first shooting was self-defense.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

theHawk said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



 Thousands of people are within reach of a weapon. It's perfectly legal.  It's why we have the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## excalibur (Aug 26, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Irrelevant.  He was in reach of a weapon.  Cops had every right shoot him dead.




Yep, he was gonna use that on the police.


----------



## excalibur (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> There's no evidence that the first shooting was self-defense.




It is problematic. But we don't have all the information.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Let’s see some guy is chasing you, with a face covering no shirt saying shoot me nicca shoot me nicca.. what do you think was going to happen if he didn’t shot him?


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yep. "killing" isn't always "murder." Self defense is NOT murder


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

excalibur said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > There's no evidence that the first shooting was self-defense.
> ...



I agree.  I think a lot of this is going to hinge on what unfolds with the first shooting that set everything off.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



There's no evidence he was being chased and there's no evidence that he shot him in self-defense.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...





colfax_m said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


No, what you got to realize is that when the government becomes so corrupt that it allows terrorists and criminals at anti-fa and blm to terrorize the populace, that the populace has the moral right to defend themselves and property themselves.    

Time to kill off the criminals and terrorists because their lives do not matter and their attacks on others has to end.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


One guy was chasing him, that's it. No mob was chasing him. But then you also saw a twig on the ground and thought it was a hammer. So there's that.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Lol it’s on the video


----------



## theHawk (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


While cops are ordering you to stop?

The cops were called out because the low life robbed a woman. 

But, hey, you know how to pick your heroes.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Nope. As I showed you, self defense cannot be applied in the commission of a crime; and the teen murderer was illegally in possession of a firearm.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Good you admitted he crashed him and he paid the price .. 

theracist democrat kelts saying nicca .. why?


----------



## excalibur (Aug 26, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> No, what you got to realize is that when the government becomes so corrupt that it allows terrorists and criminals at anti-fa and blm to terrorize the populace, that the populace has the moral right to defend themselves and property themselves.
> 
> Time to kill off the criminals and terrorists because their lives do not matter and their attacks on others has to end.




The problem here is this individual came from out-of-state to inject himself into this; he wasn't a local business owner or homeowner defending his property.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



What is the appropriate response when someone throws a lit cocktail at you?


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 380403


So, by African, and leftist rules, calling someone  "that" word (that'll get me a message in my inbox if I type it), is justification for just about any violence, including shooting.  The left has no case. Someone called him, "Amish"!


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And who checked his Id at the rioters gate!? Lol


----------



## theHawk (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Yes there is.  Video of Antifa meth head throwing a Molotov cocktail at Kyle.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The video of the chase is AFTER the first shooting.  

I'm talking about what lead up to the first shooting.  There's no evidence that he used self-defense to shoot the first person or that he was being chased which lead to the first shooting.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



It's too bad we'll never know and he would have never won taht suit because he resisted a lawful order and justified everything they were doing.

They probably wouldn't have arrested him tho. For what?

He didn't do anything besides resist


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


I supposed the Molotov cocktail was just a joke.. lol WTF ARE YOU ON CRACK?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Interesting.  I hadn't seen that one.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Interesting.  I hadn't seen this one.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


They checked his ID , so it was a citizen’s arrest lol


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

theHawk said:


> The lefties sound like this bitch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She says she wants the left to go to "war?"

I'm willing to be she don't know many folks that own any AR's  . . . . or AK's for that matter. . .   

I have friend that own them. . . and I have friends that want them banned.  I know friends that would react just like her, and friends that would laugh at friends that would react like her.  

. . . . oh the irony.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > The lefties sound like this bitch:
> ...


 
Have you seen the violence rates?

You think Black America doesn't have guns? hahaha


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


"He got a gun, he got a gun" Did she even graduate 3rd grade?


----------



## westwall (Aug 26, 2020)

dblack said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...








Correct.  Not a damned thing.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


And now the teen murderer will spend the rest of his life in prison.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2020)

Ok here's my updated take on this.

1.  He wasn't legally allowed to have a gun.

2.  He probably shot the first guy in self-defense.  I'm not sure what happened leading up to the guy throwing the molotov cocktail if that's really what it was. 

3.  He definitely shot the other two in self-defense.

Still pretty grey to me.  Children shouldn't have guns, but he did defend himself.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

watching the protest live on periscope. So far, it's peaceful. A lot of protesters showed up tonight.


----------



## Orangecat (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> There's no evidence that the first shooting was self-defense.



Is there evidence it wasn't?


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 26, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


You sound like a lunatic. People like you talk a lot and get idiots like this kid in a lot of trouble with your rhetoric.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lol yea yea.. keep dreaming


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > The lefties sound like this bitch:
> ...


She doesn't like that people are starting to fight back. Makes me smile.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 This is why the cities are burning.


----------



## westwall (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...









He killed in defense of his life.  He will be exonerated if he even goes to trial.  The video is very clear.


----------



## skye (Aug 26, 2020)

"How dare  people organize to defend their town from a violent Communist revolution. "

You know what ....they have all the right in  the world to protect themselves.

Bless them.

 Patriots .....normal Americans ,have woken up. Good.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Why?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > excalibur said:
> ...


He killed communist


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



If that's all? Then i'm behind killing people too

Again not an example to riot over

What the fuck is wrong with you guys?

Or this one, where the guy was told to get his license then the guy shot him for doing what he was told.


Putting down people who resist lawful orders is just how the country works. You think white people get away with resisting arrest?

Here is a white guy dying in the same way floyd died


Pick better victims


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



 Yes, I showed where I got away with telling an officer no. He had no legal right to demand otherwise but if you prefer to see the country burn...........

 The protests are going to expand beyond sports also. When it starts affecting people with money bottom lines they are going to demand change also.

 Those with can not defeat those without. They have little to lose.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Ok here's my updated take on this.
> 
> 1.  He wasn't legally allowed to have a gun.
> 
> ...


There was no molotov cocktail. It was a bag of garbage. The victim can be seen shortly before, picking it up. Pay attention to the guy in the red shirt at the 0:56 mark...


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Telling him no means nothing. He was a fucking masseuse not a lawyer. Even if he was a lawyer the cops don't have to care.

That's something for the DA and your lawyers to sort out. A judge if it gets that far

If you resist when a cop grabs you, you've committed a crime. Rest doesn't matter. At all. THere is no legal carve out to resist a lawful order.

And just because a judge later finds the stop wasn't constitutional or have any legal backing doesn't make the order unlawful.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



 That thousands get huge pay days says it is. You don't get paid off for refusing a lawful order. Civil rights still mean at least something in this country.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > The lefties sound like this bitch:
> ...


RREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

westwall said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Nope. Wisconsin self defense laws don't cover folks in the commission of a crime.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 26, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


  Actually there is a video with the black recorders chasing him and screaming get him and his gun.


Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





excalibur said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > No, what you got to realize is that when the government becomes so corrupt that it allows terrorists and criminals at anti-fa and blm to terrorize the populace, that the populace has the moral right to defend themselves and property themselves.
> ...


The problem is that this is america--and he has every right to be where he wanted to be.  The true shame comes from people like you who have no clue that you don't have the right to tell an american where he can and can't be in this country---this is a FREE COUNTRY.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 26, 2020)

[


Turtlesoup said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Not free to shoot people other than self defense, And that is a high bar.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Ok here's my updated take on this.
> ...


That right there is called umm..well, it's armed robbery. Trying to rob somebody of their gun..
I don't think that's the right term, but it's a 1st degree felony. Something the cops make you priority 1 if you do.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 26, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Insufficient data.


I'll wait for the whole story, too.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Not if I am on the jury-------------


----------



## iceberg (Aug 26, 2020)

Coyote said:


> [
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Maybe he should have said no one listens to him and simply lit houses on fire in protest. 

You'd be OK with that.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



A lawyer will tell you it's all about the context

In this case, as another user pointed out. If they just come up and harass you a bit. There isn't much you can do beyond file a complaint if you want

You will get no redress from a court

That's all that should have happened. If he really wanted to milk it he could have just silently looked at them like he was deaf and mute and they definitely would have arrested him and he would ahve got paid. I'm like 95%+ sure.

But more than likely they woulda just asked for ID, he might have said yes or no. And if they were smart they would have just let him walk because he wasn't doing anything. And it wouldn't be worth the lawyer to even try to sue em

Instead he thought because they were racially profiling him that gave him a right to resist. Which will negate any payout he might have had coming


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


He had an active warrant. Active felony warrant.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


 different guy he's talking about

this guy was just a black nerdy lookin guy who had no criminal record. No one was shot

They didn't even take him to jail they put him in an ambulance because he was so mad.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Ok here's my updated take on this.
> ...


Wow.

You are a disingenuous piece of shit.

Burning trash?  Molotov cocktail?  WHO GIVES A SHIT AT THIS POINT!

As your own video clearly shows. . . from their own words. . . these are NOT peaceful protestors, but rioters and looters bent on destruction.  Good lord man, did you even listen to what they were saying?  Their intent was to loot and burn that gas station to the ground, they were deterred, so they switched targets to the police station. . .

THEY ARE NOT PROTESTING AT THIS POINT. . . BUT LOOKING FOR TARGETS TO DESTROY!

Your own video clearly shows this!


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



I think you'll find if it ever really happened and civil war started non whites would be sort of forced to choose the left lol

Just the nature of the demographics of our politics. 

Maybe in teh future males will be right women will be left. But for now.....Yea

She'll start the war brown men will be the ones who have to try to end it...One way or another


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



 The cops are going to learn to not harass people while doing nothing. Otherwise more things are going to get shut down and burned.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Well let me tell you, resisting arrest is not the way to make that change lol

just for your own good, do not do it. Even if you know 100% they're being racist. That doesn't give you a right to resist. Only sue


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 26, 2020)

“Otherwise unarmed” now joins “mostly peaceful protest” in the Democrat media playbook of bullshit dishonesty


----------



## iceberg (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


How can cops harass people while doing nothing?

That's literally 2 different events.


----------



## skye (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




You call looting. robbing and hurting people .....doing nothing??????????????

You are a sick person!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What?!


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


There was nothing burning, ya moron.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 26, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


It will depend on the laws of the state.  There is no federal law against it.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



 They took him in an ambulance because the officers choked him out.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



white people will start killing random colored people because of the obvious demographics

It would be rational to assume I as a large brown man am a threat in a civil war broken down on party lines

In which case i'll be drafted into the side that doesn't view me as a threat.

Non value judgement. Just reality

Most black men aren't all that left. But that doesn't mean they aren't hitched to the left


----------



## westwall (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...








Yeah, your history of understanding the law is pretty poor.  Nick Sandmann and his 80 million from cnn are proof of that.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What's that thing on fire flying through the air, then?


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



You don't sedate some one because they've been choked out....

You do it when they're having an anxiety attack tho


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

skye said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



 Read the full discussion. Dont be lazy and come in late and think you know what is being discussed.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



 And yet they did.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 26, 2020)

initforme said:


> He doesn't belong out policing anything.  Doesn't he know enough to avoid trouble?  If I were his father he'd have not been within 20 miles of the riot.  If he did I'd take his guns and car keys away for years.  He's no hero.


Teenagers always go looking for adventure,  and often find trouble. 


Nothing new about that.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



No they didn't

They did it because he was having a mental breakdown over the racism he was experiencing. 

Really obvious


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I saw in the previously posted video a burning Molotov cocktail. . .  so. . . if he did NOT light that bag on fire?  Your video has nothing to do with that other video. . . SORRY!

IDIOT propagandist.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Most black men aren't all that left. But that doesn't mean they aren't hitched to the left


94%, unless Trump won a good percentage over.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Most black men aren't all that left. But that doesn't mean they aren't hitched to the left
> ...



Voting democrat doesn't make you left

Most black men are against gay marriage

And certainly aren't economic commies

They are socially the most conservative major ethnic group


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

freyasman said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


The law in Wisconsin is it's a crime to be in possession of a firearm if you're under 18.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Most black men aren't all that left. But that doesn't mean they aren't hitched to the left
> ...


See. . . that's the thing about this video by this emotional woman;









						muffugaz
					

Watch "muffugaz" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




I know that black men own guns. . . but this whole paradigm. . . if the shooting starts?  I don't think the inner city black men WANT to burn down civilization like ANTIFA does, I honestly don't.

I don't think this chick gets it.

The only reason folks got killed is because folks were STOPPING mobs from burning down the city.  Do I really think Black Men want to support the radical lefts plans to destroy the city?

NO I DO NOT.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Voting democrat doesn't make you left


Of course it does. It's not even debatable.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



Agreed.  


When the shooting starts, I just can't see them dying for a Marxist Agenda.

Burning down their own communities?

It just doesn't make sense. . . .


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

westwall said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Oh? What did I get wrong?


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


"Fuck America"


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


No. It doesnt. Yet they do.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



It's a misdemeanor tho....How does that change anything?


----------



## Juicin (Aug 26, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Voting democrat doesn't make you left
> ...



Tell that to the most socially conservative group of males in America

Black dudes

They disagree


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Voting democrat doesn't make you left
> ...




But see, that is the thing.

ON TEE VEE. .  the Democrats are in total denial that rioting, burning, looting and destruction is even happening.

They have agent provocateurs in there doing it all. . . but it is PURPOSELY NOT BEING REPORTED. . . 

. . . as that would be a boon to the GOP.

They are playing both sides, trying to please the ANTIFA and radicals, yet also trying to please the moderate to liberal side. . .


----------



## freyasman (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


That's one psycho bitch.....


Oh well,  fuck her.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


There's nothing on fire. The guy threw a plastic bag which was caught by the bright lights coming from the structure behind it. In another angle, the bag is visibly laying harmlessly on the ground as the guy who threw it is being murdered.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


It is one thing to say. . . "Fuck America. . " it is quite another to burn down your own community. . .


----------



## freyasman (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The guy who was aggressively chasing down the teenager? With apparently violent intent?


You mean that guy?


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Show that picture of that bag on the ground from another angle please. . .


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Agreed.  Until I see that other angle?  I am going to have to go with Molotov cocktail.  Why would anyone chase a guy with a gun with a plastic bag?

That explanation doesn't make a lot of sense. . .  does it to you?


----------



## freyasman (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Even if there was no molotov,  there was still a teenager being chased by a man who certainly seemed to have violent intent.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 26, 2020)

Much of the blame should be laid at the foot of the white moderate, like Biden, who is more devoted to 'order' than to justice, who prefers a negative peace which is the absence of tension to a positive peace which is the presence of justice

we know what law and order is a dog whistle for

Biden passed the Biden crime bill, he locked up blacks folks just like Kamala did, THEY WERE RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF IT!


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


The video I posted shows he's holding a plastic bag. How the fuck do you think a plastic bag on fire can be thrown, ya dumbshit? Thst's why molotov cocktails are in bottles, not plastic bags..  

Here's the bag being thrown, not on fire...






... and here's the bag on the ground, not burned up...


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


That makes it a crime. Self defense doesn't apply to people in the commission of a crime in Wisconsin.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Is that true for misdemeanors,  or just felonies though?


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Yup.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I've only seen one angle. It's from the video where the teen murderer is seen shooting the victim in the head.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


A misdemeanor is a crime. The law specifies, "crime."


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 26, 2020)

You have got to be kidding me










CNN on the Hindenburg disaster:

"Fiery but mostly enjoyable flight"


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How can anyone throw a plastic bag on fire? Plus, I showed a still shot of the bag being thrown and it's clearly not on fire.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 26, 2020)

odanny said:


> What is a 73 yr old man doing out at 2 AM?


None of your business.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2020)

Faun said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


source?


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



....So you think you don't have a right to self defense if you have some cocaine in your pocket? 

Or are committing tax fraud? 

What?


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



This has to mean property and other crime directed at a person

It can't be so broad as they make it out to be


----------



## freyasman (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yeah..... kid can probably still make a decent case for self defense if he gets a good lawyer. 
And I don't think he'll have any trouble paying for one,  I bet there are GoFundMe accounts being set up right now.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


They're stills from the videos, ya moron. It's all over YouTube and twitter.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



I think the bigger issue will not having his butthole gape open more than his lawyer retainer

kid dun fucked up


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


That's what the law states.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Link?

And btw,  rioting and looting is a crime but in a lot of jurisdictions that doesn't get prosecuted either. 

So you might want to slow your roll.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



That's not how it's interpreted


----------



## freyasman (Aug 27, 2020)

Juicin said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He's a youngster and a cop groupie; the cagekickers at the jailhouse will keep him safe.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


*939.48 Self-defense*

(b) The presumption described in par. (ar) *does not apply* if any of the following applies:

1.1. The actor was engaged in a criminal activity


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



hahah true, but over the long term they won't help him if he's not bailed out

some one is gonna find him


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yea again not how legal interpretations work

Which is why lawyers are always talking about context

You don't give up your right to self defense while jaywalking or speeding bud

Pure stupidity


----------



## freyasman (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


IANAL, but don't be surprised if that isn't applied. 

It will depend upon the DA.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 27, 2020)

Juicin said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


He'll make bail and he will get a good lawyer most likely. 

Lots of sympathetic people out there.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


LOL

For the rest of his life?


----------



## freyasman (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


You sure do seem gleeful at the thought of this kid being thrown to the wolves. 

What does that say about you?




I remember how I felt when people thought the abuse I suffered as a kid was funny..... you should be careful to never get near me. I'll share some of it with you if you do.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


LOL

You _think_ a jaywalker in Wisconsin has the legal right to kill an oncoming driver??


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Of course I do.  He murdered 2 people. It's too bad Wisconsin doesn't have the death penalty.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He killed 2 people.  That's not the same thing.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




No what is going to happen is that the cops are going to stop policing so Americans will start taking the law into their own hands.   The cops going after criminals, which the black cultural just seems to love, is not harassment but law enforcement.     It is meant to keep people safe especially other black people.  Without it, people will be forced to start killing criminals themselves so more dead black criminals but also more dead innocent black people as criminals typically attack their own race more often. 


It's really stupid to claim cops are harassing blacks when the  truth is without cops investigating crime and profiling-----more blacks will be murdered by other blacks.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He didn't murder-----and btw Wisconsin has Castle doctrine laws---------he was defending himself and other people because lets face it, blm is a terrorist organization with a now a long history of attacking other people.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



If the guy is actively trying to run him over? Yes lol

Otherwise it's not self defense


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Castle doctrine only applies to your home and other property

Castle doctrine has nothing to do with a family owned business much less a random car dealership

Unless you're in the business directly, "occupying" it


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Nope, he murdered them.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Also applies to ones' vehicle----------and i am not sure about Wisconsin but in Texas used to the castile doctrine applied to defending your neighbors and others as well.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You dumbfuck, castle doctrine means you have the right to use lethal force if someone is illegally trying to enter your property.  The teen murderer wasn't even in the same state as his residence.






						Wisconsin Legislature: 939.48(1m)
					






					docs.legis.wisconsin.gov
				




The person against whom the force was used was in the process of unlawfully and forcibly entering the actor's dwelling, motor vehicle, or place of business, the actor was present in the dwelling, motor vehicle, or place of business, and the actor knew or reasonably believed that an unlawful and forcible entry was occurring.​
You're truly a fucking nut.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It didn't look that way to me and I know more about this than you ever will.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


So you say.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I do.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Oh brother ...you are slow to the draw aren't you.   BLM has been pulling people out of their cars (you know that whole motor vehicle thing) to rob them.   My probability assumption is that likely this is what started this chase .........ergo castle doctrine.     I am sorry I will try to spell it out better for the slow kids in the class room next time.     I forget that the american hating foreigners and libs don't think things through.  They just insult over small details----Castile or self defense or being a good samaritarian--the kid is justified and there are plenty of people who will vote to acquit.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 27, 2020)

Melenia is Midler's complete opposite.   Melinia is a poised, elegant, classic beauty. Fluent in multiple languages, former model and self made businesswoman.   Meanwhile Midler is a street type, loud with a burlesque style dating back to vaudeville.  Busty, overweight, blustery, etc.  Doing the bidding of her Hollywood managers.  Basically a Hollywood whore.  Which is the persona she is most comfortable with.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



In illinois that wouldn't fly

Wisconsin i doubt it but maybe

They vary a lot state by state


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Melenia is Midler's complete opposite.   Melinia is a poised, elegant, classic beauty. Fluent in multiple languages, former model and self made businesswoman.   Meanwhile Midler is a street type, loud with a burlesque style dating back to vaudeville.  Busty, overweight, blustery, etc.  Doing the bidding of her Hollywood managers.  Basically a Hollywood whore.  Which is the persona she is most comfortable with.



ok simmer down she's half plastic now and she's no jane fonda

at least he learned to choose better the third time


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It’s a mild Misdemeanor in Wisconsin law.. whoop die do lol


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 27, 2020)

Juicin said:


> ok simmer down she's half plastic now and she's no jane fonda
> 
> at least he learned to choose better the third time


Jane Fonda!!   That old hag?   You gotta be kidding




Wanna bet that choker is hiding a goiter?  LOL




Come on, admit it, Melania is a goddes!!  LOL


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > ok simmer down she's half plastic now and she's no jane fonda
> ...



melania is 32 years younger...who is the old hag? lol

courtesy of fox news



			https://a57.foxnews.com/static.foxnews.com/foxnews.com/content/uploads/2020/08/1862/1048/Melania-CardiB_AP-getty.jpg?ve=1&tl=1


----------



## Drop Dead Fred (Aug 27, 2020)

The narrator of this video makes a strong case that the shootings were done in self defense, but he also admits that he might be mistaken.


----------



## Drop Dead Fred (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Here’s a graphic video of this first democrat getting what he deserves.
> he died like a pig




If that guy was breaking into a car, it wasn't to steal it. It was to set it on fire. They're been going around and burning down multiple car dealerships. 


They also burned down this guy's furniture store. In my opinion, the property of a small business owner who needs that business to earn a living, is more important than the life of people who try to burn that business down:


----------



## Drop Dead Fred (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> What’s in this guys hand?




I've read quite a few articles about this incident in the mainstream media, and none of them mention that the guy who got shot in the arm was holding a gun.

It's only because of regular people posting videos at YouTube and Twitter that we know that he was holding the gun.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 27, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...



I have heard-from several places-that he worked in Kenosha.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 27, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> "If"?  How about dealing with the FACTS


Joey is armored against facts like an M60 tank is armored against pistol fire.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 27, 2020)

Correll said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > I don't expect anyone to defend me.  I can defend myself.  I just don't seek out trouble.  Too smart for that.
> ...


That's one reason my uncle's father carries a Peacemaker...he says he's too old to fight. (He's 86.)


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> 
> 
> A 17-year-old suspect has been arrested in connection to at least one of the two shooting deaths amid the unrest Tuesday night in Kenosha, Wis., Illinois police confirmed on Wednesday.
> ...


What was the "child" doing with a gun?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 27, 2020)

Drop Dead Fred said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Here’s a graphic video of this first democrat getting what he deserves.
> ...



More than likelyjust set in on fire  but 
Actually thier is multiple instances of peacful protesters stealing cars and using them as battering rams 

Thiers one from NYC where they just drove one right through the giant glass windows of the dealership


----------



## Drop Dead Fred (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 380327View attachment 380328Self defense




This article from the mainstream media tries to portray the skateboard guy as an innocent victim who got killed while trying to stop a murderer.

That may be what really happened.

But it's also possible that skateboard guy was an arsonist who had burned down other businesses, and was trying to murder the 17-year-old.

We don't have enough facts to know either way.

But this article is totally biased in favor of skateboard guy:









						Kenosha protester allegedly killed by Kyle Rittenhouse remembered as a ‘peaceful person’
					

“He is a peaceful person. He didn’t go out looking to beat people up. He’s more of a defender,” his friend said.




					nypost.com
				




Kenosha protester allegedly killed by Kyle Rittenhouse remembered as a ‘peaceful person’            






August 26, 2020 

One of the Kenosha protesters killed by a gun-toting vigilante was identified Wednesday as a talented skateboarder who died while trying to disarm the gunman.

Anthony Huber, 26, of Silver Lake, Wis., has been identified as one of two people allegedly killed by teen militia member Kyle Rittenhouse during violent protests in Kenosha Tuesday night, a local CBS affiliate reported.

“He is a peaceful person,” Huber’s friend told the station. “He didn’t go out looking to beat people up. He’s more of a defender. And he put his life on the line for others. That’s what he did.”

Huber’s partner, Hannah Gittings, told the outlet Huber was a skilled skater who was performing at a semi-professional level in his late teens. Gittings said a memorial skate ride is being organized at a Kenosha skate park to honor his memory.


----------



## Drop Dead Fred (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> He shot two people by recklessly shooting into a crowd.




He did not "shoot into a crowd." He carefully analyzed the situation, and only shot individuals whom he perceived to be a threat.

He had actually aimed his gun at at least one other person, but decided not to shoot when that person backed off.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...


Defending himself against the terrorists in BLM....


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

Drop Dead Fred said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 380327View attachment 380328Self defense
> ...


No one going to the riots is a peaceful person---------26 year old druggy ---no job mentioned but he did like to skateboard? Really..........


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 27, 2020)

Drop Dead Fred said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 380327View attachment 380328Self defense
> ...




What we do have is the peacful skateboarders police record 





Antifa and blm has a large transsexual and child molester following / membership

Its insane 




Its ok to kill subhuman violent animals


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Aug 27, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> I refuse to comment on yet another viral video with someone shooting someone. The only thing I will say is you have to be a special kind of stupid to chase and attack a guy with an AR-15 when you are unarmed.



One of them had a pistol, now he has a one arm.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

Drop Dead Fred said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 380327View attachment 380328Self defense
> ...




Oh and put the rest of the article...the Gittings idiot put a GOFUNDME......trying to profit off Huber's death.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 27, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


LOL, your commented reminded me of when I first saw this picture, well over a decade ago (oh and in answer to your question no and no)


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 27, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You all have the strangest concept of self-defense.  You're not defending yourself if you grab a gun, drive 20 miles to the melee in order to insert yourself into a volatile situation where you then use your weapon that you're not old enough to have to defend private property that's not even your own.

From my perspective that makes him the terrorist.  It's questionable whether he could legally be in possession of the weapon he was carrying since he's not yet 18 and if he was indeed committing a crime by having it then everything that happened afterwards happened while he was in the commission of a crime.


----------



## citygator (Aug 27, 2020)

BlueGin said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Violent right mass murderer member. Welcome to the world of Donald Trump and his religious nut followers.
> ...


You don’t even know what a Marxist is.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

*Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At 
Least Two BLM Rioters in Self Defense, One 
Rioter Was Carrying a Gun and Is a Convicted Felon*




*CONTENDER FOR 'DARWIN AWARDS' *

Attacker with a skateboard versus someone carrying an AR-15? 
- Never bring a skateboard to a gun fight!






'It may be the last thing the skateboard carrier ever did.  It appears this man was shot right after attacking the young Rittenhouse with a skateboard.  After that he fell to the ground and didn’t move.'

No sympathy here for the violent attackers / terrorists who chose the wrong victim to attack, one carrying an AR-15.









						Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At Least Two BLM Rioters in Self Defense, One Rioter Was Carrying a Gun and Is a Convicted Felon
					

On Tuesday night two people were killed in the continued violence in Kenosha, Wisconsin.  It appears they were killed by the same shooter, a 17-year-old by the name of Kyle Rittenhouse.  Another individual shot by Rittenhouse appears to have been carrying a handgun. A new video slowed down shows...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Aug 27, 2020)

The Great Patriot, Defender of Kenosha and Guardian of Republic, Kyle Rittenhouse, will be acquitted by a Jury of his Peers, the townsfolk of Kenosha who have suffered immense harm by the hands of Rioters, Rapists, Arsonists, Looters and Thugs.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 27, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> How many times do we have to play this game? Let's get ALL the facts. All I saw was a man being chased by a violent mob down the street and knocked down. Then he started shooting to defend himself. Did you see something additional to that or get any pertinent facts?



He illegally brought a gun across state lines.
He was a minor who had no business having a gun.
He fired that gun into a crowd randomly, without taking time to aim. 

This punk is SOOOOO going to jail.


----------



## kyzr (Aug 27, 2020)

That's what happens when mayors and governors don't stop the riots, people defend their property....using....
Self-Defense and the *Castle Doctrine*
*Wisconsin law* allows deadly force in self-defense in the limited circumstances where the person defending themselves “reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm” to their person. 




__





						Wisconsin Court Clarifies New Self-Defense Rule
					

A Wisconsin court's recent ruling could affect defendants who claim self-defense when facing criminal charges. Call a Milwaukee defense lawyer to learn more.




					www.grgblaw.com


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 27, 2020)

kyzr said:


> That's what happens when mayors and governors don't stop the riots, people defend their property....using....
> Self-Defense and the *Castle Doctrine
> Wisconsin law* allows deadly force in self-defense in the limited circumstances where the person defending themselves “reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm” to their person.
> 
> ...


does that apply to riot tourists?


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


wow sounds like you dont know your ass from a hole in the ground...just saying


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > How many times do we have to play this game? Let's get ALL the facts. All I saw was a man being chased by a violent mob down the street and knocked down. Then he started shooting to defend himself. Did you see something additional to that or get any pertinent facts?
> ...


you are very warpped...just saying


----------



## Norman (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> *Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At
> Least Two BLM Rioters in Self Defense, One
> Rioter Was Carrying a Gun and Is a Convicted Felon*
> 
> ...



Award them with medal of honors.

If the far leftists have their way, president Trump needs to pardon the heroes immediately.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> *Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At
> Least Two BLM Rioters in Self Defense, One
> Rioter Was Carrying a Gun and Is a Convicted Felon*
> 
> ...


He is only charged with a crime because he used a gun.  In the mind of communist democrat gun-grabbers, ANY use of a firearm is illegitimate and criminal.

This is why we need to violently and completely rid the world of their filth.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 27, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> What we do have is the peacful skateboarders police record



Um, the Offenses you circled were committed by other people before he was born...There are six people's names list there, the earliest one is in 1994.  Huber was 24, which means he was born in 1996.  





Let's see what else you have. 



Deplorable Yankee said:


> Antifa and blm has a large transsexual and child molester following / membership
> 
> Its insane



Okay, the offense by Rosenbaum is from 2002.  Which means that when he was 18, he probably had sex with a slightly younger girlfriend.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 27, 2020)

But the State's Attorney's office in Lake County, Illinois, said Kyle Rittenhouse was in bond court this morning regarding being a fugitive from justice in Wisconsin, and is being held on no bond.  The warrant out of Kenosha County, Wisconsin, charges the teen with first-degree intentional homicide, according to the Antioch Police.








						Teen accused of fatal shooting during Kenosha protests arrested in Illinois
					

A teen accused in a fatal shooting during protests in Kenosha, Wisconsin last night is in custody in Illinois.




					www.cbsnews.com
				




here is a chance for you badass rightist to break him out of jail.


----------



## kyzr (Aug 27, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > That's what happens when mayors and governors don't stop the riots, people defend their property....using....
> ...


He was defending a car dealership.  
There is a video of the owner thanking him for volunteering to defend the car dealership from rioters.
His mistake was going alone, he should have had backup.
He was a defender, not a rioter.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Aug 27, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> But the State's Attorney's office in Lake County, Illinois, said Kyle Rittenhouse was in bond court this morning regarding being a fugitive from justice in Wisconsin, and is being held on no bond.  The warrant out of Kenosha County, Wisconsin, charges the teen with first-degree intentional homicide, according to the Antioch Police.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They Jury will free him.

The Great Patriot, Defender of Kenosha and Guardian of Republic, Kyle Rittenhouse, will be acquitted by a Jury of his Peers, the townsfolk of Kenosha who have suffered immense harm by the hands of Rioters, Rapists, Arsonists, Looters and Thugs.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> *Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At
> Least Two BLM Rioters in Self Defense, One
> Rioter Was Carrying a Gun and Is a Convicted Felon*
> 
> ...


I guess it doesn't matter to you that a 17 year old who is carrying a long gun in public is in violation of WI gun laws


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > *Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At
> ...



The Great Patriot, Defender of Kenosha and Guardian of Republic, Kyle Rittenhouse, will be acquitted by a Jury of his Peers, the townsfolk of Kenosha who have suffered immense harm by the hands of Rioters, Rapists, Arsonists, Looters and Thugs.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

kyzr said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...



He was breaking WI gun laws.









						Gun laws in Wisconsin - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




*Open carry is legal anywhere concealed carry is legal. It is legal for all adults who are 18 years of age or older unless they are prohibited from possession of firearms. A license is not required unless in a taxpayer-owned building or within 1000 feet of school property and not on private property.[8] *

This kid was only 17


----------



## kyzr (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > *Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At
> ...


What WI gun laws?  Link please.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



So you don't care that he was actually a criminal who was breaking WI gun laws?


----------



## Invisibleflash (Aug 27, 2020)

Not in dem run city OP. He is a murderer.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

kyzr said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Open carry is legal anywhere concealed carry is legal. It is legal for all adults who are 18 years of age or older unless they are prohibited from possession of firearms. A license is not required unless in a taxpayer-owned building or within 1000 feet of school property and not on private property.[8]


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 27, 2020)

kyzr said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


he was a tourist. should have stayed at home, as so many of the idiots on the streets.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



A person is only a criminal after conviction by a Jury of his Peers.

No jury of his Peers will convict him.

Read the history and deep tradition of Jury nullification stemming from the Vikings.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



But you call looters criminal;s even though they have not been convicted.

This 17 year old was breaking the law.  Period.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


I see it as someone who was trained with a rifile since he was a baby, going to protect business and elderly from getting attacked from the democrat  mob. And did a great job, the new shot heard round the world.


----------



## kyzr (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


From your link, he was defending a property from rioters with the consent of the Owner.  The age limit doesn't apply on private property.
*Castle Doctrine*
On December 7, 2011, Governor Scott Walker signed a bill passing  a Castle Doctrine for Wisconsin. The bill provides criminal immunity (WI statute 939.48(1m)[13]) and protection from civil suits (WI statute 895.62 [14]) for homeowners or business owners who use a gun in self-defense while on their property, with the presumption that any action is justified. The law is a "stand your ground" law, which does not contain a duty to retreat. This applies at the user's private vehicle, business, and at their home. Protection extends to improvements only (driveway, sidewalk, patio, fence, garage, house...), not bare ground.  Also, the criminal must have forcibly entered, or be in the process of attempting to forcibly enter, and the defender must be present in the home, car, or business. The Washington County DA ruled that opening a door counts as forcible entry.[15]


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > *Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At
> ...



What laws were being enforced in the area at the time?

The police decided to take a powder.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



So was pretty much everyone else there. The rioters made the mistake of attacking an armed man. 

No jury is going to convict him.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

kyzr said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


The second he openly carried that rifle in public he was breaking the law.

The business was not his property so the castle doctrine is not applicable.  The owner of the business did not hire him to be armed security and could not have legally done so in the first place.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

If Law Distortion officers and Soros DA's attempt to screw this boy, other patriots need to step up and enforce the constitution - with all prejudice.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



irrelevant.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> If Law Distortion officers and Soros DA's attempt to screw this boy, other patriots need to step up and enforce the constitution - with all prejudice.


So you don't care that he was breaking WI gun laws either?


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> I guess it doesn't matter to you that a 17 year old who is carrying a long gun in public is in violation of WI gun laws.



Of course it does - I did not say it did not. I just pointed out that the individuals who attacked someone carrying an AR-15, especially the moron who attacked him with a SKATEBOARD, had a death wish. 

'Darwin Award' contestants...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> So was pretty much everyone else there. The rioters made the mistake of attacking an armed man.
> 
> No jury is going to convict him.



Never underestimate the stupidity of people. The Soros DA will pack an all black, all BLM jury.  He should never be charged, armed men chased him brandishing firearms.


Kyle Rittenhouse - TRUE AMERICAN PATRIOT


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



The idea of the State handling the punishment for criminal activity instead of the people dealing with it themselves requires the State to actively try to prevent and prosecute criminal behavior.

When the police decide not to do so, the people still retain the right to defend themselves, and their property, and to enlist the help of others to do so.

Government in these cases has decided to not deal with the situations, thus the people are allowed to do so.

This isn't about law, it's about natural rights.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> But you call looters criminal;s even though they have not been convicted.
> 
> This 17 year old was breaking the law.  Period.



An individual on video entering a store through a broken window and carrying out a new TV is a 'Looter'. If you have to wait for a jury to convict for you to make up your own mind about that you're probably a snowflake. 

A 17yo carrying an AR-15 may be breaking the law, but attacking him with a skateboard is still the dumbest, and probably LAST, thing you will ever do in your life. It was for THIS guy.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > So was pretty much everyone else there. The rioters made the mistake of attacking an armed man.
> ...


He was a criminal in violation of WI gun laws.

If you think otherwise you are a hypocrite


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



He had no "natural right to break the law.

If he had been a law abiding minor he would not have been on the streets with a gun and would not have needed to defend himself


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > If Law Distortion officers and Soros DA's attempt to screw this boy, other patriots need to step up and enforce the constitution - with all prejudice.
> ...



Since no other laws were being enforced at the time, procedural bullshit like "you can't carry gun X" doesn't warrant respect.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Procedural bullshit. 

People have a right to defend property from lawlessness. Chickenshit gun grabber laws don't stop that.

It's amazing how you ignore the rioters and focus on this guy because he had the audacity to defend himself and someone's property.

Maybe the rioters should visit your property.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



LOL, so everyone is supposed to follow all laws, no matter how unjust?

Even procedural bullshit?

Go to the barricades with your rioting buddies, you tone deaf fucking hack.

FOAD


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > But you call looters criminal;s even though they have not been convicted.
> ...


The fact is it was this kid's flagrant violation of the law that put him in jeopardy.

If he obeyed the law, as you think everyone should, then he would not have been in the middle of a riot with a firearm and would not have had to defend himself.

It's no different than a 17 year old driving drunk.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


The DEAD guy who attacked him with a skateboard was guilty of assault, though he will never be indicted / charged now. The terrorists destroying the car dealership violated the law and instigated the entire thing. 

If you decide to destroy someone's business and end up getting shot while doing it, don't bitch afterwards about how YOUR rights were violated and laws were broken.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it doesn't matter to you that a 17 year old who is carrying a long gun in public is in violation of WI gun laws.
> ...



The Klan has been assured that local Law Distortion will protect them as they rape, loot, murder, and burn.  The Klansman with the skateboard felt safe attacking the boy because the police and prosecution are basically PART of BLM. Up until this point, there has never been a price for the Klan assaulting people.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


It was not his property.

He was acting illegally as armed security.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


It was not his business.  

This kid was breaking the law.  The same laws you criticize others for breaking.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> The fact is it was this kid's flagrant violation of the law that put him in jeopardy.



Actually, the decision made by looters and domestic terrorists to show up and attempt to destroy someone's business forced the owner and others to have to defend their property. The looters / terrorists created the situation, not the one defending public / private property from them. 

Attempting to blame those defending their property from domestic terrorists is like blaming a cop for having to shoot some SOB who was coming at him with a machete.


----------



## initforme (Aug 27, 2020)

Let the investigation begin and well then whether guilty or innocent that's ok.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> The fact is it was this kid's flagrant violation of the law that put him in jeopardy.
> 
> If he obeyed the law, as you think everyone should, then he would not have been in the middle of a riot with a firearm and would not have had to defend himself.
> 
> It's no different than a 17 year old driving drunk.



The right to defend ourselves and our community is not just enshrined in our Constitution, it is God given.  Wisconsin is an open carry state, the patriot Kyle Rittenhouse has EVERY RIGHT to bear arms - as enshrined in our Constitution. Law Distortion REFUSES to protect property or lives, they stand by as the Klan burns another city, afraid that NBC will call them names. 

This boy is more of a MAN that anyone on the Kenosha police department or ANY branch of law distortion in the area.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> 
> 
> A 17-year-old suspect has been arrested in connection to at least one of the two shooting deaths amid the unrest Tuesday night in Kenosha, Wis., Illinois police confirmed on Wednesday.
> ...



Kyle Rittenhouse should get a MEDAL for killing the Antifa Commie scum, ESPECIALLY considering the first one he killed was a CONVICTED CHILD RAPIST, Joseph D. Rosenbaum, registered sex offender for a sex crime involving a minor:


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> It was not his property.



So what?  He was defending someone else's property. Again, bitches intent on destroying someone else's property and end up getting shot in the process have no right to bitch and whine. It was their choice  -they put themselves in that position. Had they not been there intent on destroying someone else's property they would be alive. BAD choice. 

People have been pushed too far by left wing violent thugs, rioters, looters, murderers, and foreign-funded domestic terrorists. The police have been FORCED back, so Americans have answered the challenge put to them by these terrorists / criminals...and now the criminals / terrorists are crying because THEY are paying a price, not their intended victims. 

Sucks to be them.  The Justice System will deal with the young man - Americans are putting an end to the terrorism and BS. 

Don't want none, don't come for none. 
- They came, they attempted to commit terrorism, they got shot.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



More procedural bullshit. Again, when the police are not enforcing the law, people can defend themselves and property.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is it was this kid's flagrant violation of the law that put him in jeopardy.
> ...


Democrat leaders in these cities have failed to do their #1 job: Provide for the safety and security of their citizens. Instead theyhave betrayed the Police, citizens, and business owners. THIS, the blood, is on THEIR hands.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Not the same laws. 

By carrying open he was breaking a procedural law, one who's breaking results in zero harm to anyone or society. 

Destroying people's property and assaulting people are not procedural issues. 

That you try to equate the two shows your utter dishonesty.

And again, as always, go fuck yourself.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



Open carry is a right - period - and a right actually honored in Wisconsin. Kyle Rittenhouser has EVERY RIGHT to carry a rifle openly.  Concealed carry is by permit only. Two of the three Klansmen who were shot had handguns drawn from conceal. Did the Klansmen have CCW permits?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse should get a MEDAL for killing the Antifa Commie scum, ESPECIALLY considering the first one he killed was a CONVICTED CHILD RAPIST, Joseph D. Rosenbaum, registered sex offender for a sex crime involving a minor:



You mean when he was 18, he had sex with an underaged girlfriend... that's barely a crime.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Democrat leaders in these cities have failed to do their #1 job: Provide for the safety and security of their citizens. Instead theyhave betrayed the Police, citizens, and business owners. THIS, the blood, is on THEIR hands.



In the era of "defund the police," law distortion decides to be idle observers to riots, and then attack patriots - the ones they expect to stand up for them.

Fuck that - fuck the police, they are no friend to law and justice.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



Which procedural law? Open carry is allowed in Wisconsin. A free man has the right to carry a rifle openly in Wisconsin.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is it was this kid's flagrant violation of the law that put him in jeopardy.
> ...



It doesn't matter.

This kid was breaking the law the second he carried a gun in public.  And the property was not his.

What he was doing was illegally playing soldier

He was not defending his family's property so the castle doctrine does not apply.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Kyle Rittenhouse should get a MEDAL for killing the Antifa Commie scum, ESPECIALLY considering the first one he killed was a CONVICTED CHILD RAPIST, Joseph D. Rosenbaum, registered sex offender for a sex crime involving a minor:
> ...



Where do you get that info? If so how much underage? It's great how you Leftists defend these disgusting POS.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



False, Wisconsin is an open carry state.

He broke no laws.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



You conveniently omit the part of WI gun laws that state it is for those 18 and older to open carry.

This kid was breaking the law


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


for people 18 and over.  This wannabe militia man was 17

Read the law


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...







__





						Milwaukee County Lawyers | Criminal Defense DUI Attorney | Personal Injury
					

Milwaukee County lawyers for criminal defense, DUI, domestic violence, and personal injury. Call 262-303-4916 for a free consultation.




					www.bucherlawgroup.com
				




*You must also be at least 18 years old to openly carry a gun in Wisconsin. *


----------



## Godboy (Aug 27, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > That's what happens when mayors and governors don't stop the riots, people defend their property....using....
> ...


It applies to anyone in that state. Do you not know how laws work?


----------



## Godboy (Aug 27, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> But the State's Attorney's office in Lake County, Illinois, said Kyle Rittenhouse was in bond court this morning regarding being a fugitive from justice in Wisconsin, and is being held on no bond.  The warrant out of Kenosha County, Wisconsin, charges the teen with first-degree intentional homicide, according to the Antioch Police.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We arent the party of crime. That would be democrats, obviously.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 27, 2020)

Godboy said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


so anyone can go to a protest with a gun, then feel threatened and shoot people? cool


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > But the State's Attorney's office in Lake County, Illinois, said Kyle Rittenhouse was in bond court this morning regarding being a fugitive from justice in Wisconsin, and is being held on no bond.  The warrant out of Kenosha County, Wisconsin, charges the teen with first-degree intentional homicide, according to the Antioch Police.
> ...


The kid with the rifle was breaking the law so you should not be defending him


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 27, 2020)

this kid would make a good bodyguard...just sayin'!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> You conveniently omit the part of WI gun laws that state it is for those 18 and older to open carry.
> 
> This kid was breaking the law



Well, SOMEONE needed to be a man, since law distortion officers in Kenosha have none. Two of the thee Klansmen who attacked Rittenhouser had illegally concealed handguns. Guns have been brandished openly by rioters including threats to reporters





The law distortion pussies have done NOTHING but stand by and watch. 

Law distortion STARTED this by shooting first and asking questions never - AGAIN.  They shoot a scumbag - yes, he was a scumbag - 7 times in the back (cuz it's no fun if you don't empty your mag) and then stand idle as the Klan uses THEIR ACT as an excuse to burn down yet another city. 

So, the police protect NO ONE - they kill people and spark insurgency - but they do NOTHING to protect lives and property.

Fuck the police, they are less than useless.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


That’s not what procedural law is.

Illegally carrying a firearm is what is known as criminal law.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> That's what you wish. That is not the law.


then post the law.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> It doesn't matter.



WTF?  Bwuhahahahaha......

A domestic terrorist supporter telling me that the fact that domestic terrorists made the choice to show up and destroy some person's car dealership, forcing him and others to defend that business, DOES NOT MATTER in regards to some of those domestic terrorists being shot / killed by the defenders is the dumbest and most humorous thing I have heard all week. 

If the terrorists had not shown up the dealership would not have been attacked, defenders would not have been attacked, and terrorists / attackers would not have been shot. 

Thank you for giving me a reason NOT to talk to you any more, snowflake.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Kyle Rittenhouse should get a MEDAL for killing the Antifa Commie scum, ESPECIALLY considering the first one he killed was a CONVICTED CHILD RAPIST, Joseph D. Rosenbaum, registered sex offender for a sex crime involving a minor:
> ...



Joseph D. Rosenbaum served 12.5 YEARS in prison for CHILD RAPE:












^^^^ ROFLAO look at the HEIGHT of this filthy Commie Child RAPING SCUM 63 inches that's 5'2" ROFLAO. Fucking FREAK.









						BREAKING: ANTIFA rioter headshot and killed at Kenosha was a convicted child rapist. Served 12.5 years in AZ penal system.
					

KENOSHA, WISCONSIN.  Joseph "Go ahead, shoot me nigga... Oh God my head is leakin!" Rosenbaum, the peaceful anti-fascist protestor who was in the process of physically assaulting a couple of employees trying to defend their store when he was shot in the head and killed by Kyle Rittenhouse, was a...




					www.snipershide.com


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > What we do have is the peacful skateboarders police record
> ...


is it an offense?  yes or no?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> so anyone can go to a protest with a gun, then feel threatened and shoot people? cool



If someone points a gun at you - as two of the three klansmen who were shot did - then yes, you have the right to shoot them. Oh, that the third klansman was beating Kyle with a skateboard. He got a clean shot through the heart - which is a shame - would have been better if he suffered awhile.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter.
> ...


I don't support anyone who breaks the law.

Never have never will

I do not condone violence

never have never will.

The fact is this minor was in violation of WI gun laws.

IF he was a law abiding minor he would not have been on the streets with a gun.  

I do not support people who break the law.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > so anyone can go to a protest with a gun, then feel threatened and shoot people? cool
> ...



so it doesn't matter to you that he was breaking WI gun laws?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



The level that Leftists go to to defend POS like this is amazing.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > That's what you wish. That is not the law.
> ...



 The Fourth Amendment.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> That’s not what procedural law is.
> 
> Illegally carrying a firearm is what is known as criminal law.



CCP Troll, two of the three klansmen shot had handguns.

Yet law distortion decided not to enforce laws during the sanctioned riots.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Where do you get that info? If so how much underage? It's great how you Leftists defend these disgusting POS.



You can pretty much read between the lines..  18 year old having sex with a "minor", but no jail time.  That's almost always the case. 

And that assumes it the same guy...


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Kyle Rittenhouse should get a MEDAL for killing the Antifa Commie scum, ESPECIALLY considering the first one he killed was a CONVICTED CHILD RAPIST, Joseph D. Rosenbaum, registered sex offender for a sex crime involving a minor:
> ...


if it wasn't a crime, why did he do 12.5 years?  the things you all tolerate.  glory seeker


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 27, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...




"feel threatened"??????


Did you see the video?


Perhaps you've been kicked in the head a few times......that would explain your post.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


post the part that backs your claim.  quote the piece.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

so the dude isn't from Kenosha?  why was he there then?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> so it doesn't matter to you that he was breaking WI gun laws?



If so, he was one of 10,000 law breakers in the area.  He was the one defending lives and property - which law distortion REFUSED to do.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Joseph D. Rosenbaum served 12.5 YEARS in prison for CHILD RAPE:



Are you sure it's the same guy?   I'm starting to wonder now.. 

If he was in prison in AZ until 2017, then he couldn't have been living in Waco and then moved to Silver Lake, WI.


----------



## Camp (Aug 27, 2020)

The murderer is a dedicated trump supporter and as such is and was allowed to ignore laws and murder folks.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

I love the footage of the ten dudes chasing the kid with the gun.  Most likely taunting him while chasing him.  then they knock him down and surround him and boom.  How do you like that?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you get that info? If so how much underage? It's great how you Leftists defend these disgusting POS.
> ...



No jail time? I just posted the RECORD where it clearly says he served a 12.5 YEAR sentence in an Arizona prison. So a 12 and a half year prison sentence. But you defending CHILD RAPISTS is FULLY NOTED.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > so it doesn't matter to you that he was breaking WI gun laws?
> ...



So you don't care if people break the law as long as someone else is breaking the law at the same time.

Got it.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> *Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At
> Least Two BLM Rioters in Self Defense, One
> Rioter Was Carrying a Gun and Is a Convicted Felon*
> 
> ...


Need to know where to send money for his defense.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



_ The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue,*but upon probable cause, * supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized. _


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

Camp said:


> The murderer is a dedicated trump supporter and as such is and was allowed to ignore laws and murder folks.



DERP

did the average IQ in this thread just drop by 70 points?

Oh, hi cramps.

Tell me you vile terrorist supporter - two of three of your fellow terrorists had hand guns and pointed them at Kyle.

When someone points a gun at you, do you have "a duty to die?" Sanctioned riot or not, this is self-defense.


----------



## Camp (Aug 27, 2020)

The murdering teen was part of a well-regulared militia and hence had authority for killing people.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



I care about justice - ONE MAN supported justice while paid police did nothing.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

Camp said:


> The murdering teen was part of a well-regulared militia and hence had authority for killing people.



You're dumb as all fuck, but actually hit it on the head.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Joseph D. Rosenbaum served 12.5 YEARS in prison for CHILD RAPE:
> ...



Do you have reading comprehension problems?

READ:





^^^^ The sentence ran from December 2002-June 2013, so he served 11 YEARS and 6 MONTHS of his 12.5 YEAR sentence, they then released him with a monitor device on, which it says he interfered with and was given another 2.5 YEAR sentence that ran from July 2014-August 2016.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




He was not supporting justice by breaking gun laws.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Moe than likely his is quibbling about the age of the guy, and that he brought the weapon across state lines.

Procedural bullshit.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 27, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



At the point of the attack he was defending himself.

What the hell is even illegal armed security?

Can you point out that law?


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



So quibbling about protesters who cross state lines and break the law is nothing but procedural bullshit too right?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > *Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At
> ...


Must not matter to you that others were trying to kill him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> No jail time? I just posted the RECORD where it clearly says he served a 12.5 YEAR sentence in an Arizona prison. So a 12 and a half year prison sentence. But you defending CHILD RAPISTS is FULLY NOTED.



Well, first, we don't know if it is the same guy... it probably isn't.   The guy who was killed on Tuesday is 36 and has a 2 year old daughter.  

The guy in that record is clearly a LOT older than 18 in 2002, which is what the person would have been. 

So you guys essentially scoured the records for someone with a similar name, and this is what you came up with.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I already linked to WI gun laws.

Anyone under 18 cannot legally carry a firearm in public.

If a person under 18 is acting as protection of a public business while carrying a firearm in WI he is doing so illegally.

If the owner of the business hired a 17 tear old to carry a gun on his property he would be breaking the law by illegally hiring a minor to act as armed security.  If the minor proclaimed that it was his job to protect a business that someone else owned while carrying a firearm he was acting as illegal armed security.

This is not high level reasoning


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ^^^^ The sentence ran from December 2002-June 2013, so he served 11 YEARS and 6 MONTHS of his 12.5 YEAR sentence, they then released him with a monitor device on, which it says he interfered with and was given another 2.5 YEAR sentence that ran from July 2014-August 2016.



Which again, tells me it's probably not the same guy... just someone with the same name.  

This guy was from Arizona.... the guy who was killed on Tuesday was from Texas.


----------



## cnm (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> *Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At
> Least Two BLM Rioters in Self Defense, One
> Rioter Was Carrying a Gun and Is a Convicted Felon*


Yet there are three people shot. Were the two shown in the image trying to apprehend him for a previous shooting?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 27, 2020)

Camp said:


> The murderer is a dedicated trump supporter and as such is and was allowed to ignore laws and murder folks.


----------



## elektra (Aug 27, 2020)

sadly, unless he was defending his home, he has no business going to a riot with an AR-15. A prosecutor will have no problem he took the assault rifle to a riot with the intent to murder someone.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



If he obeyed the law no one would have been trying to kill him.

It was his action of breaking the law that put him in jeopardy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > No jail time? I just posted the RECORD where it clearly says he served a 12.5 YEAR sentence in an Arizona prison. So a 12 and a half year prison sentence. But you defending CHILD RAPISTS is FULLY NOTED.
> ...



Anyone with eyes can clearly see it's the SAME person:


----------



## hadit (Aug 27, 2020)

This whole thing was so predictable from the beginning. The left has for decades been accustomed to holding violent protests, burning things, assaulting people, damaging property, etc, with little or no repercussions. In fact, they have a sympathetic media that focuses more on their cause than their actions. This level of on-going and increasing violence, however, has finally caused a counter reaction. Property owners and innocent bystanders have realized that the official power structure is not going to protect them and they are starting to fight back. I said that it wouldn't be long before these thugs went after somebody that was armed and willing to defend himself, and people would die, and now it has. This won't stop here, either, because the violent protesters have no intention of stopping their violence and will only increase it because they still believe there are a lot of soft targets that won't fight back. The counter reaction will only increase, as it becomes ever more apparent that protection is not to be found. This only stops when the protesters stop being violent.

You can argue that this kid broke the law himself, that he should not have been on the streets with a rifle, but when the police are pulled back, who is going to enforce the laws that the kid broke? The flip side of the argument, of course, is that without the violent protesters in the streets, the kid would never have been walking around carrying an AR-15. Think of how foolish it is for the protesters to, on the one hand, scream that the police need to be defunded and disbanded, while on the other, want those same police to protect them from the inevitable results of their actions.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Anyone with eyes can clearly see it's the SAME person:



Yes, photohop is fun... I could put you in a picture with Hitler.  

When you have a credible source this guy did something serious, let me know.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 27, 2020)

Godboy said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


interesting interpretation of castle doctrine, where is the castle? LOL


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


he shot a bunch of bullies attacking him.  and they get upset that what, the kid didn't get killed?  I have no mercy for glory seekers.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

hadit said:


> This whole thing was so predictable from the beginning. The left has for decades been accustomed to holding violent protests, burning things, assaulting people, damaging property, etc, with little or no repercussions. In fact, they have a sympathetic media that focuses more on their cause than their actions. This level of on-going and increasing violence, however, has finally caused a counter reaction. Property owners and innocent bystanders have realized that the official power structure is not going to protect them and they are starting to fight back. I said that it wouldn't be long before these thugs went after somebody that was armed and willing to defend himself, and people would die, and now it has. This won't stop here, either, because the violent protesters have no intention of stopping their violence and will only increase it because they still believe there are a lot of soft targets that won't fight back. The counter reaction will only increase, as it becomes ever more apparent that protection is not to be found. This only stops when the protesters stop being violent.
> 
> You can argue that this kid broke the law himself, that he should not have been on the streets with a rifle, but when the police are pulled back, who is going to enforce the laws that the kid broke? The flip side of the argument, of course, is that without the violent protesters in the streets, the kid would never have been walking around carrying an AR-15. Think of how foolish it is for the protesters to, on the one hand, scream that the police need to be defunded and disbanded, while on the other, want those same police to protect them from the inevitable results of their actions.



Circular reasoning.

This kid took it upon himself to illegally arm himself and protect the property of other people.

That does not excuse rioters, looters or arsonists from their crimes.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


ewwww he's a tough guy at that!!!! hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



No, because destroying property and attacking police officers is not procedural. 

If you can't get that through your dime store head, go fuck yourself.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with eyes can clearly see it's the SAME person:
> ...


he bullied a 17 year old in Kenosha.  there's that. probably the kind of bully that would have wanted the kid to suck his unit.

BTW, you're on the wrong side of this one mate.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Procedural bullshit. 


Keep defending rioters you SJW pansy.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > This whole thing was so predictable from the beginning. The left has for decades been accustomed to holding violent protests, burning things, assaulting people, damaging property, etc, with little or no repercussions. In fact, they have a sympathetic media that focuses more on their cause than their actions. This level of on-going and increasing violence, however, has finally caused a counter reaction. Property owners and innocent bystanders have realized that the official power structure is not going to protect them and they are starting to fight back. I said that it wouldn't be long before these thugs went after somebody that was armed and willing to defend himself, and people would die, and now it has. This won't stop here, either, because the violent protesters have no intention of stopping their violence and will only increase it because they still believe there are a lot of soft targets that won't fight back. The counter reaction will only increase, as it becomes ever more apparent that protection is not to be found. This only stops when the protesters stop being violent.
> ...



By equivocating you are defending them, you slimy gutless SJW poseur twat.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Illegally carrying a firearm is not procedural either yet you say it is..


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with eyes can clearly see it's the SAME person:
> ...


BTW, for you, there is no such source.  just say it out loud and feel better that you stood up to that mean old Lucy who pulls the football when you go to kick it. hahahaahahahahahahahaha


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


where does that say that a cop's stop order can be ignored?  BTW, there was probable cause, the man admitted to having a knife in his vehicle.  one was found.  so again, even with your made up attempt to undermine the debate, there is that. And the cop was called out there, and there's that.

Lesson number 594









						When Can a Police Officer Detain Me?
					

If an officer has put you into handcuffs and detained you for questioning, it is possible that your rights have been violated. Check out this informative blog for more information about when a law enforcement officer can detain you and what can happen if they do.



					www.pickporter.com
				




_When a police officer has sufficient reason to suspect that you may have been involved, or soon will be involved, with a criminal activity, he can detain you for questioning. Although this might involve being placed in handcuffs in some cases, being detained is not being arrested. Detainment is temporary and all questioning must be concluded within an acceptable timeframe, whereas being arrested means you are to be taken into custody and can’t leave.

At best, sufficient reason to suspect criminal activity is a vague expression. As shown in a case recently taken to the District Court of Appeal of Florida ( Mike Naim Musallam v. State of Florda), a police officer can’t act on just a “hunch” or a “gut feeling.” When the appellant was detained because the police officer thought he saw a bulge in his pocket that wasn’t there before and would be searched, he willingly disclosed that he did had an illegally hidden firearm on his person. But, other than that, he wasn’t breaking any crimes and was giving full cooperation to the officer. In short, he hadn’t acted in a way that would suggest any sort of criminal activity whatsoever._


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



I am not equivocating.

I do not support anyone who breaks the law. Period.

By defending the illegal actions of this Rittenhouse kid you are supporting a person who breaks the law


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



yes it is. You can tell procedural crimes because of the lack of impact on anyone besides a given law being broken. 

Also they tend to be things legal in some States, but illegal in others. 

He had the right to the firearm in his home state, and if he was 1 year older he would be perfectly fine carrying it in Wisconsin.

Procedural. 

Compare to destroying property, or assaulting a person, which is actual harm to another party, and pretty much illegal everywhere.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 27, 2020)

I hope this kid walks and I am GLAD those commie fucks are dead.  I wish he would have kill 100 more.  We need more dead commies.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 27, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


The record says he's 5'3" 130 pounds! I've never met an adult man who's 5'3"! Just amazed he's so tiny.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



The law wasn't being enforced against actual criminals. When that happens law abiding people aren't beholden to procedural gun laws. 

And you are equivocating you gutless sissy mary.


----------



## hadit (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > This whole thing was so predictable from the beginning. The left has for decades been accustomed to holding violent protests, burning things, assaulting people, damaging property, etc, with little or no repercussions. In fact, they have a sympathetic media that focuses more on their cause than their actions. This level of on-going and increasing violence, however, has finally caused a counter reaction. Property owners and innocent bystanders have realized that the official power structure is not going to protect them and they are starting to fight back. I said that it wouldn't be long before these thugs went after somebody that was armed and willing to defend himself, and people would die, and now it has. This won't stop here, either, because the violent protesters have no intention of stopping their violence and will only increase it because they still believe there are a lot of soft targets that won't fight back. The counter reaction will only increase, as it becomes ever more apparent that protection is not to be found. This only stops when the protesters stop being violent.
> ...


You're missing the point, which is that the violence of the protests has been escalating and has reached the point where other citizens no longer are going to allow themselves to be helpless victims. When the power structure prevents those who are charged with keeping the peace from doing that, the citizens will do it themselves. It only gets bloodier from here until either the protests become less violent (and the protesters actively discourage the violence) or the police are allowed to break them up before they become riots. People are going to die is the ultimate point.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 There is nothing illegal about having a knife in your car.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I have no interest in social justice.

I will never support people who loot, riot, or commit arson.

Just like I will never support anyone who illegally carries a firearm.

You are a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 27, 2020)

kyzr said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


How about these rioters


The far right in Idaho—which seemingly now includes its state Legislature—has a rule: Free speech for me, none for thee. Protesters from the right are welcome with open arms, but protesters from the left get thrown in jail.

That became manifest Monday in Boise when a horde of anti-COVID-19 restriction activists led by antigovernment figure Ammon Bundy broke into the chambers of the Statehouse, shoving their way past state troopers, pounding on doors, shouting and *breaking doors and windows along the way*, and then invading committee hearing rooms. But not only was *no one arrested,* state officials decided to accommodate them. It starkly contrasted with the scene a few years ago, when peaceful protesters seeking equal rights for LGBTQ people were arrested en masse for standing silently in the halls of the building.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


irrelevant

The minor who illegally carried a gun was still breaking the law just as much as the people rioting, looting and setting fires


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

hadit said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I'm not missing the point.

Rittenhouse was ILEGALLY carrying a firearm in public.

That is a fact and not up for debate.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> There is nothing illegal about having a knife in your car


Fixed *blade knives* may not be carried concealed, unless they are a hunting *knife* and are being carried for such a purpose. ... As well, it is *illegal to carry* these, concealed or otherwise, in a *vehicle* unless under *the* same exceptions.Oct 25, 2017


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Why were the looters trying illegally murder the kid "illegally" carrying a rifle?


----------



## Arresmillao (Aug 27, 2020)

The2ndAmendment said:


> The Great Patriot, Defender of Kenosha and Guardian of Republic, Kyle Rittenhouse, will be acquitted by a Jury of his Peers, the townsfolk of Kenosha who have suffered immense harm by the hands of Rioters, Rapists, Arsonists, Looters and Thugs.




*and by peers, you mean satan?*


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Dead looters were ILLEGALLY trying to murder Rittenhouse.

FACT


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing illegal about having a knife in your car
> ...



 No idea where you got that.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Don't know.

And I'll say it again, I am not excusing the people who were rioting, looting or setting fires.  They were breaking the law.

But so was Rittenhouse.

So this is criminal on criminal crime


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



You are an equivocator. When the law stops enforcing the law, law abiding people can stand up to take its place. 

Anything else is tyranny and anarchy.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


there is if one disobeys the order to stop by the cop called out to investigate a possible criminal act and enters the car where said knife was.  you ain't too bright there kid.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Not even fucking close. One is a procedural "crime", the other is actual crime. 

Get it through your thick fucking head, SJW twat.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


BTW, why were the cops called out there?  who put the cops there?


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



So that makes carrying a firearm illegally OK?

Tell me would he have been attacked if he wasn't illegally carrying a firearm ?


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Nothing better than blaming the victim, you gutless coward.

FOAD.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


But this kid was not law abiding was he?

No he wasn't because he was illegally carrying a firearm.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


look it up.

Dude you are one fking lazy asshole









						Are Switchblades Legal? Knife Laws By State | Survival Life
					

Find out if switchblades are legal in your state. We've listed knife laws by state for switchblades, butterfly knives & other knives for all 50 states.




					blog.gunassociation.org
				



.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



He is a criminal.

Do you moan over other criminals who get assaulted while committing a crime?


----------



## BigDave (Aug 27, 2020)

The Jury will find him innocent of this ridiculous charge and he'll be treated like the hero that he is by most of the people  Antifa BLM


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 27, 2020)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


/—-/ And for decades, libtards denied they want to make it illegal to defend yourself.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

BigDave said:


> The Jury will find him innocent of this ridiculous charge and he'll be treated like the hero that he is by most of the people  Antifa BLM


I wouldn't be so sure of that.

He was carrying a gun illegally after all.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



It's not illegal to defend yourself.  it is illegal for a 17 year old to be carrying a firearm in WI.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


/—-/  And the St Louis couple who defended their home? DemocRATs wanted to throw them in jail.  Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 Two people fighting isn't even a criminal act unless one wants to press charges and they don't seem to be anywhere in the story.


----------



## BigDave (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> > The Jury will find him innocent of this ridiculous charge and he'll be treated like the hero that he is by most of the people  Antifa BLM
> ...


I'm glad there will be more people like him fighting back against Antifa and BLM.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 They appear to have been called over a fight.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



 LOL, now he had a switch blade? I suppose that is a step up from the earlier claims that he had a gun.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



So if NYC descends into chaos I can't defend myself with a long arm or a handgun because outside carry in NYC is illegal?

When the police refuse to enforce the law, procedural laws become moot.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



He is guilty of nothing more than violating gun control ordinances, that are nothing more than procedural in nature.

The rioters are guilty of universally recognized crimes, and they were assaulting him.

Your tired attempt at equivocation is just that, tired and also pathetic.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> The kid with the rifle was breaking the law so you should not be defending him


The kid with the AR-15 was attacked 1st by the criminal  thugs / terrorists who attacked him - they should not have initiated violence.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > The kid with the rifle was breaking the law so you should not be defending him
> ...



Yes, they should have called the cops on him if they thought he was carrying the firearm illegally. 

I doubt Blues-cuck will get the irony of this.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Yes you do.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> It's not illegal to defend yourself.  it is illegal for a 17 year old to be carrying a firearm in WI.


It's illegal for thugs / terrorists to attack someone. Picking a fight with someone carrying an AR-15, especially when all you have is a skateboard, on your way to burn down someone's business is not justified because you know his carrying a weapon is illegal. Not only is it NOT justified, it is stupid as hell.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


all he needs to do is post the photo of the dude he thinks was shot.  Why hasn't he?  ahhh, his tactic to deceive you.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Those dead rioters should have staid at home.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, we're talking about Kyle Rittenhouse. What "castle" do you delude yourself into believing he was defending??


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Yes, they should have called the cops on him if they thought he was carrying the firearm illegally



Domestic terrorists on the way to burn down someone's business is not going to call the cops on someone they think may be breaking the law....


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they should have called the cops on him if they thought he was carrying the firearm illegally
> ...



I knew you wouldn't get it with your room temperature IQ.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


i.e., crime. Thanks for confirming what I said.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


how the fk do I or the cops know?  he stated he had a knife while being questioned.  Why would the cops know if it was legal or not?  you think they're fking stupid?  hahahahahahahahahaha dude, you continue to lose when you debate me.  you don't have shit to stand on.  Plus, your efforts stink.

You still haven't stated why the cops were there.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So start a thread about his mild misdemeanor Lol


----------



## hadit (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


You're hung up on that point. It doesn't matter to the dead protester if the kid was illegally carrying the gun or not, does it? You might as well say the most important thing that happened in the 2016 election was that Hillary got more popular votes than TRUMP! did. Sure, she got them, and sure it means that she was slightly more popular in a few densely populated areas, but it's not the big takeaway, is it? The big takeaway from 2016 is that TRUMP! is president, and the big takeaway from this event is not that some kid broke a gun law, but rather that the riots are getting more and more violent, the power structure is appearing less and less able to do anything about it, and citizens are taking more responsibility to protect themselves. There will be more violence and there will be more death. That's the big takeaway.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 I did.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


and they showed up to do what?


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 Check on the call.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


what do you think that entails?


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 27, 2020)

kyzr said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


He went looking for an excuse to shoot somebody.  That's premeditated murder.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Ouch, you really got me with that one, snowflake. 

Domestic terrorists intent on burning down someone's business calling the cops on the people defending the business they intend to burn down....Oh, I get it, snowflake. 

 Bwuhahahahahaha.....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with eyes can clearly see it's the SAME person:
> ...



It's not a photoshop. Keep defending child rapists though it makes you look really good


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 Breaking up the fight if there is one and taking people's statements if not.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> He went looking for an excuse to shoot somebody.  That's premeditated murder.


He was at the business Domestic Terrorists came to in order to burn it down. He did not go out looking for terrorists /trouble - they / it came to him.  Had they stayed home they would not have gotten shot. Had they not attacked the young man they would not have gotten shot.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


how do they do that if the participants walk away? do you think they attempt to control the scene?  or is chaos what they ask for?


----------



## westwall (Aug 27, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...







Killing bad guys.  Apparently.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

WTF19 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You couldn't refute a word I said. Noted.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 As far as we know he did nothing illegal and can walk away. People refuse to assist all the time. They've learned that not getting who they are after they are perfectly fine in trying to arrest someone else for whatever.

 Blacks learned this lesson from Eric Garner the hard way. Feddie Grey taught blacks to flee when cops show up or you may end up dead.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Still illegal for him to be in possession of a firearm in Wisconsin.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> As far as we know he did nothing illegal and can walk away. People refuse to assist all the time. They've learned that not getting who they are after they are perfectly fine in trying to arrest someone else for whatever.


first off, more white people die at the hands of cops, so let's stop playing pansy games.

No, the dude is not allowed to leave until the cop releases him.  I posted you the procedures they follow.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


And what does that have to do with this thread?


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > As far as we know he did nothing illegal and can walk away. People refuse to assist all the time. They've learned that not getting who they are after they are perfectly fine in trying to arrest someone else for whatever.
> ...



 Unless they can state a reason to hold him he can leave.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > He went looking for an excuse to shoot somebody.  That's premeditated murder.
> ...


it was not his business (2x).


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

BTW, for those who really pay attention, the kid will sue the Mayor for not handling the violence on the first day.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


not until the investigation is complete.  Again, I gave you the language.  but keep playing stupid it's hilarious.

Hey, just to show everyone how stupid you truly are, is a driver that was pulled over just allowed to leave?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with eyes can clearly see it's the SAME person:
> ...



It's the SAME person, but keep defending child rapists it makes you look really good   









*"When you have a credible source this guy did something serious, let me know."*

Leftists like you don't think that RAPING CHILDREN is doing anything serious. It's okay we already know that Leftists want to LEGALISE Paedophilia, that's what the whole LGBTQ Agenda is essentially about.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> As far as we know he did nothing illegal and can walk away. People refuse to assist all the time. They've learned that not getting who they are after they are perfectly fine in trying to arrest someone else for whatever.
> 
> Blacks learned this lesson from Eric Garner the hard way. Feddie Grey taught blacks to flee when cops show up or you may end up dead.


that punk wasn't obligated to say shit to the cops.  That's our constitutional right dumbfk.  But, he wasn't allowed to leave until they released him.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


well they do kill babies, there is that.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

demofks are evil fking humans.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


I'm sure they did.  that's why he wasn't allowed to leave.  you still don't understand law and order, do you?  too fking funny.  Can you just take off after a cop pulls you over because you feel like it?  please, I need more of a laugh.

We live in communities and obey laws.  that's our society. if you chose to leave that society, say so, so we know who you are.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 If an officer is not able to state why he is pulled over, yes. I already relayed a personal example.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> demofks are evil fking humans.



This why they ALL should be put on a Register and Monitored and that is VERY easy to do something like that. NORMAL society NEEDS to know and monitor what Leftists are doing 24/7.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > As far as we know he did nothing illegal and can walk away. People refuse to assist all the time. They've learned that not getting who they are after they are perfectly fine in trying to arrest someone else for whatever.
> ...



 Unless they can state a reason to hold him, he can leave.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 27, 2020)

Wisconsin Legislature: 939.48(2)(b)
					






					docs.legis.wisconsin.gov
				





(2) Provocation affects the privilege of self-defense as follows:
(a)  *A person who engages in unlawful conduct of a type likely to provoke others to attack him or her and thereby does provoke an attack is not entitled to claim the privilege of self-defense against such attack*, except when the attack which ensues is of a type causing the person engaging in the unlawful conduct to reasonably believe that he or she is in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm.  I*n such a case, the person engaging in the unlawful conduct is privileged to act in self-defense, but the person is not privileged to resort to the use of force intended or likely to cause death to the person's assailant unless the person reasonably believes he or she has exhausted every other reasonable means to escape from or otherwise avoid death or great bodily harm at the hands of his or her assailant.*
(b)  The privilege lost by provocation may be regained if the actor in good faith withdraws from the fight and gives adequate notice thereof to his or her assailant.
(c)  *A person who provokes an attack, whether by lawful or unlawful conduct, with intent to use such an attack as an excuse to cause death or great bodily harm to his or her assailant is not entitled to claim the privilege of self-defense.*


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


What's wrong with this thread about an underaged shooter breaking the law which interferes with his  self-defense case?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


post the quoted law that states that.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


how do you know they didn't? When they show up, the scene belongs to them.  PERIOD!

Again fkwad, walk your fking walk, post material that backs your stance.  I'm still waiting.  you lazy puke.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It's a pity you don't understand,  comrade.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



You don't get jack shit. and You are using the term snowflake wrong.

I am not trying to stop you from speaking or typing, I am loving the fact that your equivocating dumb ass is being exposed for all to see.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Let me get this straight-----you don't realize that a mob of looters and rioters attacking businesses and people are terrorists but you think a 17 year who picks up a gun to fight back the violent mob is a terrorist?  Hun, your morals are all screwed up.........


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 I already did.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


17 DOESNT give you the right to self defense? wtf? Lol


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 I have already.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He was charged with murder that’s what we’re talking about are you saying he doesn’t have a right to self-defense because he’s 17 answer the question dude what are you afraid of?


----------



## Godboy (Aug 27, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Who said anything about castle doctrine?


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



 This has been addressed. We will have to wait for everything to sort itself out but you generally can not claim self defense while committing a crime.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 27, 2020)

Godboy said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


follow the thread, hero.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Are you saying the shootees checked his ID? Was there a ID check to get in the riot? Lol


----------



## Godboy (Aug 27, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Im following our specific discussion. You should do the same, otherwise you look like a complete moron.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

You're unhinged, comrade, I never said that. I said breaking the law doesn't give you the right to self defense.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


they checked his ID while he checked if they had a criminal record.


----------



## westwall (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...







No, you can't claim self defense if you are robbing a place and the victim is killed while you are robbing him.

Huuuuuge difference.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Moron, this thread is about him defending himself.

Can't you follow along?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 27, 2020)

Godboy said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


you butted into me asking another poster something about the legal situation concerning self-defense and *castle doctrine* laws. note the bolded part in my post and in the initial post, moron.
your cartoonish answers to complex legal situations gives me everything i need to know that you are not to be taken seriously.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So you admit it was self defense? But it’s murder because he was 17?


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The people shot are not the ones who charged him with murder, they didn't need to check his ID.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Huh


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


It's murder because he broke the law.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes are you saying it wasn’t self defense? It’s a yes or no question yes or no lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


But you said they attacked him because they knew he was committing a crime carrying a gun at the age of 17.. so surely you must have evidence they know he was 17.  Link?


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



 You understand what I'm saying.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > He went looking for an excuse to shoot somebody.  That's premeditated murder.
> ...


He went looking for someone to shoot.  He's a murderer.  There is no other way to look at this sanely.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So your saying it wasn’t self defense? Yes or no.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 27, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


 Not even a business in his home state.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


No I don’t, You’re saying he was attacked because he was 17 and caring a weapon and that is a crime how did they know he was 17 how do you know they were aware of that law how do you know they checked his ID please provide some information


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> It was not his business (2x).


Mo shit - you must have missed the several times I stated "He was at the business Domestic Terrorists came to burn'.

It does not matter. The terrorists made the conscious decision to show up and attempt to destroy someone else's property, a property concerned citizens who had enough of the terrorists' bullshit were defending. Had the law-breaking terrorists chosen to stay home there would not have been any violence, no one would have been killed. Had the terrorists not attacked the guy with the AR-15 no one would have been killed. 

Now you are arguing in defense of the Cop-Hating domestic terrorist pussies. It is hilarious to see the criminals / terrorists who have attacked the cops, KILLED cops, called for them to be disbanned and their funding cut NOW squealing about the lack of protection from the police ON THEIR WAY TO DESTROY ANOTHER BUSINESS.  

Bwuhahahaha...


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

westwall said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



 If you are committing a crime and someone jumps you while committing that crime and you kill them the odds are not good that you will be able to claim self defense.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


How many times need I say it's not self defense until you understand I'm saying it's not self defense? Just throw out a number so I can measure your ignorance...


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You can claim self defense when attacked----the druggy whacked him with a skateboard ---good riddance to  him and righteous kill..second idiot trying to pull a gun out of his pants (also reportedly a felon and marxist) shot in arm another excellent legal shot...kid should have fired a second shot and killed him though.....  and all of this after the mob of violent marxist communists chased down the kid as he tried to get away from them.   

Turn the kid loose and give him a medal for being more of a man then most of the men we have nowadays.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No one said he was attacked because he's 17. You're truly fucked in the head, comrade.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


What crime do you think he was committing exactly...he was trying to get away from the violent mob as they chased him down and attacked him....


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



 He was attacked while committing a crime. The odds are not good that he will be able to claim self defense.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



 If you are committing a crime and someone else committing a crime attacks you, the odds of you being able to claim self defense are low.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



 The possible crimes have all been stated here many times.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > It was not his business (2x).
> ...


i am not defending anyone, you fundamentally dishonest propaganda stooge.
i am pointing out that the minor vigilante had no business being there in the first place, and that he had no business to defend.

that kind of cast doubts on the validity of his get out of jail card based on self-defense.

furthermore, his actions did nothing to defuse a situation, they likely escalated it. thanks for nothing.

he can kiss his career in law enforcement goodbye, in a non-shithole country.
in your shithole country he will certainly find some county where he can apply as rent-a-cop in the future, or become president.


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> *Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At
> Least Two BLM Rioters in Self Defense, One
> Rioter Was Carrying a Gun and Is a Convicted Felon*
> 
> ...


Unless we sit on the jury no one here will ever know the whole story

those rioters on the streets are idiots who are lucky domeone hasent shot them before this

if the mid is wrong it was going to a riot in the first place when he should have been at home

but that applies to the people he shot also


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


They would have to be aware that he’s committing a crime so when did they check his ID


pknopp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


so that would require them to know he was 17, any evidence?


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> that kind of cast doubts on the validity of his get out of jail card based on self-defense.


 Not at all

it appears that the rioters attacked him first


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 27, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > that kind of cast doubts on the validity of his get out of jail card based on self-defense.
> ...


ok. then the case is solved. anonymous douchebag on a retardconvention messageboard has spoken.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



 "They" are irrelevant. "They" don't file the charges.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So if you have a gun I throw  a Molotov cocktail
At you, Trying to set you on fire, I take a skateboard and hit you upside the head while you’re on the ground, I pull out a gun to shoot you at point blank range, you don’t pull the trigger!? Lol hahah hahha


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


You said he was attacked because he was committing a crime, that crime is being 17 in possession of a gun, Again how did they know he was 17


----------



## j-mac (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



I think that someone in the protest shot those people, then blamed it on the kid...

So, there you have it. More left wing communists killing each other...


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


What was the crime running away from the fascist Democrat crowd that want to kill him? Are you on ducking crack cocaine? Lol


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> He went looking for someone to shoot.  He's a murderer.  There is no other way to look at this sanely.


He did not go out looking for terrorists to shoot. The terrorists showed u pat the car dealership where he was at, intent on destroying someone else's property. THEY came looking for trouble, determined to commit another act of terrorism, and this time they ran into people who had enough of their criminal / terrorist bullshit, who were determined NOT to let them destroy more of their community. 

Again, had they chosen NOT to engage in terrorism and stayed home there would have been no violence, no shooting. There is NO WAY t look at this any other way sanely....which explains your protesting. 

Poor criminal, domestic terrorist bastard, was not allowed to commit another terrorist act un-challenged, their victim did not simply give in to them and allow them to beat the hell out of him like the terrorists did to another person in Portland, instead was faced with someone who did not take their attack but put up a fight...and killed a few of them...poor bastards. 

Poor dumb bastards, saw someone carrying an AR-15, committing a crime like they were doing, challenging their right to commit an act of terrorism by destroying someone else's business, and they decided to attack the gun-toting young man WITH A SKATEBOARD....and ended up getting shot.  (Who could have seen THAT coming?)   What a hard way to learn 1 guy with a SKATEBOARD can't beat someone armed with an AR-15.....poor, dumb , pathetic bastard....

Bwuhahahaha!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 27, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


maybe the "druggie" was attempting a citizens arrest, as the vigilante had just killed a man.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Yes that he was 17 in possession of a firearm how did they know he was 17 please post the link


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


No evidence. Thank you.. so how did they know he was committing a crime?


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> ok. then the case is solved. anonymous douchebag on a retardconvention messageboard has spoken.


 Not at all

you folks should wait for the facts to come out before burnong down any buildings


----------



## iceberg (Aug 27, 2020)

kyzr said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


ok - i can't find much background on the kid - but why?

why was it his duty to defend a car dealership? did he live there? was it his fathers? was it in the neighborhood and he was trying to prevent this violence from spreading? did he really really really want that honda?

where was this kid from and why was he there to begin with?


----------



## hadit (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


You do not know that for a fact. Obviously, your mind reading helmet is not working very well.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


He killed a man in self defense, we was chased and dodged a Molotov cocktail being thrown at him. Was he supposed to burn to death because he supports trump lol


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 27, 2020)

As the Democrat Political Violence increases, so will the self defense violence.
One of the attackers was using his skateboard as a club and, the other attacker clearly had a gun.
He used self defense to save his own life.
In some states the use of deadly force can be used to stop arsonist.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 27, 2020)

Self Defense is the most basic human right and the Left is opposed to it.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > What we do have is the peacful skateboarders police record
> ...



No...he was 26, 8/21/94 was his DOB.  It looks like all seven of the arrests are him.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

j-mac said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



 That will be easy enough to determine.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


The mob only chased him after he murdered someone.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



 Its a crime whether they knew his age or not ......but you know this.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


In self defense, he chased him down with a deadly weapon a Molotov cocktail.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


I have no doubt he's going to claim self defense. But the court can reject that because he was illegally in possession of that rifle.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


No of you don’t know a crime is being commited than what is your defense? They would have to know his age they would have to know the Pacific law that says 17 cannot possess a firearm it’s a misdemeanor. Show evidence they knew his age.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 27, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Look at your post that i responded to. You asked a question and i answered it. Keep up, dummy.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Lol that’s ridiculous The possession of a gun is a misdemeanor. We had to self defense every American citizen is privileged to.. We are not communist yet


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No one threw a molotov cocktail at him, so you lose that argument. And the skateboard was used to disarm a murderer, so no legal right to shoot him either.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, the crime he committed for which he was attacked was murder, not for being a 17 year old with a gun. 

It's a shame you can't keep up.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

j-mac said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The kid himself says you're an idiot... _"I just killed someone." ~ teen murderer_


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> The mob only chased him after he murdered someone.



This is weapon-grade stupid.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So video is just fake news? Lol


----------



## sartre play (Aug 27, 2020)

A 17 year old is dead because we have all gone bat shit crazy, hate rules, common sense has left the building.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


You're lying about the molotov cocktail. Here's what was thrown at him ...


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Why are you ignoring the video of him being attacked by the Democrat fascist mob?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Yes he did in self defense,, how is helping you? Lol and the guy was alive


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


There are limits to asserting self defense in court. One of those limits in Wisconsin is killing someone while in the commission of a crime.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Was used as a weapon.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The mob only chased him after he murdered someone.
> ...


I know, reality is harsh for you.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And what crime is that you keep saying it was possession of a gun at 17 then when that doesn’t work you say he killed somebody when it was clear it was self-defense.. again what are you claiming law he broke?


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> i am not defending anyone, you fundamentally dishonest propaganda stooge.



ME, dishonest?  Let's review:

I started this thread pointing out that the individuals who were shot were the criminals / domestic terrorists who showed up to destroy someone's business.
- This is a FACT.

I pointed out that the individuals who were shot attacked the young man carrying the AR-15. 
- This is a FACT. The video/photos show his attackers carrying weapons of their own and one idiot attacking him with a skateboard. 

So far your accusation that I am dishonest and pushing propaganda is false, a LIE!

I never said the man wielding the AR-15 was NOT breaking laws by doing so. 

I DID say that if the domestic terrorists . criminals had NOT decided to commit acts of terrorism, had NOT shown up to do so, and had instead STAYED HOME none of them would have gotten shot. 
- This is also a FACT. 

I did say that if the criminals / terrorists had not attacked the AR-15-toting young man they would NOT have gotten shot. 
- This is a FACT. 

I pointed out that a man carrying a skateboard and attacking a man carrying an AR-15 was the dumbest things in the world, a self-critiquing terminal lesson the skateboard-wielding terrorist learned the hard way. 

I am sorry these FACTS have triggered your delicate, fragile, foreign-funded domestic terrorist supporting nature, causing you to falsely accuse me of being dishonest and pushing 'propaganda'.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, you're fake news. Don'tcha have to light a molotov cocktail *before* you throw it?

The plastic bag thrown at the teen murderer was clearly not lit ...






... it only appeared that way when the lights behind it shined on it while it was in the air.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What was in the bag?


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


What does that have to do with your ignorant assertion that others are claiming he was attacked for being 17??


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

A plastic bag is a weapon?? Lemme guess ... you think that's a hammer, amirite?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


ahmaud arbery's hammer.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Because you mentioned there were two laws being broken here so which one are you claiming he Broke? One you need evidence they knew his age, the second he committed murder.. when video shows self defense.. again what law was broke?


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Don't know, but it wasn't lit. Molotov cocktails are not delivered by plastic bags, ya dumbfuck ... they would blow up in the face of the person lighting them if they tried.

Jeez, are you ever fucking retarded.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Damn! That would be nuts


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Doesn’t matter it appeared as a Molotov cocktail, and he used what was in the bag as a weapon.. and he paid the price. Lol


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, the dead guy is not prosecuting the teen murderer. The state of Wisconsin is. It's the state that needs evidence at this point.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


And now the teen murderer will pay his price for 2 murders.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Not sure what weapon was in the bag. Appeared to lit up, and it was thrown as a weapon to produce harm.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, the dead guy is not prosecuting the teen murderer. The state of Wisconsin is. It's the state that needs evidence at this point.


I’m asking you what law was broken? The first death was self defense. The other one was also self defense,, we have video.. If he wanted to kill people he could’ve just stood there an open fire instead he ran away until he could not run any longer


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No he will probably run for President and win in 2036 he’s a national hero. “ shot heard round the world”


----------



## sartre play (Aug 27, 2020)

What I know is a 17 year old life is ruined, due to the insane hateful non thinking members of the human race. And guilty or not 2 more people are dead, one more injured how old was the guy with the skate board?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

sartre play said:


> What I know is a 17 year old life is ruined, due to the insane hateful non thinking members of the human race. And guilty or not 2 more people are dead, one more injured how old was the guy with the skate board?




I’d say 32 ish


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


And it didn't harm him. It landed on the ground. I don't know that he ever even saw it as he had his back to the guy. Self defense is a reasonable fear of a life-threatening attack or great bodily harm. Good luck to him in court claiming he was in fear for his life over a plastic bag on the ground.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dumbfuck, the dead guy is not prosecuting the teen murderer. The state of Wisconsin is. It's the state that needs evidence at this point.
> ...


Nope, not self defense.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

sartre play said:


> A 17 year old is dead because we have all gone bat shit crazy, hate rules, common sense has left the building.



Last night on video, CNN's Don Lemon told mass murderer Cuomo, _'We have GOT to stop the riots BECAUSE THEY ARE SHOWING UP IN (AFFECTING)THE POLLS!' _

WTF?!

The desperate, US-hating, cop-hating, socialist, foreign-funded domestic terrorist supporting Democrats have facilitated and helped spread the massive violence up to this point with the plan being to allow Biden to lay all the blame at President Trump's feet. 

The American people are smarter than that though and have seen through this BS, the blame is being blown back where it belongs - on the Democrats, and NOW the Democrats are calling for it to stop. 

They aren't calling for it to stop because the terrorism and violence is ripping the country apart, because lives are being destroyed as people lose their businesses, homes, and property, not because innocent people are being gunned down, murdered - children are being shot / murdered, and gun violence / murder in Democratic party-run cities are at historic highs...

They don't give a damn about America, US citizens, or businesses...

...they only suddenly care because it is hurting Biden's chances to beat Trump. 

Similarly, the snowflakes on this board have not given a damn about innocent people losing their businesses, people being beaten, shot, and murdered by these terrorists /enemies of the state....they have not cared about LAWS...until their victims who have had enough have begun fighting back and are killing a few of the terrorists who have been preying on them.

Again, I do not advocate violence, but I have no sympathy for these domestic terrorists who suddenly realize the 'sheep' they have been preying on can and will fight back and now realize THEY - the terrorists - have to worry about getting shot, beaten, and killed by those defending themselves, their property, and their community. 

I laugh a their complaints about how the police have not responded to their calls for help...when they have allowed their own victims to die by refusing to allow police and emergency units to come in and save them. 

EQUAL justice, M*er f*ers!  Don't expect to receive what you have and still do deny others.

DON'T WANT NONE?! THEN DON'T COME LOOKIN' FOR NONE! THE 'SHEEP' ARE FIGHTING BACK AGAINST THE WOLVES...NOT ADVOCAGTING OR DEFENDING - JUST STATING THE OBVIOUS.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




So your saying the first loser didn’t intend harm? Interesting.. why was he chasing him? What If Kyle was to tired to run ddI he have a right to defend him self?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It’s the definition


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

Once again, you prove you're a Russian troll who's ignorant of our laws.

Comrade, in 2032, the teen shooter will be 29. U.S. law requires the president to be at least 35.

Can't those Rooskies train you idiots any better than this??


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I said 2036


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Those are images of folks trying to disarm a murderer. Totally legal and not self-defense on his part. It's what the police should have been doing had they not stood down.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The first guy was alive. And was shot in self defense. He chased a man with the intent to do bodily harm.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Liar, I still have it on my screen where you said 2032...


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The teen murderer confessed he killed him as he ran away.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Eye witness said he was chased by a mob
“But what I can say is prior to the first shooting that I witnessed I did see a number of individuals pursuing the 17-year-old alleged shooter, and actually the individual who was shot I did see him advance on him very closely,” McGinniss added. “And you can see that in the video, although it’s a bit far away. I was actually, maybe, six or seven feet behind them. So I saw it up close.”
Good luck in court comrade.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You would not recognize reality if it marched past you playing _Thriller_ on a pink Sousaphone.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

It's on video, ya lyin' Russian ... he was chased by one little guy with a plastic bag.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> > What I know is a 17 year old life is ruined, due to the insane hateful non thinking members of the human race. And guilty or not 2 more people are dead, one more injured how old was the guy with the skate board?
> ...


I have seen reports he was 26.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


With the intention to do bodily harm he also called him the N-word twice.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The funniest part about this, aside from you idiotically lying about it since it was so easy to prove you lied .... is he still won't be old enough to run for president in 2036.






G'head, this is where you lie again and claim you said 2040.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Still self defense. Hehe


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 27, 2020)

If you are dressed up like an extra from Mad Max: Fury Road, you are *not* in fact a protestor, despite what the New York Times claims


----------



## Zorro! (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> 
> 
> A 17-year-old suspect has been arrested in connection to at least one of the two shooting deaths amid the unrest Tuesday night in Kenosha, Wis., Illinois police confirmed on Wednesday.
> ...


It will be up to a jury of his peers.  Was he justified, or was he looking for trouble?


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 27, 2020)

.  


easyt65 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > He went looking for someone to shoot.  He's a murderer.  There is no other way to look at this sanely.
> ...


Wrong.  Left his mom's house with a rifle looking for someone to shoot.  Premeditated murder.  He will be prosecuted as an adult too, so he'll get 20+ years.   You gun-stroking regards should pay attention here.  This is what will happen if you go looking for someone to shoot.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...


I think a proper judge will dismiss it at arrangement


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 27, 2020)

hadit said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


Yes we do.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Great, post the video where he can be seen and heard calling the teen murderer the n-word...


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


1:06 mark.. shoot me nicca shoot me nicca, Democrat privilege


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You posted no link to a video. Try harder next time.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## hadit (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


On what authority? And is that the imperial "we" or you and the voices?


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Wrong.  Left his mom's house with a rifle looking for someone to shoot.


NOW look who is spreading lies and propaganda...

If the shooter was looking for someone to shoot he didn't have to go all the way to the car dealership - there were plenty of places and plenty of people in between his house and the car dealership. 

A reporter has declare publicly that he interviewed the young man earlier before the shooting, that he had stated he was there to help protect property and keep the peace. The guy was there before the shooting and had ample opportunity to kill protestors already there but did not do so. So much for your BS about him just being there with the intent of killing someone. 

The police have said they talked to the guy and that he was there to help deter violence...again, so much for yoru BS propaganda. 

If he was there simply to kill people, why did he wait until he was attacked and beaten? Why not just shoot the terrorists who approached him, who threatened him? Why did he wait to shoot until after HE became their VICTIM?   AGAIN, so much for your lies and BS propaganda. 

Fail. You're done, and is so is your pro-terrorist conspiracy theory. 

.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 27, 2020)

hadit said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


The imperial "we" of course.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong.  Left his mom's house with a rifle looking for someone to shoot.
> ...


He left his mom's house with a rifle looking for someone to shoot.  You don't deter violence by shooting people.  It's premeditated murder.  He will be tried as an adult and get 20+ years.  His life is over.  Think before you imitate him.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Thanks for showing the forum you lied again, Jizzy. 

The guy he yelled that at is not wearing the light green shirt and dark pants the teen murderer was wearing. Also, the teen murderer was not wearing a mask; whereas this guy was.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 27, 2020)

When Rittenhouse shows up, shit gets real.


----------



## Hellokitty (Aug 27, 2020)

Is he the one who shot the guy in the head? Also why are liberals so concerned with white on white violence, they sure as hell don't care about black on black violence, and little blacks kids being gunned down...


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> *Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At
> Least Two BLM Rioters in Self Defense, One
> Rioter Was Carrying a Gun and Is a Convicted Felon*
> 
> ...



Of course your sympathies are with the murderer and not the victims.  That's what you 1000 post a month posters do.  Side with hate and division, every single time.  You even sided with Dylan Rooff when he shot up the black church.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 27, 2020)

Shaun King said he expects Rittenhouse's mother to be arrested. and he has shared her name


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


factually, no you didn't.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

westwall said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


that dude has no fking clue on US laws.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


who was committing a crime?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


nope


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


who would understand anything you say.  you be very confused.  look up US law.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


what about the ten rioting punks chasing the kid, creating the altercation when he fell down? they engaged and touched him first, right? the kid was minding his own business before the bullies attacked.  And their intentions was to show that kid who the bosses were.  deny that.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


yeah, that would certainly require some kind of arrangement.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> He left his mom's house with a rifle looking for someone to shoot.



You already posted this propaganda, and I already 'spanked that ass' / debunked your BS...you just ignored it and decided to spew the same BS again. 

Try READING it this time instead of RUNNING FROM IT:

-----------------

_NOW look who is spreading lies and propaganda...

If the shooter was looking for someone to shoot he didn't have to go all the way to the car dealership - there were plenty of places and plenty of people in between his house and the car dealership.

A reporter has declare publicly that he interviewed the young man earlier before the shooting, that he had stated he was there to help protect property and keep the peace. The guy was there before the shooting and had ample opportunity to kill protestors already there but did not do so. So much for your BS about him just being there with the intent of killing someone.

The police have said they talked to the guy and that he was there to help deter violence...again, so much for yoru BS propaganda.

If he was there simply to kill people, why did he wait until he was attacked and beaten? Why not just shoot the terrorists who approached him, who threatened him? Why did he wait to shoot until after HE became their VICTIM?   AGAIN, so much for your lies and BS propaganda.

Fail. You're done, and is so is your pro-terrorist conspiracy theory._


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


You could use that argument on anyone who ever bought a gun and used it to defend himself.  It's obvious horseshit.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


his life didn't matter.  know that you!!! the rioters have spoken!!


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Shaun King said he expects Rittenhouse's mother to be arrested. and he has shared her name


Arrested for what?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...


video is very clear.  the engaging parties were the bullies, they attacked him, the kid.  clear as glass. I just want folks like you to deny that.  why the kid was there is immaterial.  he has every right as the bullies had to be there. Unless of course you think they own the street?


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 27, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Shaun King said he expects Rittenhouse's mother to be arrested. and he has shared her name
> ...


for being white?


----------



## SavannahMann (Aug 27, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



He is 17. That means it is a Felony for him to have a Rifle. While you are committing a crime. Such as a Felony. You can not claim Self Defense.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The guy shot was saying the n word, and how do you know who he was talking too the camera does show what he was seeing..


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


It’s a mild misdemeanor.. and he still has a right to self defense


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > He left his mom's house with a rifle looking for someone to shoot.
> ...


You aren't posting, you interpreting.  Incorrectly at that.

He left his mom's basement with a rifle looking for someone to shoot.  That's premeditated murder, or "murder 1" in most places.  At 17 he will be charged as an adult, and receive at minimum 20 years in prison.  His life is over.  Please think about this before you imitate him.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...


Arraignment


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 27, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Nope.  The protestors didn't come looking for him, he went looking for them with a rifle.  Premeditated murder.


----------



## SavannahMann (Aug 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



He may have a right to be there. He does not have the right to be in possession of a rifle at 17 years old. Federal Law prohibits it. Which means he is not a law abiding gun owner. He can’t own any guns at his age. He was committing a felony. Possession of a weapon by an underaged individual. So now the only charge possible is Murder. In addition to the Felony possession of a firearm charges.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Looks like it was on fire, it would be interesting to see what it was


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


It's a Class A misdemeanor in Wisconsin. Still a crime though


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


It’s a mild misdemeanor and it does not restrict his rights to self-defense


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Looks like it was on fire, it would be interesting to see what it was View attachment 380720


That's the light from behind it. You've already been shown it was just a plastic bag on the ground, not burned up; and you were shown it was not lit as it was thrown.

Of course, I'm pointing this out to the liar who falsely claimed the victim called the shooter the n-word.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> It's the SAME person,



Not sure if it is or not. I'll wait for someone a little more credible than Andy "Self-loathing Asian Gay dude".


----------



## SavannahMann (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Right. And the McMichaels were just in the street. They weren’t doing nothing. Right?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


----------



## BrokeLoser (Aug 27, 2020)

After Rittenhouse is exonerated on all charges reelected president Trump will invite him and his family to the White House where he will award the patriot Rittenhouse with a medal of honor.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 27, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> As the Democrat Political Violence increases, so will the self defense violence.
> One of the attackers was using his skateboard as a club and, the other attacker clearly had a gun.
> He used self defense to save his own life.
> In some states the use of deadly force can be used to stop arsonist.



They don't allow you to cross state lines and start shooting into crowds.  

This punk's going to prison.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Negative, dumbass. I pointed out FACTS...you were debunked, your narrative destroyed, you are desperate. 

FAIL!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > As the Democrat Political Violence increases, so will the self defense violence.
> ...



  You mean the crowd that was trying to beat him?..that crowd?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Looks like it was on fire, it would be interesting to see what it was View attachment 380720


they were going to teach the kid a lesson, that street was theirs.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it was on fire, it would be interesting to see what it was View attachment 380720
> ...


One lie at a time.. are you saying “ it’s just a bag” can you throw a empty plastic bag that far?

and you admit he said the n world?Right?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


Huh


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > As the Democrat Political Violence increases, so will the self defense violence.
> ...


mayor was derelict as were the police.  He had every right to be there.  tell me why he didn't?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


ten bullies who thought they owned the street.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > As the Democrat Political Violence increases, so will the self defense violence.
> ...


naw


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, there's something in the bag. It's visible, though not identifiable, since the bag is transparent. But the bag was not on fire.

And yes, he used the n-word, but not at the teen-murderer as you falsely claimed. You lied.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > As the Democrat Political Violence increases, so will the self defense violence.
> ...


you got to get passed the ten bullies who attacked him just for being there on the street.  chasing and then knocking him down while verbally taunting him.  Yeah, run that one by a jury.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


They were attempting to effect a citizen's arrest upon a murderer.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Was the object thrown meant for bodily harm? And how do you know who he was talking to since the camera doesn’t show who he was shouting at


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


technically they were in the street minding their own business when a black man attacked the son in the street.  video clearly shows it.  so in that scenario, the black man created the altercation with the man in the street.  no matter how many times you want to spin that differently, that is what the video shows.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Your claim is worthless.  You have no idea what his motive was.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> *Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At
> Least Two BLM Rioters in Self Defense, One
> Rioter Was Carrying a Gun and Is a Convicted Felon*
> 
> ...


When our government abrogates its responsibility to protect and defend, citizens must take up the cause. This also breeds vigilantly justice..

The left thinks we should not be able to protect ourselves and the leftist DA is about to get his ass handed to him in court.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


So they don’t believe a man has a right to self-defense??


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


*"how do you know who he was talking to since the camera doesn’t show who he was shouting at"*

LOLOLOL

Shouldn't you be asking yourself that since you claimed he was talking to the teen murderer?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Nope.  He went to the car lot.  Having a rifle doesn't automatically make you guilty of murder.  If that were the case, then everyone who ever bought a rifle and defended himself with it would be guilty of murder.


----------



## hadit (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Well, we know for a fact that you'd never get within a mile of being on that jury.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOL

Trying to cut off someone's escape and getting out of their vehicle while brandishing a shotgun and yelling at them to stop -- is the polar opposite of "minding their own business."

You nutcases are freaks.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


No he wasn't pumpkin.........he was required to have adult supervision with the weapon in Wisconsin----he originally was there with a group of teens/twenty year olds and likely was separated and singled out for attack.

It's rather odd isn't it that all 3 of the turds he shot were criminals isn't it?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The bag clearly had something in it-----------and was being used as a weapon.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Apparently, they didn't think it was self defense.


----------



## Zorro! (Aug 27, 2020)

This gets to


L.K.Eder said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...


 This gets to core of the issue.  Citizens stopped policing their own neighborhoods when as a society we went with professional police forces.  Now these terribly irresponsible city and state leaders are preventing their police from responding, because these elected leaders are of the same political faction as the rioters, but, if the armed citizen returns to the streets, bodies start dropping.  

One 17 year old dropped 3 in a manner of minutes, would 10 have dropped 30?  Will a Jury want to green-light this?  If they overcharge him, he'll get off.  If he is modestly charged, and has a clean background, a hung jury is a likely outcome, but his folks will have mortgaged their house, their college fund for him and spent their own retirement funds on attorney fees trying to keep him out of prison, and even if they manage that, a felony record remains a real possibility.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


if he has a card he is.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I don’t really care, I’m more concerned about his language.. many assume he was shouting at the hero. Doent really matter the video shows a racist democrat attacking a teen. Hehe


----------



## Zorro! (Aug 27, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


When the event is a criminal mob?  Not really.  Previously convicted felons, unlike law abiding citizens, are no longer constrained by the fear of a felony record that leaves them unable to effectively provide for a family.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yes, there was something in the bag, but it wasn't on fire. And the bag didn't hit him. It didn't even come close to hitting him. He may not have even seen the bag. He can't use the bag as a claim of self-defense since the bag was no longer a threat to him in any fashion when he shot the guy in the head.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Damn he got you Faun haha


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Well a democrat fascist mob wasn’t there for justice, brun, loot, steal, attack


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I would say that gun was his friend.  The attackers dispersed quite quickly


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 27, 2020)

You cannot use self-defense as a defense in a shooting when you bring a gun to a situation you clearly know you could be putting yourself in danger.  Otherwise, people who hate those who are protesting would go to events armed with guns and try to instigate a dangerous situation just so they could mow people down.  Yes, before people say these were riots and not just protests, that makes it even worse because outsiders like this guy are even more aware of the danger they are inserting themselves into.


----------



## Zorro! (Aug 27, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Are you sure that isn't Fake News?  Cite the Federal statute.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The events leading up to the shooting is evidence he tried to do bodily harm, the weapon, the chasing until he couldn’t run anymore.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Well I care that you bald-faced lied. That's why I asked you to post the video because I knew you were lying. I knew what he said and I knew who he said it to and I knew it wasn't the teen murderer.

You lie. That's what you do.


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2020)

What really happen:



Early in day, Kyle is spotted as part of a group cleaning up BLM graffiti.
Night fall, Kyle is with Libertarian group composed of white and black individuals who explain they support the protesters right to protest and target the government, but not destroy private property.
Video shows Kyle and group of Libertarians communicating with police, being thanked, receiving water from police.
Kyle is interviewed explaining he has been pepper sprayed, is here to protect the car lot, is an EMT and is providing medical assistance, interview is cut short when he runs to assist someone.
Libertarian group on film at a gas station a couple blocks from the car lot being confronted by angry bald man in red shirt (pedo dwarf) accompanied by lurch (skateboarding woman beater).
Independent journalist films people destroying the cars on the car lot for fun. Breaking out windows on all the vehicles with bats, hammers and stones.
Kyle being chased from a public roadway onto the car lot by pedo dwarf who has moved his red shirt onto his head as a mask. Gun shots from off to the side a short distance away. Pedo dwarf chucks an object. Kyle turns, fires, downing pedo dwarf instantly. Circles around to the back side. Pulls his phone, calls someone, says "I just killed someone", then turns and flees back towards the gas station and the police line.
Kyle running up the center of the road way, large crowd in pursuit. Punched once in the back of the head by an un-identified white male, maintains his balance and keeps running. Stumbles and falls in the middle of the road. Un-identified black male attempts a jump kick, Kyle fires towards him, believed the individual was not hit (has not been included in any injury reports, no video/pictures of him wounded). Skateboarding woman beater comes in with a flopping swing of the skateboard towards Kyle's head, striking his back/shoulder. Kyle fires point blank into the man's torso. Felon with a gun comes into view, stops, holds his hands up. Kyle refrains from firing. Felon with a gun then steps towards Kyle, dropping his arms, drawing/holding a gun. Shot point blank in the arm. Kyle refrains from firing again. Kyle gets up and begins walking up the roadway. Gun shots are repeatedly heard in the distance.
Kyle approaches gas station and police line. Raises his hands up, walks calmly toward the police, while most of the police pass Kyle up headed down the street towards where the incidents all occurred.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You can’t say it isn’t, but it’s circulating on the Internet that he was talking to the boy, these are coming from witnesses that were there.. but that’s not the issue, the issue is the democrat using the N word.. than trying to hurt the boy ..


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 27, 2020)

Flash said:


> What really happen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome... sounds totally guilty to me...  let's go to trial.  

He killed two people. No issue here.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Nope, now you're lying too. Wisconsin law makes it illegal for anyone under 18 to be in possession of a firearm.

*948.60 Possession of a dangerous weapon by a person under 18.*

(2)(a) *Any person under 18 years of age* who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor.​


----------



## Billy000 (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> *Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At
> Least Two BLM Rioters in Self Defense, One
> Rioter Was Carrying a Gun and Is a Convicted Felon*
> 
> ...


I love how you think the skateboarder is a wuss yet the guy with an AR-15 is somehow tough simply because he has an AR-15. Maybe if this stupid kid opted for pocketknife instead you’d have a point. You gun nuts are such morons lol


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


president biden can commute his sentence in 4 years if the high school dropout manages to get an education in prison. by then wannabe vigilantes might stay at home to not end up like this twerp.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

Show the law that allows someone to be killed for throwing a bag of urine at them....


----------



## Billy000 (Aug 27, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You idiots think you have the whole situation figured out huh? Like a knee jerk reaction? It’s all black and white to you is it? The kid with the rifle is a hero and the people be shot were scum? You dont even know what the fuck happened. These pictures don’t offer proof of anything. You’ll cling to anything as evidence.

I personally think it’s too soon to make a judgment on who is right and who is wrong. We are missing critical context. But hey, since when has that stopped you? You’re a republican after all.


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> ok. then the case is solved. anonymous douchebag on a retardconvention messageboard has spoken.


If the bedwetting lib prosecutors charge the kid with murder they stand a high risk of not making it stick

the rioters were attacking him


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


It's not. There is no age requirement in federal law about being in possession of a rifle.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > What really happen:
> ...


he walks.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOL

You moron, I just posted the law that blew up her post as the nonsense it is.


----------



## Fang (Aug 27, 2020)

To many questions... But I'll start here,

Why was Rittenhouse running down the street with an AR-15?


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> After Rittenhouse is exonerated on all charges reelected president Trump will invite him and his family to the White House where he will award the patriot Rittenhouse with a medal of honor.


I dont think the kid will walk away free

the liberals in WI will him get on illegal carry of a firearm by a minor

and I suspect they will go for the max which is 9 mo in jail and $10,000 fine


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, he's in the guy's face at about the 0:18 mark for pointing his gun at him. That guy gets pulled back and out of the frame of the camera but the guy in the red shirt continues yelling at him for pointing his gun at him.


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > SavannahMann said:
> ...


This thread has nothing to do with being under the age to own a race all it has to do with a mob attacking a citizen, and in self defense he acted Accordingly to his civil rights


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2020)

Fang said:


> Why was Rittenhouse running down the street with an AR-15?


He was responding to the violence on the left


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Are you a psychic?


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Flash said:


> View attachment 380735


LOLOL

Kyle ain't gettin' freed.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Facts:. He left his mom's basement with a rifle looking for someone to shoot.


----------



## Billy000 (Aug 27, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> After Rittenhouse is exonerated on all charges reelected president Trump will invite him and his family to the White House where he will award the patriot Rittenhouse with a medal of honor.


Lol oh god. The stupidity of this board makes me cringe. It’s absolutely unbearable cringe.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 27, 2020)

Fang said:


> To many questions... But I'll start here,
> 
> Why was Rittenhouse running down the street with an AR-15?


He was looking for someone to shoot.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 380735
> ...


Your going to have a bad year I predict you will
Quit
This site lol


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > *Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At
> ...


The guy with the skateboard is just plain stupid.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, it's on the video. He's seen getting in the guy's face for pointing a gun at him.

Are you still claiming he was yelling at the teen murderer, who's never seen in that video, for pointing his gun at the guy in the red shirt?


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 27, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ok. then the case is solved. anonymous douchebag on a retardconvention messageboard has spoken.
> ...


Wrong.  He left his mom's basement with a rifle looking for someone to shoot.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Wrong.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > To many questions... But I'll start here,
> ...


When you can read minds, let us know.  I doubt your claim will standup in court.


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > What really happen:
> ...




You always are confused about things like this.

You can kill a fucking felon Commie if he is trying to bash you over the head or chasing after you with a Glock.

It is called self defense.  I shit you not.  Go look it up.


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Wrong. He left his mom's basement with a rifle looking for someone to shoot.


Thats your opinion

but I see him on the video being attacked by the rioters


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 27, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...


Jizzy, read the thread title a few more times until you understand it...

Teen arrested for defending him self against the mob!​
... you should know it since you wrote it. Unfortunately for the teen murderer, his age is a factor in a self defense claim.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


LOL

Fortunately for me, you're a psycho, not a psychic.


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2020)

Lin Wood is defending Kyle for free.

Wood was on Richard Jewel's defense team.  He will rip that filthy ass prosecutor a new asshole.


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> The guy with the skateboard is just plain stupid.


A skateboard?

what sort of a childish idiot was he?

well, his stupidity finally caught up with him


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Flash said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


It's not self defense when folks are trying to disarm a murderer.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Wrong.  He left his mom's basement with a rifle looking for someone to shoot.


You liberals should be happy.  If more vigilantes step in like this to stop the BLM crazies, then Trump won't need to send in federal law enforcement.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So your guessing? Do you have a link?


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He still has the right to defend him self lol sad boy we aren’t communist yet


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


and you have no facts, so DEFLECT


----------



## Billy000 (Aug 27, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Oh yeah he went up against a guy with a semi automatic rifle! THAT guy is the tough one no doubt! After all, a rifle somehow makes a guy tough regardless of how much of a pussy they are without it!


----------



## Billy000 (Aug 27, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


And yet you’re fully convinced he is a hero based on the exact same information we all see. It’s so stupid.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > *Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At
> ...


Rioting and assault is not ?


----------



## Fang (Aug 27, 2020)

Fang said:


> To many questions... But I'll start here,
> 
> Why was Rittenhouse running down the street with an AR-15?



OK, I just read a few articles. As far as I can tell this kid wasn't protecting his own property. He showed up at the riots to protect other businesses. He's not a cop. It sounds like a self-appointed vigilante that took the law into his own hands. 

So the question is, what is Wisconsin law? Was he allowed to stand out there with an AR-15 and appoint himself to protect someone else's property? If yes, then he may get off. If no, then he's in serious legal trouble. But, his vigilante actions may have nothing to do with the shooting as well. So it could still be self defense.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 27, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...


You don't have to be a mind reader to figure this out.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


The difference is that you're a servile bootlicking imbecile.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Aug 27, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Right, a real tough guy would rather be beat to death with a skateboard.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 27, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong.  He left his mom's basement with a rifle looking for someone to shoot.
> ...


If more RWNJs start showing up armed you're gonna see protestors with arms as well.


----------



## Billy000 (Aug 27, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


It really doesn’t matter what i am. Of course, I’m the one who is waiting for more information to make a judgment about what happened.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

Fang said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > To many questions... But I'll start here,
> ...


I'm not sure what WI law says about this, but in a lot of states you are allowed to protect other people.   Whether you can protect their property is another thing.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Huh


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Whether he broke the law or not, he's still a hero.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Slobbers the idiot who said it was on video that the guy in the red shirt called the n-word.

I'm still waiting to see where you saw that, Jizzy?


----------



## Billy000 (Aug 27, 2020)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The point is, it doesn’t make him tough. As much as you idiots love guns, they are not somehow extensions of toughness. They give you a false sense of toughness. Get back to me when you take on a threat with hand to hand combat or a knife.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Yes you do, asshole.   You're making assumptions, and you know how well those stand up in court.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Spits a Russian troll.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

WTF19 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > WTF19 said:
> ...


Cries the idiot who couldn't refute a word I said.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Why, because I know your assumption is totally worthless in a court of law?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Castile doctrine also applies to motor vehicles..where is the kids car btw?

Not that it matters, he shot in self defense when the police were refusing to police thanks to the dem government.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Aug 27, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Hand to hand combat or a knife ? Ok Airborne Special Forces Ranger save some pussy for the rest of us lowly mortals.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The point is he was saying the N word, and it’s circulating on the Internet he was talking to the hero.. I’m just going with what the Internet is saying. Maybe you know more? lol I doubt it haha


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2020)

He did a great job in fucking the hateful Left Fake News that tried to screw Nick so hopefully he will get justice for Kyle.


*The attorney who is representing Covington Catholic teen Nick Sandmann has offered to represent the Kenosha gunman Kyle Rittenhouse pro bono.Sandmann Lawyer L. Lin Wood Offers to Represent 17-Year-Old Kenosha Shooter Pro Bono - American Greatness *


----------



## Zorro! (Aug 27, 2020)

SO THE WORD THAT THE RIOTS ARE BAD HAS GONE OUT FROM THE DEMOCRATS, and we get this rather sympathetic timeline in the NYT that makes the Kenosha shootings look like self-defense:



> About 15 minutes before the first shooting, police officers drive past Mr. Rittenhouse, and the other armed civilians who claim to be protecting the dealership, and offer water out of appreciation.
> Mr. Rittenhouse walks up to a police vehicle carrying his rifle and talks with the officers.
> He eventually leaves the dealership and is barred by the police from returning. Six minutes later footage shows Mr. Rittenhouse being chased by an unknown group of people into the parking lot of another dealership several blocks away.
> While Mr. Rittenhouse is being pursued by the group, an unknown gunman fires into the air, though it’s unclear why. The weapon’s muzzle flash appears in footage filmed at the scene.
> ...


Interesting.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

kyzr said:


> That's what happens when mayors and governors don't stop the riots, people defend their property....using....
> Self-Defense and the *Castle Doctrine
> Wisconsin law* allows deadly force in self-defense in the limited circumstances where the person defending themselves “reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm” to their person.
> 
> ...



castle doctrine has absolutely nothing to do with what that kid kid

He would have to be "occupying" a piece of property or vehicle for that to apply

People need to stop bringing up castle doctrine. Not how it works in Wisconsin. 

No one gives a shit how it works in texas


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, the point is you lied. You claimed he called the teen murderer the n-word. Here, I'll repost it ...



Jitss617 said:


> With the intention to do bodily harm he also called him the N-word twice.



... when pressed for proof, you admitted he isn't actually seen calling the teen murderer the n-word.

You lied and got caught. Deal with it, Jizzy.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


The big difference there is they were not breaking the law

I don't understand why you people want to support criminals


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

kyzr said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...



You have to be "occupying" the business

Or vehicle

It is not a stand your ground law. Which has no requirement for occupancy. He was not occupying anything he was just running around with a rifle

SHut the fuck up pleb, you are clearly too slow to be talking about the law

You weren't even clever in whatever white trash classroom you were educated in. You're certainly not on the internet. Know your place

Idiot


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Illegally carrying a firearm is a federal crime.  or didn't you know that.

A criminal is a criminal why do you want to encourage the breaking of federal and state laws?


----------



## hadit (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Imagined fact. That's not in evidence outside of your mind.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Having a gun you don't have a license to own isn't a federal crime lol

It's a misdemeanor in most states


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

BigDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > BigDave said:
> ...


So you support people breaking federal and state gun laws?

I have cad a CCW permit since I was 21 and I personally think anyone who breaks state and federal gun laws should serve jail time


----------



## hadit (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


There will be more of this and there will be more death until the riots stop being so violent and the police are allowed to break them up. I said early on that they would eventually assault someone who could and would fight back, and no number of gun control laws will stop it. That's the brutal truth.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Do you have evidence he didn’t? Mic drop


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Why do you need to take to the streets  to defend yourself?

You have no authority to cross state lines and illegally carry a firearm in the name of "self defense".

This kid had absolutely no reason to be illegally carrying a firearm  in a state where he was not a resident


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Oh good grief--he knew he was being attacked by a mob of violent criminals----------------shooting them was self defense.  I can't believe you are pretending that this guy didn't realize that he was under attack.


----------



## BigDave (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


He will if this is the beginning of the Right giving it back to communist domestic terrorists Antifa and BLM   It wouldn't be a bad thing to see those Communist scum shot down in the streets


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

hadit said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



so it doesn't matter to you that this kid was breaking state and federal laws?


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

BigDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > BigDave said:
> ...


So you are in favor of people breaking state and federal laws?


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



It's a fucking misdemeanor, there is no federal charge he wasn't doing it to sell it

Stop talking about whether his possession of the rifle was legal or not

Totally irrelevant to whether or not what he did was self defense


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 27, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> But the State's Attorney's office in Lake County, Illinois, said Kyle Rittenhouse was in bond court this morning regarding being a fugitive from justice in Wisconsin, and is being held on no bond.  The warrant out of Kenosha County, Wisconsin, charges the teen with first-degree intentional homicide, according to the Antioch Police.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I d rather be a bad ass than a dumbass like you.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > The kid with the rifle was breaking the law so you should not be defending him
> ...


The kid with the AR 15 was breaking both federal gun laws and the gun laws of WI.

Why do you support people who break the law?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


No one is in favor of that sans Leftists like Jerry Nadler.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I don't need evidence to prove you wrong when you're incapable of proving your claims are true. When are you going to stop hitting yourself in the head with your mic?


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


It's also a fucking federal crime.

You people say you are for "law and order" but you think it's OK for people to break federal and state laws.


----------



## BigDave (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


In this case i don't give a flying fuck   Right Wing Militias are going to rise up to take on and defeat communist Antifa and BLM and that's a good thing in my opinion.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Not when he shot the first guy he wasn't. At that point, only one person was chasing him.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I’m going with what the Internet is saying .. thanks


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > BigDave said:
> ...


Then you must agree with me that this kid should be found guilty of both state and federal gun crimes and should serve time like any other criminal who does the same.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

BigDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > BigDave said:
> ...



So then you are not for "law and order" but instead you want people to break the law.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



I don't know what makes you think I'm for "law and order". I'm not

I am for rationally dissecting what happened. And he didn't shoot anyone who wasn't chasing him the fuck around lol

A minor in possession of a gun isn't a federal crime. That's state law only

Minors aren't on the list of federally prohibited people from owning a gun


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Moron, this is the Internet. So who's saying it? Schmucks like you?


----------



## BigDave (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Civil War is coming and that's a fact and the communists will lose


----------



## DBA (Aug 27, 2020)

Camp said:


> The murderer is a dedicated trump supporter and as such is and was allowed to ignore laws and murder folks.



What about the guys that attacked him and pointed a gun at him? I bet they weren't Trump supporters.  Do you think they should be allowed to ignore laws, point guns at people and assault them without repercussion?


----------



## DBA (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



So then charge him with illegal carry, not murder for defending himself.  Easy peasy.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

sartre play said:


> A 17 year old is dead because we have all gone bat shit crazy, hate rules, common sense has left the building.


No he's dread becvause he made a series of bad


Dragonlady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > *Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At
> ...


Rittenhouse is not a victim.

He was committing state and federal gun crimes and he crossed state lines in order to do so.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Oh good grief, I don't know what is worse that you don't understand what SELF DEFENSE is or that you don't understand that GOOD GUYS do have the right to be good guys to defend others.    

YOu actually do have the right to stop criminals from attacking others....geebus----where is your sense of morals?


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


The kid with the rifle was a criminal who was illegally carrying a firearm in violation of both state and federal gun laws


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> > A 17 year old is dead because we have all gone bat shit crazy, hate rules, common sense has left the building.
> ...



He doesn't give up the right ot self defense when he's jaywalking...

Doesn't when he's got cocaine in his pocket

Not that complex

We're all constantly committing crimes, no one would have the right to self defense under this absurd view you peasants are taking.

Know your place, just like the white trash defending the cops. You're not better. 

Totally unprepared to have a discussion about the legalities of teh situation.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



But what they don't have is the right to carry a firearm illegally.


----------



## DBA (Aug 27, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > *Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At
> ...




Why are you sticking up for the guys that attacked him?


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > sartre play said:
> ...



He has the right to defend himself but what he doesn't have is the right to break state and federal gun laws Not that complex.

This kid was a criminal just like any other piece of shit that breaks the law.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

DBA said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


why are you sticking up for a kid who broke state and federal gun laws?


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



So he's guilty of a class a misdemeanor

Again he broke no federal laws*

Minors can have guns under federal law

It's not a controlled substance you can bring a gun across state lines


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > What really happen:
> ...


He killed two violent criminals attacking him.  I am actually damn impressed by the kids composure and able to know when to and when not to shoot while under attack and still also hitting the moving targets.  The kid is damn awesome.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

And illegally 


Mac-7 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Why was Rittenhouse running down the street with an AR-15?
> ...


and illegally carrying a firearm.

You don't respond to crime by committing crime


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

Flash said:


> He did a great job in fucking the hateful Left Fake News that tried to screw Nick so hopefully he will get justice for Kyle.
> 
> 
> *The attorney who is representing Covington Catholic teen Nick Sandmann has offered to represent the Kenosha gunman Kyle Rittenhouse pro bono.Sandmann Lawyer L. Lin Wood Offers to Represent 17-Year-Old Kenosha Shooter Pro Bono - American Greatness *


Both of these boys/ young men give me a sense of hope for the future.   They are both good kids-------attacked by the insanity of the communist dems.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Not for those under 18, Fruitcake....


*948.60 Possession of a dangerous weapon by a person under 18.*

(2)(a) *Any person under 18 years of age* who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor.​


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


But, murder?

I can see a charge for illegally carrying a rifle in public (which should be shot down by the SCOTUS immediately) but MURDER???


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Or to cross state lines with a weapon, with the intention of causing trouble at a legal protest.  This is what happens when your President tells his cult that protestors are lawless criminals who must be called to account.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> And illegally
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> ...


You don't commit MURDER in self defense.


----------



## DBA (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



I'm not. I said they can charge him with unlawful carry. The fact that he killed these people is a different topic. He isn't guilty of murder just because he was unlawfully carrying a firearm.  He would be guilty of murder if it is determined that he was not acting in self-defense.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 27, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



He crossed state lines with an illegal weapon and killed two people with it.  It you kill someone in the commission of another crime, you are guilty of murder.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Good.

Let's get the shooting part of this war started so it can be over.  I am ready to rid the world of communist fucktards.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



It's a class A misdemeanor and he has no record

He should get probation....? Because that's what would happen with any other charge like that


----------



## hadit (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


That's irrelevant to the point, which is that these laws will become less relevant to the people involved as their survival becomes more paramount and it becomes more apparent that the police are not going to intervene and save lives. You can be obsessed with him breaking laws all you want, but in this case, there are plenty of broken laws to go around. It's illegal, for example, to burn things and break them in riots. It's illegal to assault people. We can get very outraged that this kid broke some laws, but that's NOT going to bring back the dead, nor is it going to stop the next shooting. The plain truth is that this is only the beginning, not the end, because the riots are continuing and continuing to increase in violence, and as long as it's obvious the police will not protect citizens or their property, the citizens will fight back, and will not care about laws that are supposed to prevent them from doing so. People are fed up with being victims and will push back.

Let's put it this way. Where were the police who would have, in your world, seen this kid with a rifle and stopped him? Answer that question honestly and you'll start to understand how this happened.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...



Oh yea the globalist libertarian is gonna save us

Hahahahah

Shut the fuck up you simple monkey

No one wants what you're selling


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 27, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Felony Murder?

That's assuming a minor carrying a rifle in public (unconstitutional law) is a FELONY (I don't know if it is).


----------



## DBA (Aug 27, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



The rioters are the ones causing the problems. There are some peaceful protesters and plenty that aren't. Those that aren't are the peeps the Democrats are sticking up for.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



Wrong

He transported a gun across state lines

He was a minor and not allowed to carry a gun in public









						Federal Firearms Laws
					






					www.justice.gov
				




*C. AND, the firearm or ammunition was transported across a state line atany time. (Defendant need not have transported the firearm or known of itstransportation across state lines.) *






						Federal Minimum Age to Purchase and Possess Handguns | USCCA
					

Federal laws regarding the minimum age for the purchase and possession of handguns, including temporary transfers.




					www.usconcealedcarry.com
				





*FEDERAL MINIMUM AGE TO PURCHASE AND POSSESS HANDGUNS*
*Minimum Age for Possession of Handguns*
Subject to limited exceptions, federal law prohibits the possession (unlawful for a person to sell, deliver or otherwise transfer to a person who the transferor knows or has reasonable cause to believe is a juvenile) of a handgun or handgun ammunition by any person under the age of 18


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 27, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


I will say what I want, when I want, and you will sit there and LIKE it, bitch.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...



He wasn't in a car.

And he was still illegally carrying a firearm because he was only 17


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



HE'S NOT A PROHIBITED PERSON, HE CAN MOVE GUNS AND AMMO ACROSS STATE LINES

C. MEANS NOTHING UNLESS YOU'RE A PROHIBITED PERSON.

IF WISCONSIN HAD THE SAME LAWS AS ILLINOIS EVERYTHING WOULD HAVE BEEN LEGAL

YOU CAN CHECK YOUR GUN IN AT A FUCKING AIRPORT YOU DOLT

And a rifle isn't a handgun.


----------



## DBA (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Again, how does this make him guilty of murder? The short answer is that it doesn't.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

BigDave said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > BigDave said:
> ...


good to know you are in favor of breaking federal and state laws.

I wonder if you will still support criminal activity when you get shot by a person who illegally uses a gun


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


I thought he was carrying a rifle, not a handgun.

Federal law does not apply.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



It is illegal for anyone UNDER THE AGE OF 18 to carry a gun in WI


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Yea, that's the class A misdemeanor i keep talkign about

That's the only law he violated

Possession of a firearm by a minor

Federally and in Illinois what he was doing (before the shooting started anyway) was 100% legal


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Aug 27, 2020)

Course it was self defense, all the evidence we needed was for PROGS to declare the victim the culprit, that's what they're trained for.

News for the commie-loving maggots.  When you assault people, when you threaten police officers then YOU OWN THE BEHAVIOR AND CONSEQUENCES.  Your mother is not here to tolerate your rancid attitudes.  It's not societies fault that it's YOU WHO IS FUCKED.  Take responsibility.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...




He was not idiot..............and that wouldn't matter anyways.  First off, even if had been in violation of a gun law because of his age, that doesn't mean that the mob gets to attack him.  Hell it makes oy worse, since they would have had to know that he was just a kid that they were attacking.

Secondly, in WI adults have the right to open carry----kids can to as long as they have adult supervision which he had before the mob separated him from the others and tried to kill him.

And Third---the mob had no right to try harm him as soon as they did---he had the right to defend himself from the violent communists and criminals killing them.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


How can I agree when I don't know anything about the case yet? Are we not innocent until proven guilty in America? You must agree with me that all those rioters that were arrested should have to go to court.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 27, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...











						NRA-ILA | Citizen's Guide To Federal Firearms Laws - Summary
					

A Citizen`s Guide to Federal Firearms Laws A summary of federal restrictions on the purchase, sale, possession, and transportation of firearms and ammunition. Caution: Firearm laws are subject to frequent change and court interpretation.




					www.nraila.org
				





*Ineligible Persons*

The following classes of people are ineligible to possess, receive, ship, or transport firearms or ammunition:


Those convicted of crimes punishable by imprisonment for over one year, except state misdemeanors punishable by two years or less.
Fugitives from justice.
Unlawful users of certain depressant, narcotic, or stimulant drugs.
Those adjudicated as mental defectives or incompetents or those committed to any mental institution.
Illegal aliens.
Citizens who have renounced their citizenship.
Those persons dishonorably discharged from the Armed Forces.
*Persons less than 18 years of age for the purchase of a shotgun or rifle.*
Persons less than 21 years of age for the purchase of a firearm that is other than a shotgun or rifle.
Persons subject to a court order that restrains such persons from harassing, stalking, or threatening an intimate partner.
Persons convicted in any court of a misdemeanor crime of domestic violence.


----------



## Desperado (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> *Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At
> Least Two BLM Rioters in Self Defense, One
> Rioter Was Carrying a Gun and Is a Convicted Felon*
> 
> ...


If the police fail to do their job you must be prepared to protect your property and yourself by any and all means possible.
Epic Failure on the part of the police


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



ok i'll give you that one too, he MIGHT have violated that law by transporting the weapon.

But if he was with an adult related to him or not...He'd have been 100% legal

And i'm assuming this legal jargon isn't referencing some exchange and is as it looks. Simply moving the weapon on public property is illegal for a minor


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > And illegally
> ...


It's not self defense when the actor is in the commission of a crime...

*939.48  Self-defense and defense of others.*
(1m) (a) In this subsection:
2. “Place of business" means a business that the actor owns or operates.​
(b) The presumption described in par. (ar) *does not apply* if any of the following applies:
1. The actor was engaged in a criminal activity...​

He had no legal authority to threaten lethal force to protect someone else's property and he was "engaged in a criminal activity" when he fired his weapon. A self defense case will fail him if the law is upheld in court.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Why are you hung up on who he was talking to why aren’t you upset that he’s calling somebody the N-word? How do you democrat supposed to be protective? Lol


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


That's for handguns, not rifles. There are no federal age limits on rifles.









						Minimum Age | Giffords
					

Universal background checks save lives from gun violence.




					lawcenter.giffords.org


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Innocent until proven guilty is a legal construct. This is an internet forum, not a courtroom. He's guilty as sin.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Procedural crime again. 

And a criminal is not a criminal when our society is over-legalized. 

Equating being 17 and possessing an otherwise legal firearm with destroying property an assaulting people is idiotic.

You equivocating horse's ass. 

Apologies to horses everywhere.


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2020)

Kyle has two Commie kills and one wounded with his $500 AR with a $30 optic.

Meanwhile I have $100K in firearms with most of my ARs being $1500-$2000 in value and I don't have jackshit in fighting Communism in the US.

Kyle is Da Man!


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



All procedural bullshit. When the government decides it doesn't want to keep order, this is what it fucking gets.

I hope the kid gets off, and you die a little bit inside because of it you rioting loving wanna be rioter poseur.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Procedural bullshit. 

You seem far more fixated on someone breaking dumb gun control laws as opposed to people rioting and destroying lives. 

Of course you do, because you a gun grabbing, pussy footing, SJW loving simpleton.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Where the F are the leaders standing up
For this kid!? Where are he law makers!? This is what happens when you give in to the mob .


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


All federal and state gun laws are unconstitutional, so yeah....I am in favor of breaking them all and I will NEVER rest until it is legal for a child to carry a fucking belt-fed machine gun to fucking school!!!

Machine guns or Valhalla!!!


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



And you are a cum-sucking gun grabbing asshole, fixated on breaking chickenshit procedural laws over rioting and destruction.

You fucking pathetic loser.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 27, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



The weapon was legal. If they attacked him first and he defended himself the overlaying procedural crime is worthless.

Considering the local cops ain't enforcing shit on anyone is double value.

Even if tried, they won't convict. Jury Nullifcation time.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I thought licensing guns was unconstitutional.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...




"It's not self defense when the actor is in the commission of a crime..."


No idiot---the law goes its not self defense when the actor is in the commission of a FELONY-----

a 17 year old carrying a gun especially after being separated by the adults is not a felony but a procedural misdeamor.  

Want to try again?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


WI has open carry, so how could it be illegal?


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> You don't respond to crime by committing crime


Thats what the lib protesters are doing


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Nope.  It's legal to carry a firearm in WI.  It has open-carry.  There are no federal laws banning open-carry

You're an imbecile.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


How was it illegal?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


What gun laws are those?


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Perry Mason strikes again

I think many more protesters/misfits are going to get shot if the riots continue


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


He didn't, moron.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...




Nope---------innocent as hell.................

And the dipchit trump-haters are so stupid that they don't realize that going after this kid will only back fire on their arses as the suburban mothers and grandmothers such as myself will only feel a need to protect him as we are also at the same time developing a strong hate of the dem brown shirts rioting and attacking people.

Sweet kid volunteering to help hurt people and clean up graffitti verses violent drug up violent communists and BLM criminals attacking him and burning down cities?  You really want to put this image into mothers heads about what the dems are really about? 

Play stupid games---because you idiot trump haters are going to be win stupid prizes like ust not the loss of the presidency again, but likely congress as well.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> > A 17 year old is dead because we have all gone bat shit crazy, hate rules, common sense has left the building.
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> WI has open carry, so how could it be illegal?


He was under 18

but that is only a misdemeanor


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Hey Faun.  You have misinterpreted a statutory presumption.

_(ar) If an actor intentionally used force that was intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm, *the court may not consider whether the actor had an opportunity to flee or retreat* before he or she used force *and shall presume that the actor reasonably believed that the force was necessary* to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself if the actor makes such a claim under sub. (1) and either of the following applies: 

1. The person against whom the force was used was in the process of unlawfully and forcibly entering the actor's dwelling, motor vehicle, or place of business, the actor was present in the dwelling, motor vehicle, or place of business, and the actor knew or reasonably believed that an unlawful and forcible entry was occurring.
2. The person against whom the force was used was in the actor's dwelling, motor vehicle, or place of business after unlawfully and forcibly entering it, the actor was present in the dwelling, motor vehicle, or place of business, and the actor knew or reasonably believed that the person had unlawfully and forcibly entered the dwelling, motor vehicle, or place of business.
(b) The presumption described in par. (ar) does not apply if any of the following applies:_

Now ready what you quoted again.

THE PRESUMPTION does not apply...

Which means he must prove that he had no opportunity to flee.  The video pretty much shoots that shit down and proves it for him.  He was on the ground against multiple attackers who were also carrying weapons.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 27, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



No, it does not have to be a felony.
If you are stealing apples from a neighbor's tree and they threaten you, you can not shoot them and claim defense because YOU caused the situation to happen.
It as NOTHING to do with whether a felony or misdemeanor.
You can never claim self defense if you caused it from any sort of improper behavior, including inflammatory speech.

And openly carrying a rifle into a demonstration is VERY inflammatory.
People had a right to demonstrate, and then had a right to attack someone threatening with a rifle.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 27, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...


Then head for China or Cuba you moron.  There aren't any communists here.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 27, 2020)

Racist TV Host Trevor Noah
“How come Jacob Blake was seen as a deadly threat for a theoretical gun — that he might have and might try to commit a crime with — but this gunman, who was armed and had already shot people, who had shown that he is a threat, was arrested the next day, given full due process of the law and generally treated like a human being whose life matters?” Noah said. 
“I’m asking these as questions, but I feel like we know the answer. The answer is that the gun doesn’t matter as much as who’s holding the gun. Because to some people, black skin is the most threatening weapon of all.” 

comment

Most Left Wing Extremist have very limited reasoning power.
They also make everything about race because they are Racist.
When Blake reached into his car for his knife it was a direct leathal threat to the Policeman.
The Policeman has a 100% right to defend himself.
The real question should be why do people refuse to comply with police commands?
The Rittenhouse situation is entirely different.
The Police were not there at the time of the incident.
It is clear from the video that one of the Violent Far Left Extremist used his skateboard as a club and the other assailant pulled a gun on him.
It is a clear case of self defense.

If Noah wants to make this issue about race then he should show just a little equaility about it.
The Police shoot more than twice as many White suspects annually than Black suspects, but the Left Wingers never make it a racial issue or have riots and protests.
The question is why?
Why is the Left only concerned about police brutality when the suspect is Black?
The answer is obvious.
The Left shamelessly exploit minorities for greedy political purposes.









						Trevor Noah asks why police shot Jacob Blake but not Kyle Rittenhouse
					

'I feel like we know the answer,' says 'The Daily Show' host after white teen Kyle Rittenhouse was charged with killing protesters in Kenosha, Wis.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 27, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


All of that is meaningless in this case.  The kid left his home with a rifle to find someone to shoot.


----------



## mamooth (Aug 27, 2020)

As usual, the Nazi thugs have come out in force to defend one of their own.

Rittenhouse was a Trump-worshipping POS who came to town with intent to kill. He had that mindset because the Nazi filth of the Trump cult told him that being a murderous psychopath was a good thing.

The Trump cultists had best hope the atheists are right, or they're in for a toasty afterlife.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 27, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...




Wrong.
The shooter had no reason to even be there except to deliberately intimidate, which is illegal.
He was not protecting his own property or the property of others, and the others did not have deadly weapons like firearms or knives.  A skateboard is not a deadly weapon, so you can not shoot someone attacking you with a skateboard.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 27, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Lol, and you probably think Democrats are the fascists, don't you.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Oh, yes.  No commies here at all.
 

Your BLM founders admitted they are.  

Bunch of Commie Chameleons.  Always trying to hide their true colors.

LET'S ALL SING WITH BOY GEORGE:

_Commie Commie Commie 
Commie Chameleons_


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



He's not a fascist he's an anarchist

He's for open borders and pinkertons instead of state funded police

I'll give him that

he just votes for fascists


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Flash said:


> View attachment 380762


Here, I fixed that for ya....


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 27, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


1.  A skateboard is a deadly weapon when used to bash someone on the head, especially if you are being attacked by several people.

2.  The "protecting own property" is only applicable to the *PRESUMPTION* that he believed reasonable force was necessary to prevent his own death.  It's the burden of proof.  He does not get the presumption so he has the burden to prove that he reasonably believe the force was necessary.  That video sold it for me.  He was being attacked by multiple assailants who were using hard objects as weapons.  He was on the ground and had no opportunity to escape.

Justice was done.  I am glad those fuckers got smoked.  

More please.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Sorry, but arming yourself before you enter a dangerous situation is just prudence.  It only "inflames" SJW morons who believe they have a right to destroy other people's property.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


LOLOL

I fucking quoted, and linked, the law and you're still incapable of understanding?

No, yokel, it specifies "criminal activity." And a class A misdemeanor is a crime.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Not if you're under 18, fucking moron...

*948.60  Possession of a dangerous weapon by a person under 18.*​​(1)  In this section, “dangerous weapon" means any firearm, loaded or unloaded; any electric weapon, as defined in s. 941.295 (1c) (a); metallic knuckles or knuckles of any substance which could be put to the same use with the same or similar effect as metallic knuckles; a nunchaku or any similar weapon consisting of 2 sticks of wood, plastic or metal connected at one end by a length of rope, chain, wire or leather; a cestus or similar material weighted with metal or other substance and worn on the hand; a shuriken or any similar pointed star-like object intended to injure a person when thrown; or a manrikigusari or similar length of chain having weighted ends.​(2) (a) *Any person under 18 years of age* who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor.​
Not only is he facing prison ... so is whoever gave him that gun ...

(b) Except as provided in par. (c), any person who intentionally sells, loans or gives a dangerous weapon to a person under 18 years of age is guilty of a Class I felony.
(c) Whoever violates par. (b) is guilty of a Class H felony if the person under 18 years of age under par. (b) discharges the firearm and the discharge causes death to himself, herself or another.​


----------



## hadit (Aug 27, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Not a deadly weapon? Do you seriously not believe a skateboard could be used to kill you very quickly? When someone is wielding an object with the intent to kill you, most objects can become deadly weapons.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


For the PURCHASE not the possession of...

Federal law does not apply.  AGAIN


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...





> (2) (a) *Any person under 18 years of age* who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a *Class A misdemeanor.*


There goes that felony murder theory.


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> People had a right to demonstrate, and then had a right to attack someone threatening with a rifle.


And he had a right to defend himself

a lot more libs are gonna get killed if they continue tis behavour


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I see you learned some new phrases by reading at this forum. Good for you.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Dumbfuck.... being in possession of a firearm is a Class A misdemeanor. Using that firearm to kill 2 people is felonious first degree murder.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > People had a right to demonstrate, and then had a right to attack someone threatening with a rifle.
> ...



The guy will have a target on his back the rest of his life

if you have any sense, you will not do what he did lol

especially for some one else's property

convenient on how you old pussies wouldn't even think about what that little pale shit did. Yet here you are praising him like you'd like your own sons to.

Liar

Learn from storm front. De escalate. Just fucking up your own, you low born ****


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2020)

*The filthy Left says Kyle came "across state lines".  LOL.  His home was 20 minutes away.

How come the filthy Left isn't concerned that the Communists that he shot were all from "across state lines"?*


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


While he's prison, his back is not where the "target" will be.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Not if it's in self defense, moron.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You assume that using a firearm to kill 2 people IN AND OF ITSELF is felonious, which is why you are fucking gun grabber.

Did the kid fear for his life?  Was that fear reasonable?  That's all that matters.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Nope.  It's legal to carry a firearm in WI.  It has open-carry.  There are no federal laws banning open-carry
> 
> You're an imbecile.



You just destroyed perfectlygood Fake News and another lineral snowflake false narrative...


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 380762
> ...


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

And remember boys and girls, a Patriot with an AR-15 always beats a violent left wing foreign-funded domestic terrorist carrying a SKATEBOARD. 

 

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> And remember boys and girls, a Patriot with an AR-15 always beats a violent left wing foreign-funded domestic terrorist carrying a SKATEBOARD.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Don't bring a skateboard to a gun fight.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


It's not self defense moron when the actor is engaged in criminal activity. Which the teen murderer was by a) illegally possessing a firearm; and b) having that firearm to protect someone else's property.

*939.48  Self-defense and defense of others.*​​(b) The presumption described in par. (ar) *does not apply* if any of the following applies:​1. The actor was engaged in a criminal activity​


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



*939.48  Self-defense and defense of others.*

(b) The presumption described in par. (ar) *does not apply* if any of the following applies:
1. The actor was engaged in a criminal activity​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


You don't decide the rules you leftist moron.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Orange cat crushed you. 

Zero cred left.

Crawl back in your hole.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Are you still claiming he called the teen murderer the n-word for pointing his gun at him??


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Stop me, pussy.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 27, 2020)

America incarcerates more people than any other country in the history of the world. are we the worst monsters in the history of the world? i'm pretty sure the answer is no. MAKE CHANGE!


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


LOLOL

Yeah, he "crushed" me by owning himself by promoting the nonsense that the economy is booming now.


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## impuretrash (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Are you still claiming he called the teen murderer the n-word for pointing his gun at him??



Not only was he a convicted child predator, even worse... he said the N word! Good riddance, I say.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Flash said:


> View attachment 380802


America FCUK YEAH!


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


If you are jaywalking, does that make it murder?  Only a fucking moron like you would say it does.  "Criminal" means he's committing a felony.  A) is a misdemeanor, and b) isn't a crime of any kind.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Misdemeanors do not constitute "criminal activity," moron


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOL

Triggered...you want to fight me, Fawn?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You were crushed and ran off with your tail tucked between your sissy legs. Moron. Want me to post the pic again?


----------



## harmonica (Aug 27, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> But the State's Attorney's office in Lake County, Illinois, said Kyle Rittenhouse was in bond court this morning regarding being a fugitive from justice in Wisconsin, and is being held on no bond.  The warrant out of Kenosha County, Wisconsin, charges the teen with first-degree intentional homicide, according to the Antioch Police.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why do you hate America and great Americans and LOVE criminals??


----------



## mamooth (Aug 27, 2020)

Just to emphasize how disgusting the Trump fascists here are ... skateboard guy attacked the Trump cult shooter _after_ that terrorist had shot someone. _After_.

The Trump cult here is literally saying that it's wrong to defend yourself against a terrorist shooter, provided that shooter is a Trump cultist. They literally think they have a license to freely kill their political opponents. Violent fascist psychopaths, every last one of them.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


*"A) is a misdemeanor, and b) isn't a crime of any kind."*

LOLOL

Even the state of Wisconsin thinks you're a fucking moron...

*939.51 Classification of misdemeanors.*

(3) *Penalties for misdemeanors* are as follows:
(a) For a Class A misdemeanor, a fine not to exceed $10,000 or imprisonment not to exceed 9 months, or both.​
*939.60 Felony and misdemeanor defined.* 

A crime punishable by imprisonment in the Wisconsin state prisons is a felony. *Every other crime is a misdemeanor.*​
But according to the USMB's Class A fucking moron, Wisconsin is incarcerating people who *didn't* commit a *crime*.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


.....we know you hate America and love criminals ..this more-of-a man than you are justifiably used self defense when being attacked by CRIMINALS, just like the cops  are attacked/etc by criminals ...


----------



## harmonica (Aug 27, 2020)

mamooth said:


> Just to emphasize how disgusting the Trump fascists here are ... skateboard guy attacked the Trump cult shooter _after_ that terrorist had shot someone. _After_.
> 
> The Trump cult here is literally saying that it's wrong to defend yourself against a terrorist shooter, provided that shooter is a Trump cultist. They literally think they have a license to freely kill their political opponents. Violent fascist psychopaths, every last one of them.


Just to emphasize how disgusting the BLM fascists here are ... skateboard guy attacked the shooter

The BLM cult here is literally saying that it's wrong to defend yourself against a terrorist, provided that shooter is a Trump cultist. They literally think they have a license to freely kill their political opponents. Violent fascist psychopaths, every last one of them.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > It was not his property.
> ...


..it's the same with Floyd, etc--they commit a crime, resist and attack the police--then they blame the police!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamooth (Aug 27, 2020)

harmonica said:


> ....we know you hate America and love criminals ..this more-of-a man than you are justifiably used self defense when being attacked by CRIMINALS, just like the cops  are attacked/etc by criminals ...



Says the guy currently sucking the ass of a terrorist, and hating on Americans who tried to stop the terrorist.

I know why you Trump cultists are in such a bad spot. Your cult lied to you all, again, and you fell for it, like you always do, because you're all drooling cult morons who always fall for it. Your masters didn't tell you the crowd came after the guy _after_ he started shooting.

If you had a spine, you'd condemn your masters for lying to your face like that. But you won't. All the Trump cultists here will instead do what they always do. They'll drop to their knees, lick their masters' boots with even more gusto, thank their masters for for lying to them, and then beg for more lies.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


......you ARE supporting the jackasses of  BLM that are breaking the law and committing violence if you think the man is guilty of murder


----------



## Ken Mac (Aug 27, 2020)

You want a great breakdown on what happened?  here it is

Kyle Rittenhouse is a defender of his life.

The others are *insert your opinion here*.

Gofundme took down Kyle's gofundme page within minutes of it being put up.  The father, apparently, was asking for donations for his son's defense.  Gofundme also, apparently, gave the collected funds to Huber (skateboard wielding warrior with a rap sheet longer than my arm) whom Kyle shot and killed.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 27, 2020)

Ken Mac said:


> You want a great breakdown on what happened?  here it is
> 
> Kyle Rittenhouse is a defender of his life.
> 
> ...


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> WTF19 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


idiot?  thanx--but being a piece of shit, brain dead , waste of oxygen demoncrat just is not an alternative.  oh  and usually what you type is useless bullshit---just saying


----------



## WTF19 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


you must be looking in the mirror!!!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 27, 2020)

Flash said:


> *The filthy Left says Kyle came "across state lines".  LOL.  His home was 20 minutes away.
> 
> How come the filthy Left isn't concerned that the Communists that he shot were all from "across state lines"?*


the first one he shot, lived in kenosha. the other two lived in wisconsin as well.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Dana7360 (Aug 27, 2020)

kyzr said:


> That's what happens when mayors and governors don't stop the riots, people defend their property....using....
> Self-Defense and the *Castle Doctrine
> Wisconsin law* allows deadly force in self-defense in the limited circumstances where the person defending themselves “reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm” to their person.
> 
> ...




I tried to read your post. 

I couldn't get past the ridiculous lie in the first part of the first sentence. 

Tell me what property a 17 year old child who lives in a different state owns?

The child isn't even from Wisconsin. How can he be protecting his property if he doesn't even live there?

What property of value does that 17 year old child own that those protesters were harming?

You are so full of garbage.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > That's what happens when mayors and governors don't stop the riots, people defend their property....using....
> ...


He said he worked at the gas station he was there to protect it, until the mob chased him


----------



## lantern2814 (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > But you have no problem with people supplying rioters with food and water. Upset? Yes. Upset that assholes like you spread your BS about the police while you’re a lazy bigot who can’t hold down a job. Go ahead, let an angry mob chase you and start beating your ass. You better lay there and take it.
> ...


Of course not. We know how lazy you are. And how big a liar and racist you are. No lawsuits. Giving water is your pathetic evidence? Weak. Self defense will see charges dropped and you cry.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 27, 2020)

you can't make it up!

say their names? SAY THEIR NAMES?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 27, 2020)

Flash said:


> You always are confused about things like this.
> 
> You can kill a fucking felon Commie if he is trying to bash you over the head or chasing after you with a Glock.
> 
> It is called self defense. I shit you not. Go look it up.



Nobody is going to buy this kid travelled 22 miles with an illegal gun and was just happened into trouble.


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2020)

Juicin said:


> The guy will have a target on his back the rest of his life


I think that a little melodramatic

in our fast paced culture 15 minutes of fame is starting to last even less than 15 minutes


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> While he's prison, his back is not where the "target" will be.


I hear this all the time from liberals

the left are fascinated by male sex in prison


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 27, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> Of course not. We know how lazy you are. And how big a liar and racist you are. No lawsuits. Giving water is your pathetic evidence? Weak. Self defense will see charges dropped and you cry.



The point is, a Curfew was in effect.  

The KPD (already notorious for corruption and racism) let a militia of white Wannabes show up with their guns...despite the fact they were supposed to be enforcing a curfew and keeping people off the streets. 

In short, for a CIVIL SUIT, the families of the people killed have a slam dunk case against the city.  The deaths were the foreseeable results of their negligence. 

Between that and the money they are going to end up paying Blake's family, Kenosha is going to be broke.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 27, 2020)

Flash said:


> Kyle has two Commie kills and one wounded with his $500 AR with a $30 optic.
> 
> Meanwhile I have $100K in firearms with most of my ARs being $1500-$2000 in value and I don't have jackshit in fighting Communism in the US.
> 
> Kyle is Da Man!



I'm sure he did what you would never have the BALLS to do, but he probably set your side back a long way.  

People don't like rioting, but they like thugs in the street murdering people even less.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > The guy will have a target on his back the rest of his life
> ...



My kin are from around there. It's a small place

He's fucked


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 27, 2020)

He will be exonerated and given several awards.  Nick Sandmann's attorney is already on board to defend him.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

I feel bad for anybody that messes with this kid the way he can handle a rifle wow, He shot  the guys arm off When he was  about to get shot point blank


----------



## freyasman (Aug 27, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...


The "teenager", or "youth", was making sure he didn't get his ass beat to death, apparently.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > That's what happens when mayors and governors don't stop the riots, people defend their property....using....
> ...


You still haven't figured out that that the DEM BRown shirt communists and BLM are harming everyone with their riots, looting, burning, attacking, and murdering....


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I feel bad for anybody that messes with this kid the way he can handle a rifle wow, He shot  the guys arm off When he was  about to get shot point blank



He will never have the right to own a gun again....lol

guaranteed a condition to his plea


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 27, 2020)

mamooth said:


> Just to emphasize how disgusting the Trump fascists here are ... skateboard guy attacked the Trump cult shooter _after_ that terrorist had shot someone. _After_.
> 
> The Trump cult here is literally saying that it's wrong to defend yourself against a terrorist shooter, provided that shooter is a Trump cultist. They literally think they have a license to freely kill their political opponents. Violent fascist psychopaths, every last one of them.


Was it before or after? What was the skateboard guy doing there?


----------



## dudmuck (Aug 27, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


Thats because white supremacists were seen entering Kenosha to vandalize and hurt protesters.
And, across the USA, white supremacists have infiltrated police departments.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel bad for anybody that messes with this kid the way he can handle a rifle wow, He shot  the guys arm off When he was  about to get shot point blank
> ...


Yea no way in hell that kid was born to handle a gun, he will be a cop.. he did nothing wrong


----------



## j-mac (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



There will have to be an investigation, and not some demand for a rush...There are reports that a rioter drew down on him before he shot anyone, so let's see.


----------



## j-mac (Aug 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > You always are confused about things like this.
> ...



It is more believable then the left's stupid narrative that right wingers are responsible for the rioting....


----------



## j-mac (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Really? let me see a quote or something....


----------



## Juicin (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You tell that to the DA who has to run in kenosha lol

They will do their utmost to fuck t hat kid up, irrelevant of how they really feel about it

The people want it


----------



## j-mac (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Well, you have it all figured out....You could save Kenosha lots of money in trial costs....What should he get? Death?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


Idk he’s gonna have a gun again he’s amazing


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> 
> 
> A 17-year-old suspect has been arrested in connection to at least one of the two shooting deaths amid the unrest Tuesday night in Kenosha, Wis., Illinois police confirmed on Wednesday.
> ...


We can't rush to any judgements regarding Jacob Blake.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 27, 2020)

Don't agonize, organize! 

DON'T AGONIZE, ORGANIZE!

DON'T AGONIZE, ORGANIZE! DON'T AGONIZE, ORGANIZE! DON'T AGONIZE, ORGANIZE!


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

kyzr said:


> That's what happens when mayors and governors don't stop the riots, people defend their property....using....
> Self-Defense and the *Castle Doctrine
> Wisconsin law* allows deadly force in self-defense in the limited circumstances where the person defending themselves “reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm” to their person.
> 
> ...


The castle doctrine does not apply to folks protecting someone else's property.

*939.48  Self-defense and defense of others.*
(1m) (a) In this subsection:
2. “Place of business" means a business that the actor owns or operates.​


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


He doesn't even live there -- how does he work at that gas station?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 27, 2020)

kyzr said:


> That's what happens when mayors and governors don't stop the riots, people defend their property....using....
> Self-Defense and the *Castle Doctrine
> Wisconsin law* allows deadly force in self-defense in the limited circumstances where the person defending themselves “reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm” to their person.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the kid was from out of state and was unlawfully carrying that weapon based on what I've read. On those counts he is liable


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


He has to live at the gas station!? Lol what!?


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Not at the gas station, but in that area, if not in that state. So how does he work there?


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


Really.


Are you feeling stupid now?


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I would like that but no, Wisconsin doesn't have the death penalty. Life in prison will have to do.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Who cares it has nothing to do what he did bro.. you’re still not gonna win this you can’t attack people you disagree with.. he’s going to be free soon.. deal with it


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes in self defense.. you can’t unchange the video lol


----------



## Dana7360 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...





Prove that.

He didn't even live in that state. 

He illegally had a weapon and murdered 2 people. That isn't protecting anything.

There was no gas station in the middle of that street or anywhere near that street. 

Try another lie. That one doesn't work.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


Nope, not self defense as the teen murderer was in the commission of a crime.


----------



## Dana7360 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





He doesn't even live in that state.

You are making up a lie. 

You have failed to show any proof of your claim.

What is the name of the business? Who owns it? No responsible business person has a 17 year old child there with a semi automatic weapon. Nor would any allow it since it's illegal. 

Try another lie that one just is way too lame.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


Amazing how these fools justify everything. This kid is a hero. I hope so many MFs take this in their  own hands eventually. The girlies will run. No old ladies to knock down.


----------



## Invisibleflash (Aug 27, 2020)

MSM TV news tonight still pushing it as they were hero's who got killed trying to stop the killer. No mention of self-defense.


----------



## Invisibleflash (Aug 27, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Can you imagine if the shits were on the jury...or worse running the country?


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL
You brought it up, now you don't want to talk about it?  

Just like you claimed his first victim called him the n-word, now you don't want to talk about that either.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Wish you had this much caring for the Chaz murders hypocrite. Christ if I thought like you I'd have slaved to a boss in a shit job my whole life. I would riot too with that kind of miserable existence.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


And it's illegal in Wisconsin to use deadly force to protect someone else's property.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


I saw a video where he said he worked there.. maybe I misunderstood him, it was from a distance.. he killed in self defense.. you can’t change the video


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You right that’s why he shot the mob off of him


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What crime are you talking about now!? Lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Well you should move out of America little man because we have tons of our kids trained , armed and ready to use


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Still
Self defense. Hehe


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


Fortunately for me, I have a great job. I work whatever hours I want from the comfort of my home and I make great money doing it.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Same crime.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That was debuked poor guy., this boy really scares you lol


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

You mindlessly post a montage someone else put together and claim it's evidence of self defense -- only it's built on the crumbling foundation that a molotov cocktail was thrown at him. So much for that claim.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Suuure it was. uh-huh.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 27, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 
Hun we have a right to free speech.  I have the right to say what I want including the N word btw, and if some idiot attacks me over the use of the word, I still have the right to self defense and to shoot him   What a weird twisted mind that you have that you think that you have the right to attack someone for what they say....and that they can't defend themselves.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

j-mac said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...



 They might have. It very well might not matter though if it was determined that what he did was in the midst of committing a crime.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


I’m showing him being attacked.. I know he’s a republican but you just can’t go attacking ppl


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What law did he break?


----------



## freyasman (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Let me guess; you get paid to spread stupid shit via the internet.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

Oh? He's illegally registered as a Republican?  Figures.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Or if it's determined he provoked it.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


The same one I posted half a dozen times. You should seek medical attention for your inability to retain information.  Could be brain damage.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


No.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


They been debunked and had nothing too do with self defense.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




The New York Times is reporting that he may have been the victim...

*Here are key excerpts from the story, “Tracking the Suspect in the Fatal Kenosha Shootings,” in which Times reporters stitch together a timeline from several videos, and with my highlights:*

*In most of the footage The Times has reviewed from before the shootings, Mr. Rittenhouse is around this area. He also offers medical assistance to protesters.

About 15 minutes before the first shooting, police officers drive past Mr. Rittenhouse, and the other armed civilians who claim to be protecting the dealership, and offer water out of appreciation.

Mr. Rittenhouse walks up to a police vehicle carrying his rifle and talks with the officers.

He eventually leaves the dealership and is barred by the police from returning. Six minutes later footage shows Mr. Rittenhouse being chased by an unknown group of people into the parking lot of another dealership several blocks away.
While Mr. Rittenhouse is being pursued by the group, an unknown gunman fires into the air, though it’s unclear why. The weapon’s muzzle flash appears in footage filmed at the scene.

Mr. Rittenhouse turns toward the sound of gunfire as another pursuer lunges toward him from the same direction. Mr. Rittenhouse then fires four times, and appears to shoot the man in the head. . .

As Mr. Rittenhouse is running, he trips and falls to the ground. He fires four shots as three people rush toward him.

 One person appears to be hit in the chest and falls to the ground. Another, who is carrying a handgun, is hit in the arm and runs away.*

*Mr. Rittenhouse’s gunfire is mixed in with the sound of at least 16 other gunshots that ring out during this time.*

*As this happens, police vehicles just one block away remain stationary during the gunfire.
Mr. Rittenhouse walks with his hands up toward the police vehicles. Bystanders call out to the officers that he had just shot people.
The police drive by him without stopping, on their way to assist the victims.*
*The left is making a big deal about the supposed “white privilege” of Rittenhouse because the police initially drove past him even though he had his hands up. But as this story makes clear, the police were heading to aid victims, which is surely sound police procedure, not yet knowing that Rittenhouse was the shooter.*









						About That Kenosha Shooter
					

Let's stipulate starting out that Kyle Rittenhouse, the 17-year-old from Antioch, Illinois, who has been arrested and charged with murder for shooting two people during the Kenosha riots two nights ago, should not have been present at the scene with a semi-auto rifle. That's no place for a...




					www.powerlineblog.com


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

2aguy said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...



 Simply having and carrying the gun was a crime for him.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Minor misdemeanor boo-hoo


----------



## Arresmillao (Aug 27, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > So was pretty much everyone else there. The rioters made the mistake of attacking an armed man.
> ...




ha ha, stupid piece of shit will rot in jail, he will make a good wife for a bunch of guys, FUCK HIM...


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




No...it likely wasn't.....since he spoke to the police right before the shooting.  Open carrying a rifle is legal in a lot of states...


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Arresmillao said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Better option than what you have coming ha


----------



## pknopp (Aug 27, 2020)

2aguy said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



 It isn't for a 17 year old in Wisconsin.


----------



## Arresmillao (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Arresmillao said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




*I celebrate every time such a piece of shit is put away*...


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 27, 2020)

pknopp said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




Actually, you may be wrong....

John Monroe, a lawyer who specializes in gun rights cases, believes an exception for rifles and shotguns, intended to allow people age 16 and 17 to hunt, could apply









						What to know about Wisconsin's open-carry laws, self defense and more in Kenosha protest shootings
					

Answers to questions like does Wisconsin have a stand-your-ground law and other relevant information on the fatal Kenosha shootings.



					www.jsonline.com


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 27, 2020)

A video clip of the teenager defending himself as the violent mob beats him...


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Arresmillao said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Arresmillao said:
> ...


Lol he’s a hero, and will be out soon


----------



## AZrailwhale (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > *Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At
> ...


Then charge him with a violation of the gun law, not first degree murder.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


What a pity all you can do is say that, but you can't prove it. Meaning you're lying again just like you got caught lyimg earlier about the first victim calling the teen murderer the n-word.


----------



## dblack (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



What makes you think jitwit cares about lying?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Aug 27, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> *Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At
> Least Two BLM Rioters in Self Defense, One
> Rioter Was Carrying a Gun and Is a Convicted Felon*
> 
> ...



If this case isn't thrown out, then people need to revolt against the lawlessness.  This is insanity.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You’re too chickenshit to even talk about What law he broke lol time to party !


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > *Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At
> ...


Civil rights division should bail him out


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 27, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > *Pictures Show Young Rittenhouse Shot At
> ...




  Nah, he also crossed state lines to " defend" his property.  Shot and killed a few people, then drove back home to Illinois to flee the law.  That also may be considered against the law.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



ROTFLMFAO, the asshole drove to a different state to purposely shoot people and you say it was defending himself when it was premeditated?  

MAGA!!!!


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


Do you have a link showing that he purposely shot people for no reason? Lol


----------



## dblack (Aug 27, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> ROTFLMFAO, the asshole drove to a different state to purposely shoot people and you say it was defending himself when it was premeditated?
> 
> MAGA!!!!



I used to wonder how something like Hitler and the Nazi's could have ever happened in a modern civilization. Now I understand. 

Most of my life, even in the throes of teen angst and rebellion, I've felt like most people - even if I didn't like them, or understand them - were decent people when it came down to it. I was wrong.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



  Why else did he drive to another state to "defend " his property that was back in Illinois?


----------



## cnm (Aug 27, 2020)

Does look like the felon shot a couple of citizens while resisting apprehension by them for an earlier shooting.

_Kenosha County prosecutors charged Rittenhouse with one count each of first-degree intentional homicide, first-degree reckless homicide and attempted first-degree intentional homicide. He was also charged with two counts of reckless endangerment. _​_Kenosha gunman Kyle Rittenhouse officially charged with 5 felonies, including 2 homicide charges_​


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Aug 27, 2020)

If this case isn't thrown out, then revolt needs to begin.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


The “protestors” are already showing up with arms.  Or did you miss the two guys with pistols, the one who threw what looked like a lit Molotov cocktail at Kyle and the one carrying what looked like a long spear or pike.  All were in the video.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


Free country


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> If this case isn't thrown out, then revolt needs to begin.


Shot heard round the world


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Aug 27, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...



I drove to another state and if someone tries to endanger my life, I'll shoot him/her.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 27, 2020)

cnm said:


> Does look like the felon shot a couple of citizens while resisting apprehension by them for an earlier shooting.
> 
> _Kenosha County prosecutors charged Rittenhouse with one count each of first-degree intentional homicide, first-degree reckless homicide and attempted first-degree intentional homicide. He was also charged with two counts of reckless endangerment. _​_Kenosha gunman Kyle Rittenhouse officially charged with 5 felonies, including 2 homicide charges_​


You people come up with the funniest shit.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

dblack said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


Lol ok commie


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Still a crime.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Still self defense,, charge him with a Misdemeanor


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

Lying Russian troll, ny "too chickens hit to talk about it," you mean I already posted it half a dozen times.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lol poor guy haha


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I'm sorry dude. That was dumb. I really wasn't referring to you


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> I wouldn't be so sure of that.
> 
> He was carrying a gun illegally after all.



Too politicized for that. This is now a plebiscite on the duty to die doctrine.

Do Americans have a duty to die at the hands of democrat terrorists?  I suspect very few juries will go for that. Though the law distortion people will try to rig an all black jury that supports the Klan. BUT consider that Lin Wood is representing the Patriot, Rittenhouser.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> It's not illegal to defend yourself.  it is illegal for a 17 year old to be carrying a firearm in WI.



Then that will have to be a separate charge for the injustice system to pursue.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Yep, Rosenbaum was a child molester.

democrats are just the nicest people....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Or if it's determined he provoked it.



Farouk, you GRASP there is VIDEO, right? I mean a LOT of video.

The child molester was provoking all day long.














						“Shoot Me, Ni**a”: Kenosha Teenage Vigilante’s Victim ID’d as Registered Child Molester, Seen on Video Daring Others to Shoot Him - American Renaissance
					

Wish granted!




					www.amren.com
				




Child molester Rosenbaum was the instigator, Patriot Rittenhouse simply defended himself from a child predator.

Democrats are just the nicest people....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...



What?

Lie much? How would the patriot even know democrat child molester Joseph Rosenbaum would be there, much less that the democrat child molester (redundant?) would pull a handgun on him?

What a stupid post you offer - utterly brainless. I guess demagoguery doesn't require facts or reason....


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 27, 2020)

Juicin said:


> You tell that to the DA who has to run in kenosha lol
> 
> They will do their utmost to fuck t hat kid up, irrelevant of how they really feel about it
> 
> The people want it



It's more than that.   They may or may not have to let the cop who shot Blake go, but this kid is a pretty easy target, he had no business being on that street with a gun.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 27, 2020)

Here's what needs to happen.
No rolling on the pavement with them like Rittenhouse.
Where they're rioting, a group of 3-10 people need to post up on watch in enfilade fire.
When the time comes, take 2-3 out and exfiltrate.
This needs to be coordinated and all shots fired within 10 seconds, then exfiltrate.
All at once.
That will put a stop to all this rioting. This is doable.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 27, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> democrats aren't real bright, but make a pleasing thud when they hit the ground


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> He was not supporting justice by breaking gun laws.



And yet,

Wait for it..

He took out a CHILD RAPIST who had an active warrant for - you guessed it - sexual assault.

democrats are just the nicest people....


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 27, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...



Dumb shit.....he was attacked first...you moron.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 27, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Here's what needs to happen.
> No rolling on the pavement with them like Rittenhouse.
> Where they're rioting, a group of 3-10 people need to post up on watch in enfilade fire.
> When the time comes, take 2-3 out and exfiltrate.
> ...



I agree it's going to take something this EXTREME to stop the rioting, it's obvious this insanity can't continue, it MUST be put a stop to.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 27, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



You should go back to bed


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 27, 2020)

kyzr said:


> That's what happens when mayors and governors don't stop the riots, people defend their property....using....
> Self-Defense and the *Castle Doctrine
> Wisconsin law* allows deadly force in self-defense in the limited circumstances where the person defending themselves “reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm” to their person.
> 
> ...


Does this apply to squatters?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what needs to happen.
> ...




We must be careful though, we seek to RESTORE THE RULE OF LAW, not become a bunch of warring tribes. 

The goal of the democrats is not to win, they know they can't. The goal of the democrats is to create chaos, to destroy civil society in America to pave the way for their masters, the CCP, to march in.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 27, 2020)

Rioters need to be put down like Americans know how to do.
If the government isn't doing it? We can do this.
Shut the fuck down.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 27, 2020)

AZrailwhale said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...



Once you realise you are responding to Batshit Crazy Communist Moonbats then you'll understand why they make NO sense.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 27, 2020)

kyzr said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


Have they changed the laws prohibiting the use of deadly force to defend property? (unless you're in Texas, it's night time and the intruder is attempting to abscound with your property)


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


That was not a _*trained *_response.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 27, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> If this case isn't thrown out, then revolt needs to begin.


Jury nullification.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 27, 2020)

mGood.....this guy just picked up Nick Sandman's lawyer for his defense.....

*On Thursday, L. Lin Wood, one of the lawyers who represented Nick Sandmann, the Covington Catholic High School student defamed by many media outlets, announced he would take up the case of Kyle Rittenhouse, the 17-year-old boy who opened fire at Kenosha rioters — apparently in self-defense — and was arrested under suspicion for first-degree intentional homicide. As in Sandmann’s case, many media outlets and political figures have demonized Rittenhouse, with some calling him a “white supremacist” despite the lack of any evidence.*
*


“Thanks to ALL Freedom Loving Americans who responded to requests for contact information on Kyle Rittenhouse. We have connected with Kyle’s family & help is on the way. Kyle will have excellent legal representation. We owe him a legal defense,” Wood tweeted.
*
*“Many others will need your help in coming days. Stay strong. Continue to speak truth. Continue to demand justice under our Constitution. Continue to be fearless,” the lawyer advised. “Most important of all, continue to pray for your fellow citizens. Pray for our President. Pray for our country. And always, always, always [fight back].”*









						The Next Nick Sandmann? Defamed Covington Kid's Lawyer Takes Up the Case of Kyle Rittenhouse
					

On Thursday, a lawyer for Covington Catholic boy Nick Sandmann took up the case of Kyle Rittenhouse, the 17-year-old who shot Kenosha rioters.




					pjmedia.com


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Yea a guy pulls a gun out abs he shoots his arm off on the ground.. pretty outstanding


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Don't bring a skateboard to a gun fight! Classic.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 27, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


I think you're more American than than racist. People have a right to have their property protected. I'm from America, and this rioting is bullshit! I went through the MacDuffie riots, which some may say were justified, and yes the police did bad on that one, but it did not justify the rioting. My 80 year old neighbor was ready with a Springfield '03 .06.
Furthermore, I saw a black National Guard shoot a black guy that was wearing a long sleeve shirt with a lit Molotov cocktail in his hand and trying to throw it at the National Guard right in front of Earl's Supermarket. Idk, why did this guy have a wool long sleeve thing on at that time of year? National Guard shot him right in the head and dropped him..and I saw it. His right arm caught on fire from the busted cocktail.
Why was he as stupid as he was? We just rolled by in the Monte Carlo. His right arm burned on the sidewalk..bet..
On 54th street.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 27, 2020)

AZrailwhale said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...


I don't watch videos posted by tRumplings.  They are almost invariably faked, edited, or altered.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 27, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


It's so nice to have fans.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

dblack said:


> I used to wonder how something like Hitler and the Nazi's could have ever happened in a modern civilization. Now I understand.
> 
> Most of my life, even in the throes of teen angst and rebellion, I've felt like most people - even if I didn't like them, or understand them - were decent people when it came down to it. I was wrong.



Yet you fully support the Brown Shirts of ANTIFA on their months long Kristalnacht.

How did Hitler rise? Look in the mirror.


----------



## dblack (Aug 27, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > I used to wonder how something like Hitler and the Nazi's could have ever happened in a modern civilization. Now I understand.
> ...



I do not. That is a lie. Got anything else?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

dblack said:


> I do not. That is a lie. Got anything else?



Oh? So you will publicly CONDEMN ANTIFA?

Whoops, did you paint yourself into a corner?


----------



## dblack (Aug 27, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > An authoritarian boot-licking twat like you has a no business citing freedom. Fuck you.
> ...


Another lie. Is that all you have? Don't you have, like, arguments or something?


----------



## dblack (Aug 27, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > I do not. That is a lie. Got anything else?
> ...


Absolutely. Any group condoning violence is wrong. Are we clear?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Creepy only watches commie gay pr0n. Being the leftist faggot he is.

*MOD EDIT: This post has been warned for off topic flaming and participating in thread derailment. Do not respond to it.*


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Actually he rented an apartment. So your fact isn’t a fact. There is that


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 27, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > AZrailwhale said:
> ...


We've discussed you putting me into your homoerotic fantasies, Marion, Let's not have to go there again please.

*MOD EDIT:  This post has been warned for off topic trolling and participating in thread derailment.   Do not respond to it.*


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 27, 2020)

Guy with an AR-15 - 1
Terrorist with a skateboard - 0

Leftist extremist foreign-funded Democrat-supported domestic terrorists are idiots, had to learn the hard way that their victims are no longer helpless sheep who won't fight back / who won't protect their lives, their businesses, and their communities.

Still, they are slow learners - more of them will die before this lesson sinks in.

HILARIOUS PART:
The criminals / terrorists are the ones who demanded the elimination of the police, that the police be defunded, that police be replaced with social workers, therapists, and community organizers...

On the way to perpetrating another terrorist attack consisting of destroying some other innocent person's business they attack and try to victimize THE WRONG PERSON...and their intended victim fights back and ends up shooting / killing some of them...

And the 1st thing these pu$$ies do is CALL THE POLICE FOR HELP.

Bwuhahaha....

In places like Portland these terrorists blocked 1st Responders from showing up and helping their victims....yet now they scream and cry when 1st Responders / police did not show up in a timely manner to save THEM.

Boy, Karma is a bitch. 

Where are those social workers, therapists, & community organizers when you really need them, huh?!



.


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


How? He was denied bond.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


We will
See tomorrow hehe


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



I think Lin Wood already has him out, traitor.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faun said:


> Would it be communists who are going to make Kylie their "wife" in prison?



Nice pedo fantasy Farouk, but of course there is zero chance you scum can put the patriot in prison, no matter how horny the thought makes you.

*MOD EDIT:  This post has been warned for violating the pedo rule. Do not respond to it.*


----------



## Coyote (Aug 27, 2020)

*Thread is way off topic...topic is not communism, rape, etc.  please get back on topic.  *


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 27, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Wow, Iran is totally cool with raping children - Allahu Akbar, eh Farouk?




and there have been several posters here who defend Muslims raping children, too.

They call people "racist" for not supporting it and celebrate the jailing in Britain of those who oppose it.

*MOD EDIT:  This post has been warned for ignoring Warning and continuing thread derailment.  Do not respond to it.*


----------



## Coyote (Aug 27, 2020)

*Thread cleaned of HUGE derailment and reopened.*

*Crepitus and Incensored are thread banned.  Do not reply to their posts.*


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 27, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


You can defend yourself, just expect for them to try to prosecute you for the firearm violation.

There's more than one part to all of this.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 27, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


This is why kids are not allowed to vote. possess weapons, or give consent because they often make poor decisions.  He should have kept his ass at home and then he wouldn't be facing murder charges.

The owner of the business that he was allegedly defending may very well find someone attempting to hold him liable for having a unlawfully armed 17 year old on the premises for the purposes of defending it.  When he took off running with his weapon, he was no longer on private property therefore whatever alleged consent the business owner had provided him ended.

There are three things I teach my people to always try to avoid when we go out - don't get shot, don't get arrested and don't get sued.

I'd stack my ethics and those of my workers against your morals any day of the week.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Why would you even lie about something like that when it can clearly be seen above that you posted 2032?
*No he will probably run for President and win in 2032 he’s a national hero. “ shot heard round the world”*​


----------



## Coyote (Aug 28, 2020)

I feel bad for the kid. He should never have been in that situation.  I don’t think he is a bad kid.  From all accounts he wasn’t, he seemed earnest.  This is going to be with the rest of his life...and what kind of message about the value of human life will he get from those who praise him?  What a mess.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOL

Even funnier than that dork lying is that even his lie is still wrong because the teen murderer will still be too young, at 33 in 2036, to run for president. He's such an idiot that even lying doesn’t help him make his inane point.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Uh, yeah, Jizzy... he's been charged with illegal possession of a dangerous weapon while under the age of 18. *poof* There goes his self defense case.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

Coyote said:


> I feel bad for the kid. He should never have been in that situation.  I don’t think he is a bad kid.  From all accounts he wasn’t, he seemed earnest.  This is going to be with the rest of his life...and what kind of message about the value of human life will he get from those who praise him?  What a mess.


No doubt he was influenced by the vigilante messages by our rogue president.


----------



## Drop Dead Fred (Aug 28, 2020)

This excellent eight minute video by YouTuber Conservative Hype House proves that every shot fired by Kyle Rittenhouse was done in self defense.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> SavannahMann said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...hild-can-still-legally-own-a-rife-or-shotgun/


----------



## Drop Dead Fred (Aug 28, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> What we do have is the peaceful skateboarders police record
> 
> View attachment 380564




So all three of the people who got shot have a criminal record.









						Kenosha shooting victims identified, remembered as ‘sweet,’ ‘loving’ guys by family and friends
					

The two men who were gunned down during a chaotic night of demonstrations over the shooting of Jacob Blake in Wisconsin this week have been identified by family and friends as “sweet” and “loving” protesters who were both against violence and vandalism. Anthony Huber, 26, and Joseph Rosenbaum...




					www.nydailynews.com
				




Online arrest records show Huber was arrested several times on battery, drugs and other charges.


----------



## Drop Dead Fred (Aug 28, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> He fired that gun into a crowd randomly, without taking time to aim.




He did not "fire into a crowd randomly."

He only shot people who were trying to hurt him.

Here is proof:


----------



## j-mac (Aug 28, 2020)

pknopp said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


So, they give him what they did the black youth in Baltimore....Probation.


----------



## j-mac (Aug 28, 2020)

pknopp said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Please cite the statute.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 28, 2020)

Drop Dead Fred said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > He fired that gun into a crowd randomly, without taking time to aim.
> ...


The Guy is right on most things---but in WI a kid can carry a weapon with adult supervision which he had till the criminals attacked him so he shouldn't be charged with possession of firearm either.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I feel bad for the kid. He should never have been in that situation.  I don’t think he is a bad kid.  From all accounts he wasn’t, he seemed earnest.  This is going to be with the rest of his life...and what kind of message about the value of human life will he get from those who praise him?  What a mess.
> ...


Do you really say that because everything this do-gooder kid did was moral..............

The three criminals he shot---------needed to be shot.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 28, 2020)

j-mac said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Minimum Age to Purchase & Possess in Wisconsin | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



  Where was his property again?


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




  Except he went there to shoot people.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




  Pretty sure he didn’t care who he shot just as long as he got to shoot someone.

MAGA!!!!!!


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



  And he loaded up his rifle, drove to a different state, brandishing his rifle in the middle of the street and shot people.   All while protecting his "property " that was a state away. 

MAGA DUNB SHIT!!!


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...




  tRumptards no likey facts.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


Then how come he only shot people who were attacking him?








You're kind of a fucking idiot,  aren't you?


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



  Show up in a different city brandishing a rifle in the middle of the street and let me know how it works out for you?


----------



## martybegan (Aug 28, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Investigation I have no issue with. Charges I have no issue with. The system must be allowed to work. But going for top count Murder seems based on politics rather than based on any actual devotion to the law.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


You mean like Baghdad? Or Kabul? Or Jalalabad?


Been there,  done that. 

I shot everyone that attacked me too.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


Never been to Texas have you.....


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...




He was 30 minutes away  and answered a call for help to stop the looting, burning, and riots which is legal and downright moral, but I wouldn't expect you to understand this.   He spent the day with his friends deterring the violent criminals and preventing the pedo and skateboard assaulting  buddies from robbing which I think is what really set these two career criminals off.    AS it got darker, the pedo snuck around to attack poor little Kyle who had wondered a few feet away from the group-------but fortunately for kyle he like all the others had his gun with him and was able to fight off the crazy violent pedo (or someone else shot pedo in the head) as kyle then tried to give the pedophile first aid but then was attacked by  the skateboard burglar who whacked him in the head  and then another 3rd criminal who pretended to back away and then tried to pull out a gun to shoot him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 28, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Here's what needs to happen.
> No rolling on the pavement with them like Rittenhouse.
> Where they're rioting, a group of 3-10 people need to post up on watch in enfilade fire.
> When the time comes, take 2-3 out and exfiltrate.
> ...



So let me get this straight.

You think the way to get people to stop rioting over the police murdering people is to go out and murder more people?

This is actually a thought process that goes on in your head?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 28, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what needs to happen.
> ...


It's how the west was actually won--------------you don't baby rioters, you shoot them which generally sends a message to the others to stop their nonsense.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 28, 2020)

martybegan said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Why political instead of merely criminal?  There are two people dead and he's the reason they are.  What lesser charge do you have in mind because it's certainly not manslaughter which is unintentionally killing someone.  Surely someone who straps on a firearm knows or should know that if they use it that it has the potential to cause great bodily harm or death, sort of the whole reason for having it.

I suspect that they may have gone to murder one due to the fact that he traveled from out of state to be there in the melee and maybe because he's not old enough to be in possession of a firearm.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Coyote said:


> I feel bad for the kid. He should never have been in that situation.  I don’t think he is a bad kid.  From all accounts he wasn’t, he seemed earnest.  This is going to be with the rest of his life...and what kind of message about the value of human life will he get from those who praise him?  What a mess.


Your disgusting people are burning down black neighborhoods, shooting black babies, attacking elderly, Burning down businesses, your Democrat leader ship is weak they don’t want to stop it when that happens it is going to be filled with patriots like Kyle. 
Stop voting Democrat and this won’t happen


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


And you think this is why we’re talking about this? Lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


The streets


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


Paul revere showed up in Concord do you want him in jail? Lol moron lol


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 28, 2020)

Drop Dead Fred said:


> So all three of the people who got shot have a criminal record.



So does Rittenhouse. 

He's been arrested for firing a firearm while intoxicated, possession of THC, possession of drug paraphenelia, failure to obey an officer.   you know, the kind of stuff that would get you a jail time if you were a person of color. 


In 2018, he has a charge for disobeying officers.
2016
Case Number: 2016CM000410
Case Type: MISDEMEANOR
Classification: MISDEMEANOR CLASS A
Counts: 1
Crime Type: MISDEMEANOR
Degree Of Offense: MISD. A
Crime County: ROCK
Offense Code: 941.20(1)(B)
Offense Date: 01/29/2016
Offense Description: OPERATE FIREARM WHILE INTOXICATED
Charges Filed Date: 03/01/2016
County: ROCK
Plea: NOT GUILTY
Disposition: CHARGE DISMISSED BUT READ IN
Disposition Date: 10/04/2016
Status: CLOSED
DISORDERLY CONDUCT
2016
Case Number: 2016CM000410
Case Type: MISDEMEANOR
Classification: MISDEMEANOR CLASS B
Counts: 1
Crime Type: MISDEMEANOR
Degree Of Offense: MISD. B
Crime County: ROCK
Offense Code: 947.01(1)
Offense Date: 01/29/2016
Offense Description: DISORDERLY CONDUCT
Charges Filed Date: 03/01/2016
County: ROCK
Plea: NO CONTEST
Disposition: GUILTY DUE TO NO CONTEST PLEA
Disposition Date: 10/04/2016
Status: CLOSED
POSSESSION OF THC
2016
Case Number: 2016CM000410
Case Type: MISDEMEANOR
Classification: MISDEMEANOR
Counts: 1
Crime Type: MISDEMEANOR
Degree Of Offense: MISD. U
Crime County: ROCK
Offense Code: 961.41(3G)(E)
Offense Date: 01/29/2016
Offense Description: POSSESSION OF THC
Charges Filed Date: 03/01/2016
County: ROCK
Plea: NOT GUILTY
Disposition: CHARGE DISMISSED BUT READ IN
Disposition Date: 10/04/2016
Status: CLOSED
POSSESS DRUG PARAPHERNALIA
2016
Case Number: 2016CM000410
Case Type: MISDEMEANOR
Classification: MISDEMEANOR
Counts: 1
Crime Type: MISDEMEANOR
Degree Of Offense: MISD. U
Crime County: ROCK
Offense Code: 961.573(1)
Offense Date: 01/29/2016
Offense Description: POSSESS DRUG PARAPHERNALIA
Charges Filed Date: 03/01/2016
County: ROCK
Plea: NOT GUILTY
Disposition: CHARGE DISMISSED BUT READ IN
Disposition Date: 10/04/2016
Status: CLOSED
FAILURE TO OBEY TRAFFIC OFFICE...
2018
Case Number: 2018TR011432
Classification: FORFEITURE U
Counts: 1
Offense Code: 346.04(2)
Offense Date: 08/09/2018
Offense Description: FAILURE TO OBEY TRAFFIC OFFICER/SIGNAL
Charges Filed Date: 08/13/2018
Plea: NO CONTEST
Disposition: GUILTY DUE TO NO CONTEST PLEA
Disposition Date: 09/18/19


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 28, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> It's how the west was actually won--------------you don't baby rioters, you shoot them which generally sends a message to the others to stop their nonsense.



Uh, the west was won through a genocidal war against Native Americans... this is hardly anything to be proud of.


----------



## JLW (Aug 28, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Drop Dead Fred said:
> 
> 
> > So all three of the people who got shot have a criminal record.
> ...


Thanks. The kid was a trouble maker. He went out looking for trouble and found it. The kid will serve jail time, major jail time, for his actions. Actions have consequences, or they did, until Trump got elected.


----------



## badbob85037 (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> 
> 
> A 17-year-old suspect has been arrested in connection to at least one of the two shooting deaths amid the unrest Tuesday night in Kenosha, Wis., Illinois police confirmed on Wednesday.
> ...


It's too late. Liberal judge found the couple defending their home from a mob shouting death threats breaking in their security gate guilty. The only solution is violent revolution and the masses are realizing that.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...




  ROTFLMFAO, sure it is JUST like that.
MAGA


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Drop Dead Fred said:
> ...


He went looking for trouble? Huh link?


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...




 Not in 35 years, why?


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




 So he was driving 30 minutes away to "defend" HIS property? 

ROTFLMFAO 
MAGA.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Of a different city?


----------



## JLW (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


LOL..Duh


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


Yes in America the streets belong to the citizens you’re not in Communist Russia yet  buddy lol


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 28, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > It's how the west was actually won--------------you don't baby rioters, you shoot them which generally sends a message to the others to stop their nonsense.
> ...




Good grief you don't understand that the lawlessness among the Citizens of the US in old west do you dear.   The INDIANS weren't considered citizens (you know that whole born in the US under US jurisdiction thing that those who support the illegals don't understand amendment) so I wasn't referring to them.  The Calvary dealt with them.     I was referring to the citizen criminals and their lawlessness in the US WEST of that time who were dealt with by the town folk------------you know the string up the criminals and shoot the criminals when the lawmen weren't around or didn't exist?   It was actually quit an effective policy as it did eventually civilize the west as the criminals were slowly killed off one by one preventing their crime sprees while other criminals fled the area to avoid being "dealt with".


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...




  Yes that is EXACTLY the same scenario!!

MAGA!!!!!


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Duh is a link lol it went to Barack Obama‘s website haha


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


Yes it was


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 28, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Drop Dead Fred said:
> ...


The kid was a trouble maker?  WTH are you smoking?   The kid is by all accounts a Great kid--------a little nerdy---but very sweet, he was cleaning up graffiti earlier that day for chrisp sake


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




  So you are great with the idiot running down the middle of the street with his rifle.  Especially when it is not even in his own state.

Of course you are.

MAGA!!!!


----------



## Correll (Aug 28, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



And providing emt services to injured protestors.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



ROTFLMFAO!!!!!


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


Yes owning a gun and walking down any street we want is our God given right if you want to come stop it you’re gonna end up like the two fools. Stay home and shut the fuck up hahah


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 28, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Drop Dead Fred said:
> 
> 
> > So all three of the people who got shot have a criminal record.
> ...



The 'individuals' who attacked this 17yo FIRST were 'there' because they intended to commit an act of terrorism - burning down an innocent civilian's business.   Once there, they decided to attack a guy carrying an AR-15....
- The guy with the AR-15 attempted to avoid confrontation - he is seen on video running from these 'individuals'. Shots are fired behind him. After he tripped and fell, re rolls over he sees 2 individuals with guns coming for him, 2 others also jump him, one attacking him with a skateboard. 

Knowing full well what ;individuals' did to a man in Portland who was attempting to stop a robbery by similar 'individuals'. the kid is fearful for his life....and shoots his attacker. 

Had the 'individuals' not been determined to burn down innocent people's businesses and had not been there this incident would not have happened, and they would not have been shot / killed. 

Had the individuals chosen NOT to pursue and attack the young man with the AR-15 they would not have been shot / killed. 

Life is full of choices. The repercussions for the choices you make can be harsh - some are un-forgiving. The decision to commit an act of terrorism by destroying someone's business and the decision  to attack someone carrying an AR-15 were 2 of those 'un-forgiving' repercussions after making really BAD choices. 

The choice to attack someone carrying an AR-15 when they were armed with only a skateboard as probably the DUMBEST choice of all. Perhaps he felt secure in his thought that being part of a 'mob' would guarantee they could pull off the attack without anything bad happening.... He was wrong. It was a risky gamble, one that did not pay off. He is dead because he did not consider the universal truth that an AR-15 beats a skateboard in a fight every time.

The ONLY things that mattered while all of this was going down were the choices being made. Each one of them could have resulted in de-escalation and no violence. The 'individuals' obviously made the wrong choices, believing they could overwhelm and harm the young man. THEY were wrong. 

In a matter of just a few minutes they threw their lives away. 

NOW, in the aftermath, there is time for debate, time for analysis, time for philosophizing, etc...in the heat of the moment there were only several quick choices to be made. The 'individuals' who showed up to burn a man's business down and who chose to attack a young man carrying an AR-15  made seriously horrible decisions...and now they are dead. 

No matter what they do to this young man now, the lives of these individuals were in their own hands when they were faced with these choices...and they pissed their lives away because THEY made the wrong choices. 

'Nuff said.


----------



## Correll (Aug 28, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Drop Dead Fred said:
> ...





I want to add, thank god that the cops managed to prevent this kid from rejoining his group and forced him to be alone on the streets, where the mob was in charge. 


Good work cops. 

Order around the kid that listens and ignore the mobs that you are forcing him into contact with.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> So he was driving 30 minutes away to "defend" HIS property?



He made a decision to take a stand against the domestic terrorists the Democrats have been / are supporting, supplying, facilitating, & inciting.

He chose to drive 30 minutes away to defend a car dealership - someone's property - from being destroyed in an act of domestic  terrorism.

The domestic terrorists chose to show up with the intent to burn down some innocent citizen's business. At some point they chose to chase / attack this young man carrying  an AR-15. 
- Both of these PERSONAL CHOICES proved both stupid and fatal. 

Choosing to attack someone carrying an AR-15 when all you have is a skateboard is having an insane desire to win a 'Darwin Award'. 
- Congrats, you did it!

.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


The kid tried to turn him self in but because the guys with long range guns were so polite and respectful they just thought he was saying hi lol he’s a good earlier in the day he was helping a injured commie


----------



## Correll (Aug 28, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > So he was driving 30 minutes away to "defend" HIS property?
> ...




To be fair, everything up to this point, has told those guys that people don't fight back. And if they do, the cops will come and arrest them. 


They had every reason to believe that they could break the law and attack people with impunity.


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 28, 2020)

Juicin said:


> My kin are from around there. It's a small place
> 
> He's fucked


Bedwetting snowflakes are going to do him harm?

they already tried that in Kenosha with unsatisfactory results


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...




What do you not understand about that some people (which isn't you obviously)----like to help out their communities and other people even though they get nothing in return.  This young man is the type of person who helps others.   He did nothing wrong going to Kenosha to help out the town and the owner of the car dealership......he in fact, did remarkable good and kindness.    He is just a sweet nerdy boy who went to stop the bad guys from burning down a neighboring city while also rendering aid including to the idiot criminal dems with his 1st aid kit and cleaned up graffiti.   The boy went there to do good and was mercilessly attacked by violent dem convicted criminals with the lib media and lib message board propagandist lying as try so desperately to attack  a GOOD young man which is never ever for some odd reason a dem.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> I want to add, thank god that the cops managed to prevent this kid from rejoining his group and forced him to be alone on the streets, where the mob was in charge.
> 
> 
> Good work cops.
> ...



Were the cops the ones who 'ordered' the domestic terrorists to show up with the intent of destroying someone's business?  

Did the cops convince the domestic terrorists to attack someone carrying an AR-15?

Just STOP.....there is this little thing called 'personal accountability'. As a snowflake I am sure you have never heard of it....


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


We have the video of the Black Lies Matter thugs attacking him while he’s on the ground

the fact that he managed to kill two of them does not make them any less the aggressors


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 28, 2020)

badbob85037 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...


It will never stand.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Until some other nut job plugs you for walking down his/her street with your GUUUUUNZ!

Oh so MAGA!!!!


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



  That's all you got?
MAGA


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


Go ahead and try hehe


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > So he was driving 30 minutes away to "defend" HIS property?
> ...



  And now he will pay the price for murder. 
MAGA


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


Ok troll


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




  I don't believe in murder, that's you righty 's thing.
MAGA


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Me tRumptard, me hate facts!!
MAGA.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


Murder is up 400% in democrat run towns lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


You have facts? Where? Lol


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Of course ut is.  In tRump's Murekkka
MAGA


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 28, 2020)

it's hard to be hopeful, it's hard to concentrate, when you feel the whole world is crashing down around you


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Same as your 400%!
MAGA


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


No democrats won’t let Trump send in help.. it’s your party


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


Huh


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




State rights?  
OMFG , so now let's trample states rights
MAGA!!!!


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


DUH.
MAGA!!


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


Yes it’s democrats right to let’s blacks die .. and the election will show they don’t like you


----------



## dblack (Aug 28, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> it's hard to be hopeful, it's hard to concentrate, when you feel the whole world is crashing down around you



Especially when so many are cheering for it.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Drop Dead Fred said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Post the Wisonsin law that allows a minor to be in possession of a firearm with adult supervision...


----------



## dblack (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Drop Dead Fred said:
> ...



So, are we counting the militia goons as "adult supervision"?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

dblack said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Do you wouldn’t be here if it wasn’t for Militia goons


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Jizzy, though you don't understand it, the DA just blocked his affirmative defense case in court. He can argue self defesnse but the jury will be instructed he did not have legal authority of lethal self defense because he was himself breaking the law.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lol there is video.. of that is not allowed the case will be dismissed.. go away troll.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 28, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Drop Dead Fred said:
> ...











						And then he screwed up. (Update: Apparently not so. Legal explanation inside)
					

A 17-year-old Illinois resident has been arrested by police for first-degree murder after allegedly fatally shooting two Wisconsin protesters on Tuesday evening. Kyle Rittenhouse of Antioch, Illino…




					gunfreezone.net


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




ROTFLMFAO 
So now you do not believe in states rights, got it.

MAGA 
MAGA


----------



## freyasman (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


Yeah you do..…. you're just mad at who it is lying dead there.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



  Nah, MURDER of any kind is reprehensible to me.  Righty micbitey is overjoyed by it.
MAGA


----------



## freyasman (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


No, I know your kind, and that's just not true.

And I don't think this kid murdered anyone either. That's just something you jerk off to.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

The case is not being dismissed and the video shows that teen domestic terrorist breaking the law.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


he was trespassing in the bullies street.  didn't you understand?  once they demand something, they will get it no matter what!!!

Come on dude, haven't you learned anything through this entire exercise?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


stop attacking people with guns!!! How is that not something someone with a brain can learn not to do?  How about this, those fkers that died died because they thought they were the fking king of the street?  Ever hear of king of the hill?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> maybe the "druggie" was attempting a citizens arrest, as the vigilante had just killed a man.


killed who?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

iceberg said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


why does that matter if it doesn't matter where the rioters came from?  explain.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


the SS is in the street calling for our guns though.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> I am sorry these FACTS have triggered your delicate, fragile, foreign-funded domestic terrorist supporting nature, causing you to falsely accuse me of being dishonest and pushing 'propaganda'.


snowflake?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


Did you just say it’s  democrat states rights to let blacks die!? Lol wtf


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> If you are dressed up like an extra from Mad Max: Fury Road, you are *not* in fact a protestor, despite what the New York Times claims


I just want to learn how protestors are allowed to carry back packs with skateboards and guns and bricks and shields and body armer?  how is that a protestor's outfit?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Hellokitty said:


> Is he the one who shot the guy in the head? Also why are liberals so concerned with white on white violence, they sure as hell don't care about black on black violence, and little blacks kids being gunned down...


nothing like this when the seven year old black baby was shot in the head in south chiraq.  nope.  you're exactly right.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...




  You are correct, he murdered 2 people and attempted to murder a 3rd.

That is just SOOOOOOO MAGA!!!!


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2020)

The filthy ass Left is putting out disinformation about Kyle on Facebook.  They are saying that Kyle has a criminal record.  Where are Facebook's fact checkers?

They are using the record of a different Kyle Rittenhouse to smear our hero.  Shame!






						Wisconsin Circuit Court Access
					






					wcca.wicourts.gov
				




This Kyle is much older and has a different middle name but that didn't stop the hateful lying Left.  I hope Kyle's lawyers sue the shitheads.






snip (more lies)


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


In self defense


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> Like a knee jerk reaction? It’s all black and white to you is it? The kid with the rifle is a hero and the people be shot were scum?


sure.  people like those shot who disrespect society, have a very hard lesson that they will be taught.  Looks like you just learned it too.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...




 So let me know the next time someone plugs an idiot for walking down the middle of the street with his GUUUUUNZ!

MAGA!!!!!


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




  Now you do not believe in states rights?

MAGA!!!!


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


so you admit to being a mind reader?  what am I thinking?


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...




Defending his property 30 miles away.

MAGA


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> So let me know the next time someone plugs an idiot for walking down the middle of the street with his GUUUUUNZ!


sorry, don't understand your post.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Defending his property 30 miles away.


I believe the video clearly shows it was his body.  That is his property isn't it?  Or, are you now stating bullies own everyone they hate?

I believe your hate is getting in your eyes right now.  you aren't making any sense.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Defending his property 30 miles away.
> ...




  That he purposely put in danger.

MAGA


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Aug 28, 2020)

freyasman said:


> And I don't think this kid murdered anyone either. That's just something you jerk off to.



The kid killed two people and wounded another and almost got himself killed because he acted as a *vigilante*. He broke numerous laws carrying that AR-15 weapon 22 miles from home to play cop in a highly charged environment after a curfew had been declared. The cops and national guardsmen should have publically announced and then confiscated all weapons from any self-described “militiaman“ or non-resident found (after curfew) roaming the streets. They should have checked this kid’s ID and sent him packing the first time he appeared offering to “help” them. Instead they gave him and the others water, and treated them as allies. The responsibility for the deaths occasioned by his vigilantism falls on his own shoulders, his parents, and is also the responsibility of local cops. Those who “jerk off” to his idiot actions are as dumb as those who encourage looting and senseless violence in the streets. That protests against police violence arise is natural. But every angry skateboarder or young man or woman out after curfew is not a violent felon. Some on the streets wanted to limit violence, were self-appointed medics, journalists or just onlookers. Armed roving vigilantes & “outside agitators” of any age should expect to be prosecuted, as should any looters, to the full extent of the law.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

Flash said:


> The filthy ass Left is putting out disinformation about Kyle on Facebook.  They are saying that Kyle has a criminal record.  Where are Facebook's fact checkers?
> 
> They are using the record of a different Kyle Rittenhouse to smear our hero.  Shame!
> 
> ...


I didn't know his mommy drove him to Kenosha. She should be charged too then for aiding and abetting a crime.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


I believe in the constitution and I know derelict of duty when I see it.  therefore, the next line of defense is individuals defending property and life.  you're just an internet bully, obviously, getting your ass handed to you daily in here isn't unusual for you.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> That he purposely put in danger.


was it illegal to be there?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


His body is his property dumb ass


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> were self-appointed medics, journalists or just onlookers. Armed roving vigilantes & “outside agitators” of any age should expect to be prosecuted, as should any looters, to the full extent of the law.


but it was ok for the rioters?  hahahahahahahahahahahahaha hey, fk you


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

NEW video shows democrats shoot a gun in the air in parking lot where the first democrat child molester was killed in self defense.








						Kenosha Court Docs Suggest Shooting Was Self-Defense; New Video Reveals Additional Information
					

A criminal complaint filed in Kenosha County against Kyle Rittenhouse on Thursday appears to suggest that he acted in self-defense when he allegedly shot three people this week during a riot. This comes as The New York Times released a video analysis of the shooting that shows that an...




					resistthemainstream.com


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Billy000 said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


what made him tough was the way he handled himself in the situation.  But you'd never know that.  you have no desire to denounce the violence in the first place.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


The rioters put him in danger, asshole.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Juicin said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


occupancy follows where ever the kids body was at the time.  If someone attacks him his placement on ground is occupancy.  he's allowed to defend himself.  When were you born?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The filthy ass Left is putting out disinformation about Kyle on Facebook.  They are saying that Kyle has a criminal record.  Where are Facebook's fact checkers?
> ...


So if you get a speeding ticket, you deserve to be killed?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 28, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Of course your sympathies are with the murderer and not the victims.  That's what you 1000 post a month posters do.  Side with hate and division, every single time.  You even sided with Dylan Rooff when he shot up the black church.


You have now reached the point of weapon-grade stupid.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 28, 2020)

SavannahMann said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


No, wrong.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> You people say you are for "law and order" but you think it's OK for people to break federal and state laws.


when local and state government are derelict, you bet your fking ass.  They work for us. their failure to do their job per the oath they took taking our money for that job washes whatever happens out the fking window.


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The filthy ass Left is putting out disinformation about Kyle on Facebook.  They are saying that Kyle has a criminal record.  Where are Facebook's fact checkers?
> ...




You are confused once again Moon Bat.

There was no crime.  Self defense is not a crime.  I shit you not.  Go look it up.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> It's a Class A misdemeanor in Wisconsin. Still a crime though



Age 16-18 open-carrying a long gun is EXPLICITLY legal in Wisconsin as long as the person has a FOID card. (He did-WI accepts an IL card.)


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> why are you sticking up for a kid who broke state and federal gun laws?


post that statute.  Hey why isn't it illegal to cross the country's border with them?  you all crack the shit out of me.  I must go clean up now.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > It's a Class A misdemeanor in Wisconsin. Still a crime though
> ...


that was the first thing he did when he got there, showed the cops his card.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 28, 2020)

black privilege: the ability to break the law and still be considered the  victim


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> They were attempting to effect a citizen's arrest upon a murderer.


OK, you have reached the point of posting stupid shit just to post stupid shit. You could NOT be this stupid, you'd be dead.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 28, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> This gets to core of the issue.  Citizens stopped policing their own neighborhoods when as a society we went with professional police forces.  Now these terribly irresponsible city and state leaders are preventing their police from responding, because these elected leaders are of the same political faction as the rioters, but, if the armed citizen returns to the streets, bodies start dropping.
> 
> One 17 year old dropped 3 in a manner of minutes, would 10 have dropped 30?  Will a Jury want to green-light this?  If they overcharge him, he'll get off.  If he is modestly charged, and has a clean background, a hung jury is a likely outcome, but his folks will have mortgaged their house, their college fund for him and spent their own retirement funds on attorney fees trying to keep him out of prison, and even if they manage that, a felony record remains a real possibility.



Lin Wood is taking the case pro bono.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 28, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > This gets to core of the issue.  Citizens stopped policing their own neighborhoods when as a society we went with professional police forces.  Now these terribly irresponsible city and state leaders are preventing their police from responding, because these elected leaders are of the same political faction as the rioters, but, if the armed citizen returns to the streets, bodies start dropping.
> ...



  As are the McCloskey's.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Fucking moron, no one said the teen domestic terrorist deserved to be killed for carrying a gun illegally.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 28, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> black privilege: the ability to break the law and still be considered the  victim


You gotta understand that blacks have a right to commit crime.  How else will they get what they want.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

Flash said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Wisconsin doesn't offer self defense to those who kill while committing a crime themselves, which the teen domestic terrorist did by illegally carrying a firearm.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 28, 2020)

Flash said:


> What really happen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. Exactly.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No, wrong. There is an *explicit* exception for 16-17 year olds open-carrying long guns.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 28, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ok. then the case is solved. anonymous douchebag on a retardconvention messageboard has spoken.
> ...


Already have...charging documents are out.









						Rittenhouse (2020KN003907) complaint.pdf
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



He should.









						New York Times' Reporting Confirms Revolver's Analysis of the Kyle Rittenhouse Shootings: Open-and-Shut Case of Self-Defense - Revolver
					

The New York Times inadvertently confirmed Revolver's analysis of the Kyle Rittenhouse shooting: An open-and-shut case of self-defense.




					www.revolver.news


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > It's a Class A misdemeanor in Wisconsin. Still a crime though
> ...


Let's see your evidence of this ... show evidence he had a valid FOID card and show evidence Wisconsin makes exceptions for minors with an Illinois FOID card...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 28, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Stop regurgitating stupid shit, you stupid shit.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Damn bro your dumb .. he’s allowed to survive.. is he not supposed to hunt for food because he’s 17??


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Nobody could be this stupid.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 28, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



A bunch of the "protesters" (rioters) can't legally be armed...they're convicted criminals.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That's the logical conclusion of your claims, moron.  According to you, if you shoot someone in self defence, but commit some misdemeanor in the process, then you are guilty of first degree murder.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 28, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > And I don't think this kid murdered anyone either. That's just something you jerk off to.
> ...


This is weapon-grade stupid shit.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, all you do with comments like that is prove you have no ability to think logically. You have no proof anyone was trying to kill the teen terrorist before he committed murder. Right there, your piss-poor analogy crumbles.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 28, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...


Who are they?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Wisconsin doesn't offer self defense to those who kill while committing a crime themselves, which the teen domestic terrorist did by illegally carrying a firearm.



Stop lying.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Gun laws in Wisconsin - Wikipedia

*Firearms and minors*​_Leaving a firearm within reach of a child under 14 is generally a misdemeanor if that child points it at anyone, harms anyone, or shows it to anyone in a public place. Defenses include having the gun locked in a safe or container, having it holstered on their person, having a trigger lock on the gun, removal of a key operating part, illegal entry by anyone to obtain the firearm, or a reasonable belief a juvenile could not access the firearm._​​_WI statute 948.55[32]_​​_Firearms retailers are required to provide every buyer with a written warning stating, "If you leave a loaded firearm within the reach or easy access of a child, you may be fined or imprisoned or both if the child improperly discharges, possesses or exhibits the firearm."_​​_WI statute 175.37[33]_​​_Upon the retail commercial sale or retail commercial transfer of any firearm, the seller or transferor shall provide to the buyer or transferee the following written warning in block letters not less than one-fourth inch in height: "IF YOU LEAVE A LOADED FIREARM WITHIN THE REACH OR EASY ACCESS OF A CHILD YOU MAY BE FINED OR IMPRISONED OR BOTH IF THE CHILD IMPROPERLY DISCHARGES, POSSESSES OR EXHIBITS THE FIREARM."_​​_WI statute 948.60[34]_​​_Defenses to prosecution under this statute:_​
_Target practice under the supervision of an adult_
_Members of armed forces or police under 18 in the line of duty_
_Hunting (either with an adult or having passed hunter's safety)_

_For hunting purposes, the following exceptions to the age limit apply, as specified in statute 29.304[35] for firearms with barrels 12" or longer._​
_under 10 may not hunt with a firearm or bow under any circumstances_
_under 10 can only possess firearm/bow in Hunter Safety class, or while cased/unloaded and under adult supervision while going to/from Hunter Safety class, or while under adult supervision while at a target range._
_anyone age 10 or over may hunt when accompanied by an adult (within arms reach, both must be licensed, only one firearm/bow between the adult and mentor (no hunter safety course requirement for the mentored hunter)._
_12-13 may hunt when accompanied by an adult and the child has successfully completed a Hunter Safety class._
_12-13 may possess firearm when accompanied by an adult, or while transporting cased/unloaded firearm to/from Hunter Safety class, or in Hunter Safety class_
_14-16 is the same as 12-13, except Hunter Safety graduates can hunt and possess firearms (rifles/shotguns) without adult supervision._

​_School students shall be suspended until their expulsion hearing if they possess a firearm in school or during a school event (except if the student is participating in a Hunter Safety  class). State law requires a minimum one-year expulsion for this offense. Statute 120.13(1)(bm)[36] and 120.13(1)(c)2m. In addition, the student's driver's license may be suspended for two years under Statute 938.34(14q).[37] This suspension also applies to students who make bomb threats or having CCW violations in taxpayer-owned buildings. § The age range has changed for Minors. Link included to Wisconsin statute. [38]_​​


----------



## theHawk (Aug 28, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


He didn’t fire the weapon to protect the property, he fired it to protect his own life from the mob of jackals attacking him.


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2020)

I will not take one thin dime from #FightBack Foundation donations for my time or expenses. I have security team of Navy SEALS to provide security for me, my family, my employees, & my neighbors. I will pay those costs. I will not be intimidated by leftist tactics or threats. https://t.co/haYQEXyDfx

Lin Wood  (@LLinWood) August 28, 2020


----------



## theHawk (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



There is video of him being chased by your Meth Head Hero, who also threw a Molotov cocktail at him.  He continued to chase him and attack him, that’s when he got shot.  After that he was chased down by more BLM retards (who were also yelling to call police ironically), and they physically attacked him, he shot them in self defense.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It's pretty well established that he acted in self-defense.  Jacob Blake had a knife, and the other perp had a gun.  They both physically attacked him.  That's sufficient grounds to establish self-defense as the motive.   Apparently you believe he has to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that they were trying to kill him or injure him.  No he doesn't.

You're a fucking moron, of course.


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > I am sorry these FACTS have triggered your delicate, fragile, foreign-funded domestic terrorist supporting nature, causing you to falsely accuse me of being dishonest and pushing 'propaganda'.
> ...


My bad


----------



## theHawk (Aug 28, 2020)

LMAO, wow look, the Meth Head Hero of the left was a registered sex offender, a PEDOPHILE no less:


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> and illegally carrying a firearm.


how so?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


sorry, not you, the dude you replied to.  You avoided the word, I just added it.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> good to know you are in favor of breaking federal and state laws.


you should post the statute you keep posting about.  how many times now, ten?  you're fking wrong all ten times.  wow, such a loser stat.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > That he purposely put in danger.
> ...



  It is to MURDER people. 

MAGA


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> It is to MURDER people.


can you prove that?


----------



## Aldo Raine (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




  So he purposely drove to another state to put his property in danger.

Sounds like a member of the tard herd.

Hell whats a little murder muxed in?

MAGA


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> And he was still illegally carrying a firearm because he was only 17


still waiting on the statute.  got it yet?  zero for ten.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> So he purposely drove to another state to put his property in danger.
> 
> Sounds like a member of the tard herd.
> 
> Hell whats a little murder muxed in?


is that illegal? you still don't get that constitution thingy.


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2020)

Here is the link to the organization to defend Kyle.

I contributed $100 this morning.  Please match or exceed my donation.









						#Fightback
					

View All Videos Lin Wood Speaks Truth. Follow Lin on Telegram Join Our Mailing List FIGHT TO FIX 2020 OR BUST     If We The People don’t FIX 2020, we will BUST INTO TYRANNY. We will BUST INTO COMMUNISM. These are THE FACTS: President Donald J. Trump won in a record landslide election that…




					fightback.law


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Wrong
> 
> He transported a gun across state lines
> 
> ...


from your link:

_Subject to limited exceptions,_


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


from your link:

_Subject to limited exceptions,_

Do you know what that one phrase means?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


What you just said is extremely disturbing


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Persons less than 18 years of age for the purchase of a shotgun or rifle.


was he purchasing or carrying?  your feet just got all tangled up son.  zero for fifteen now, still makes you a loser.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


EXACTLY


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


LOLOL

Nothing in there applies to the teen terrorist, ya fucking moron.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


can you prove that?  you need to be able to.  you know that right?  you know about the US constitution?  you should learn it.  You don't get to make shit up.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


There was no molotov cocktail, ya raging lunatic.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Racist TV Host Trevor Noah
> “How come Jacob Blake was seen as a deadly threat for a theoretical gun — that he might have and might try to commit a crime with — but this gunman, who was armed and had already shot people, who had shown that he is a threat, was arrested the next day, given full due process of the law and generally treated like a human being whose life matters?” Noah said.
> “I’m asking these as questions, but I feel like we know the answer. The answer is that the gun doesn’t matter as much as who’s holding the gun. Because to some people, black skin is the most threatening weapon of all.”
> 
> ...


he's a demofk racist, he won't ever get it. you could draw it on a board and he'd pee himself.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

theHawk said:


> LMAO, wow look, the Meth Head Hero of the left was a registered sex offender, a PEDOPHILE no less:


Oh? Where does it say he is a pedophile?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

mamooth said:


> As usual, the Nazi thugs have come out in force to defend one of their own.


how so?  explain that statement?  how does someone carrying a rifle defending one self Nazi?  When the SS were the ones destroying personal property and attacking innocent people?  Did you ever learn history?  just asking, cause you ain't ever on it right.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...




No castle doctrine doesn't apply to a business you are not and cannot occupy

He didn't eve know the owner, he was just running around

Castle doctrine has NOTHING to do with it

If wisconsin had a stand your ground law, it might be relevant. But he was backing up anyway and didn't stop until some one knocked him down.

He was literally running away as he shot the first guy.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 28, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > My kin are from around there. It's a small place
> ...



You think they would have failed to fuck up that kid whose face is plastered all over the news? lol

Ok bud


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...


He didn't murder anyone.  Those thugs put themselves in danger.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It says that if he has taken hunter safety it's legal for him to carry a rifle, you fucking dumbass.  

The terrorists are the ones he shot.   We owe him a debt of gratitude.


----------



## Correll (Aug 28, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I want to add, thank god that the cops managed to prevent this kid from rejoining his group and forced him to be alone on the streets, where the mob was in charge.
> ...




Oh, I agree that the terrorists are responsible for their actions. The police are not. 

Just pointing out that the kid was ordered by the cops to be by himself, in a mob ruled war zone, instead of rejoining his group.


----------



## Correll (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...




Only if the local courts are corrupted by people like you.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> You assume that using a firearm to kill 2 people IN AND OF ITSELF is felonious, which is why you are fucking gun grabber.
> 
> Did the kid fear for his life? Was that fear reasonable? That's all that matters.


he doesn't care about the kid and his fears.  that's not relevant in his world.  ask him. The rioters are the victims.  ask him, he isn't afraid to tell  you that.  he thinks he is in Germany in the 40's. The SS are the saviors.


----------



## j-mac (Aug 28, 2020)

pknopp said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Ok, so what's your point? It's a misdemeanor.....So, he'll pay a fine and get on with life...


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

impuretrash said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Are you still claiming he called the teen murderer the n-word for pointing his gun at him??
> ...


a person fighting for black lives matter yelling the N word.  That's all one needs to know.  Tells you the riot is bullshit right there.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


they do if they demand it.  ask them.  They will burn down your business if you don't give to their demands.  When did our local officials decide this was the usual for americans?


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Let's see your evidence of this ... show evidence he had a valid FOID card and show evidence Wisconsin makes exceptions for minors with an Illinois FOID card...


Since he is under 18 I think the only thing the socialist assholes running the attorney generals office in WI can convict the kid of is procession of a firearm

even if they give him the max its 9 months in jail


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It is basic extortion and I am tired of it.

"If you disagree with me you're racist"
"If you call protests riots, you're racist"
"If you re-elect Trump and we riot and you call us rioters, you're racist"

See the pattern here....?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

mamooth said:


> Just to emphasize how disgusting the Trump fascists here are ... skateboard guy attacked the Trump cult shooter _after_ that terrorist had shot someone. _After_.


who gave skateboard guy that authority?  if the kid didn't have it, how did skateboard guy get it?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It is basic extortion and I am tired of it.
> 
> "If you disagree with me you're racist"
> "If you call protests riots, you're racist"
> ...


well aware of their pattern.  They are zero for whatever.  makes them losers.


----------



## Correll (Aug 28, 2020)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > And I don't think this kid murdered anyone either. That's just something you jerk off to.
> ...





You give a pass to the "protesters" on your side, many of whom are armed, and many of whom are intent on violence or destruction, 

while wanting those there intent on trying to address that, to be confronted and disarmed by the police.


"Outside agitators", who are on yourside, have generally not been prosecuted. And you know that.


----------



## playtime (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> 
> 
> A 17-year-old suspect has been arrested in connection to at least one of the two shooting deaths amid the unrest Tuesday night in Kenosha, Wis., Illinois police confirmed on Wednesday.
> ...



he willingly went to another state with a loaded weapon to hunt brown people.

guilty.

& his mama drove him.

guilty.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> Tell me what property a 17 year old child who lives in a different state owns?


his body when attacked by a mob.  What would you do if a mob attacked you?  it happens in Chiraq all the time and you've never said a word about it.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > *The filthy Left says Kyle came "across state lines".  LOL.  His home was 20 minutes away.
> ...


what does that mean exactly?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > You always are confused about things like this.
> ...


who said anything of the sort?  If you were reading the posts, they claimed he went to murder.  and that's unprovable.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > It is basic extortion and I am tired of it.
> ...


Makes it utterly disturbing. Leftists are deranged at best.


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> can you prove that?


No he cant prove it

its just mindless liberal hate speech


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


no they don't.  there were black folks with the kid from Kenosha.  me thinks they want the rioting gone.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


not much you or I can do but bitch in here.  go kid.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

dudmuck said:


> Thats because white supremacists were seen entering Kenosha to vandalize and hurt protesters.
> And, across the USA, white supremacists have infiltrated police departments.


wow,  zero for whatever.  Still the loser, stay on topic.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel bad for anybody that messes with this kid the way he can handle a rifle wow, He shot  the guys arm off When he was  about to get shot point blank
> ...


like murderers and sex offenders who plea never do murder or sex offenses again?  yeah.


----------



## Mac-7 (Aug 28, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


There could be aT least one particularly odd SJW misfit who might stalk the kid and do him harm

but most of the threats coming from the left are bluster


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Juicin said:


> No castle doctrine doesn't apply to a business you are not and cannot occupy
> 
> He didn't eve know the owner, he was just running around
> 
> ...


never said it did.  I was replying to stand your ground.


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You are confused Moon Bat.

It was self defense, which is not terrorism.  I shit you not.  Go look it up.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

hey, who can we contact to object to the dereliction of duty by elected officials?  I want their pay to stop.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Flash said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Faun doesn't believe people are allowed to defend themselves.


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2020)

If Kyle hadn't been armed he would have probably been killed by the Communists mob thugs. 

Just like they have killed others and threaten to kill Rand Paul and his wife last night.


----------



## Juicin (Aug 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I don't think little mister loves to suck cop dick is gonna break the rules on that one lol


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Faun is an idiot that needs to move to another country like Canada, UK or Australia where people are punished for self defense.  America ain't like that and thank God for the Bill of Rights.

Faun is confused about a lot of things.  Back decades ago we use to refer to confused people like that as being beaucoup dinky dau.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

playtime said:


> he willingly went to another state with a loaded weapon to hunt brown people.


prove it.  why did he kill a white dude then?


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...




You notice that Kyle wasting those two Communists and putting a world of hurt on another one has greatly reduced the amount of Communists agitation in Kenosha.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Juicin said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...


I'm just saying plea deals are useless over time.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


she isn't alone in the Nazi camp.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


FAUX is a she?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


unless they are in a mob, they are snowflakes.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I thought so.  I have her on ignore.  complete waste of time to repeat oneself over and over and get zero answers to questions. I don't do propaganda opinion anymore.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOL 

You're such a fucking moron.  

Those exceptions are regarding *hunting*...

*29.304 Restrictions on hunting and use of firearms by persons under 16 years of age.*​
Are you ever not a fucking moron?

Ever???


----------



## pknopp (Aug 28, 2020)

j-mac said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...



 He's in jail.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

pknopp said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


yep, so what?  he isn't guilty of anything is he?


----------



## pknopp (Aug 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...



Not yet .


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

j-mac said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


Class A misdemeanor can also include up to 9 months in jail...

*939.51 Classification of misdemeanors.*

(3) *Penalties for misdemeanors* are as follows:
(a) For a Class A misdemeanor, a fine not to exceed $10,000 or imprisonment not to exceed 9 months, or both.​


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


so what then?  just stating the obvious, huh mr. obvious?

Are you insinuating he was free game for the mob? fk his business saving ass hole?


----------



## anynameyouwish (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> 
> 
> A 17-year-old suspect has been arrested in connection to at least one of the two shooting deaths amid the unrest Tuesday night in Kenosha, Wis., Illinois police confirmed on Wednesday.
> ...




yawn


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> [
> I thought so.  I have her on ignore.  complete waste of time to repeat oneself over and over and get zero answers to questions. I don't do propaganda opinion anymore.



Her being an uneducated low information confused Moon Bat, afflicted with the TDS  mental disease are the reasons she cannot respond to facts or reason.


----------



## j-mac (Aug 28, 2020)

pknopp said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



And? At the moment he is...After the trial, I am confident in saying that he will probably be charged with a misdemeanor, and let go on probation....

That'd be fair right? I mean after all that's what this youth got...

" A 16-year-old charged with assault after a *Mount Airy man died as a result of an incident* at the Great Frederick Fair was *sentenced to probation* and anger management in court Wednesday. "









						16-year-old in Frederick fair assault case sentenced to probation, anger management for spitting on Mount Airy man
					

A 16-year-old charged with assault after a Mount Airy man died as a result of an incident at the Great Frederick Fair was sentenced to probation and anger management in court Wednesday.




					www.baltimoresun.com


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see your evidence of this ... show evidence he had a valid FOID card and show evidence Wisconsin makes exceptions for minors with an Illinois FOID card...
> ...


Committing that crime means he can't rely on an affirmative defense against his murder charges.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Aug 28, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a video of a guy being chased and falling, he had an AR 15 (I think), or whatever you call it.  He shot one person when on the ground, someone tried to take his weapon, he shot in the air when he got up.  He had apparently killed at least one person and one had been shot when attacking him (not sure if he died or not).
> ...




black protestors are simply doing the job the police refuse to do;  defending their lives and their homes.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 28, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...


And all three had it coming.


----------



## j-mac (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Would you be satisfied with that?


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Just to emphasize how disgusting the Trump fascists here are ... skateboard guy attacked the Trump cult shooter _after_ that terrorist had shot someone. _After_.
> ...


They had the right to enforce a citizen's arrest on a person who just shot someone else.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 28, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


Yeah, the cops aren't out attacking innocent white people, or shooting innocent black children in drivebys, or burning down business and robbing stores...

WTH are the cops thinking?  No wonder we need black protestors destroying cities and encouraging criminal behavior leading to hundreds of deaths so far already.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Flash said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


why she is on ignore


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

Flash said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Regrettably for the RW teen terrorist, your opinion is not supported by the law.


----------



## j-mac (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



Does that give skateboard guy the right to brandish a Glock .40 at the kid? How'd that work out for him?


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Fucking moron, of course I believe people are allowed to defend themselves. Do so legally, and you avoid prison. Do so illegally, like the RW teen terrorist did, and you go to prison.


----------



## j-mac (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Faun, you have NO clue what the law is or isn't in this case so can the act....


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

Flash said:


> If Kyle hadn't been armed he would have probably been killed by the Communists mob thugs.
> 
> Just like they have killed others and threaten to kill Rand Paul and his wife last night.


You're making that up. Had he not been armed, why would anyone have even bothered with him?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


so why don't they bitch and protest for the blacks in chiraq that are killed weekly by blacks?  can you explain to this low iq white guy, why black lives in chiraq are not important?  why school choice isn't available to the blacks? you all are funny how you ignore blacks and yet complain about the whites so much?  what is it?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


right?  I'm still looking how the rights aren't the same.  BTW, the kid had a carry card.  He presented it to the cops when he arrived to the location he was at.  Now, can the glock carrying dude say the same thing? Since he also used his skateboard as a weapon, did he register it?


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No, fucking moron.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Hey MORON.  Do the words Under 16 not mean anything to you?


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


^^^ pussy


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


For that crime? Sure. For the crime of first degree murder... life in prison with no chance of parole.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It says someone over 16 can carry a rifle if they have passed hunter safety.  It doesn't say anything about where, dumbfuck.  My brother and plenty of my friends hunted when they were in highschool.   No one ever told them they couldn't carry their guns anywhere.  That includes the police.


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> why she is on ignore




I don't have her on ignore because she needs to be reminded several times a day that she is confused and afflicted with TDS and it makes her look like a fool whenever she post her uneducated dribble.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

Flash said:


>


LOL

Your idea of what men do is sucking cock in prison?? Thst's what that little terrorist is gonna be doing for the rest of his life.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...


They were just a fucking mob trying to kill him.  

Do you really believe anyone is buying this crap?  What were they trying to "arrest" him for?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


There weren't any murders, dumbfuck.


----------



## j-mac (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No "Murder" was committed, and I believe that prosecutors overcharged in that case....For that, they will loose.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 I'm saying there will be people who will determine the situation. We aren't them.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...


No they didn't.  They were a bloodthirsty mob.  I thought you leftwing assholes didn't believe in vigilante justice.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Skateboard guy didn't brandish a firearm. You're dazed and confused. But his actions could not have worked out worse for him.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


I'm quoting the law.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Flash said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > why she is on ignore
> ...


I got tired of it.  thanks for doing the hard work.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

pknopp said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


We are allowed to make our own judgements.  You just admitted that you believe the mob was entitled to kill him.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No you aren't.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> No they didn't. They were a bloodthirsty mob. I thought you leftwing assholes didn't believe in vigilante justice.


bri, they don't know, they trip over their feet so much they look like special needs people.

They speak in rat's nest verbiage.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

pknopp said:


> I'm saying there will be people who will determine the situation. We aren't them.


isn't that normal?  why was it necessary for you to be so obvious about it?  Call you captain obvious.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOL

Imbecile, I posted the law that fucking moron cited. 

You putzes are like tweedledee and tweedledum


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> We are allowed to make our own judgements. You just admitted that you believe the mob was entitled to kill him.


indeed


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, I gave you the link to the law and nowhere does it state that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


yes he did.  He brandished his skateboard.  However, the law on self defense doesn't require your attacker to brandish a weapon.  It only requires that you have a reasonable fear that you will be killed or injured.


----------



## dblack (Aug 28, 2020)

Aldo Raine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...



Jitwit is not a conservative. This is well established. Trumpsters don't care about states rights, the Constitution, individual rights - none of the usual conservative concerns. They adore authoritarian bullies. That's about the extent of their "principles".


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You have no evidence thry were trying to kill him before he killed anyone.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The law I just posted states that, shit for brains.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

dblack said:


> . Trumpsters don't care about states rights,


prove it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

dblack said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I've never seen any evidence that you care about any of those things.


----------



## j-mac (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Oh?








> You're dazed and confused.



No sir...Although I do love me some Led Zepplin....



> But his actions could not have worked out worse for him.



So, you agree that it was stupid for these people to attack a guy with a weapon, who was willing to use it....So, why are you defending stupid?


----------



## dblack (Aug 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > . Trumpsters don't care about states rights,
> ...


Can't prove a negative. 

Have you ever stood up for states rights when it conflicted with your dear leader's commands?


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Tell that to the little RW teen terrorist who's in jail now on first degree murder charges. I'm sure your voice will comfort him.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Sure we do:  One had an automatic pistol, one had a knife and one had a skateboard.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


A skateboard brandished as a weapon IS a weapon.  A deadly weapon








						Man dies after being hit in head with skateboard during fight in Santa Ana Starbucks
					

A man was killed after being hit in the head with a skateboard in an act of self-defense during a fight in a Santa Ana Starbucks.




					abc7.com


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That's because the chief of police is a political hack.  No jury will convict him.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He's not in jail.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


The guy with the handgun is not the guy with a skateboard.  Like I said, you're dazed & confused.

And yes, it was incredibly stupid for those people to try and disarm him.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I hadn't heard this before... who had a knife?


----------



## j-mac (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Are you an attorney?


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


That remains to be seen. But the judge will still instruct the jury, if it gets that far, that self defense cannot be considered because the defendant himself was in tbe commission of a crime when he fired his weapon.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


No, I'm a software engineer.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/08/26/jacob-blake-kenosha-police-protests/
​_“Jacob did nothing to provoke police,” attorneys for Blake’s family said in a statement. “He was a great father and was only intending to get his children out of a volatile situation. Witnesses confirm that he was not in possession of a knife and didn’t threaten officers in any way.”_​


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


ROFL!  Here's the "jaywalking is murder" line of reasoning.  He was not committing any crime when they started chasing him.  He had the right to shoot them the minute they took after him.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Oh? He's being held without bond. Where do you think they're holding him? In a clubhouse? 









						Kyle Rittenhouse charged with murder in Kenosha shootings that killed 2; Jacob Blake handcuffed to hospital bed, uncle says
					

Lake County teenager Kyle Rittenhouse was charged with first-degree intentional homicide and a host of other charges.




					www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Fucking moron, that was from days earlier. We're talking about those who tried to disarm an active shooter during a protest.

Are you ever not a fucking moron?

Ever??


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Of course he was committing a crime. It was illegal for him to be in possession of a firearm.


----------



## j-mac (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Ok, you're right....it was another attacker with the handgun....Here's another pic showing clearly another attacker with the gun....





The skateboard assailant is to the right in frame, and the man with the handgun to the left of Rittenhouse....Both were dumbasses, and both got shot for their attacks...



> Like I said, you're dazed & confused.



Look, we are having a conversation so you can drop the dumb shit name calling ok?



> And yes, it was incredibly stupid for those people to try and disarm him.



Again, glad you agree with me....


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Wrong.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

dblack said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


sure you should, you claim we're against them.  how are we against them?  identified a state's right we don't care about?  that isn't a negative that is presenting evidence to back your ludicrous claim.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


both white right?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


when one thinks one is invincible or a bully.  no integrity at all.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


None of that is really true.  Rittenhouse is in a juvenile detention facility in Illinois.  Kids merely waiting for foster care placement are in the same place.   Prosecutors may have dreams of what  they want to charge but they haven't yet charged anything and there has been no arraignment.  He has to be extradited to Wisconsin first.  The extradition hearing has just been put off 30 days so its video games until then.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


too many videos showing the kid innocent.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



 Lol....surely you can do better than this.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > I'm saying there will be people who will determine the situation. We aren't them.
> ...



 Seems I have to be to keep people from tripping all over the place telling me what I mean.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 28, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



 Maybe they aren't able to extradict him but they don't extradict people over misdameanors.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Lol....surely you can do better than this.


ditto


----------



## dblack (Aug 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



So, nuthin'? I doubt you've ever stood up for limiting federal power under Trump. Amirite? I'm right.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Seems I have to be to keep people from tripping all over the place telling me what I mean.


nothing in my response that represents that statement whatsoever.  but thanks for playing.  I merely thanked you for being Captain Obvious.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


So the mob wasn't allowed to assault him?


----------



## dblack (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The real crime was the chickenshit cops enlisting teenagers to do their dirty work.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

dblack said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


I doubt you have ever stood up for limiting federal power under anyone.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

dblack said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


They didn't "enlist" anyone, shit for brains.  Since when is enforcing the law "dirty work?"


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

dblack said:


> So, nuthin'? I doubt you've ever stood up for limiting federal power under Trump. Amirite? I'm right.


name something he did that I should have questioned him over?  I don't like all the EO's. No, but again, the congress decided he wasn't president.  so there's that and stopped all business.  I feel he is merely trying to fulfull promises he made during his campaign.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



 In general no one is allowed to assault anyone.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> I doubt you have ever stood up for limiting federal power under anyone.


dang bri, that was really good.  I wish I'd have thought that.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


so why did they? and if they didn't have a right, the kid was therefore allowed to defend himself right?  you're on a roll,

BTW, why would a protestor have to chase someone in a mob environment? Especially if they are peaceful?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Then Rittenhouse was allowed to shoot them


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

dblack said:


> The real crime was the chickenshit cops enlisting teenagers to do their dirty work.


you mean the dumbfk demofk mayor that told his police force to stand down.  that's what you meant right?  please clarify who the police report to?  can you?  can you be fking honest enough to acknowledge that fact? Then we can discuss some more.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Even criminals have a right to self defense you commie


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 28, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



  The guy and his wife from Missouri who were charged for protecting their home from the rioters.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

dblack said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


What was dirty? His civil rights?


----------



## Zorro! (Aug 28, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


He is the one getting these settlements for Sandmann


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 28, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  Yep...and they're more famous for being the couple who protected their property from the rioters in Missouri.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


The guy with his hands up in surrender but got shot anyway. Not self defense on the part of the little terrorist.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Slobbers the fucking moron whose evidence was ... *Wikipedia 

*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



  Must have missed that one.
At what point in the video did this happen?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Says a person that wants a innocent men in jail
For life because they think differently than you


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


you missed the photo of him holding the gun against the kids face.  missed that one conveniently huh? What happened most likely is he wasn't expecting the kid to fire at him.  You think?  but there is a photo with that gun in the kids face after the kid was hit with the skateboard.  but fk, you don't care that  he got hit by one guy and attacked with a gun by another.  he was just supposed to sit there and accept the bullies outrage at him.  ahhhhhhh I see.,


----------



## j-mac (Aug 28, 2020)

dblack said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Can you show where the police asked him to aid? Did they deputize him? You have a link for that?


----------



## j-mac (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You mean the guy that was shown to you a still right before this one, where he was rushing in gun, (still in his hand) pointed at him, has his hands raised when he realizes that the kid has a much more powerful weapon and acts in self preservation? That guy?


----------



## j-mac (Aug 28, 2020)

pknopp said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Oh really? Because that's exactly what dumbass #1 did to start the whole thing...


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 28, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > That’s not what procedural law is.
> ...


I don’t think you understand what you’re talking about. Were those people carrying handguns illefally?


----------



## freyasman (Aug 28, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > This gets to core of the issue.  Citizens stopped policing their own neighborhoods when as a society we went with professional police forces.  Now these terribly irresponsible city and state leaders are preventing their police from responding, because these elected leaders are of the same political faction as the rioters, but, if the armed citizen returns to the streets, bodies start dropping.
> ...


That's great but isn't that guy a civil attorney?
Kids needs a criminal defense attorney who specializes in self defense cases, and that's a pretty small pool.

Truth is, most legal cases where self defense is claimed are bullshit..... it's a last ditch attempt to avoid jail time by someone who knows he is guilty of assault, or it's a misunderstanding of basic law by someone who was engaged in mutual combat. So the claim of self defense is most often greeted with disbelief and scorn by DAs. (And that's DAs that _don't_ have a political axe to grind against free people who carry guns; my wife worked for a DAs office in TN a few years ago and everyone in that office carried pistols, everyday.)
A legitimate self defense claim that meets all legal standards as an affirmative defense is often discounted and disregarded by disbelieving prosecutors, or the essential elements that prove it to be justified are not brought to investigators attention, and thus not to the prosecutors and court's attention, or not effectively explained by the victim when he or she is being interviewed by responding officers. The victim is usually in shock, and will be coming down off a chemical and hormonal cocktail of adrenaline and other things that are released into their systems when their life is threatened, and they generally are not tracking well, and they get a case of motor mouth.
Many criminal defense attornies have no idea how to present an affirmative defense in a self defense case, and most have never done so. Further muddying the waters, street mutts will lie their asses off and claim they were the victims, in order to jam you up with the Man.


I'm glad the kid has an attorney, but does he have the _right_ attorney?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 28, 2020)

Even if the kid doesn't currently have the right attorney (as you put it), he still has the ability to fire him and get another.  And, you can bet, that with as high profile as this case is, there are probably several really good lawyers that would be willing to represent this kid pro bono, as the publicity they would get if they won would be phenomenal.  And, even if they lose, they still get their name out there, and it's still good publicity.


----------



## Zorro! (Aug 28, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...


I had the same concerns.  Now the McCloskeys do handle criminal defense and just got done defending themselves against weapons charges, but, your points are dead on.


----------



## Zorro! (Aug 28, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Even if the kid doesn't currently have the right attorney (as you put it), he still has the ability to fire him and get another.  And, you can bet, that with as high profile as this case is, there are probably several really good lawyers that would be willing to represent this kid pro bono, as the publicity they would get if they won would be phenomenal.  And, even if they lose, they still get their name out there, and it's still good publicity.


Most screw ups occur early, it's better to get it right, each step of the way.  This kid needs to keep his mouth shut and only open it when he is being counseled by the right attorney for the case.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Sorry, turd, but the defendant doesn't have to prove his assailants where trying to kill him.  All he has to prove is that he had a reasonable fear that he would be killed or injured by the attackers.  In fact, he doesn't even have to prove that to a jury.  Most of these cases never see a jury.

You keep calling me a moron, but you keep proving you know jack shit about the law.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Post your own source, moron.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Legal or not, they still represented a deadly threat to Rittenhouse.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Of course they do; just so long as they are not in the commission of committing a crime when they kill someone.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You mean if they are jaywalking they will be indicted for murder?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Two assholes getting what they deserve.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Poor, demented, lying Russian troll, I never want innocent people to go to jail.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Says a person that wants a innocent men in jail
> ...



Don't lie.  You want Flynn to rot in prison, right?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 28, 2020)

colfax_m said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...



  Dont know about illefally ,snicker, but yes the one with the handgun was a convicted felon.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


^^^ fucking moron is incapable of comprehending means and intent. A jaywalking can't kill anyone merely by jaywalking. A person illegally handling a firearm can kill someone with their firearm.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


LOL

Now the fucking moron claims someone who is surrendering with his hands up deserves to be shot.

You're truly fucked in the head, fucking moron.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 28, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



  Actually they dont. But they are volunteering their services to help gather evidence and the like.
    Funny enough they used to be equal rights and personal injury lawyers.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, I don't want him to rot in prison. I do want him to serve some time though for lying to the FBI. Flynn is not an innocent man.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



  All I see is a still shot of some dude with his hand in the air.
Give me a time stamp. Because in the video he didnt shoot the dude with his hands up and allowed him to retreat.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


*"you missed the photo of him holding the gun against the kids face."*

Oh, look ... the pussy is peeking out at me from behind his mommy's apron just long enough to lie. 

No, ya pussy, the gun was never pressed against the little RW terrorist's face.  Grosskreutz never even got close enough to do that had he wanted.

This is where you go back to hiding from me since you just got caught lying again.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You're either blind and stupid, or you're lying, if you don't see  Grosskreutz's hands raised with his palms facing the RW terrorist.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 28, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





bripat9643 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Not as deadly a threat as Rittenhouse represented to them.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He has a pistol in his hand.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



  Give me a time stamp in this video that shows what you're claiming.
I'm giving you the video so you can prove your point....here's your chance.
   Go at it ya fucken liar!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



  Liar.


----------



## hadit (Aug 28, 2020)

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...


Now all you have to do is prove it, and feelz aren't proof.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 28, 2020)

Flash said:


> I will not take one thin dime from #FightBack Foundation donations for my time or expenses. I have security team of Navy SEALS to provide security for me, my family, my employees, & my neighbors. I will pay those costs. I will not be intimidated by leftist tactics or threats. https://t.co/haYQEXyDfx
> 
> Lin Wood  (@LLinWood) August 28, 2020


reminds me of brian kolfage's pledge. hahahaha


----------



## freyasman (Aug 28, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...







__





						FAFO
					

In biker and inmate slang "FAFO" is a useful term. It is a low-level warning, a general statement about the Nature Of Things, and a kind of ...




					thelawdogfiles.blogspot.com
				



From the link;
*"FAFO *
_


In biker and inmate slang "FAFO" is a useful term. It is a low-level warning, a general statement about the Nature Of Things, and a kind of Zen philosophy.

It stands for "F(ool) Around and Find Out", understanding that the first word isn't "fool". The past tense is: "F(ool)ed Around and Found Out".

As a warning, it also implies that the person should accept responsibility for the consequences.

The best example of this was when I was walking through Intake, and spotted Waldo the Wonder Biker leaning against a corner of the holding tank, both eyes swollen shut, nose broken, and blood from his waist to the back of his head. Blinking a bit from the surprise I asked Waldo what happened.

Hocking a bloody lump the size of a kiwi fruit in my general direction, he growled, "I [deleted] around and found out, LT."

Whole bunch of folks who have been fooling around in far-Left Democratic strongholds are taking their foolishness into less-Leftist areas ... and finding out.

The latest is in Kenosha, Wisconsin, and seems to be a pretty spectacular example of "Finding Out", and while I won't speculate on the legal details of the shooting, some of the pictures are probably going to wind up in trauma lectures.

Folks f(ool)ed around, they found out; and now the million-dollar questions are: 1) Will they take responsibility for their [deleted]ing around that led to the finding out? 2) Will everyone else learn from this, and modifying their future fooling around?

Survey says:  Probably not.

Sigh.

LawDog"_


----------



## pknopp (Aug 28, 2020)

j-mac said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



 And?


----------



## freyasman (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I see a pistol in one palm, of a man who was rushing at the kid literally just seconds prior..... that's what I see. 
That's what every cop will see too. And when asked, they will all say, *"Hell yeah, I'd have shot him too."*


----------



## freyasman (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That's not the impression you give.
As far as you're concerned, this kid need to go to prison and spend a decade getting raped and abused, you have made that abundantly clear.


----------



## hadit (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Like I often said, they would eventually attack someone who would fight back. And if they haven't learned anything, it will happen again.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 28, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Yeah, he held his hands up for a second, while the kid held his fire, then rushed the kid again...… good shoot.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 28, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



   Hello! 
Is this thing on?
   Where are you Faun?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 28, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  And here he is holding that same pistol with half his arm blown off at 9:50.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Which he turned away from the little terrorist, with the butt of the gun facing forward, as he raised his hands.


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


It's the guy who was shot in tne arm.


----------



## pknopp (Aug 28, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



If so, how would that make her any different than many of you when something bad happens to some black guy? 

All we hear is how they deserved it and how the cops should take out a few more.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


That's because I don't think that little RW terrorist is innocent.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



  So where's the time stamp faggot?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



  As expected...
You're a liar.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 28, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


It sure looks to me like they got what they deserved.


----------



## j-mac (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



All of that is true Faun, however, that's NOT what the reality was mere seconds earlier...Think about it, He's on the ground, being advanced on, chaos going on around him, and this guy is lunging at you with a handgun pointed at you. And you're saying that in that slit second he's supposed to what? Lay prone and give up his weapon....Yeah that would have ended well for him....

Come on man, you'd do the exact same thing in that situation....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 28, 2020)

j-mac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



  Probably not.
He would have went into the fetal position and emptied his bowels and his bladder.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And the kid held his fire until the guy feigning surrender lunged at him again.
I say again; good shoot.


----------



## Drop Dead Fred (Aug 28, 2020)

Drop Dead Fred said:


> So all three of the people who got shot have a criminal record.





JoeB131 said:


> So does Rittenhouse.
> 
> He's been arrested for firing a firearm while intoxicated, possession of THC, possession of drug paraphenelia, failure to obey an officer.   you know, the kind of stuff that would get you a jail time if you were a person of color.
> 
> ...




What is your source for this info?


----------



## Drop Dead Fred (Aug 28, 2020)

Kyle Rittenhouse's lawyer said that he did not carry the gun across state lines:










						Famed attorney Lin Wood gives an update on Kyle Rittenhouse
					

As we reported, prominent attorney Lin Wood has assembled a legal team that will defend the Kenosha shooter Kyle Rittenhouse pro bono. He believes the videos prove the 17-year-old shooter acted in self-defense. He is not going to speak about the boy’s personal life at this time, but he cautioned...




					www.independentsentinel.com
				




Famed attorney Lin Wood gives an update on Kyle Rittenhouse

August 28, 2020

As we reported, prominent attorney Lin Wood has assembled a legal team that will defend the Kenosha shooter Kyle Rittenhouse pro bono.

He believes the videos prove the 17-year-old shooter acted in self-defense. He is not going to speak about the boy’s personal life at this time, but he cautioned people to ignore the rumors going around.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 28, 2020)

pknopp said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Some folks _do_ deserve it..... and you haven't ever heard _me_ deciding that based on race.

Thing is, this kid isn't one of those who deserve it, IMO.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


If you came to that conclusion after objectively weighing the available evidence, then that would be one thing, but that's not at all what you're doing is it?
What you _are_ doing is trying to advance a narrative that will condemn this young man for the rest of his life and you're not doing it because you give the slightest fuck about the losers and degenerates he shot, you're doing it to try and advance an agenda. 

You're waging cultural war.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 28, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



  One he's going to lose.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 28, 2020)

Ex-Sandman lawyer vows exoneration for Kyle Rittenhouse ⋆ The USA Wire
					

The lawyer for 17-year-old Kyle Rittenhouse, the accused shooter in the death of two Kenosha protesters who attacked him, says that Rittenhouse will be exonerated and justice will be served. “Thanks to ALL Freedom Loving Americans who responded to requests for contact information on Kyle...




					theusawire.com


----------



## freyasman (Aug 28, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Even a victorious war is still a shit-show.





__





						The Captain's Journal » Candid Observations At Reddit Concerning Kenosha, WI Gun Battle
					





					www.captainsjournal.com
				



From the link;
*"Candid Observations At Reddit Concerning Kenosha, WI Gun Battle*
_                                       BY Herschel Smith                                        






1 day, 20 hours ago                                       

Reddit/Firearms._


> _As you will certainly see on Twitter today, a feral mob of rioters decided to pick a fight with armed militia in Kenosha last night, and two of the scum ended up in body bags.
> A brief overview of the events: rioters antagonized militia as they stood defending local businesses (note, the guy in this video in the red shirt is the one who is later shot in the head) from looting and burning. Somehow this escalated into rioters chasing a militia member through a parking lot. He turns and fires, striking a rioter in the head (identified by same belt, shorts, and moustache from prior video; he seems semi conscious but I strongly suspect he was the one who died this morning). The mob then chases the wrong guy (see 14:15) through the streets. He stumbles, the mob converges on him, and shots ring out. One rioter is struck in the stomach, collapses, and dies on the spot. Another rioter, Glock in hand and probably not more than seconds (edit: fractions of a second, see below, holy shit) from killing this guy, gets his upper arm blown off. As is very clear in this clip the guy initially fake surrenders, then as soon as the militia member lowers the gun, he tries to draw the Glock to shoot him. Militia member gets up and runs away.
> This is the most complete collection of video Ive managed to find of the events.
> Lessons learned:_



_*PRACTICE F****** OPSEC.* The Twitter doxxing machine fired up immediately and already has the second militia member’s name, Facebook, and family information. I’m not posting it here because Im not contributing to the cycle, especially when Reddit – and unfortunately, a non-zero proportion of this sub – is full of communist subhumans. Hes only 17 years old. No one is out of bounds for them. Cover your fucking face. Wear indistinct clothing (this is a pointer that we can actually take from Antifa; the black bloc works; coordinate this with others, if possible). Do not talk to the camera. The guy filming might be nice, but the Twitter lynch mob will use it to kill you and your entire family after it’s posted there. The second militia member identifies himself by name on a stream._
_For the first time, someone has proved that for all the buildings its burned, all the statues its toppled, and all the people it has beaten, the mob is actually composed of a bunch of f****** pussies. If it’s not 10:1 odds in their favor against an unarmed victim, they want no part of it. The second gunfire starts, they scatter like roaches. Not a single person sticks around to start a protracted fight. It tickles my ears to hear the one rioter go from tough guy who is going to beat up or shoot that kid to big, crying baby once he gets his arm blown off. Fuck these people._
_Do not undertake these things alone. The militia were hanging together in a group, but somehow this second guy got separated. As stated before, the Antifa/BLM slime are not looking for a fair fight. They want to surround and overwhelm you. If you allow yourself to be isolated, your odds of being targeted and having to shed blood in self-defense go up exponentially._
_If you’re going to come and expose yourself to the possibility of getting in a gunfight, that means actually be prepared to be in a gunfight. Your fighting capabilities are the sum of your equipment, your body, and your mind. *Water*, *medical equipment (especially tourniquets, chest seals, and gauze), ammunition,* hearing protection (especially electronic protection a la Peltors), a good pair of shoes, pants (ideally with knee pads), plates if you can afford them. You should be in good physical shape and well-versed in your craft. If you can’t run 2 miles in under 15 minutes, you’re too slow. You do not want an attacker, imminently about to kill you and parade your body through the street, to be the first thing you ever fire a gun at. I also highly recommend training in combat sports. In addition to the skills this gives you in close combat, it trains a mindset. In a fight, the person who is less afraid of their opponent has a massive advantage. Go watch a street fight. Watch how stiff they are and how quickly they both want it to be over. Most people are terrified to be in a fight. You can very quickly overwhelm someone is in that “stiff” stage of experience with decisive, violent action. This is as true in a fist fight as it is in a gun fight. “Violence has a purpose, and aggression is a perfectly healthy emotion” is a phrase that was beaten into me in my career. It’s good advice that has stuck with me for years._
_credit u/ohtheyearwas1775 in comments. Slings are good pieces of equipment. Your weapon is literally your life. If the guy had fallen down and dropped his rifle, he would probably be in a coffin right now._
_credit u/8064hatch. Organization and planning matters. The second militia member was probably isolated because there was no firm plan in place and no distinct leader around. Communications are a big help. Signal is a free, end-to-end encrypted messaging app. If you’re defending a building, overlapping sectors of fire are important, as is a proper evacuation plan (your opponents are extremely fond of fire, that should enter your calculus before you barricade yourself inside)._
_credit u/TehRoot. If you’re going to have medical equipment, you should probably… you know… know how to use it lol. That guy gets shot in the head and the immediate action plan was to put pressure on it. Pressure stops blood flow. All the bleeding was happening inside of that guy’s skull. Pressing skull fragments into his brain is not a winning strategy. Tourniquet limbs (with an actual fucking tourniquet, not your wound up T shirt), pack the junctions (armpits, groin), seal the (breathing) box. Don’t put a tourniquet on someone’s neck like a dumbass. Don’t pack shit in someone’s sucking chest wound unless you want to watch it get violently sucked into their diaphragm and kill them as they try to take a giant panic breath. If you’re carrying a piece of gear, you need to have rehearsed with it so you can engage with the actual realities of when and how to employ it._
_Realize that the government is not a strong ally. Probably doesn’t need to be said here, but I’ll say it anyway. Your local/state governments basically determine whether or not law enforcement exists in your area. Don’t believe even 1 second of the bullshit about how “they’re doing everything they can to stop the violence.” If this were white supremacists, tea partiers, or whatever demographic the left has chosen not to like that day who were out doing exactly what the BLM insurrectionists are out doing every night, there would be a full activation of your state’s National Guard and you would have an entire infantry battalion on your doorstep right now. Notice how – with zero exceptions – every single place that is having problems with violence is a democrat shithole. Convince me otherwise._
_Those are not my observations and I cannot claim credit for them.  I am reposting them here.
So to append what this astute commenter said, let me add the following.  I too noticed not only with this event but the “proud boys” who confronted the Black Bloc in Portland that they became easily separated from the group.
It may be due to lack of planning, lack of training, no real leadership, no time in grade, or whatever.  The Black Bloc is like the Taliban.  They like attack only with a mass of force, i.e., in Afghanistan, they usually attacked COPs and outposts with battalion size forces or almost that size.  See the following posts: here, here, here, and here.
They don’t like the odds when they’re outnumbered.  They tend to scatter with any real resistance.  Don’t be found alone in direct confrontations.
Doxxing is a favorite tactic of the left.  The notion that someone would carry a weapon into the city of Kenosha and directly confront the Black Bloc is, to me, ridiculous.  Law enforcement is not on the side of those who would shut down the destruction and lawlessness.  The police follow the orders of the politicians, and the pols don’t want the destruction to be stopped.  They cannot arrest their voting constituency.
I suspect that the future of these sorts of confrontations will involve face and head cover, the use of cover and concealment, and the use of cover of night, as well as *the use of “stand-off” tactics*.
As always, these points are discussed merely as an academic exercise, for educational benefit, and for use for those who study warfare (specifically in TTP, or tactics, techniques and procedures)."_


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 28, 2020)

Kyle Rittenhouse is going to walk.  They are just negotiating something that doesn't cause a new riot.  An impossible task.   There is no application of castle doctrine.  He's outside of stand your ground because he ran away twice. So far it's a clear case of self defense.  Stay away from the gun garbage and open carry v concealed carry or taking a gun across state lines.  Kyle Rittenhouse never had a gun.  He's not in jail.   Why do democrats lie so her much?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Running from a fascist democrat mob is a crime!? Lol wtf


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 28, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


More than enough evidence says you do..


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 28, 2020)

In case anyone is interested. . . recent episode of Akkad.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


>




Colin Noir is great...


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


>




Anti-gunners and those suffering from TDS should watch this........great look at the situation.............


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


>



You can see his legal training in this video............


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 29, 2020)

Flash said:


>


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 29, 2020)

Drop Dead Fred said:


> Drop Dead Fred said:
> 
> 
> > So all three of the people who got shot have a criminal record.
> ...


The usual: Joey squatted and bore down.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> In case anyone is interested. . . recent episode of Akkad.
> 
> View attachment 381513




And jason blake.......?   He was wanted for felony sexual assault...


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


>




He will likely walk in a real court......self defense....all the way.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You wouldn't recognize reality if it crawled up your nose and did the can-can.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

_"(a)  Any person under 18 years of age who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor."

"(a)  For a Class A misdemeanor, a fine not to exceed $10,000 or imprisonment not to exceed 9 months, or both."

" (1) A person is privileged to threaten or intentionally use force against another for the purpose of preventing or terminating what the person reasonably believes to be an unlawful interference with his or her person by such other person.  The actor may intentionally use only such force or threat thereof as the actor reasonably believes is necessary to prevent or terminate the interference.  The actor may not intentionally use force which is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm unless the actor reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself."_






						Wisconsin Legislature: 948.55
					






					docs.legis.wisconsin.gov
				








						Wisconsin Legislature: 939.51
					






					docs.legis.wisconsin.gov
				








						Wisconsin Legislature: 939.48
					






					docs.legis.wisconsin.gov
				




===================================================

He's definitely going to get the 9 months in prison.  Personally, I don't see much more getting tacked on.  I think the rest can legally be classified as self-defense.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> _"(a)  Any person under 18 years of age who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor."
> 
> "(a)  For a Class A misdemeanor, a fine not to exceed $10,000 or imprisonment not to exceed 9 months, or both."
> 
> ...




Sorry.....not necessarily.......there is an exception for rifles and shotguns....


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > _"(a)  Any person under 18 years of age who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor."
> ...



Site it.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



At the 1:22 mark on the video...Colin Noir is a lawyer...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> At the 1:22 mark on the video...Colin Noir is a lawyer...



He doesn't sound very optimistic about it. 

I expect him to be in violation of this law.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > At the 1:22 mark on the video...Colin Noir is a lawyer...
> ...




Could be, and they may hang him on that since they are likely going to fail on the murder charges.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Seems pretty clear to me that he was in violation of that law.  Not much wiggle room there.  "_Any person under 18 years of age who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor."_

They're going to try to get him on the pre-meditated thing, which I believe is likely true, but will be extremely difficult for the prosecutors to actually prove.  Personally, I don't see the murder charges sticking.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




I don't see how they get Pre-meditated since in each case he was the one being attacked by the mob.....the reporter was an eye witness to the first provocation, and we have video of the mob attacking him while he was on the ground.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Well he went out of his way to defend a car dealership that he had no connection with.  And it can at least be debated how much of a threat the first guy was.  Initial claims were that he threw a Molotov cocktail, but I don't think that was the case. 

I would argue that he was looking for a fight.  He wanted an excuse to use deadly force in self-defense.  Kind of like the Florida shooter at the convenient store. 

But, even though I believe that may very well be true, I don't think it can be proven.  So I think they'll try that, but I don't expect it to stick.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

Speaking of which, I think there's a playbook forming on how to murder.

1.  Instigate someone.
2.  Wait for them to attack you.
3.  Shoot them.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Speaking of which, I think there's a playbook forming on how to murder.
> 
> 1.  Instigate someone.
> 2.  Wait for them to attack you.
> 3.  Shoot them.




Yeah...no.   If the kid had wanted to commit murder he could have done it a lot easier than he did..........with a lot more pre-meditation.   In all three shots, he was the one who was attacked, unprovoked by the joe biden voters.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Agreed.  The 2nd Amendment has put weapons into hands of people who shouldn't be anywhere near a gun.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of which, I think there's a playbook forming on how to murder.
> ...



Yea, but getting away with murder.

If he just walked in there and started shooting people, it would be a clear felony.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

candycorn said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




Wrong.......the 2nd Amendment allows free Americans to protect themselves from violent joe biden voters who have been burning, looting, beating and murdering Americans for the last 5 months..........


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




Nothing he did was murder....he was the one attacked by all three of the people he shot.....they approached and attacked him, even by the eyewitness account of the first shooting...and from the video of the mob chasing him....as he tried to escape.....


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



That's the point.  He's going to get away with it.

That little recipe is how to kill people without getting convicted for it.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




And that is just bullshit.........he is attacked, and you blame him........you really shouldn't work for a rape crisis hotline....your comments about the women and the clothes they wore might not go over well...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> And that is just bullshit.........he is attacked, and you blame him........you really shouldn't work for a rape crisis hotline....your comments about the women and the clothes they wore might not go over well...



I'm not defending the people who attacked him.

But I do believe he was hoping for a fight and an excuse to shoot one of them.  He got his opportunity and he took it.

Reminds me of this.  Not exactly the same but another example of the playbook.  (Almost worked that time)


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > At the 1:22 mark on the video...Colin Noir is a lawyer...
> ...




If you look at the law you will see that it is so vague that any lawyer could drive a truck through it.  Kyle has a dream team legal representation.  Just ask Nick Sandmann how good they are.  I contributed to his defense yesterday.  All Americans should.

If he is somehow guilty of possessing a gun that he should have been carrying because of his age that "crime" sure as hell ain't murder.  The killing of the Communists was clear cut self defense.  He never should have been charge.  The Moon Bat DA is an asshole for charging him.  Shame on her!


----------



## playtime (Aug 29, 2020)

hadit said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



he cannot claim self defense when he actively took a gun that he is not allowed to own because he is a minor - crime #1.

he actively crossed state lines with said gun -  crime #2

he killed 2 people & maimed a 3rd - crimes #3, 4,& 5.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

playtime said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Lol democrats are suddenly taking away our  right to self defense .. lol hahah Major derangement


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 29, 2020)

playtime said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


He never had a gun
He never crossed state lines with a gun or any firearm
He is entitled to use deadly force to defend himself.


----------



## playtime (Aug 29, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



we already know you live in bizarro world.  no need to prove it yet again.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


These Biden voters make up shit as they go along then act like its true.  Don't be surprised to see ballistics show a second shooter.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 29, 2020)

playtime said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


The facts are bizarro to you because you completely fabricated the whole thing in your head.  Meanwhile, the case against this kid is disintegrating.


----------



## playtime (Aug 29, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



^^^


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> 
> 
> A 17-year-old suspect has been arrested in connection to at least one of the two shooting deaths amid the unrest Tuesday night in Kenosha, Wis., Illinois police confirmed on Wednesday.
> ...


*Yah, lets get him out of jail, else that young ripe ass ho is gonna be a meal for somebody someday.....  *


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...


This kid right here. 
Yes, this kid. 
This kid saw an American community being destroyed￼, businesses￼ broken into, windows smashed, buildings burned and looted, peoples livelihoods being ripped out from under them. He saw fellow citizens beaten, robbed and brutalized￼.
He grabbed a rifle, filled a bag with medical supplies and went to help. He knew the risk he was taking when he made the decision. This kid decided to go and help anyway, as a trained medic with just a rifle and a first aid kit. This kid was willing to put his life on the line to protect fellow Americans. 

This kid was berated, called a racist, a Nazi and a ￼fascist￼. This kid was pepper sprayed, chased and cornered by a violent mob, had a Molotov cocktail thrown at him, but his resolve wouldn’t budge, this kid was there to help. Even as the mob turned on him Instead of standing his ground he fled, he tried to escape, he did not fire a shot. 
Not until his life was in imminent danger did he defend himself and only fired when he had no choice. The men he fired on were attempting to take his life, make no mistake about that. One threw a Molotov cocktail at him, the other two beat him with a skateboard, stomped on his head, and pointed a gun in his face while attempting to take his rifle, his liberty, and his life. There is video evidence of ALL OF THIS.

He’s now facing the consequences of his actions. He’s been charged with first degree murder. He almost had his life taken from him several times that evening. He knew these were the risks going into it, this kid went anyway. 
That’s what service is. That’s what being an American is about. 

Kicking people from their homes, burning, looting, attempting to kill police officers, assaulting innocent bystanders, destroying your community? That’s not American. That’s not patriotic. It is cowardice. 

This kid is more of a man, more patriotic, more American than most of us, (including me) could ever hope to be.

This kid.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


The question you should be asking has Trump ever fought for something that doesn't help out the US?   And since the answer is no-----why would we stand against a president who is actually trying to help america?


----------



## playtime (Aug 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



cool story that you c/p, bro.


----------



## playtime (Aug 29, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



donny has fought against our own intel community - - - 17 agencies - - - that has been telling us how russia interfered in & is continuing to interfere with our elections.

he actually took putin's word over 'ours'  on foreign soil, in helsinki - cause 'vlad said they aren't   ' very strongly & forcefully ' 

oh ok.  well then, he MUST be telling the truth.... right?

btw - our (R) chair controlled intel committee just released their *5th volume of intel evidence *that russia is still very active regarding our elections...

huh;  imagine that.


----------



## elektra (Aug 29, 2020)

riots, certainly minors must stay home. The last thing they shoild do is take any weapon to a riot of hundreds.

It may be self defense, but only after he stupidly put himself in a situation he could of avoided.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

playtime said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


 Do you really want to try to spin some lies--------even with all the evidence out there about the FBI breaking laws trying to frame trump and LYING THEIR ARSES about Russia helping trump, when they were actually trying to help Hilliary you think Trump should be taking our INtel communities word on anything?   Really?

OH fyi pumpkin, even before Trump came to office our fbi/cia had been up to their eyeballs in corruption and not reporting the facts---while at times even Russia was more honest about the truth.    Take for instance the Marathon bombers------which Russia warned they had accepted intel of these foreigner immigrants plotting to murder americans while the FBI and CIA ignore their terrorism under the Obama/clinton regime.  

Oh and one other thing...our intel committee RINO L.  Graham was just out on the talk show circuits baby-------------he is saying that the intel evidence clearly shows that there was collusion from a former government to steal our election--------------------it was to help HILLIARY btw and he wouldn't name the country BUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT  since the 90's the Chinese have been helping the clintons steal elections and have been snagged multiple times arranging illegal donations to the clintons not to mention their DONATIONS to the Clinton foundation as well.   Remember it was the slime of the world--the CHINESE, the RUSSIANS< and the SAUDS who all just threw millions $$$$$$ to the clintons via the foundation.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

elektra said:


> riots, certainly minors must stay home. The last thing they shoild do is take any weapon to a riot of hundreds.
> 
> It may be self defense, but only after he stupidly put himself in a situation he could of avoided.


We have a right to walk freely and we have a right to bear arms


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 29, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...


He's not in jail.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 29, 2020)

Flash said:


> If you look at the law you will see that it is so vague that any lawyer could drive a truck through it. Kyle has a dream team legal representation. Just ask Nick Sandmann how good they are. I contributed to his defense yesterday. All Americans should.
> 
> If he is somehow guilty of possessing a gun that he should have been carrying because of his age that "crime" sure as hell ain't murder. The killing of the Communists was clear cut self defense. He never should have been charge. The Moon Bat DA is an asshole for charging him. Shame on her!



There's a big difference between shaking down a media company to end a nuscience lawsuit and defending someone for murder when you have a slam dunk case against him.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


All that is required for evil to triumph is for good men to do nothing.  Kyle Rittenhouse did something.  His parents should be proud.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## j-mac (Aug 29, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > If you look at the law you will see that it is so vague that any lawyer could drive a truck through it. Kyle has a dream team legal representation. Just ask Nick Sandmann how good they are. I contributed to his defense yesterday. All Americans should.
> ...




LOL....Weak tactic my left wing friend....Trying to catagorize the case as open and shut before any investigation, let alone a trial is the folly of a loser.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

playtime said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Oh brother---minors can have guns.    They just need adult supervision which he had.  Why is this such a hard concept for you to get?   His mom drove him and the gun to the car dealership, and at the car dealership, there were adults to supervise.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2020)

Why did the Communists Moon Bats call the police on Kyle?  I thought the sonofabitches didn't want the police?


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > If you look at the law you will see that it is so vague that any lawyer could drive a truck through it. Kyle has a dream team legal representation. Just ask Nick Sandmann how good they are. I contributed to his defense yesterday. All Americans should.
> ...




The legal team will be fine.  Don't you worry your little Moon Bat head.  We got this.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




Oh and Fyi, at 17 and even younger at times people join the military and are issued guns. 

Oh and another---say I was jaywalking also a misdeamor--------this does not mean that I don't have the right to defend myself as I jaywalk if I am attacked by someone else.

Whether the kid had the legal right to have a gun is meaningless------he still had the right to use the gun in self defense after was attacked by Joe Bidens violent criminal voters.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


got a link to back up that claim???


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

tigerred59 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...


Kid did nothing but help others and defend himself from violent attackers and you think it funny that actual criminals would rape him.   YOu are one sick puppy.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 29, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a video of a guy being chased and falling, he had an AR 15 (I think), or whatever you call it.  He shot one person when on the ground, someone tried to take his weapon, he shot in the air when he got up.  He had apparently killed at least one person and one had been shot when attacking him (not sure if he died or not).
> ...


I shot and killed two elk with my 30-30 on the way home from school. I was 12 years old.
Almost every boy brought some kind of long gun to school.
One older boy used to bring a single shot 10 gauge shotgun to school. He had goose shot and slugs.
People have changed.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 29, 2020)

playtime said:


> he cannot claim self defense when he actively took a gun that he is not allowed to own because he is a minor - crime #1.
> 
> he actively crossed state lines with said gun -  crime #2
> 
> he killed 2 people & maimed a 3rd - crimes #3, 4,& 5.



You are so full of shit that your breath stinks.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

dannyboys said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...





dannyboys said:


> I shot and killed two elk with my 30-30 on the way home from school. I was 12 years old.
> Almost every boy brought some kind of long gun to school.
> One older boy used to bring a single shot 10 gauge shotgun to school. He had goose shot and slugs.
> People have changed.


This is America ^^^


----------



## jc456 (Aug 29, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > If you look at the law you will see that it is so vague that any lawyer could drive a truck through it. Kyle has a dream team legal representation. Just ask Nick Sandmann how good they are. I contributed to his defense yesterday. All Americans should.
> ...


Slam dunk? Hahahaha hahaha


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

Flash said:


>


You sick motherfuckers. Trumpsters have ruined that kids life. You are shit.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




You are confused Moon Bat, as usual.

The Left Wing assholes attacked him and he defended himself.

Fuck the Democrat sponsored Communists that are destroying our country.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 29, 2020)

The skinny on Kyle Rittenhouse's involvment in Kenosha Wisconsin................the truth you have not heard elsewhere....certainly not from the MSM who are doing their best to assasinate his character.









						Kyle Rittenhouse Was Working as a Lifeguard in Kenosha the Day of the Shooting, Went to Clean Vandalism at School After Work
					

Kyle Rittenhouse is a community lifeguard who was working in Kenosha the day of the shooting. This simple fact destroys the narrative being peddled by the mainstream media that he had “crossed state lines” to harm the rioters. In a statement by Rittenhouse’s legal team at Pierce Bainbridge...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

Flash said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Seriously, you depraved fuckers have gone full-tilt fascist. I hope you all die soon.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2020)

*Leftist propaganda media falsely attacks & accuses 17-yr. old boy defending himself.*
*
No condemnation of the criminals involved in the protests.

No condemnation for attacks on US Senator.

No condemnation of BLM or Antifa for burning & looting our cities. 

Media censors truth. 

Lin Wood  (@LLinWood) **August 29, 2020*


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2020)

*I have been urging ALL Freedom Loving Americans to get prepared. To be fearless. To fight back.*
*
The revolution has begun. It is time to fight back to save our Constitution & our country.

We cannot ignore this reality any longer.#FightBack https://t.co/NmzOSKxhyT 

Lin Wood  (@LLinWood) **August 29, 2020*


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Are you saying this 17 year old instigated a riot?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 29, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> There's a big difference between shaking down a media company to end a nuscience(sic) lawsuit and defending someone for murder when you have a slam dunk case against him.



You're not a lawyer. Stop trying to act like one.  

There IS a slam-dunk case...but it's for the defense. The charging documents alone might get the case dismissed by a judge. (Unlike you, the one who said that actually IS a lawyer, licensed in Wisconsin.)


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

Flash said:


> *I have been urging ALL Freedom Loving Americans to get prepared. To be fearless. To fight back.*
> 
> *The revolution has begun. It is time to fight back to save our Constitution & our country.
> 
> ...



There won't be a bang. Just a whimper. You fuckers are going down.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > *I have been urging ALL Freedom Loving Americans to get prepared. To be fearless. To fight back.*
> ...




Like those three Commie shitheads?  LOL!


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

Flash said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



No. Unfortunately, you'll live. After Trump finishes destroying the Republican party, and the Democrats push us over the edge into socialism, you'll crawl back under your rock and change the channel.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


If you had watched the videos and read the articles you would know the answers to those questions. He works In Kenosha was helping clean graffiti after work, he also had plans to provide medic assistance to protesters. He and friends were asked to guard the business he was at,and was provided the gun by his friend. He was targeted And attacked by the rioters because he was protecting a business they wanted to destroy.

At least 16 shots were fired during said attack not from his gun...including the first shot that started the whole thing.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Of which the moron freely admitted on social media...yet idiot leftist deny this still.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


When you see old people with canes and walkers getting assaulted and killed by Prog peaceful protesters, it registers quite different then your words.  Your actions are so much different then your lawyer style rhetoric.  I am waiting for a stature to be built of that kid. After all, they gave a former D.C. felony rap sheet and drugged up mayor one.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...




You are confused Moon Bat.

The Left Wing assholes and the Negroes in this country are the ones doing all the destruction.  I shit you not.  Go look it up.

One of our 17 year boys, with the least expensive AR, one Magpul magazine and a cheap red dot sight dispatched three of your filthy ass commie thugs that thought they were bad asses.

You haven't seen nothing yet if you want to boogaloo.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

new york times confirms 16  shots fired, most not from the 17 yr old,,









						Tracking the Suspect in the Fatal Kenosha Shootings (Published 2020)
					

Footage appears to show a teenager shooting three people during protests in Wisconsin. We tracked his movements that night.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

Flash said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



What's vague about it?  The law seems perfectly clear on that infraction.   "_Any person under 18 years of age who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor."_ 

"that 'crime' sure as hell ain't murder"

Who said a class A misdemeanor is murder?  Of course it's not the same thing.  I think he's going to get a relatively light sentence of 9 months.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


most likely just a fine and a slap on the wrist,,,
and then he can sue the city for allowing violent riots to happen unopposed,,,


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




And...with Nick Sandmann's lawyer...sue all of the news networks who called him a racist and white supremacist..........


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


_
"(a)  For a Class A misdemeanor, a fine not to exceed $10,000 or imprisonment not to exceed 9 months, or both." _






						Wisconsin Legislature: 939.51
					






					docs.legis.wisconsin.gov
				




There's nothing to sue over.  He broke the law and that's what the punishment is.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 29, 2020)

BlueGin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I already pointed out he was carrying a medic bag.  Like I said, I don't think he is a bad kid.  But a lot of idiotic decisions were made by "adults".  He should NOT have armed (that was illegal) and should not have been guarding a business.  He's a minor.

And there are more questions.

There was a curfew.  That is usually a pretty good tool in preventing riots.  

Why were the demonstrators out there after the curfew?  

Why were armed citizens out there after curfew?  

Why were the police out there - doing nothing to disperse the crowd, but passing out water to this private militia?

Why did the police allow an armed suspect (and, if you watch one of the videos, it shows demonstrators calling to the police that Rittenhouse had just shot someone) - walk on past and go home?

There was a lot wrong here that could have easily been prevented if people did their jobs, and that doesn't even touch on what happened with Blake.  Heads ought to roll.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


you can sue for anything,,and in his case he has a long list of options including the MSM,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


you called him a murderer now youre calling him a good kid,,,
WTF!!!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



He could.  But it would be a waste of time and resources against the city.  He has no case against them.

You'd have to point to something specific from the MSM for me to form an opinion.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Is it wrong that democrat leaders are allowing business to burn? Elderly and citizens to be beaten?  Kyle was there to protect because democrats refused too.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


FOX news just played the whole video and it clearly showed that the boy was justified and it was self defense. The first shots were fired by your peaceful protesters at him...


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Yeah.....another Republican made rich by the lying democrat party press....I hope he gets more than Sandmann did....


----------



## Coyote (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Which networks called


progressive hunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



And you are overly literal when it suits you.  I said from the start I don't think he was a bad kid, but killing those people should not have happened and he should not have been there.  Your main tool in defending this is to shred the characters of the dead folks so as to justify killing.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


theyve lied constantly about the facts of the case,,,,


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...




Maybe if those criminals...and yes, at least two of them were convicted criminals...hadn't tried to attack him they would still be alive...that's on them, not him....


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...




His defense team will kick the ass of the prosecutor.

He never should have been charged in the first place.  That woman DA was an asshole.  Shame on her!


----------



## Coyote (Aug 29, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Which "whole video"?  There is a multitude of videos.

First shots were at Rosenbaum, or do you have something that indicates clearly that is different?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Why were the police out there - doing nothing to disperse the crowd, but passing out water to this private militia?



The police were really thankful for their presence too.

I really don't think they should be encouraging people who aren't law enforcement to essentially do their jobs for them.

The police are there.  They can handle it.  We don't need amateur vigilantes patrolling the situation because people get killed that way.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


This is the future if you democrats keep letting violence become normal.. he will be released and there will be many more like him.. stop you fake race riots. Stop instigating fake race riots


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Which facts did they lie about?


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




These filthy confused Moon Bats have been conditioned to think they can be assholes all they want with no consequences.

Three of them found out the hard way that it ain't necessarily true.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Why were the police out there - doing nothing to disperse the crowd, but passing out water to this private militia?
> ...


the point is they didnt handle it and sat back and allowed millions of dollars in damages and people to be attacked,,


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




Well...very likely that he is a racist and white supremacist....those accusations will likely be actionable before this is done...after all, he now has Nick Sandmann's lawyer on his legal team.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


that he was there to shoot protesters is one of them,,,not to mention the whole chain of events,,,


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Rioter are out after curfew because the idiot mayors and governors allow it. They are arrested and then released without bail. Why aren’t you lefties concerned that these idiots  inciting violence are being bussed in from other states and staying in hotels ( which is illegal)? Or about who is paying for all of this?  Why are THEY bringing weapons across state lines?

But we already know the answer to this, you don’t care and are just playing dumb.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



That's an unproven claim so far.  One, from what I read (the first guy he shot who was unarmed) had a 2002 conviction for statutory rape.  Do you have something more definite and provable, like maybe a mainstream (even Fox) article showing they were convicted criminals?  Haven't seen it, so I'm asking seriously because there is a lot of fakery flying around.

When someone guns down a person what does a crowd usually do?  Run and scream, go after the shooter, attempt to subdue the shooter (and it's noteworthy that the police appeared to be doing NOTHING other than letting him walk away).

If someone has any sort of criminal record, does that in and of itself make them a legitimate target in your eyes?  Does political ideology in and of itself make them a legitimate target? (lots of accusations flying around calling them commies yada yada as if that means it's ok to kill).


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...








						Parler Free Speech Social Network
					

Parler is an unbiased social media focused on real user experiences and engagement. Free expression without violence and no censorship. Parler never shares your personal data.




					share.par.pw
				



And you wonder why we bring A.R. 15’s to these things


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


sweetie I posted the article that said the first shots were not at rosenbaum but at rittenhouse,,,

or dont you trust the NYT???


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


I hope he does. Apparently they have learned nothing from the last law suit.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


back to twisting the facts I see,,,


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


You don’t understand Republicans are supposed to lay down and die


----------



## Coyote (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Why were the police out there - doing nothing to disperse the crowd, but passing out water to this private militia?
> ...




That is my feeling here as well....police are TRAINED for this.  Hell...even private security agencies have some training. I think the police department has a lot to explain.

The other thing I don't get is, wasn't there a curfew imposed?  Or do I have the timing wrong?  If so - why were all those people there, demonstrators, militants, etc in the first place?  With the police just chucking out bottles of water and allowing a shooter to walk past and go home even though he had his hands up and was telling them he shot someone?  Seriously offed up.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I'm not a republican,,,and they can go fuck themselves,,,


----------



## Coyote (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Which "facts"?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


You Democrats better understand right now we’re going to defend this country and there’s nothing you can do about it little girl except pack your bags and get the f out


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


there wasnt any demonstrators there,,,so stop with the lies,,,


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Who the f said you were republican


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 29, 2020)

Flash said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


She did it to appease the domestic terrorists rioting in the streets.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Haven't seen it, this thread moves fast, I will look for it.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


he didnt gun someone down for starters,,,he killed a guy that was chasing him trying to take his gun and when he got cornered he fired in self defense,,,

same goes for the other two,,

now stop lying,,,


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

No....what ma


Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



No, what made them legitimate targets is when the first one tried to grab his gun, which the reporter on the scene stated happened in the first shot fired....and then when the other two...hit him with the skateboard, and the other came at him with a gun in his hand........

Yeah, those would be the reasons they were targets......considering their past criminal activity wouldn't have been known, but their current violent assaults against him caused him to react to protect himself....especially the last two when he was on the ground and they attacked him.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


16 shots were fired at him. Including the 1st that started the whole thing. Clearly you haven’t watched the videos and read the articles and are trolling at this point.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Can you site that?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Can you site that?


----------



## Coyote (Aug 29, 2020)

BlueGin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



I've looked at some videos and read some articles. You have one in particular in mind?  I doubt you have read or watched everything either.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




No, heard it though...one of their commentators.......


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


THE VIDEO JUST SHOWN BY FOX NEWS SHOWS THE ROUND HITTING THE GROUND AT HIS FEET PRIOR TO HIM FIRING A SHOT...


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


why waste my time AGAIN all you will do is deny and claim a biased source,,

your minds are made up regardless of the proof proving you wrong,,,


----------



## Coyote (Aug 29, 2020)

Well, unfortunately I can not read any of the NYT articles as it requires a subscription at this point.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


they wont care,,,


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Well he kind of needs evidence if he's going to have a legitimate counter-case to sue them over.  

I think he's going to get his 9 months and that will be that.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## Coyote (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Unlikely, because unlike Sandmann, Rittenhouse WAS engaged in illegal activity and he DID kill people.  Reckless homicide was one of the charges.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Well, unfortunately I can not read any of the NYT articles as it requires a subscription at this point.


your loss then,,just stop lying,,,

I accessed it through my google account,,


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


What was reckless about the homicide he was attacked


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


those charges were without any investigation and will most likely be dismissed because once its investigated it will be proven self defense,,,


----------



## Coyote (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Who said that?


Jitss617 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



What was reckless is he should not have been there in the first place.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


And you would be wrong.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


him being there isnt your decision to make,,
he worked in that town and was there at the request of the property owner,,,


----------



## Coyote (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



I guess we will see.  What is difficult to get around is that he should not have been there armed with a weapon period.

Any thoughts on why the police were allowing curfew to be violated?  Why weren't all those people dispersed?


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Well, unfortunately I can not read any of the NYT articles as it requires a subscription at this point.
> ...


She could watch multiple videos where they read the article from the NYT in detail. She won’t because she is trolling.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


We’re not a fucking communist country you sent a void of no police no protection you’re going to get patriot showing up if you don’t like it pack your bags and move out of my country


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


It was just shown on FOX... It should be available shortly..


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


lucky for him he was armed,,,

as for the cops,,it might be like the other dem cities and they were told to stand down,,,

when that happens is when all good men come to the defense of their own futures,,,


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


In NYC the police were forced to have a bake sale to raise money for bullet proof vests because the city wouldn’t provide them and she wonders why they aren’t dispersing the armed rioters chucking mortars and firing guns at them.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


You support a domestic terrorist group descending upon a city in order to loot and burn. You support a registered child rapist trying to kill a 17 year boy but not the boy saving his own life.

What absolute nerve you have talking about legality.


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Any thoughts on why the police were allowing curfew to be violated?  Why weren't all those people dispersed?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




Why.........he isn't a criminal, he wasn't doing anything wrong.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You wish to see a 17 year old boy forced to suck cocks.
There are words I could use to describe what you promote and the loathing I feel, but I cannot use them here.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Persuader said:


> The skinny on Kyle Rittenhouse's involvment in Kenosha Wisconsin................the truth you have not heard elsewhere....certainly not from the MSM who are doing their best to assasinate his character.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

So says his lawyer. 





Meanwhile, despite his lawyer's claim the rifle was not his and not carried across state lines, there's video of the RW teen terrorist stating it was his rifle.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > The skinny on Kyle Rittenhouse's involvment in Kenosha Wisconsin................the truth you have not heard elsewhere....certainly not from the MSM who are doing their best to assasinate his character.
> ...



typical leftwinger....take something out of context and twist it to fit your fallacious allegation....and where is this video you refer to?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



You either have evidence or you don't.  Kind of hard to sue someone and win without evidence.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


I'm not the one suing,,,


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > The skinny on Kyle Rittenhouse's involvment in Kenosha Wisconsin................the truth you have not heard elsewhere....certainly not from the MSM who are doing their best to assasinate his character.
> ...


Link.


----------



## playtime (Aug 29, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



hmmmm.... is that why, at helsinki -  pootey poot freely admitted that he wanted DONNY to win?

is that why ivanka got scores of patents from the chinese?

is that why the clinton foundation is still active & has had no violations levied against it for any pay for play action & donny's foundation had to be shut down?


you are amusing at best - pitiful at worst.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Obviously you're not the one suing.  You're the one claiming that he should sue the MSM.  

If he doesn't have evidence, then it would be a waste of time and resources for him to do so.  But sure, he can go ahead and sue for any ridiculous thing.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> sweetie I posted the article that said the first shots were not at rosenbaum but at rittenhouse,,,
> 
> or dont you trust the NYT???


Liar, the NY Times never said the first shit was at the kid.

Like I always say, if rightards didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## playtime (Aug 29, 2020)

Flash said:


>


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


your ignorance doesnt mean its not there,,,


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

Our country is going insane, and the Trumpster shitstains are leading the charge into oblivion.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



It might be.  I won't be able to form an opinion on how legitimate his case is until I see evidence.

Since you don't seem to have evidence, I think it would be a waste of his time and nothing would come of it.


----------



## playtime (Aug 29, 2020)

Flash said:


>



not when you're facing 2 murder & an aggravated assault with a weapon charges plus a slew of other charges....


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


you seem to think your opinion means something,,,
sorry it doesnt,,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Stop lying. He wasn't cornered. He was running between parked cars.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


against a wall,,,


----------



## Sharknadoe (Aug 29, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Either way, shooting commies in self defense should be rewarded, not punished.


National Hero. I would vote for him if he ran for President.


----------



## playtime (Aug 29, 2020)

Flash said:


> View attachment 381721



HIS community was in another state.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



You brought it up to me.  I just responded.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

playtime said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 381721
> ...


he worked in kenosha,,,so its his community,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


ignorantly,,,


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

Sharknadoe said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Either way, shooting commies in self defense should be rewarded, not punished.
> ...



Sick motherfucking racist twats celebrating murder. Go to hell.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Wrong, moron. I don't support any looting or rioting. That doesn't give that little RW terrorist the right to kill others.


----------



## Sharknadoe (Aug 29, 2020)

Sharknadoe said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Either way, shooting commies in self defense should be rewarded, not punished.
> ...


National Hero. Get over it. Don't thumb me down. The truth hurts.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Not my fault you're ignorant.  

You ask me for my opinion and I respond.  That's kind of how a message board works.


----------



## Sharknadoe (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> Sharknadoe said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


You sound racist.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 29, 2020)

If Ahmaud Arbery had shot those that were running him down, ready to delivery "mob justice," those on the left would be applauding him, and claim that was his right, and they'd have probably been right, as all Americans deserve their day in court . . . .  but since it is white kid with a scary looking "assault rifle," who wants to protect life and property?  

Well. . . then. .  it's different.

Mob justice should take precedence in their book.


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

Sharknadoe said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Sharknadoe said:
> ...



You sound like a nazi drone pushing propaganda for your dear leader.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> Our country is going insane, and the Trumpster shitstains are leading the charge into oblivion.


My goodness, gracious,  and here I hadn't realized that it was trump supporters running around burning everything to the ground!

By the looking at all those thousands of pics of arson and larceny being committed by Trump supporters, he is certainly much more popular among blacks than anybody is admitting!


----------



## Sharknadoe (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> Sharknadoe said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Trump 2020


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


You must an imbecile if you don't know that's what goes on in prisons.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Being cornered is what the video shows and eye witness.. but I guess they will listen to you lol haha


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I'm not the one promoting the rape of children, here.  

You are.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


I twisted nothing. His lawyer is claiming it wasn't his gun but there's video of the kid saying it was his. WTF do you think I'm twisting?


----------



## playtime (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



can you link that?


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

Sharknadoe said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Sharknadoe said:
> ...


That's what I said.


----------



## Sharknadoe (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I got all my tats when I spent 9 years in Huntsville Tx.


----------



## Sharknadoe (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> Sharknadoe said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Trumpers are looting rioting and burning cities?


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


You forgot the cannibalism. And the Satanic rites.

Alex Jones uber alles.

Idiot.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 29, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...





Faun said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Cant be told unless you come up with this alleged video.  

Waiting with bated breath...yeh right.  hehheh 

geeze what a dingbat


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


More nonsense. He'll be an adult when he goes to prison.


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

Sharknadoe said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Sharknadoe said:
> ...


They're looting and burning the entire nation. Trump is willing to thrust our nation into a violence and chaos to "win". Fuck him. And mostly, fuck all the chickenshits hiding behind him. You cocksuckers who cheer for bullies need to choke to death, quickly.


----------



## Sharknadoe (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It wasn't a gun.


----------



## Sharknadoe (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He is not going to prison. Self defense.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> Sharknadoe said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Typical Negro dumber than a rock.

You unhappy now...wait till more white folk start taking action.










						The war against white people
					

I would hope by now that it is clear to everyone that the protesting, rioting, looting, vandalism and anarchy that has gripped this nation has nothing to do with justice




					www.leader-call.com


----------



## Sharknadoe (Aug 29, 2020)

Sharknadoe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


National Hero. I donated generously to his defense fund.


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

Sharknadoe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



The people who should go to prison are those who organized the militia "outing" and the cops who supported them.


----------



## Sharknadoe (Aug 29, 2020)

Persuader said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Sharknadoe said:
> ...


White folks brains are much more developed as well.


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

Sharknadoe said:


> Sharknadoe said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Good, good! You should also help out with GoFundMe campaign for building the wall. Bannon could use the cash.


----------



## playtime (Aug 29, 2020)

Sharknadoe said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



you sure are proving that all right....


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

Sharknadoe said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



I guess you wish you were white, eh?


----------



## Persuader (Aug 29, 2020)

Sharknadoe said:


> Sharknadoe said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Excellent....I hear he has a good defense team.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> Sharknadoe said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...



I can pass for white


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOL

You mean smelly breath, right?

"People are getting injured and our job is to protect this business. And my job also is to protect people. If someone is hurt, I’m running into harm’s way. That’s why I have *my rifle*; I’ve gotta' protect myself, obviously. But I also have my med kit."

​


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

Persuader said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Sharknadoe said:
> ...


As long as you don't say or type anything.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



How long were you in prison?


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Sharknadoe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


Oh? What was it then?


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Sharknadoe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Nope, he was not legally allowed to be in possession of a firearm. That means he himself was committing a crime. And in Wisconsin,  you lose the the right to claim self defense if you kill someone while you yourself are committing a crime.


----------



## Sharknadoe (Aug 29, 2020)

playtime said:


> Sharknadoe said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


It is a biological fact. Caucasian brains are more developed and larger. The troof hurts.


----------



## Sharknadoe (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Sharknadoe said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Nope. You are wrong. Nope.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



This kid is outstanding.....Real American

President Trump should invite him to the White House.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Sharknadoe said:


> Sharknadoe said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOL

To the lawyers who took his case pro bono?


----------



## playtime (Aug 29, 2020)

Sharknadoe said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Sharknadoe said:
> ...



uh-huh .... you're  proving it by every post you write, bell curve boy.

<psssst>

then that makes  asians  your superior.


----------



## Sharknadoe (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> Sharknadoe said:
> 
> 
> > Sharknadoe said:
> ...


I give generously to the Paul Quinn College.


Persuader said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Me? 9 years.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Sharknadoe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Sharknadoe said:
> ...


LOLOL

Says you. Wisconsin law says otherwise. Guess who I choose to believe?

*948.60 Possession of a dangerous weapon by a person under 18*
(2)(a) *Any person under 18 years of age* who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor.​
*939.48 Self-defense and defense of others*
(1m)(b) The presumption described in par. (ar) *does not apply* if any of the following applies:
1. The actor was engaged in a criminal activity...​


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Sharknadoe said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Sharknadoe said:
> ...


LOLOL

You a StormFront refugee?


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Zero seconds.


----------



## Sharknadoe (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Sharknadoe said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You sound like a bowl of tapioca. Puke


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

Sharknadoe said:


> It is a biological fact. Caucasian brains are more developed and larger. The troof hurts.



That won't make YOU any smarter. Sorry.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Sharknadoe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Sharknadoe said:
> ...


LOL

Seems you're too scared to answer the question.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Stop lying. He was standing between 2 cars -- which he continued to around one of them after shooting his victim. That is not the definition of "cornered." "Cornered" means he would have had no place else to go. He did. And Wisconsin doesn't have a stand-your-ground law. It was his duty to retreat if he felt threatened.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Wrong, moron. I don't support any looting or rioting. That doesn't give that little RW terrorist the right to kill others.




But yet you being a Moon Bat asshole will vote for a candidate that supports the BLM terrorist filth and will not condemn the ANTIFA terrorists and whose party allows the destruction without doing doing jackshit.

You also never say jackshit about the tremendous Black on Black crime and Black on White crime in the Democrat controlled big city shitholes.

Shame!


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Playing word games lol


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


No, lying Russian troll, I'm describing the meaning of English words. You wouldn't understand.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Eyewitness say he was cornered.. soooo Lol video shows he was cornered..sooooo


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Flash said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong, moron. I don't support any looting or rioting. That doesn't give that little RW terrorist the right to kill others.
> ...


LOLOL

Shits the supporter who cheated on every wife he ever had, paid some of his mistresses to keep their affairs quiet, bragged about committing sexual assault .... and that's the short list.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

It's on video, ya lyin' Russian troll. He's clearly seen running between two park cars when he killed his victim -- and then continuing running between them, coming out on the other side. He wasn't cornered.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > _"(a)  Any person under 18 years of age who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor."
> ...


Yeah, for hunting.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It’s a figure of speech lol he had no where else to run the was cornered.. and I’m Russian? Lol


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Post a link to it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> Sharknadoe said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Trump isn't the one "thrusting our nation into a violence and chaos."  Dimcock suckers are the ones totally responsible for that.

People who defend Antifa and BLM are in no place to be talking about "bullies."


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


How do the authorities determine whether a gun is being used for hunting?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Hey moron...here is an actual breakdown of what happened.......and the likely truth that they shot at this kid first...


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




You mean till he tripoed  and one of them ran up and hit him in the head  with a skakeboard and another tried to pull a gun as he was trapped on the ground----he didn't look like he was between cars to me.  And don't even get me started on the first---the child didn't fire the first shots----who did is the question is who did.  Was it the pedo midget who was the first killed, was it his buddy the skateboard dude, or was it the one armed bandit who was trying to hide the gun in his wasteband.......maybe dippy didn't realize how to aim gun which is likely since he couldn't even get the kid as he laid on the ground.


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Sharknadoe said:
> ...



You're supporting authoritarian fascists. Please stop and think about what you're doing.



> People who defend Antifa and BLM are in no place to be talking about "bullies."



I'm not doing that. So, I'll keep talking, mkay?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Shit stain....he was running away when he fell and they attacked him.....he retreated until he couldn't...and they violently attacked him...


----------



## Coyote (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Anthony Huber, shoved his girlfriend out of the way, into an ally where she would be safe and and





2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Anthony Huber pushed his girlfriend out of way into an ally, where she would be safe and ran after an active shooter to try and disarm him armed only with a skateboard.  ThT is a hero.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He's not going dear----------

The DA and cops in Illinois are protecting him and the charges are only meant to do so at this point.   

secondly, do you really think Trump or the trumpers and soccer moms would allow the beasts to lock up this sweet boy who cleans up graffetti and carries around a med kit and wears patriotic clogs.   HUn, the boy signals you goofy anti american communists/anarchists end----he is a rallying point now.


----------



## Sharknadoe (Aug 29, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Replace H with C
Hunt


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Sharknadoe said:
> 
> 
> > Sharknadoe said:
> ...


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Sorry, turd, but no one believes that.  BLM and Antifa are the authoritarian fascists, and you are defending them.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You are confused Moon Bat.

He shot only in self defense.

If you had any morals you would be condemning the Communist thugs that tried to do the kid harm.

But you can't do that, can you?  You hate condemning Communist thugs, don't you?

Shame!


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


  17 year old being attacked by what a 36 year old pedo---and you think that he shouldn't have shot to defend himself.    The boy hid from the pedo all day--------and the pedo just kept going after him and then finally he snuck up on the boy so the boy had to defend himself.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The domestic abuser shoved his girl friend?   Are you sure you want to go with that?  

Oh fyi, there are plenty of vidoes of skater boy from earlier in the day---------he and pedo boy had something going on all day.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 29, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


He killed people.  And one of those people was a citizen trying to disarm a shooter, someone you normally support.

Creates an ethical dilemma a doesnt it?  One person, wh would be considered an shooter shooting in self defense and another citizen trying to disarm an active shooter, gets killed.

If the politics were reversed, you would defend the citizen trying to take down a shooter.  At the time no one could he wasnt just some militant nut.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Active runner ,, he wasn’t shooting anyone .. he chased down a boy to try to do  harm . And lost


----------



## Sharknadoe (Aug 29, 2020)

Flash said:


> View attachment 381787


FIGHT BACK! Bang bang bang bang
National Hero!


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


"Please stop and think about what you're doing"

-- or don't. But you're on the wrong side, and I think you know it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yeah,  he killed people that deserved to be killed.  There's no "ethical dilemma."  Every valid system of ethics says you allowed to defend yourself.  The guy you refer to wasn't "trying to disarm an active shooter."   He was trying to kill an innocent person.

You're posting bullshit lies and propaganda.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Her rhetoric is going to get more shot


----------



## Sharknadoe (Aug 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


CW III some times you have to crack thousands of eggs just to get the omlett started. Bring it !


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


I'm on the right side, and I know it.  I've watched the video over and over, and everything he did was self defense.  Those people would all be alive today if they had just not attacked Rittenhouse.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Dims are encouraging these murderers.


----------



## Sharknadoe (Aug 29, 2020)

Sharknadoe said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


8 years of Obama and his divide and conquer. Obama started it. Let's get it on!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Some people simply do not understand right from wrong.

All they know is the need to conform. If the media tells them to idolize larcenists and sex offenders, they idolize larcenists and sex offenders.

If they ever dared to think about right and wrong, their little mates would turn on them.


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Seriously - how far will you go in the name of partisan "winning"? How much insanity and evil will you make excuses for?

Trump and the idiot fascists who follow him are destroying conservatism in the US. Like it or not, in the US, Republicans are the perceived standard bearers for limited government and free markets. Trump's four year trolling party has put such an ugly face on conservatism, I'm not sure it can recover. An entire generation of voters (and much of the rest of the world) now sees the Republican party as the refuge of racists and fascists. The only way to save principled, limited government is to reject Trump outright.


----------



## Sharknadoe (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Get your head examined!


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


You'll have to forgive us if we don't take advice on how to save conservativism from someone who is so obviously bent on destroying it.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


Already did.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


What was he hunting? People?


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


There's no evidence anyone shot at the teen terrorist before he killed his first victim.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Try harder to pay attention -- we were talking about his first murder.


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



?  "I know you are but what am I?"

Apart from just "back at ya", you don't really have any reason to say I'm bent on destroying anything. That's just a retort you have handy. Because you have no valid defense of your decision to support fascism.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


its already been linked several times by me and others,,,

your ignorance isnt my problem,,,


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Those principled Republicans allowed things to get to this state without putting up much of a fight. Literal communists infiltrated our education system but I don't recall ever hearing GWB or any of his ilk say anything about it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Please tell us how the law enforces the "for hunting" clause?  Does it arrest people on the street because they have a rack in their pickup with guns in it?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I've seen the video dozens of times.  You're lying.


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

impuretrash said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


So what? I'm not talking about GW or the neo-cons. I'm talking about Trump dragging conservatism into the sewer.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Yeah, you really have us conned into believing you are fighting for conservatism.  

You're nothing but a die-hard Trump hater.  Who do you imagine your fooling?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


You're talking about whatever Republican happens to be in office at the moment.  

You aren't fooling anyone.


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Yeah, you really have us conned into believing you are fighting for conservatism.
> 
> You're nothing but a die-hard Trump hater.  Who do you imagine your fooling?



They're the same thing. You'll realize that one day.


----------



## Sharknadoe (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, you really have us conned into believing you are fighting for conservatism.
> ...


NEVER! GET YOUR HEAD EXAMINED!


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, you really have us conned into believing you are fighting for conservatism.
> ...


95% of Republicans support Trump.   Only douchebag TDS morons attack him.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, I'm talking about his first victim.


----------



## Sharknadoe (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Speaking of a dumbfuck... look in the mirror.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOL

You still have zero evidence he's a "pedo."


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


you would think after you were so wrong about the mccloskeys you would know to keep your mouth shut until all the facts are out,,
sadly thats not the case,,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No, it allows hunters to transport their weapons to/from hunting.

That was not the purpose of the teen murderer. He stated his reason for being armed and it wasn't for hunting. 

Just how desperate are you, fucking moron?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You're a lying weasel.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Where does the law say that?  Oh, that's right  .  .  .  .  it doesn't.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Slobbers the USMB fucking moron. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It all on video ... Rosenbaum chased across the front of a boarded up auto shop. The teen murderer ran in between 2 cars where Rosenbaum followed and got shot as he got near the teen murderer. It was then the teen murderer shot Rosenbaum and then continued walking between those same two cars, emerging past them and then circling around the car on the left. That shows he was not cornered. He just stopped running.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The first "victim" was trying to pull Kyle's rifle from his hands.  That gave Kyle leave to shoot the guy right there.  Furthermore, there's some evidence that Kyle isn't the one who killed Rosenbaum


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




When the jury acquits Kyle are you going to be one of these Libtard assholes that cries that it was unfair?  You know, like you assholes did in the Trayvon Martin case?


----------



## Persuader (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You must be talking about that movie playing in your head...definitely not the video that has been presented on here numerous times....try watching that and give us a blow by blow.


Once again.........Kyle Rittenhouse Was Working as a Lifeguard in Kenosha the Day of the Shooting, Went to Clean Vandalism at School After Work


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Sharknadoe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


LOLOL

I racist rightard stretches its mighty wit to its extreme limits, only to come up with its best retort, the pre-K equivalent to  -- _I'm rubber, you're glue.  whatever you say bounces off of me and sticks to you!_


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Wut? Did the McClownskey prevail in their case?


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



So what? That's your response to communists taking over the US education system? Communist brainwashing, that's why we have riots in the streets, not because of Trump. Prior to Trump, the republican party was dominated by neocons and wishy-washy types held hostage by the media, afraid to say anything. And even then, no matter how much they pandered and sold out, they were still called racist and fascist. The lefties who control our education and media have been calling republicans those names for my entire life and I'm not exactly a spring chicken. So what version of republican do you wish to return to?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You can't tell that from the video.  It's too shaky and too distant.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 29, 2020)

here's terrorist Riley Kittenhouse holding a rifle. oh no, WAIT, it's actually BLM hero Chadwick Boseman


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The governor pardoned them.  End of story.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


There was def a gun shot in the parking lot. Kyle didn’t have a birds eye view like we did..


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOL

No, fucking moron, I'm not lying. I posted it here ...

Post #2148

_"People are getting injured and our job is to protect this business. And my job also is to protect people. If someone is hurt, I’m running into harm’s way. That’s why I have *my rifle*; I’ve gotta' protect myself, obviously. But I also have my med kit."_​
... but I see now that video clip, which I transcribed, has since been taken down by youtube. Here it is again [for now] where someone else posted it...


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


the ag dropped the bogus charges,,,


----------



## Persuader (Aug 29, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> here's terrorist Riley Kittenhouse holding a rifle. oh no, WAIT, it's actually BLM hero Chadwick Boseman


Boseman is dead


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


"That's why I have my rifle" would be true if it was a rifle that someone loaned him.  He never said he owned the weapon.

You're lying, as usual.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 29, 2020)

Persuader said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > here's terrorist Riley Kittenhouse holding a rifle. oh no, WAIT, it's actually BLM hero Chadwick Boseman
> ...


i know...i participated in the thread about it and honored him...but i'm making a point here


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I don't think either has happened yet.  Can you link to an article?


----------



## Persuader (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



When someone refers to 'my rifle" that does not  *necessarily*  mean they own it....like in the army...we would constantly refer to my rifle....but none of us owned our rifles.

We were just in possession of them....likewise kyle....the  rifle was actually owned by his friend.

BTW Lawyers are officers of the court and are sworn to tell the truth....unlike you.

No lawyer would risk jeopardizing his right to practice law by telling a lie like that...which could be easily proved.

You lack commonsense as well as logic.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


^^^ another idiot who think he sees something in the video that isn't there.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You're the one who imagines he can see what is happening between two cars that are at least 200 yards away when it's dark.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Are you defending a pedo lol what is this mambla?


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

Fucking moron ... even the charging document that's been released describes what I just described is in the video....

_The video shows that as they cross the parking lot, Rosenbaum appears to throw an object at the defendant. The object does not hit the defendant and a second video shows, based on where the object landed, that it was a plastic bag. Rosenbaum appears to be unarmed for the duration of this video. A review of the second video shows that the defendant and Rosenbaum continue to move across the parking lot *and approach the front of a black car parked in the lot*. A loud bang is heard on the video, then a male shouts, “Fuck you!”, then *Rosenbaum appears to continue to approach the defendant and gets in near proximity to the defendant when 4 more loud bangs are heard*. Rosenbaum then falls to the ground. *The defendant then circles behind the black car* and approaches Rosenbaum. Rosenbaum remains on the ground. McGinnis also approaches, removes his shirt, and attempts to render aid to Rosenbaum. The defendant appears to get on his cell phone and place a call. Another male approaches, and the defendant turns and begins to run away from the scene. As the defendant is running away, he can be heard saying on the phone, “I just killed somebody.” _



			https://heavy.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/Complaint-Criminal_1-Rittenhouse-Kyle-H-2020CF000983-Rittenhouse-Kyle-H._3753097_1.pdf
		

There is something seriously wrong with your deformed brain that you deny what you see with your own eyes.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




just checked google and they arent giving anything current,,will try firefox later,,
from what I heard the state AG stepped in and had the charges dropped,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


What pedo?


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Prove it....


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Yeah, of someone shooting up at the sky, not at the teen murderer.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He was def cornered.. it’s a figure of speech .. don’t get hung up on speech .. it was self
Defense


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Prove it ...


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



only you can prove youre a fucking idiot,,,


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You can't see from the video that Kyle shot Rosenbaum.  The police description doesn't say that because they couldn't tell either.  It says four shots rang out, and then Rosenbaum then falls to the ground.  It doesn't say Kyle shot Rosenbaum four times.

Once again, you lie.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The one with 4 bullets In his head lol


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, if not his, he would have said, "a rifle," not "my rifle." As he continued to state "_But I also have *my med kit*."_


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How is Kyle silly to know he’s not getting shot at by the child  molester democrat?


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Idiot, his lawyers are not under oath. They can, and will, say anything they want at this point.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Maybe this is what you're talking about ... ?









						Missouri AG intervenes in case against St. Louis couple who defended their home with guns
					

Mark McCloskey claims that protesters began making threats towards him and his wife. He went inside and retrieved a pistol and what appeared to be an AR-15.




					www.lawenforcementtoday.com
				




*Editor note: *A previous version of this story suggested all charges were dropped against the couple. Now legal sources in the city say that is not yet formally the case. The Missouri AG is still seeking to dismiss the case. We’ll be sure to keep you updated on this breaking story as new details become available.​


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Imbecile. It was just explained to you that "my rifle" means only the rifle currently in your posession.  It doesn't necessarily mean you are the legal owner.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




so hes trying,,,thanks for the update,,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Lying Russian troll, "cornered" means no other means of escape. He clearly had another means of escape as he continued walking between the cars, emerging on the back side of them, just as I said and just as you were too retarded to understand.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


its like a racecar driver saying my car when its not his car but just the car hes been given permission to drive,,,


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You also claimed Kyle shot Rosenbaum when there's no way you can see that in the video.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


funny that the same people he was running from were there when he rounded the cars,,,so he was cornered


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And if he couldn’t run any more , what other means did he have to avoid bodily harm? Asking for a friend hehe


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOL

Imbecile, you claimed the AG dropped the charges. Can't you prove what you claim?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


FAUX will never admit he's wrong.  He's regurgitating Dim talking points.  Admitting they are bullshit isn't in the script


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, the teen murderer confessed on the spot...

_"I just killed somebody." ~ Kyle Rittenhouse_​


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


you ever heard of a person being wrong??
so thank you for bringing me up to date on it,,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No one there had 4 bullets in their head. Thanks for admitting you were full of shit all along.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


doesnt mean he murdered them,,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, the teen murderer says he killed him. Are you so deranged you think you know better than him??


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Yeah, in front of and in between the cars to provide aid to Rosenbaum. The teen murderer emerged from behind the cars before moving around the car on the left. So he had a means to escape had he wanted.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


killing someone doesnt mean it was murder,,,
nor does it mean he was right and did kill them,,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Why couldn't he run anymore?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


wheres your proof he murdered him???

remember that requires a court conviction


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Meanwhile, I'm still waiting for you to prove your claim the governor pardoned the McClownskeys....


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


That's true. A jury will decide that.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOL

It's my opinion, you flaming retard. 

There's been no trial yet.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 29, 2020)

the Democrats' approach to solving crime is the same as Michael Moore's approach to cutting weight: do nothing

Mr President Trump, MAKE OUR NATION SAFE AGAIN!


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Kyle didn't murder anyone.  He may believe he killed Rosenbaum, but I've seen some analysis that another shooter may have been the source of those shots.  There were a number of people with firearms in the crowd, like one of the other assailants.   A shot was fired just before the action in near the car dealership.  

The bottom line is that Rosenbaum was chasing Kyle, so he got what he deserved.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, the first shot was fired into the air. Of course, I'm saying that to a fucking moron who denied what he saw with his own eyes on video; so there's that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Yes, I know it was fired in the air.  That doesn't mean the same person didn't shoot Rosenbaum.

You can't see what happened 200 yards away and in the dark.  Even the police admitted they didn't see what happened in that moment.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> _"(a)  Any person under 18 years of age who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor."
> 
> "(a)  For a Class A misdemeanor, a fine not to exceed $10,000 or imprisonment not to exceed 9 months, or both."
> 
> ...


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


so you lied,,,got it,,,


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > _"(a)  Any person under 18 years of age who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor."
> ...



You made me spit out my coffee lol.


----------



## elektra (Aug 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> We have a right to walk freely and we have a right to bear arms


At any age, if you hear of a riot, and you gather your weapons and run into the middle of it, the result will be that you must kill someone or die yourself.

If you purchase all the parts that are very cool, and build an AR-15 that is bad ass. That looks like it was built to kill. You are going to have a tough time convincing anyone that you left your house with that weapon, walked a mile to find a riot, and never had the intent to murder.

To be honest

, when the prosecutor holds up this weapon, and tells the jury that you ran into a riot with the intent to kill, and there are dead people, you will have a tough time proving you were simply walking freely, smelling a rose, and found yourself in need of a military grade weapon.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You think _he_ was the one looking for a fight? _Not_ the guy who kept coming at him on multiple videos, the guy who kept aggressing towards armed people? And then chased him?
You think the kid was the one who was there looking to start trouble?




Seriously...… wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

elektra said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > We have a right to walk freely and we have a right to bear arms
> ...


to bad nothing you just said happened in this case,,,


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 29, 2020)

Flash said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


they never learn.  they are incapable.


For years,  our media has been playing the same game. They select an incident and intentionally select just PART of the story - the part they hope will get stupid sheeple all worked up.  they cast the victim as the aggressor and the aggressor the victim, provide NO context and then whip people into a frenzy.

when the whole story comes out a day later, they simply ignore it and keep on hammering away.

it has long since





basquebromance said:


> the Democrats' approach to solving crime is the same as Michael Moore's approach to cutting weight: do nothing
> 
> Mr President Trump, MAKE OUR NATION SAFE AGAIN!


Oh, come on, man, the democrat party isn't doing nothing!! Not by a long shot.

They are emptying out our prisons and bailing out the arsonists, aren't they?


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Speaking of which, I think there's a playbook forming on how to murder.
> 
> 1.  Instigate someone.
> 2.  Wait for them to attack you.
> 3.  Shoot them.


That's called "provocation with intent", and it's illegal.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



It's not an either/or.  

The ones who got shot were definitely looking for a fight.  No question about that.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of which, I think there's a playbook forming on how to murder.
> ...



Make sure you tell George Zimmerman.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


2 bullets? Lol you still don’t know who I’m talking about ? Haha


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Are you sure you want to open up that can of worms?

What is wrong with some of the posters, here, would require a masters thesis in abnormal psychology.

Let's just be glad there are a few of us healthy enough to know that arson, looting and attempted murder are actually wrong instead of praise-worthy


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Ummm….. you're not _supposed _to be convicted for  it if you're actions are justified.

Again, wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of which, I think there's a playbook forming on how to murder.
> ...


How did Kyle "instigate" anyone, by being white?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



I'm aware of how the system works.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > And that is just bullshit.........he is attacked, and you blame him........you really shouldn't work for a rape crisis hotline....your comments about the women and the clothes they wore might not go over well...
> ...


I remember that incident, and no, it wasn't anything like this one. 
The only similarity is that the people who got shot in both incidents broke the number 1 rule; _*"Don't touch other people."*_


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



He followed the Zimmerman playbook.

1.  Instigate.
2.  Wait for them to attack you.
3.  Yay we get to shoot them now.

I doubt Zimmerman actually wanted to kill anyone.  The Florida guy looked like he wanted to shoot someone.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of which, I think there's a playbook forming on how to murder.
> ...


thankfully thats not what happened here,,,


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


I've done security work for a large part of my life, nearly all of it if you count the military...… is a bouncer in a nighclub "looking for a fight"? Yes.
Is he ready willing and able to deal with one? Yes.
Is he there to "instigate" one? No.

There is a fundamental difference here between the rioters who showed up intending to do damage and cause carnage, and the folks who showed up ready and willing to prevent them from doing so.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Why?
 Not applicable in that case at all and why are you trying to deflect?


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Doesn't seem like it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Does the bouncer of the night club travel across state lines to defend a club he has no connection with just for fun?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



I don't see how it's not applicable.  

He instigated.  He got attacked.  He killed.  He wasn't convicted of murder.

Provocation with intent is only illegal if they can prove it.  More often than not, they can't.  Simple as that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Killing is one thing.  Murder is another.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



I'm not particularly interested in your evaluation.  Thanks though.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Psycopathy usually starts at a young age and is exhibited by a complete indifference to the suffering of others. It can often arise from prolonged sexual or physical abuse, but the one thing psychopaths share in common is the extreme lack of empathy.

When people routinely side with the victimizers instead of rhe victims, this is often because of their psychopathy. They literally cannot place themselves in the position of the townspeople being invaded and so do not see anything wrong with looting their businesses, burning them to the ground and trying to murder anybody who attempts to stop them.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Great analogy.....excellent analytical skills


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2020)

elektra said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > We have a right to walk freely and we have a right to bear arms
> ...




If you want to be honest and look at the videos then it is clear that the kid had no intentions of using the weapon to kill anybody until he was viciously attacked.  He even tried to run away from the trouble but was chased down.

I carry my S&W all the time when I go out.  It doesn't mean I have any intentions of killing somebody.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




You are confused.

1.  Investigate.
2.  Kill them when they viciously attack you.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


How does that distinction make a difference?


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Describe to me exactly what action of his "instigated" the violent assault against him.




I'll wait.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

Flash said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



I'm not confused.  He initiated an altercation that he had no business getting involved with in the first place.

Same thing with Drejka.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Truth hurts, don't it?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


and yet you failed to say what that is,,,


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



He shows up heavily armed in a different state to defend a car lot he has no connection to.  Looks like an excuse to me.  That's my opinion.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Failed to say what what is?


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2020)

For you stupid Moon Bats that are confused this is how the fight started.

Rioters were in front of the gas station where the militia were posted up. Rioters lit a metal dumpster on fire and were pushing the burning dumpster toward cop cars, Kyle put it out with a fire extinguisher. Rioters got mad and started going after the militia guys, Kyle in particular. Started chasing him. Witness right behind the first guy shot said the guy was actively trying to grab the rifle from Kyle when Kyle started shooting, hitting him multiple times including a graze to the head. Etc etc etc. 

[youtube]


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


how he initiated an altercation,,,


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



It's absolutely adorable if you think your opinion of me is hurtful.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


excuse to do what??/
two of the guys he shot came from further away,,,

and he had a single gun,,thats not heavily armed in my book


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



That's just speculation based on what we know.  He showed up heavily armed in a different state to defend a car lot that he has no connection to.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, I showed you how the scene was described in the charging document which matches the video. Anyone with a functioning brain and eyes can see it.



Spoiler: WARNING: EXTREMELY GRAPHIC



@ 0:35


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Excuse to shoot someone.  

I'm not talking about victims 2 and 3.  Just the first one.

I didn't ask for your personal definition of heavily armed.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


he worked in the town and the property owner asked them for help,,,


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...





It is obvious that he was not referring to his opinion. 


That was you lying to avoid admitting he was right. 


Very obviously.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> he worked in the town and the property owner asked them for help,,,



Link please.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


the first one attacked him and tried to take his gun,,,


your definition sucks and is highly inaccurate,,,


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

Correll said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Neat.  I'll make sure to file your input right next to his.

Anything else?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




It wasn't just a plastic bag---------the pedo carried that bag around all day and would drop it off by the boys, start screaming at them come get me nigga/shoot me nigga  and then go pick it up only to drop it off and pick up again according the media videos filmed earlier in the day.   The bag would not have move at its trajectory without having something in it adding atleast some weight---I think he was trying the feces in a bag thing but I dont know for sure-----I would have shot him too.    The pedo is not black so him being killed will not cause riots with them---they too will just use as another example of whites being the bad ones and blame antifa whites.  

As far as what was said---------the video was not of high enough quality for anyone to tell who said what.  There were to many people in the area-------to do this.   And I think this is what the investigators have already said about it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



What's the accurate definition of "highly armed"?  Make sure you site your source.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The charging document doesn't describe what happened when Rosenbaum caught up with Kyle, moron.  It just says four shots were heard.

Either way, Rosenbaum would be alive if he hadn't chased Kyle.  Kyle had a legitimate fear for his life.

Here's an interesting fact for you to consider:  there were 17 other shots fired in addition to the 7 that Kyle fired.  How do you know any of those shots were not aimed at Rosenbaum?


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




How is it, that when you have to lie to make a point, does that not make you realize that you are thus, in the wrong?


----------



## Persuader (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

Correll said:


> How is it, that when you have to lie to make a point, does that not make you realize that you are thus, in the wrong?



Neat.  

Well, we disagree.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 29, 2020)

Your link above does not work............here is one  that makes pretty clear all that transpired................................


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Keep guessing, lying Russian troll ... no one had 2 shots to the head.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You're entitled to your opinion, no matter how wrong-headed it is.

Carry on, and please avoid jury duty...… don't need you sending some innocent to gaol.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > he worked in the town and the property owner asked them for help,,,
> ...


I really wish you mother fuckers would educate yourself before commenting,,,









						Kyle Rittenhouse Defended Himself, ‘Did Nothing Wrong,' Attorney Says
					

The attorneys representing Kyle Rittenhouse, the Antioch 17-year-old charged with the shooting deaths of two protesters in Kenosha, released a statement Friday night, saying the teen “did nothing wrong” and acted in self-defense. Earlier in the day, a judge agreed to delay for a month a decision...




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


multiple guns with large amounts of extra ammo,,,not to mention a few knives and body armor,,,

a single gun doesnt even come close,,,not to mention a standard capacity magazine,,,


----------



## Persuader (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Wrong on both counts...........he lived 30 mins away.

He was helping prevent damage to property as well as to assist anyone injured....he was carrying a medical bag and a rifle for  self defense as in  he might have to go  into  harms way...which proved to be the  case.

I cannot understand how so many can watch the available videos of how it all went down and not see Kyle was engaged in legitimate self defense.

Thus I have to wonder of some you have actually watched the available videos...if you did???  You have let your bias blind you.


Here  again....one of the best of all the videos regarding Kyle....who  he was, why he was there and what he did.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Your entitled to your opinions as well.  

I was on a jury not long ago, just some minor case.  If I were on this jury, I don't think there would be enough evidence to convict him on murder, so I wouldn't.  What I think and what I can prove are different, at least for now unless more evidence rolls in.  

I expect him just to get 9 months misdemeanor charge.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



I asked you to site your source.

If you don't have a source, then it's subjective.  Therefore you can't say my subjective definition is inaccurate if there is no set definition.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Shooting someone 4 times, including a shot in the back, is murder, not self defense, fucking moron.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

Persuader said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



What exactly am I wrong about?  Quote me.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


the two have nothing to do with each other,,,
a single gun with a standard capacity magazine is not heavily armed,,, it could be if youre a fucking pussy but not if your a man,,
are you saying they lied about his employment???


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


got a link to that court conviction???


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Try posting words next time. It really does help in a text based format such as this one.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Why did you say "highly armed" rather than simply "armed"?

You seem to be trying to craft a narrative.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Still waiting on you to site your source about the definition of "highly armed".


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Change it to armed if it makes you feel better.  It's just minor semantics to me.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


beings that youre a fucking pussy you wouldnt understand,,,

is that your mom calling with more cookies and milk,,,


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Still no link.

So maybe now you understand that it's subjective.  There's no set definition.  Therefore you can't say that my definition is inaccurate and it's stupid to get hung up on definitions that don't actually exist. 

Good.  You're all caught up now.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 29, 2020)

Who was Joseph rosenbaum?







						Sex Offender: Joseph Rosenbaum & Anthony Huber killed by Kyle Rittenhouse - BingiNews
					

Joseph Rosenbaum a Sex Offender? Joseph Don Anthony Huber killed by Kyle Rittenhouse I can't find what exactly Joseph Rosenbaum did to catch a Class 3



					binginews.com


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


nothing subjective about it,,,you show up to do battle with a single gun with a single standard capacity mag you would be laughed back home to get your cookies and milk,,,


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

So...now Kyle is hispanic......does this mean he was being attacked by a white Supremacist mob?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Shit stain....it is sounding more and more like someone else shot the guy in the back......you moron.......


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



It's not subjective yet you can't quote the official definition.  

Ok then.  Good luck with that.


----------



## Persuader (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


sorry I didnt realize youre one of those idiots that needed to be told what is or isnt,,,


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > How is it, that when you have to lie to make a point, does that not make you realize that you are thus, in the wrong?
> ...




I'm not talking about the disagreement. I'm talking about the way you had to pretend he was talking about his opinion, hurting you, when he obviously was not doing that.

I mean, if you were serious and really believed in your position, your response would have been to dispute his conclusion.


Instead, you pretended that his "opinion of you", was what he was referring to.

That was a dodge and a dishonest one. 

If you know you have to be dishonest, to argue your position, that means that on some level, you know your position is not supported by the facts.


So the question, my question, was how to you know that, and yet, not know it enough to realize you are thus in the wrong?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> sorry I didnt realize youre one of those idiots that needed to be told what is or isnt,,,



Yea, I need to see an actual definition to believe that it has an objective meaning.

We disagree.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

Correll said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



That's your opinion.  And I disagree with it.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > sorry I didnt realize youre one of those idiots that needed to be told what is or isnt,,,
> ...


OK youre right,,,to a soyboy pussy like you he is heavily armed,,,

happy now??


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


considering youre a fucking pussy thats OK,,,


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



I kind of lost interest in your argument to be honest.  Arguing definitions without actual definitions and all.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


It's perfectly clear to hear what he said. Even worse for you, the friend he called confirmed the call.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> considering youre a fucking pussy thats OK,,,



What makes you think I'm a pussy?


----------



## elektra (Aug 29, 2020)

Flash said:


> If you want to be honest and look at the videos then it is clear that the kid had no intentions of using the weapon to kill anybody until he was viciously attacked.  He even tried to run away from the trouble but was chased down.
> 
> I carry my S&W all the time when I go out.  It doesn't mean I have any intentions of killing somebody.


You run into riots all the time flashing your  S&W? 
You mean to tell me, when you heard of riots on television, you loaded your pistol, ran into the middle of them and you had no idea you may have to use that loaded gun to kill somebody. 

I am as pro gun as anybody but I am against stupidity.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Persuader said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Try posting words.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


WTF??/
I agreed with you that to soyboy pussies like you he was heavily armed,,,


----------



## BothWings (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Neat.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


It is obvious Kyle Rittenhouse did not shoot Joseph Rosenbaum. Rosenbaum was shot by a guy with a pistol. There are more videos they exonerate him on shooting Joseph Rosenbaum.  This video will probably disappear just like the other ones that exonerate Kyle as it doesn't fit the narrative that many in media want to portray.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOLOL

Wut?? The teen murderer's attorney is claiming is client is innocent? The nerve.


----------



## BothWings (Aug 29, 2020)

When the rioting, violence and vandalism came to our city I brought some more firepower than my usual single stack 9mm too. Some anti-white threats actually did appear in our company's customer bathroom the day it started.

Our sheriff also started issuing concealed carry permits like candy. Law abiding citizens were gearing up to deal with the mob and the police were behind them.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


I disagree. I believe there's enough evidence to convict him. At least for the first killing. You are legally allowed to use lethal force to prevent an imminent attack you reasonably believe will result in death or great bodily harm.

He did that with the first shot he took, which took Rosenbaum down. Rosenbaum was no longer a threat at that point. The next 3 shots were intended to kill him. Including a shot to the back.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


wheres that proof he was convicted of murder???


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


its turning out he didnt kill the first guy,,,still waiting for the investigation,,arent you??


----------



## elektra (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> to bad nothing you just said happened in this case,,,


No? How did a 17 year old end up in the middle of a riot with an AR-15? It just formed around him while he was picking roses?


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 29, 2020)

Kyle was busy asking if anyone needed medical. The first interviews done prior to the shooting he talks about his medical kit. The rifle was merely a means for him to protect himself against the mob.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Don't need one. Again, what part of "opinion" is beyond your first grade reading level?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

elektra said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > to bad nothing you just said happened in this case,,,
> ...


why did you pull my comment out of context???


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> I disagree. I believe there's enough evidence to convict him. At least for the first killing. You are legally allowed to use lethal force to prevent an imminent attack you reasonably believe will result in death or great bodily harm.
> 
> He did that with the first shot he took, which took Rosenbaum down. Rosenbaum was no longer a threat at that point. The next 3 shots were intended to kill him. Including a shot to the back.



I can see how that will be used in the trial.  Personally, I don't think it will work.  

We'll see though.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


so youre revising your claim from what youve been saying all day,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree. I believe there's enough evidence to convict him. At least for the first killing. You are legally allowed to use lethal force to prevent an imminent attack you reasonably believe will result in death or great bodily harm.
> ...


if it even goes to trial,,,and if its the case he didnt kill the first guy likes being presented it wont,,


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> if it even goes to trial,,,and if its the case he didnt kill the first guy likes being presented it wont,,



I would guess that it goes to trial and that he only gets hit with the misdemeanor for being a minor with a gun, resulting in 9 months in prison.

That's my prediction.  Book it.  I could be wrong obviously.  Especially as more evidence rolls in.


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> I disagree. I believe there's enough evidence to convict him. At least for the first killing. You are legally allowed to use lethal force to prevent an imminent attack you reasonably believe will result in death or great bodily harm.
> 
> He did that with the first shot he took, which took Rosenbaum down. Rosenbaum was no longer a threat at that point. The next 3 shots were intended to kill him. Including a shot to the back.



Rittenhouse was a pawn. An impressionable nerd who liked the idea of toting an assault rifle and feeling important. The fuckers who should go to jail are the militia goons and the cops who enlisted them to do their dirty work. They knew better and destroyed this kid's life for their political goals.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > if it even goes to trial,,,and if its the case he didnt kill the first guy likes being presented it wont,,
> ...


it will be a small fine  at best,,,cpl hundred bucks,,


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



If that happens, I'll join the rioters. You demented assholes need to be put down.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 29, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The guy with the gun that had his arm shot up admitted on social media that he was “sorry he didn’t get the chance to kill him“. He was not trying to “ disarm” him. Again you are lying.


----------



## BothWings (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Because they can't win by being straight and to the point without calling people names.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Well I think it will be more than that.  He's definitely guilty of 948.60.  The penalty is up to $10,000 and 9 months in prison.  I think he'll be on the upper end of that since I don't expect them to get him on murder.

_"(a)  Any person under 18 years of age who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor."

"(a)  For a Class A misdemeanor, a fine not to exceed $10,000 or imprisonment not to exceed 9 months, or both."_






						Wisconsin Legislature: 948.55
					






					docs.legis.wisconsin.gov
				









						Wisconsin Legislature: 939.51
					






					docs.legis.wisconsin.gov


----------



## elektra (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> why did you pull my comment out of context???


I did not pull your comment out of context.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 29, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Yes they are. And they know they are.


----------



## BothWings (Aug 29, 2020)

BlueGin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



We had a home-invasion back in the late 80's. The guy was caught down the street. The police came around and advised my father to get a gun, and that if someone breaks into your house with you in it, you should (I quote) "shoot to kill".


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

elektra said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > why did you pull my comment out of context???
> ...


then wheres the comment I was responding to for context of my words???


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Nope, there's no evidence anyone else shot Rosenbaum in the back.


----------



## elektra (Aug 29, 2020)

BothWings said:


> Because they can't win by being straight and to the point without calling people names.


I did not call anybody a name, that makes  you the person who can not win a point by being straight. 

Hypocrites are the ones that accuse others of what they do. At the least you are a hypocrite. At the least you seem pretty fucking stupid. 

You can not go back to the original posts and prove I lied or called someone a name, seeings how you can not do that, that makes you complete idiot.


----------



## elektra (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> then wheres the comment I was responding to for context of my words???


What was the context of your original statement? It was simply, a dumb witted thing to say. Right? Tell, me, what was the context of your statement? You were simply trolling, flaming, obfuscating, right. You did not engage, debate, or discuss. Personally, I think you are a moron. Nothing more, otherwise you could of done more than flame my post. And that is the context of your statement, it was a flame of my comment. Nothing more. 

You take offence to me asking you a question and you try to frame it as if I took you out of context? Grow up moron.


----------



## elektra (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I shortened the post and asked a specific question directly related to what you stated. So, how did it happen, how did the kid end up in the middle of a riot with an assault rifle?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You mean except for the guy who may have shot at the hispanic kid with the rifle...right?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

elektra said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


you pulled my comment away from what I was responding to,,,

Ive seen pricks like you before so fuck off i dont have time for you,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


its developing quickly,,,theres video of someone behind rosenbaum firing his way,,,


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


How dare he call the cops on a druggy thief and a guy with a history of attacking other people.  It is all zimmermans fault for daring to care about his community and try to stop the violent criminals which trayvon absolutely was.   

PUll your head out of the sand and get a clue...buy a vowel if you have to.


----------



## elektra (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> you pulled my comment away from what I was responding to,,,
> 
> Ive seen pricks like you before so fuck off i dont have time for you,,,


Yes, a prick able to outsmart and outwit you, that will not let you pull your immature irrelevant antics. Able to point out that you are nothing more than a moron. Yes you have seen pricks like me before, hell, you have responded to my posts before! So no fucking shit! You have seen me before, in these threads, calling you a dumbass!

Your post was, "none of that happened". The context? You replied to my post, which means nothing in my post happened? My post said the kid took an assault rifle to a riot and killed somebody. None of that happened? How did he get there? Magic? Fairies? Be upset, the context was not lost, I called you out and you can not respond.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Martin wasn’t doing anything wrong.

Call the cops and leave it alone.  Let them handle it.  We don't need pretend cops instigating problems that leave other people dead.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

elektra said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > you pulled my comment away from what I was responding to,,,
> ...


sorry not interested in anymore mind games from dishonest skanks,,,
now fuck off,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


he was beating a guys head into the concrete,,,


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Interesting line at the end; Jesse Jackson and others want the police chief fired for not immediately taking the kid into custody, but I haven't heard them call for the firing of any of these DAs who have been playing catch an


Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Well, that is certainly not necessarily true.
It does, and always will, depend upon the totality of the circumstances.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



Zimmerman started an unnecessary altercation.  Then he got his butt kicked.  Then he killed him.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


It is, but it's a step in a direction and it's a step I believe you're taking deliberately.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


martin attacked him,,,


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



That's fine.  Have fun with that.  Makes no difference to me.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 29, 2020)

You know, you can sure tell a lot about a person by seeing who they identify with here.  Some of us identify with the normal, productive members of society running their small businesses and earning their own way.

As we can see in this thread, though, some are only capable of identifying with the rapists, arsonists and looters who are out to destroy the normal people's lives.

We identify with those who seem most like ourselves, here.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



I agree.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


*"wheres that proof he was convicted of murder???"*

You really should stop lying. I never said he was convicted. I said it's my opinion his actions amount to murder.

Like I always say, if rightards didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Oh, let's see your evidence he didn't kill the first guy...

He says he did and he was right there.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree. I believe there's enough evidence to convict him. At least for the first killing. You are legally allowed to use lethal force to prevent an imminent attack you reasonably believe will result in death or great bodily harm.
> ...


It's what saved Zimmerman. He shot once and stopped the attack and didn't shoot again. This guy stopped the attack with his first shot and kept on shooting.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I changed nothing. I am not responsible for your reading comprehension problems.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > if it even goes to trial,,,and if its the case he didnt kill the first guy likes being presented it wont,,
> ...


That charge may be in doubt.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


you called him a murderer which to sane people means he was convicted,,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


let's see your proof....


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2020)

It is amazing how these Moon Bats are hell bent on defending the Communists thugs that attacked Kyle  Just like they were defending that filthy ass Trayvon thug attacking George Zimmerman.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


People with your flawed understanding of the uses of force have sent a lot of innocent people to gaol.

You should be ashamed of that.


----------



## BothWings (Aug 29, 2020)

elektra said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> > Because they can't win by being straight and to the point without calling people names.
> ...



Ha ha! WOW! I gave Progressive Hunter a general example of several things liberals and leftists do to gain the upper hand in semantics. You DID pull him away from what he was responding to because dont want to be straight about it, and then you called me fucking stupid (name calling). So now you meet not one but TWO of the criteria. Thanks! Damn, youre gullible....


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


show it...


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


watch the video posted earlier,,and kyle thought he did but he might be wrong,,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


LOL

Oh, noooos .... a rightard disagrees with me. How can I survive that??


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I'm not hunting for videos. If you can't post it, I'll just assume you're full of shit again.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


if you arent going to keep up with the posts you should shut up,,,


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I think it can be side-stepped with a simple "everything just happened so fast" kind of statement.  I'm just really skeptical of how effective that argument will be. It'll be interesting to see how it plays out for sure.

They're arguing that he didn't even shoot the first guy, which is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


it was posted on this thread within the last few pages,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Can you add me to your will first?
Because I think a lot more rioters are going to get killed.


People are sick of this shit.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No it's not.  Rosenbaum chased him down.  He got what he deserved.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


I just want you to be aware that you're not fooling anyone with this shit.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You deserve cancer.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Except, that didn't happen either.



You sure do spend a lot of time being factually wrong about a lot of shit.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Nonsense.   
Trayvon was a thief and druggy.    He had history of attacking authority figures.   Along with being kicked out of school 4 times that year alone including for destroying school property.  The black security called Trayvon suspicious just like Zimmerman did.  And oh his drink and skittles is a concoction combined with drugs which according to his phone was his favorite drink--his phone also had pictures of him with guns and drugs.   HIs school found him with expensive stolen jewelry and a burglary kit.  


On the night he died, this idiot was casing homes in Zimmermans community.  The community had a recent rash of burglaries which just happen to corresphond to druggy Trayvon moving in with his deadbeat criminal POS father after being kicked out of school again.   Zimmerman called the police and when the police dispatch said it wasn't necessary to follow the large trayvon, zimmerman stopped following the violent criminal trayvon----and instead started to search for house numbers so the cops could find him easier.   By that point trayvon was only a few yards away from his dead beat mooching daddy's girlfriends  house and could easily out run zimmerman to her house.   But he didn't do that--he called his girlfriend and circled around and hid in the bushes waiting for zimmerman to get off the phone with the police.  As soon as he did-----Trayvon acted liked all the other thuggy criminals are now and attacked zimmerman for daring to call the cops.   TRAYVONS SUPPOSED GIRLFRIEND (NOTICE i USED SUPPOSED AND i WILL EXPLAIN IN A MINUTE) stated that she heard the attack begin and that  the phone suddenly went l dead and said in court that would be just like trayvon to attack someone and in this case she referred to zimmerman as a cracker.  She did not call the cops-----and in fact hid from the cops when she found out that trayvon had died.     

Now Rachel Jeantal is an odd character---it was clear that she was perjurying herself a trial when a cursive letter came up that she supposedly wrote---only thing is that she can' read or write cursive.  This immigrant and idiot at 18 was in the 9th grade and could only read a 4th grade level.   She was very fat and very ugly which seemed an odd choice for a girlfriend even with thug and criminal trayvon.   She said she was Diamond Trayvons girlfriend.........



But she wasn't as it turns out and now is known.  She is actually the half or step sister of the real diamond...and despite Trayvon and Diamond being bf and g/f and exchanging lots of photos and she being 1/2 the size of Rachel---the prosecutors, Rachel and Diamond, and Trayvon's trashy lying mother and deadbeat father kept claiming that Rachel was his girlfriend and helped her perpertrate the fraud and perjury.    I find it unlikely that the prosecutors did not go through trayvons phone which definately had pictures of the girlfriend btw.  Zimmerman is now suing the trash Trayvon family and the girlfried and her sister.   

Pick better heroes......Trayvon was a violent thug like his daddy-----------everyone around him are trash and they are all embarrassments for the black community fitting into the stereo types of being stupid, violent, criminal, lying, money scamming hoes.

Thankfully Kyle shot 3 white trashballs so maybe he won't be railroaded like zimmerman was.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



I don't see much value in your input, sorry.  Thanks though.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And a casual disregard for the rights and freedom of anyone you disagree with...… that's another thing you should be ashamed of, right there.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




Geebus how can you be so clueless about everything----he worked as a life guard in Kenosha.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> On the night he died, this idiot was casing homes in Zimmermans community.



That was a whole lot of bullshit.

Start with this part.  You can either prove that or you can't.  In this case, you can't.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


I agree.
That poster is a pretty despicable person.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


You can't see any of the shots he took in the video, so how do you know what happened?


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You're welcome.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


We'll know after forensics compares the rounds.


----------



## elektra (Aug 29, 2020)

BothWings said:


> Ha ha! WOW! I gave Progressive Hunter a general example of several things liberals and leftists do to gain the upper hand in semantics. You DID pull him away from what he was responding to because dont want to be straight about it, and then you called me fucking stupid (name calling). So now you meet not one but TWO of the criteria. Thanks! Damn, youre gullible....


No, I am not gullible, you are simply stupid. Now you let me, a very staunch conservative see that as well are everybody else. 

I pointedly asked him a question, which was the premise in which he replied, hardly pulling him away from what he responded to. I directly asked a question, which was the premise he responded to, and you call that, "pulling him away"?

But hey, you want to be right even when wrong and you certainly think you can outsmart people with what you call, semantics. 

Most posts were relevant to the OP, the only thing pulling me away from the OP is responding to your nonsense as well the other idiot. 

Thank you for pulling me away from the OP to discuss your shortcomings, you should make a thread of it.


----------



## elektra (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> sorry not interested in anymore mind games from dishonest skanks,,,
> now fuck off,,,


Asking you, how the teen found himself in the middle of a riot with an assault rifle is a mind game? That question is dishonest? 

Sorry, that part where you told me to, "fuck off". That did not work, I responded despite you telling me to fuck off. There is only one way our exchange ends. You must shut your trap and not comment, move on, now, little mind.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




Nope, I don't think anyone thinks you got enough brains to be bothered about being wrong.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

elektra said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > sorry not interested in anymore mind games from dishonest skanks,,,
> ...


my god youre a pathetic skank,,,

how can I explain my comment when you removed what I was commenting to???


----------



## Ben Thomson (Aug 29, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> 
> 
> A 17-year-old suspect has been arrested in connection to at least one of the two shooting deaths amid the unrest Tuesday night in Kenosha, Wis., Illinois police confirmed on Wednesday.
> ...


A 17-year-old can’t legally own a firearm in Wisconsin except for hunting purposes and with the permission of a legal guardian and the gun he has was using was one a friend of his in Wisconsin gave him...there's that.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


  Oh brother-------Bad guys get shot and need to be shot when they attack other people.   

And fyi, you ASSume that he was the only one shooting.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Cops often fire more than a dozen rounds into a perp.  Multiple shots is proof of nothing.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Nobody asked you what you think about what anybody else thinks.  

Thanks anyway.


----------



## elektra (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> my god youre a pathetic skank,,,
> how can I explain my comment when you removed what I was commenting to???


You could go to the original post? In which you replied to. Or you could of asked the specific question that I asked instead of acting indignant, as if I slighted you?


----------



## BothWings (Aug 29, 2020)

elektra said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha! WOW! I gave Progressive Hunter a general example of several things liberals and leftists do to gain the upper hand in semantics. You DID pull him away from what he was responding to because dont want to be straight about it, and then you called me fucking stupid (name calling). So now you meet not one but TWO of the criteria. Thanks! Damn, youre gullible....
> ...



Yeah, ok... If you say so, you Looney Tune. I won't sit here and argue with your insanity...jumping over and around other people's points, and proving that you're full of anger and animosity as well.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 29, 2020)

elektra said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > my god youre a pathetic skank,,,
> ...


how about you go back to the original and hit reply and ask me that way,,, then I can respond in kind with what I was replying to,,,


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Anti fa fascist criminal friendly fires another anti fa fascist criminal?  Now that is just funny.........


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




Bull chit--------------he was casing the neighborhood peeking into homes and their fenced areas to break in at a later date.  He was snagged with stolen jewelry and a burglary kit.......criminals casing homes to rob do look suspicious.   And fyi, he had no money and no job and his dad was a dead beat so he had no other means but to rob to get his drug money.   Wanna play some more?   Want talk about where he got the guns he was pictured with or the drugs he was also pictured with?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


That is what the evidence clearly showed and why the girlfriend hid from the cops fearing that she would be charged with the felony of attacking zimmerman and charged with Trayvons death as she took part in the original crime resulting in Trayvons death.


----------



## dblack (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Yeah, I know what you .... oh wait - fuck you. die.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



Bullshit.

You have no proof that he was casing the neighborhood.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Geebus-----the gun is a semi automatic and like with cops who empty their weapons----adrenaline takes over and they are also trained to shoot and keep shooting.  It doesn't matter if it was one or four shots-----rapid fire and fear and adrenaline take over and the human brain does not process stopping just hit the trigger.  Your argument is mute and meaningless thusly.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Yes we do---------he was a criminal and his suspicious behavior of peeking into peoples homes and yards out in the rain is what caught zimmerman (who is part black btw) attention.  Again, casing is very noticeable and suspicious.  Trayvon was a violent druggy stealing criminal---as such he was suspicious and got snagged.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Save the cities, the businesses, the cops, the jobs, the homes, the elderly and more ----shoot rioters.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



You keep saying that yet you still don't have proof of it.

Wanna say it some more?  That's cool.  It still won't be proof.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

dblack said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Been there, done that....



LOL


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


I want to hear what he/she thinks--------you on the other hand, lordy I am not even sure that you think anything through to a logical conclusion.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 29, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Why are we even talking about this old bullshit?

It's just a distraction.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 29, 2020)

Ben Thomson said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...


The statute says a "shotgun" or a long gun.  It says nothing about "for hunting purposes."


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



That's neat.  I don't think very highly of your thinking skills either.


----------



## elektra (Aug 29, 2020)

BothWings said:


> Yeah, ok... If you say so, you Looney Tune. I won't sit here and argue with your insanity...jumping over and around other people's points, and proving that you're full of anger and animosity as well.


Jumping over peoples points? He said nothing was true in my post and I simply asked how did the teen get into a middle of a right with an assault rife. 

I get that you are very much upset that I bested you while you were busy stuffing your feet in your mouth, but as I stated, you are a hypocrite. Not once have you addressed the content of my comment that you and progressive seem so concerned about. Neither of you are willing to quote nor address my comment. You just troll and flame, accusing me of having the feeling your are experiencing. Anger and animosity, simply because I asked how did the teenager find himself in the middle of a riot with an assault rifle? 

I am surprised you are able to respond at all given the level of intelligence or your comments.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Aug 29, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Speaking of which, I think there's a playbook forming on how to murder.
> 
> 1.  Instigate someone.
> 2.  Wait for them to attack you.
> 3.  Shoot them.


Well I've seen that scenario play out several times in spite of the fact that the self-defense laws in most states specifically state that you can't do that, you can't be the initiator of the confrontation that ends in your shooting and killing someone.


----------



## Batcat (Aug 29, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


My father joined the army at age 15 too during WWI. He told me he got far enough to have a chance to shoot a machine gun. His mother finally figured out where he had went and showed up at this training camp and pulled him out. 

He was too old to fight in WWII but worked for Naval Intelligence investigating German spies and scientists working on the Manhattan Project.


----------



## BothWings (Aug 29, 2020)

elektra said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, ok... If you say so, you Looney Tune. I won't sit here and argue with your insanity...jumping over and around other people's points, and proving that you're full of anger and animosity as well.
> ...



Have fun gloating in your fantasy world!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 29, 2020)

We have had 11 year olds protect families by taking out bad guys.  17 is not a child.


----------



## BothWings (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Exactly the thing I was talking about. They learn how to manipulate the direction of a conversation in ways that normal honest people dont think of. It puts you at a disadvantage only if you dont expect it. I expect it. 

They always redirect the focus to the vacuum created by your words rather than actually to your words. Honest people dont do that. Then they give pat their own back for somehow being "smarter" than you when in fact they were really just more devious and dishonest. A 5 year old can be devious and dishonest. Sometimes they even get away with eating that cookie... its cute. Often they end up orchestrating their own punishment and you dont even have to lift a finger.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I knew you were full of shit. Thanks for confirming it.

You didn't post any evidence the teen murderer didn't kill Rosenbaum -- you posted evidence someone else fired first. That's been known since the NYTimes discovered it. But that guy didn't shoot Rosenbaum, he fired one shot into the air. You can even see his arm is up above his head.

Then about 2-3 seconds later, the teen murderer shoots Rosenbaum 4 times. Then calls a friend to tell him he killed somebody.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He called the police to tell them he shot someone.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 29, 2020)

playtime said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> >


Some gave none


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Ok was it one? Lol you know who I mean stop stalling your loss


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

Ben Thomson said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...


Democrats are supposed to protect citizens, when they don’t hero’s emerge


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOL

You're truly fucking nuts. 

No sane person thinks he's been convicted. Sane people know there's not even been tried yet, no less convicted. Sane people know I'me merely expressing my opinion that I believe he's guilty. Which means you’re not sane.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Are you always this dramatic as you clutch your pearl necklace, Karen? I have sent no one to prison.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


No, he didn't call police. He phoned a friend...









						Teen suspect in Kenosha shooting called friend to say he killed someone, police say
					

Kyle Rittenhouse, the 17-year-old accused of shooting and killing two protesters in Kenosha, Wis., on Tuesday, called a friend as he fled the scene to tell them he “killed somebody,” according to a criminal complain




					thehill.com


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 29, 2020)

Faun said:


> Persuader said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It was this guy


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Persuader said:
> ...


Who knew you were green?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Huh


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You and your ilk certainly have. 
And the fact that you have no remorse for that is a pretty damning indictment of your character.


----------



## dblack (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 30, 2020)

j-mac said:


> LOL....Weak tactic my left wing friend....Trying to catagorize the case as open and shut before any investigation, let alone a trial is the folly of a loser.



There's no need for an investigation.... we have the little shit on tape shooting people.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 30, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> You're not a lawyer. Stop trying to act like one.
> 
> There IS a slam-dunk case...but it's for the defense. The charging documents alone might get the case dismissed by a judge. (Unlike you, the one who said that actually IS a lawyer, licensed in Wisconsin.)



Actually, the guy is kind of posturing.

You have the little shit shooting people in a crowd.  It's a slam dunk case.  

New job- Aryan Nation Prison Bitch.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 30, 2020)

2aguy said:


> And...with Nick Sandmann's lawyer...sue all of the news networks who called him a racist and white supremacist..........



I'm sure the $25.00 he wins will buy him extra smokes in the prison commissary.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


  The pedo was shot 4 times 3 from the front and one from the back----kyle was never in back of the pedo....ergo the medical examiner has some questions and is awaiting ballistic test results.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 30, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > You're not a lawyer. Stop trying to act like one.
> ...


Clueless---or a troll.   Either way stop spinning nonsense


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of which, I think there's a playbook forming on how to murder.
> ...



Kyle was not the instigator of anything.  Hell, the kid was there cleaning up filthy Left Wing hate graffiti and helping to put out a fire started by the Communists.  He was attacked by the Communists because he helped to put out the fire.

The fact that he was there was not instigation.

The fact that he was armed was not instigation.  If that is the case everybody legally carrying a weapon could never plea self defense, which is not the case.

The instigation was the Commie thugs running the kid down with the intent of during him harm.

His defense team will make sure the jury understands that.

Shame on the DA bitch for charging him.


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > You're not a lawyer. Stop trying to act like one.
> ...




You are confused Moon Bat.  The little shits were the Left Wing Communists that attacked him.

Two of them are in Commie Hell now and one of them will never be able to jerk off to gay porn anymore.

Kyle's defense team will get him off.  The charges are bogus.   We all know that.  Then you stupid immoral confused Moon Bats will cry and whine just like you did when that George Zimmeran was found innocent.


----------



## j-mac (Aug 30, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > LOL....Weak tactic my left wing friend....Trying to catagorize the case as open and shut before any investigation, let alone a trial is the folly of a loser.
> ...



What I saw on the videos, was self defense. But, I note your willingness to do away with equal protection under the law.


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2020)

*We will fight over every inch of terrain until Kyle Rittenhouse, an American hero, is free. He needs the support of every liberty-living American. He stood up for you. Please stand with him now. #FightBack Lawyer: Illinois Teen Charged With Kenosha Shootings, Kyle Rittenhouse, A ‘Scapegoat’ Who May Fight Extradition *
*
John Pierce  (@CaliKidJMP) **August 30, 2020*


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2020)

Flash said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...




Unless the dems in the courts manage to railroad the kid.


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Did hear about the filthy ass Democrat Governor of Maryland that fired a state employee because the employee posted something saying he supported Kyle?  Democrat asshole!


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

BothWings said:


> Have fun gloating in your fantasy world!


Is that not, what you just did? What is wrong, you do not have the intellect to address the comments. You are simply here to be a troll and flame everything. 

That is okay, you are not alone, there are many idiots such as yourself that do nothing more than express their lack of thinking. Hell, the teen in the OP thought much like you do and now he faces murder charges. I doubt you could ever reach that level of danger to yourself or others. Mostly I say that because if you left your house you would most likely trip and fall down the step out the door and crack your head open. Yes, you exhibit that level of intelligence. Good luck walking!


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> Unless the dems in the courts manage to railroad the kid.


Well, certainly it was not right to attack him. But it was even more wrong to leave home with your favorite assault rifle and put oneself in the middle of a riot. The only logical outcome of that is the outcome we see.

The dems wont have to railroad the kid. They will have to simply state what I just did while holding up his weapon.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

dblack said:


>


Powell has been a great dispenser of lies and insults over the years.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

Flash said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


It was instigation only to TDS morons who believe they have the right to assault anyone they disagree with.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Oh brother---medical examiner is reporting 4 bullet wounds--3 from the front one to the back-Kyle was never behind Rosenbaum so the me is awaiting ballistic reports.   You know what AWAITING means right?   Are you capable of grasping shooting someone shooting someone in the back from the front side is almost impossible to do?  

I think we are going find that he was shot by either gray hoodie wearer seen with hand gun that day or by the one armed armed bandit now handcuffed in the hospital.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 30, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


  What do you think druggy thief Trayvon was doing in the rain that day?   Zimmerman saw the thief peeking into peoples homes and enclosed areas as per his phone call to the police dispatch before trayvon got himself killed.


----------



## j-mac (Aug 30, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > You're not a lawyer. Stop trying to act like one.
> ...



That is a lie....



> It's a slam dunk case..



Also a lie.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 30, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > On the night he died, this idiot was casing homes in Zimmermans community.
> ...


No idiot...those were the facts of the case based on the evidence and court findings----------(well except for the g/f and fake g/f---that is based on new lawsuit just filed.)


----------



## BothWings (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> > Have fun gloating in your fantasy world!
> ...


Gee wowee willickers...
I guess if we were in grade school I might actually worry about a childish rant like that.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > You're not a lawyer. Stop trying to act like one.
> ...



You're not a lawyer. Stop trying to act like one.

There IS a slam-dunk case...but it's for the defense. The charging documents alone might get the case dismissed by a judge. (Unlike you, the one who said that actually IS a lawyer, licensed in Wisconsin.)


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

j-mac said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...



You need to understand: Joey is a Stalinist. He is perfectly fine with show trials with predetermined verdicts for the "wrong" people.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2020)

BothWings said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


so true,,,like I said this aint my first time dealing with  nthis tactic,,,
best thing to do is shut it down right away,,,


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

BothWings said:


> Gee wowee willickers...
> I guess if we were in grade school I might actually worry about a childish rant like that.


The fact that you replied is evidence of such.


----------



## j-mac (Aug 30, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Oh, I do....


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2020)

Flash said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




I hope he sues.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unless the dems in the courts manage to railroad the kid.
> ...





It is not wrong to leave your house with your gun, nor to go to a public place and stand there. 


That the mob found his present enough of a provocation that they attacked him for just being there, is them being violent criminals.


That you support that, is you siding with violent criminals.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> It is not wrong to leave your house with your gun, nor to go to a public place and stand there.


It is if you are 17 years old in Wisconsin you can not open carry, that is breaking the law.
It was also breaking the curfew law in place.
It is also against the law to take an assault rifle to a riot with the intent to kill.

It is going to be very hard for the teenager to defend his actions when the prosecutor holds up a terrifying assault weapon to the jury and proclaims, "this is the military assault weapon this man intended to murder somebody with"


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > It is not wrong to leave your house with your gun, nor to go to a public place and stand there.
> ...


I doubt you can site a law that says any of those things.


----------



## playtime (Aug 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



that's right.

like donny.


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2020)

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




Veterans against Trump?  LOL.  Must be Black Navy cooks.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > It is if you are 17 years old in Wisconsin you can not open carry, that is breaking the law.
> ...








						Wisconsin Legislature: 948.60
					






					docs.legis.wisconsin.gov
				



948.60  Possession of a dangerous weapon by a person under 18.  
(1)  In this section, “dangerous weapon" means any firearm, loaded or unloaded; ...
(2) (a)  Any person under 18 years of age who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Let me make a note to let you know when I give my first shit what a con thinks about my character.


----------



## playtime (Aug 30, 2020)

Flash said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



<pfffft>  i see what you did there, torch bearer... although you are wrong per yer usual M.O. - that would still make them braver than your coward president.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Not true. Rosenbaum was facing the little terrorist when he was first shot. But he ended up on his back. That means his body had to spin as he fell; otherwise, he eould have landed face down. One of the shots apparently hit him in the back as he spun to the ground.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


_*"That the mob found his present enough of a provocation that they attacked him for just being there, is them being violent criminals."*_

There is no evidence that is true. No other RWers were chased.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 30, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > You're not a lawyer. Stop trying to act like one.
> ...




Do you understand the teenager is hispanic?  You moron.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




And you have nothing but your imagination on that one....The hispanic teenager shot the guy from the front...we still don't know if all of the bullets are the same....


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > It is not wrong to leave your house with your gun, nor to go to a public place and stand there.
> ...




So far you are wrong on just about everything you posted....

The hispanic teenager may not have been breaking the law....there is an exception for long guns for under 21 year olds....and you have no evidence to show he wanted to kill people, in fact, the actual video evidence shows the exact opposite, you dumb shit.....

And it isn't a military weapon you dumb ass........the AR-15 has never been used by the military....

You don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...




And yet there is an exception for long rifles that may apply, you dumb ass....


----------



## BothWings (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Regarding your deceptively twisted meme: It was a bunch of panicking liberals  who went apeshit  buying stuff as a result of democrat fear mongers spreading pandemonium in the media about the virus which has nearly "evaporated"  just like the president said it would.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> It is not wrong to leave your house with your gun, nor to go to a public place and stand there.


Rittenhouse did not do that. 17 year old Rittenhouse left his mother's apartment in Illinois, crossed the Wisconsin border, obtained a dangerous weapon from, "a friend". He then went into a riot prepared to use the deadly weapon. 

There are so many details missing from this story. It will be interesting to find them all out. 

Rittenhouse also dropped out of High School, he certainly was not the smartest 17 year old.


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > It is not wrong to leave your house with your gun, nor to go to a public place and stand there.
> ...



He’s nothing more than a stooge for the vast right wing conspiracy Hillary spoke of.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

2aguy said:


> And yet there is an exception for long rifles that may apply, you dumb ass....


Cite the exception. Take note, I am quoting the law as written, not some article or opinion. I am posting fact. So argue all you wish, with the facts.

(1)  In this section, “dangerous weapon" means any firearm, loaded or unloaded; any electric weapon, as defined in s. 941.295 (1c) (a); metallic knuckles or knuckles of any substance which could be put to the same use with the same or similar effect as metallic knuckles; a nunchaku or any similar weapon consisting of 2 sticks of wood, plastic or metal connected at one end by a length of rope, chain, wire or leather; a cestus or similar material weighted with metal or other substance and worn on the hand; a shuriken or any similar pointed star-like object intended to injure a person when thrown; or a manrikigusari or similar length of chain having weighted ends.
(2) 
(a)  Any person under 18 years of age who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor.
(b)  Except as provided in par. (c), any person who intentionally sells, loans or gives a dangerous weapon to a person under 18 years of age is guilty of a Class I felony.
(c)  Whoever violates par. (b) is guilty of a Class H felony if the person under 18 years of age under par. (b) discharges the firearm and the discharge causes death to himself, herself or another.
(d)  A person under 17 years of age who has violated this subsection is subject to the provisions of ch. 938 unless jurisdiction is waived under s. 938.18 or the person is subject to the jurisdiction of a court of criminal jurisdiction under s. 938.183.
(3) 
(a)  This section does not apply to a person under 18 years of age who possesses or is armed with a dangerous weapon when the dangerous weapon is being used in target practice under the supervision of an adult or in a course of instruction in the traditional and proper use of the dangerous weapon under the supervision of an adult.  This section does not apply to an adult who transfers a dangerous weapon to a person under 18 years of age for use only in target practice under the adult's supervision or in a course of instruction in the traditional and proper use of the dangerous weapon under the adult's supervision.
(b)  This section does not apply to a person under 18 years of age who is a member of the armed forces or national guard and who possesses or is armed with a dangerous weapon in the line of duty.   This section does not apply to an adult who is a member of the armed forces or national guard and who transfers a dangerous weapon to a person under 18 years of age in the line of duty.
(c)  This section applies only to a person under 18 years of age who possesses or is armed with a rifle or a shotgun if the person is in violation of s. 941.28 or is not in compliance with ss. 29.304 and 29.593.  This section applies only to an adult who transfers a firearm to a person under 18 years of age if the person under 18 years of age is not in compliance with ss. 29.304 and 29.593 or to an adult who is in violation of s. 941.28.
History:  1987 a. 332; 1991 a. 18, 139; 1993 a. 98; 1995 a. 27, 77; 1997 a. 248; 2001 a. 109; 2005 a. 163; 2011 a. 35.
Sub. (2) (b) does not set a standard for civil liability, and a violation of sub. (2) (b) does not constitute negligence per se.  Logarto v. Gustafson, 998 F. Supp. 998 (1998).


----------



## BothWings (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> > Gee wowee willickers...
> ...




Yup, surrrre it is....
 and your fantasy continues...


----------



## playtime (Aug 30, 2020)

BothWings said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



it's outa control.  it hasn't evaporated - either you are really delusional, or an ankle grabbing peddler  for donny's lies.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

2aguy said:


> And it isn't a military weapon you dumb ass........the AR-15 has never been used by the military....
> You don't know what you are talking about.


Of course it is. Semantics?







__





						The Complete History of the AR-15 Rifle | Small Wars Journal
					

The history of this iconic American weapon, from its inception in 1959 to the present day.




					smallwarsjournal.com
				



Ironically enough, the AR-15 fits both of these descriptions: it's a military style rifle that was illegal during the 1994 _Federal Assault Weapons Ban_. The "AR" in the name, however, stands for the name of the manufacturer: ArmaLite.


----------



## playtime (Aug 30, 2020)

2aguy said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



*Family of AR-15 Inventor Eugene Stoner: He Didn't Intend It for Civilians*


June 16, 2016, 11:19 AM UTC / Updated June 16, 2016, 6:24 PM UTC
By Tony Dokoupil


*Family of AR-15 creator speaks out*
June 16, 201601:56

The AR-15 is the most talked about gun in America.

But the AR-15’s creator died before the weapon became a popular hit and his family has never spoken out.

Until now.

"Our father, Eugene Stoner, designed the AR-15 and subsequent M-16 as a military weapon to give our soldiers an advantage over the AK-47,” the Stoner family told NBC News late Wednesday. "He died long before any mass shootings occurred. But, we do think he would have been horrified and sickened as anyone, if not more by these events."



*Once Banned, These Assault Rifles Are Hugely Popular in the U.S.*
June 14, 201600:52

The inventor’s surviving children and adult grandchildren spoke exclusively to NBC News by phone and email, commenting for the first time on their family’s uneasy legacy. They requested individual anonymity in order to speak freely about such a sensitive topic. They also stopped short of policy prescriptions or legal opinions.

But their comments add unprecedented context to their father’s creation, shedding new light on his intentions and adding firepower to the effort to ban weapons like the AR-15. The comments could also bolster a groundbreaking new lawsuit, which argues that the weapon is a tool of war — never intended for civilians.

Eugene Stoner would have agreed, his family said.

The ex-Marine and "avid sportsman, hunter and skeet shooter" never used his invention for sport. He also never kept it around the house for personal defense. In fact, he never even owned one.

And though he made millions from the design, his family said it was all from military sales.

"After many conversations with him, we feel his intent was that he designed it as a military rifle," his family said, explaining that Stoner was "focused on making the most efficient and superior rifle possible for the military."

*He designed the original AR-15 in the late 1950s, working on it in his own garage and later as the chief designer for ArmaLite, a then small company in southern California. He made it light and powerful and he fashioned a new bullet for it — a .223 caliber round capable of piercing a metal helmet at 500 yards.

The Army loved it and renamed it the M16.*
Family of AR-15 Inventor: He Didn’t Intend It for Civilians


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2020)

playtime said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


who cares what his intentions were,,the 2nd amendment is specifically for weapons of war,,,

CASE CLOSED,,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


And Rosenbaum spun around to land on his back.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

2aguy said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It's also not self defense to keep shooting someone after they're no longer a threat, which the teen terrorist did.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

BothWings said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


^^^ what a mind fart looks like.


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> It's also not self defense to keep shooting someone after they're no longer a threat, which the teen terrorist did.


The poor kid was probably scared shitless and adrenaline took over.


----------



## playtime (Aug 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



the 2nd amendment has its legal limits.

why can't you own a ground to air missile launcher?  hell, how about yer own little nuke?  those are shirley  weapons of war.

_uh-huh uh-huh uh-huh._

case blown wide open.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...




Well, we have the history of your people's behavior over the last couple of months and we have the video, that seems to suggest it.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


i WOULD SAY i LOVE HOW some take it to the extreme in defense of restrictions as a rational defense of your opinions,,

sadly I cant,,,truthfully its a pathetic defense,,,

we are talking about standard personal arms not nukes or missiles,,, 

now explain to me why we should let the very people the 2nd was meant to protect us from should be allowed to dictate what we can own???


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > It is not wrong to leave your house with your gun, nor to go to a public place and stand there.
> ...




It is not wrong to leave your friends apartment with your favorite gun and to to a public place and stand there. 

He went to the "mostly peaceful protest" to use the gun in it's intended fashion, ie to use it's presence to deter aggression. 


It worked. The mob did not attack and destroy the property they were defending.

Unfortunately, the police forced this lone teenager to be stranded by himself in a mob controlled war zone and he was attacked by the mob.


----------



## playtime (Aug 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



1st of all -  i am not against the 2nd amendment & have several firearms in my home.

if you really wanna get technical about that there 2nd amendment - which was meant to protect society from its own gov'ment, should they turn tyrannical ... is a no contest situation if they really wanted to bring the hammer down.

washington has quite the regs when it came to guns & ammo.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> The poor kid was probably scared shitless and adrenaline took over.


Certainly he was scared shitless, he was also witless, to leave his home in Illinois, go to a friend and Wisconsin, obtain a weapon, and then put himself in the middle or a riot. 

This will be an interesting trial, I think justice would be served if his lawyer plea bargains a lesser charge.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


you ever heard of vietnam or Afghanistan???

and sorry based on your comments you are not for the 2nd A,,you are merely a gun person that allows your choices controlled by people far away,,,

and its meant to protect us from tyranny where ever it may come from,,,


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

2aguy said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Wisconsin law explicitly permits someone age 16-20 to open-carry a long gun as long as he has a FOID card, which Kyle did. (WI accepts his IL card.)


----------



## playtime (Aug 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



lol ... 

based on yer comments - you need big powerful weapons of war to go ratatatat & boom boom boom to make up where you lack ...

elsewhere.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> He’s nothing more than a stooge for the vast right wing conspiracy Hillary spoke of.


Just how STUPID do you have to be to squat and squeeze out a jewel like this?


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> It is not wrong to leave your friends apartment with your favorite gun and to to a public place and stand there.


You leave out key facts in that argument, if as an attorney you present what you state to the jury in a court of law, this poor dim-witted boy will be found guilty of murder. 

This was a 17 year old who broke at least two laws, the curfew law as well as the statue on open carry.





						Wisconsin Legislature: 948.60
					






					docs.legis.wisconsin.gov
				



(1)  In this section, “dangerous weapon" means any firearm, loaded or unloaded....
(2) 
(a)  Any person under 18 years of age who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




in fact I havent fired one of my many guns in over a yr,,,I dont have them for the joy of bang bang 


now try to stay on topic and leave the personal stuff at home,,,


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Wisconsin law explicitly permits someone age 16-20 to open-carry a long gun as long as he has a FOID card, which Kyle did. (WI accepts his IL card.)


Can we see that Wisconsin law?


----------



## playtime (Aug 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



<pfffft>  you called me a liar.  seems that was personal.  & if you can't hit yer target & bring it down in 10 shots, then you're lacking something somewhere.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


so youve completely left the topic in favor of keeping it personal,,,

typical when you cant defend your POV,,,


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Wisconsin law explicitly permits someone age 16-20 to open-carry a long gun as long as he has a FOID card, which Kyle did. (WI accepts his IL card.)
> ...


Sure.


----------



## playtime (Aug 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



no i haven't.  the topic was weapons of war are not meant for the GP.  ronnie reagan even figured that one out.  if you can't bring your target down within 10 rounds, you have no business owning anything that could take high velocity ammo held in multi round mags or drums.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > It is not wrong to leave your friends apartment with your favorite gun and to to a public place and stand there.
> ...




kind of silly to talk about the curfew that was not being enforced. 

Oh, wait, since he was not one of yours, different rules apply?

Well, that is a violation of equal protection under the law.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Wisconsin law explicitly permits someone age 16-20 to open-carry a long gun as long as he has a FOID card, which Kyle did. (WI accepts his IL card.)


You are a liar and will not be able to cite any law that allows Illinois minors to open carry in Wisconsin.

You must be pretty stupid to think you can simply make things up and not be called out as a liar.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


so it takes you 10 rounds to bring down your target,,,

you should practice more,,,

I dont care what reagan said,,the 2nd was specifically for weapons of war,,,unless of course you can prove it wasnt,,,

remember most if not all of the founders said it was and why they put it in the rights of man,,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > It's also not self defense to keep shooting someone after they're no longer a threat, which the teen terrorist did.
> ...


That could be why the DA changed the charge from first degree murder ... to ... first degree reckless homicide.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Oh? What other "armed citizens" taking it upon themselves to protect other peoples' property have been attacked?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 30, 2020)

After 129 pages it is clear that the communist democrats are furious that this hero kid lived.  Then took out the trash.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


_*"It worked. The mob did not attack and destroy the property they were defending."*_

The law does not allow lethal force to protect property you neither own nor operate.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


For hunting.


----------



## playtime (Aug 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



weapons of war are designed to take mags & drums containing way more than 10 rounds...

last time a war was declared on US soil was a few centuries ago.

washington also had them thar weapons locked up & not in soldiers quarters...

& a musket is not an AR 15.  they had no concept of such a weapon.

when the gov'ment decides to trash the constitution, declare war on its own citizens & enough military decide to turn their weapons on americans,  within our borders, then you can say you were right... but like i said - it's all an illusion if you think you would even have a chance.


A well regulated Militia, (  are YOU part of one? )

being necessary to the security of a free State, ( we are still free, but i will concede that is eroding every day )

the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, ( you have that right ... within legal limits )

shall not be infringed.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 30, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



Post the proof from the court findings.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 30, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



Still not proof.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

yet, for all the rantings, all the opinions, and the facts presented, a teenager who lacked the guidance of adults with common sense, faces charges of murder. 

Even is this boy wins, he still loses. He is in jail and will be for a long time. He will either face a trail or accept a plea deal. He would be a fool to go to trail. He will not be able to afford a great lawyer. Maybe he will get lucky and all those that support him, here, will get together and commit your money to his defense fund. But, even with money, that will not guarantee his lawyers will be great. 

Right or wrong really don't matter for this kid now, I am sure he sits in jail and wonders why he was so fucking stupid as to take a weapon of war to a riot to enforce peace.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 30, 2020)

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


He’s giving his entire salary, you?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 30, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Jury found Zimmerman not guilty. Proof


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


so you admit you dont support the 2nd A,,,
thanks for the clarification,,,

the 2nd doesnt say anything about guns or their capacity nor does it say you need to be in a militia,,,
nor does it allow for restrictions of any arms,,,,


----------



## playtime (Aug 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



LOL!!!!  

if donny isn't lying about his wealth, he makes more than a prez's salary in interest alone ...  so he wouldn't miss it.  i do give to charity...

lots of them.  & the ones i give to, have never been shut down due to fraud.

oh & i pay my taxes, have never been audited,  & am not under investigation for bank & insurance fraud either.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> You are a liar and will not be able to cite any law that allows Illinois minors to open carry in Wisconsin.
> 
> You must be pretty stupid to think you can simply make things up and not be called out as a liar.



Yes, you are definitely stupid.

Note: I was repeating a statement made-with appropriate citations-by a criminal lawyer licensed in Wisconsin, to someone posting the same bullshit you posted.

Game, set, match. You lose.


----------



## playtime (Aug 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



the time the constituion was written - the need to spell all that out was moot.

but there you go again - getting personal.  rest assured, the guns in my home, are very real.  they are useful for hunting & protecting my domicile.

the only one i personally use is for killing tree rats & i am damn good at it.  i certainly don't need 10 rounds even when they are jumping from limb to limb, but you go on with yer delusion.

oh - was that personal?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Jury found Zimmerman not guilty. Proof



Nobody is disputing that.  That's not what's being discussed.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> For hunting.



That might be the intent...but that intent was not actually codified in the relevant law.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


it had nothing to do with thew topic at hand,,,


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Wisconsin law explicitly permits someone age 16-20 to open-carry a long gun as long as he has a FOID card, which Kyle did. (WI accepts his IL card.)


And yet, you post and you post, and you ignore this post, where I have called you out. You are a liar, there is no law that allows Illinois' minors to open carry in Wisconsin.

Here is the link to Wisconsin law. Go ahead and cite the law you claim exists. Hell, I did the work for you and am giving you the link. Now you being the self-proclaimed righteous expert must merely give us the statue.

Go ahead, prove you are not a low life liar






						Wisconsin Legislature: 948.60
					






					docs.legis.wisconsin.gov


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

More weapon grade stupid.


elektra said:


> yet, for all the rantings, all the opinions, and the facts presented, a teenager who lacked the guidance of adults with common sense, faces charges of murder.
> 
> Even is this boy wins, he still loses. He is in jail and will be for a long time. He will either face a trail(sic) or accept a plea deal. He would be a fool to go to trail(sic).



Actually, it will likely never see a trial, being dismissed by a judge.

[quote[ He will not be able to afford a great lawyer. Maybe he will get lucky and all those that support him, here, will get together and commit your money to his defense fund. But, even with money, that will not guarantee his lawyers will be great.[/quote]

He has lawyers tripping over each other to represent him pro bono.  He will have legal help on par with Simpson's "dream team", not that he will need it.



> Right or wrong really don't matter for this kid now, I am sure he sits in jail and wonders why he was so fucking stupid as to take a weapon of war to a riot to enforce peace.


 
Yes, he should have just been quietly murdered.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> yet, for all the rantings, all the opinions, and the facts presented, a teenager who lacked the guidance of adults with common sense, faces charges of murder.
> 
> Even is this boy wins, he still loses. He is in jail and will be for a long time. He will either face a trail or accept a plea deal. He would be a fool to go to trail. He will not be able to afford a great lawyer. Maybe he will get lucky and all those that support him, here, will get together and commit your money to his defense fund. But, even with money, that will not guarantee his lawyers will be great.
> 
> Right or wrong really don't matter for this kid now, I am sure he sits in jail and wonders why he was so fucking stupid as to take a weapon of war to a riot to enforce peace.


He is not in jail.  He has superlative high powered representation in Lin Wood as lead counsel and the entire Fight Back foundation with their attorneys and support staff.  Find out the facts before you argue a position.


----------



## playtime (Aug 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



you keep saying i am against the 2nd amendment - which isn't the topic either - but that's not stopping you................


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




We don't give a shit what you need or don't need.  Doesn't make a damn bit of difference to us.  I need high capacity magazines for the security of a free state and if you don't like like it you can kiss my Cracker ass.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> More weapon grade stupid...
> 
> Yes, he should have just been quietly murdered.


Yes, your stupidity is weapon grade, sling shot grade. 
He should of spent the evening at home and not put himself in a position that he faces murder charges. 

No great lawyer is running to his defense. Link to any article showing the lawyers names who wish to represent this idiot. 

And it is the idiot that goes to a riot and gets himself charged with murder.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


based on what you just said you dont support it,,,

why not answer my statement on why youre wrong???

the 2nd doesnt say anything about guns or their capacity nor does it say you need to be in a militia,,,
nor does it allow for restrictions of any arms,,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2020)

Flash said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


you have crackers in your ass??? LOL


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> More weapon grade stupid.
> 
> 
> elektra said:
> ...


*"Actually, it will likely never see a trial, being dismissed by a judge."*

Based on what grounds?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Wisconsin law explicitly permits someone age 16-20 to open-carry a long gun as long as he has a FOID card, which Kyle did. (WI accepts his IL card.)
> ...



Boy, you're wrong. I saw the relevant law, and you are just wrong: open carry of a long gun by a 16-20 year old who has a FOID card (Illinois cards accepted) in Wisconsin is, explicitly, legal.

Found where it was copy/pasted to the FB page where I initially saw it...

Section (2)(a) reads, "Any person under 18 years of age who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor."
That ALSO incorporates (3)(c), which reads:
*"(c) This section applies only to a person under 18 years of age who possesses or is armed with a rifle or a shotgun if the person is in violation of s. 941.28 or is not in compliance with ss. 29.304 and 29.593"*
941.28: Possession of short-barreled shotgun or short-barreled rifle

(Not applicable, Kyle had a full-length AR.)

29.304: Restrictions on hunting and use of firearms by persons under 16 years of age. NOTE: This section does not reference >16 but <18.

(Kyle is 17, so not applicable.)


----------



## jc456 (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > It is not wrong to leave your house with your gun, nor to go to a public place and stand there.
> ...


Fact, he shot in self defense. Right?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> He is not in jail.  He has superlative high powered representation in Lin Wood as lead counsel and the entire Fight Back foundation with their attorneys and support staff.  Find out the facts before you argue a position.



Wisconsin's best 2A law firm is representing him...not clear if it is pro bono, or someone has agreed to cover his legal fees.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> He is not in jail.  He has superlative high powered representation in Lin Wood as lead counsel and the entire Fight Back foundation with their attorneys and support staff.  Find out the facts before you argue a position.


He has a superlaxative for an attorney? I bet he is shitting his brains out. Seems Rittenhouse is still in jail. You should find out the facts before you argue a position.









						Antioch teen Kyle Rittenhouse appears in court on murder charges for Kenosha protest shooting, lawyers say he acted in self-defense
					

Kyle Rittenhouse, 17, will remain in Illinois custody until his next hearing in September for murder charges in the shooting of Kenosha protesters Tuesday night.




					abc7chicago.com
				



At Friday morning's court hearing, Rittenhouse's public defender did not waive extradition and asked for more time. He will remain in Illinois custody and the next hearing has been set for Sept. 25.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > More weapon grade stupid...
> ...




Wisconsin's #1 2A law firm is representing him, per a FB post from one of their attorneys.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> *"Actually, it will likely never see a trial, being dismissed by a judge."*
> 
> Based on what grounds?



Self defense, open and shut. The charging documents read like they were drawn up by the defense. (Directly from a Wisconsin-licensed criminal lawyer.)


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I was referring to the way your lefty mobs attack anyone that does not kowtow to the lefty narrative, not limited to armed citizens.

As you well know. Your mobs have gotten used to ruling the streets with the support of the democrat mayors and government officials and the cops they control.

And in that time, they have shown that they randomly attack people, especially anyone that shows any hint of standing out from the mob, god forbid, actual disagreement. 


Thus, combined with the behavior we see on the video, and it is reasonable to conclude that your marxist mob was the aggressor.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Fact, he shot in self defense. Right?


That will be up to a jury to decide, or Rittenhouse himself. Self-defense does not include being a minor, breaking laws, and provoking a riot to attack one's self. Had he stayed in his mother's apartment in Illinois, and was attacked, clear cut self-defense. Jumping into a riot with a weapon that was built to kill (as a prosecutor will present the case to a jury) is hardly self-defense. 

He will be smart man to take a plea bargain. Either way he sits in jail with the burden of his stupid decisions before him. Was there anything he could of done to avoid this, like not leaving home, like not breaking the curfew in place, like not violating Wisconsin open carry laws. And those are laws he seems to have known, giving he was in a young officers program of some sorts?


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Wisconsin's best 2A law firm is representing him...not clear if it is pro bono, or someone has agreed to cover his legal fees.


Yet a public defender represented him at the extradition trail?


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Wisconsin's #1 2A law firm is representing him, per a FB post from one of their attorneys.


Yet, Friday, he appeared in court with public defenders. They certainly are quick to defend, most likely they made sure the check cleared before Friday was over, you know, to give him the best defense money can buy.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *"Actually, it will likely never see a trial, being dismissed by a judge."*
> ...


Extremely doubtful. The defense would have to be able to convince a judge the charges should never have been brought forth in the first place and there's simply no evidence we've seen so far which demonstrates that. More likely a judge would dismiss such a motion and the let defense present their evidence of an affirmative defense to the jury.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...




It does allow you to stand there and defend yourself if attacked. 

And it worked. They stood there, and the mob saw them and was deterred. 

If  you consider that behavior against the law, you should contact the local police and demand they issue warrants against the people that had guns and stood there. 

Now, you will pretend to be too stupid to understand that you were talking about his and his group's intention, and not what happened with him, when the police forced  him away from his group.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


Not if it's a shotgun or long gun, moron.  This law has already been discussed ad nauseum.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Wisconsin's #1 2A law firm is representing him, per a FB post from one of their attorneys.
> ...



Post was only made yesterday evening...they may simply have not been ready yet.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 30, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > He is not in jail.  He has superlative high powered representation in Lin Wood as lead counsel and the entire Fight Back foundation with their attorneys and support staff.  Find out the facts before you argue a position.
> ...


I know that Lin Wood is head attorney.  He's Nick Sandmann's attorney.  He is representing pro bono.  The Fight Back foundation is also on the slate and they are picking up all necessary expenses.   Right now Rittenhouse is in Illinois in a juvenile detention facility.  That's where they keep kids waiting for a foster care placement.   He's playing video games for the next month.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Moron, I responded to you pointing out the RWers prevented the destruction of property. Not to any of them being personally attacked. Try harder to focus.

As far as the initial attack on Rittenhouse, self defense laws are intended to allow someone to neutralize an imminent threat, up to lethal force if necessary. It's not a license to kill. The teen terrorist neutralized that threat with his first shot. Every shot after that was intended to kill the guy trying to take his gun from him.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 30, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


When it’s ten on one , certainly


----------



## jc456 (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> yet, for all the rantings, all the opinions, and the facts presented, a teenager who lacked the guidance of adults with common sense, faces charges of murder.
> 
> Even is this boy wins, he still loses. He is in jail and will be for a long time. He will either face a trail or accept a plea deal. He would be a fool to go to trail. He will not be able to afford a great lawyer. Maybe he will get lucky and all those that support him, here, will get together and commit your money to his defense fund. But, even with money, that will not guarantee his lawyers will be great.
> 
> Right or wrong really don't matter for this kid now, I am sure he sits in jail and wonders why he was so fucking stupid as to take a weapon of war to a riot to enforce peace.


It’s trial stupid


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Wisconsin's best 2A law firm is representing him...not clear if it is pro bono, or someone has agreed to cover his legal fees.
> ...


There hasn't been an extradition trial yet.  That will be Sept 25. If this case lasts that long.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> *"(c) This section applies only to a person under 18 years of age who possesses or is armed with a rifle or a shotgun if the person is in violation of s. 941.28 or is not in compliance with ss. 29.304 and 29.593"*
> (Kyle is 17, so not applicable.)


He was not hunting, unless of course, rioters are, "in season".


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There hasn't been an extradition trial yet.  That will be Sept 25. If this case lasts that long.


Friday, he appeared in court for extradition, the public defender requested an extension until sept. 25th and were granted that extension.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> It’s trial stupid


No kidding, one trail of maybe many more to come. Now the boy sits in jail, pondering why he was so stupid as to get himself charged with murder. 

You think you out to do the same thing, get on a plane and go to riot, first of course finding an assault rifle to take with you?


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




1. The intention and actual action of the group was legal and it worked. No one is talking about tracking them down and arresting them for their actions. 

2. Are you admitting that Rittenhouse was acting in self defense?

3. We don't know the results of the autopsy yet. Those other wounds could be friendly fire.

4. And a person in a life or death self defense situation, is giving some lee way, for the "pucker factor" "in the presence of an raised knife".


----------



## dblack (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s trial stupid
> ...



It's a shame he's saddled with a Trumpster attorney. He actually has a good defense in going after the fuckers who organized the militia "outing". They are culpable for sending an armed minor into a riot. What the fuck were they thinking? That's why Trump sent his guy in there - to avoid charging the militia (and the cops who helped them) and keep on good terms with the rednecks, even if it means throwing the kid under the bus.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s trial stupid
> ...


it was a defense rifle not an assault rifle you dumbass,,,


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Post was only made yesterday evening...they may simply have not been ready yet.


They certainly were not ready nor there for the first trail. It really dont matter why. The kid is suffering in jail. Guilty or not Guilty really don't matter at this point. The boy is paying for his grave mistakes and will until that last trail. Most likely he will pay for his mistakes the rest of his life.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > There hasn't been an extradition trial yet.  That will be Sept 25. If this case lasts that long.
> ...


He appeared in court for a continuance.   Not the extradition.  You get all excited over nothing.  It is routine for public defenders to make these courtesy appearances for private attorneys.  It's called a special appearance.  After all the PD is there every day.   It has no important meaning.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Post was only made yesterday evening...they may simply have not been ready yet.
> ...


He's Not in jail.  He's in a juvenile detention facility probably playing video games.  This is a slam dunk case of self defense.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Not if it's a shotgun or long gun, moron.  This law has already been discussed ad nauseum.


The law states he must be hunting. 
Either way, it is not self-defense to cross state borders, take an assault rifle from somebody, then to go to a riot to attempt to enforce peace, as a minor.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > *"(c) This section applies only to a person under 18 years of age who possesses or is armed with a rifle or a shotgun if the person is in violation of s. 941.28 or is not in compliance with ss. 29.304 and 29.593"*
> ...


Hunters are allowed to carry their guns other places beside the spot where they actually kill something, moron.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Not if it's a shotgun or long gun, moron.  This law has already been discussed ad nauseum.
> ...




He is allowed to stand there and defend himself if attacked.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Hunters are allowed to carry their guns other places beside the spot where they actually kill something, moron.


He was not a hunter. Or are you saying he went to a riot to hunt?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

dblack said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


What's the shame?  Lin Wood is one of the best attorney's in the country.  Trump didn't send anyone, you fucking moron.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Hunters are allowed to carry their guns other places beside the spot where they actually kill something, moron.
> ...


If he took the hunter safety course, then he qualifies, you fucking moron.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > He is not in jail.  He has superlative high powered representation in Lin Wood as lead counsel and the entire Fight Back foundation with their attorneys and support staff.  Find out the facts before you argue a position.
> ...


He’s not in a jail


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> He is allowed to stand there and defend himself if attacked.


Illinois residents who are minors are not allowed to borrow assault rifles and confront rioters in Wisconsin. He created the situation where as he had to murder two people.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


Who cares if Trump did or didn’t


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Not if it's a shotgun or long gun, moron.  This law has already been discussed ad nauseum.
> ...


Are you saying people do not have the right to go to work in another state?


----------



## dblack (Aug 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > It's a shame he's saddled with a Trumpster attorney. He actually has a good defense in going after the fuckers who organized the militia "outing". They are culpable for sending an armed minor into a riot. What the fuck were they thinking? That's why Trump sent his guy in there - to avoid charging the militia (and the cops who helped them) and keep on good terms with the rednecks, even if it means throwing the kid under the bus.
> ...



The shame is that the motherfuckers responsible for the whole mess - the militia goons and the LEOs that helped them - won't see justice.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> He’s not in a jail


Juvenile detention?

*Rittenhouse*, of Antioch, Illinois, was arrested at 5 a.m. on Wednesday and is being held without *bail* in the juvenile detention facility until a Friday hearing on whether to extradite him to Kenosha County.3 days ago

*Jacob Blake: Kyle Rittenhouse charged with six criminal counts*


----------



## jc456 (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > He is allowed to stand there and defend himself if attacked.
> ...


State the statute asswipe . I think the ten guy’s chasing him created the situation. How did you miss that? Hmm odd you didn’t even watch the videos


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > He is allowed to stand there and defend himself if attacked.
> ...


Actually, I think they are.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 30, 2020)

dblack said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


The black lives white guys? You’re fking right. They got taught a very serious lesson, it isn’t their city


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Are you saying people do not have the right to go to work in another state?


Are you saying he was on his way to work? That his work required him to borrow an assault rifle? And that work was in the middle of a riot. And that he was allowed to break the emergency curfew?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

dblack said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


The dead perps are the ones responsible, shit for brains.  They got what they had coming.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 30, 2020)

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


And you are clueless-----being audited is not a sign of wrong doing.     In fact, it very common in businesses especially in ones that don't pay off the right politicians----like the dems Bezos Buffet and others.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > *"(c) This section applies only to a person under 18 years of age who possesses or is armed with a rifle or a shotgun if the person is in violation of s. 941.28 or is not in compliance with ss. 29.304 and 29.593"*
> ...


Looks like they were. Even attacked him


----------



## jc456 (Aug 30, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Al sharpton


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying people do not have the right to go to work in another state?
> ...


Hmmmmm  .  .  .  . no, that isn't what he said.  Why don't you read it again and tell us where you see any of what you claim.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > He’s not in a jail
> ...


Isn’t jail sweet puss


----------



## jc456 (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying people do not have the right to go to work in another state?
> ...


He went to Kenosha. Is that not allowed by you?


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Their intention was not legal. It's not legal to use lethal force to protect someone else's property.

As far as the teen murderer, I have no doubt he acted in self defense. But his intent veered from self defense to reckless homicide after he continued shooting his victim after neutralizing him. There's also the possibility he was not legally allowed to be in possession of any firearm and by violating that law, he can't claim self defense.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Electra believes there is some clause in the law that says you can possess a rifle only while hunting, however that is defined


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Ahh, so he had a DR-15, not an AR-15. Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That's bullshit.  The law doesn't second guess how many shots were required after you have been assaulted.  You are entitled to keep shooting until your assailant stops moving.


----------



## dblack (Aug 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



We (and by "we" I mean sane, patriotic Americans, not Trumpsters) don't do vigilante justice. If you buy yourself a fancy rifle and go kill someone, it doesn't matter whether you think they have it coming. You're still a murderer.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


Yes, they're allowed to carry to/from hunting or to/from classes. He was doing neither, fucking moron.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 30, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Honey, there isn't a crow bar big enough in the world to get your head pulled out of your behind to listen to facts and reason.   You are like a child who covers their ears and screams.  You need to grow up.    Trayvon was a thief--he was casing the neighborhood----and poor dem zimmerman was attacked for having a white sounding name and  trying to protect his neighborhood.  Then he was  railroaded because it scored Obama and his crew of communist marxist morons political points by motivating the weak minded want-to-be victims to vote and vote illegally.  Such stupid tools---who keep covering their ears and screaming.  

Oh and I have nasty habit of dealing with morons who want the last word by spinning nonsense by repeating myself over and over---I'm obnoxious that way.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Not if he was in the commission of a crime himself.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


AR doesnt stand for assault rifle you stupid fuck,,,


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 30, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



Neat. Let me know when you have proof though.

Seems like you’re having a real hard time with that.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yep, but the communists don't want you  to know this.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

dblack said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


He didn't do vigilante justice.  He defended himself.

And if the police aren't going to protect us, then we might have to do vigilante justice.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


It's impossible for the teen murdered to have been in compliance with 29.304 ... that applies to people under 17.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Actually, I think they are.


I guess it is all a big mistake that he faces murder charges as an adult? There was no way he could of avoided this situation?


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Electra believes there is some clause in the law that says you can possess a rifle only while hunting, however that is defined


bipat9643 believes minors are allowed to break curfew, borrow assault rifles, and confront a riot with the intent to use the assault rifle.


----------



## dblack (Aug 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> He didn't do vigilante justice.  He defended himself.



That is (of course) idiotic. If walk into a bar and start waving a pistol around, and someone tries to take it from me and I kill them. That's not self-defense.

The kid went there to play cop. But he's not a cop. He wasn't deputized and he had no business walking the streets with a gun and a head full ideas about who "had it coming". Again, the real culprits are the cops that supported the vigilantes.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 30, 2020)

Our ignorant vaginas believe these are strict liability crimes for which no defense is possible.  So convinced of the rightness of their errors they will continue to argue long after Kyle Rittenhouse has gone home.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Fucking moron ...

_*939.48  Self-defense and defense of others.*
(1)  A person is privileged to threaten or intentionally use force against another for the purpose of preventing or terminating what the person reasonably believes to be an unlawful interference with his or her person by such other person. The actor may intentionally use only such force or threat thereof as the actor reasonably believes is necessary to prevent or terminate the interference. The actor may not intentionally use force which is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm unless the actor reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself._​
He was only allowed to prevent the threat. Nothing more. Had one shot killed Rosenbaum, that would be a justified kill. But downing Rosenbaum with his first shot, but then continuing to shoot anyway is murder. After Rosenbaum went down, there is no reasonable belief Rosenbaum was still a threat of imminent death or great bodily harm.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


Show us where he violated that provision.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You are an idiot-----the videos all clearly show that he was attacked repeatedly and only shot the attackers who kept attacking even after he raised his gun as a warning.  

Pedo was chasing him down intent on doing bodily harm leading a mob of BLM and communist thugs because sweet little Kyle dared put out their rolling trash dumpster fiire to save property and lives.   (Soccer moms aren't going to let the ignorant communists and blm put this boy in prison------and in election year bwahahah.)   Its rather pathetic that you can't grasp this concept------we moms see him as our son.     And you better fricking worry about that odd kill shot to the back on how if Kyle gave the kill shot trying to keep the mob from killing him.

Skateboard thug and also convicted felon--attacked him with a skateboard to the head and tried to kick him in the head---righteous kill.


One armed sexual predator and burglar was going to shoot him and possibly was the one that shot Pedo by accident. 

Oh and even funnier is that in this case you likely won't even get most black blm mothers who will qualify to be on a jury to convict because Pedo was running around screaming "shoot me nigga" all day to the boys and black people.  Most are going to agree that this communist that is giving BLM a bad rep as well needed to be shot.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Sorry, asshole, but if he is afraid for his life, then he's allowed to blow the assailant to kingdom come.  You don't get to second guess exactly how much force was required after the fact.  Armchair quarterbacks like you don't get to make the determination of whether too much force was used after the fact.  Furthermore, you have no fucking clue what went on between those two cars in the dark.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s trial stupid
> ...




He's in juvie and it is likely that they have them to protect him from violent communists and blm's....

Hun, you better worry about the silent types deciding that they need to get involved in taking care of the riots------quiet people tend to have more brain power, more ability plan,  and self control and thusly far more capable of doing far more damage than you can imagine.


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

dblack said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't do vigilante justice.  He defended himself.
> ...


Bars don't allow anyone armed to enter, so that analogy is pure horseshit.  Kyle was attacked.  He wasn't waving his gun around.  He was putting out dumpster fires.

End of story.

Furthermore, the open carry law specifically allows you to walk on the streets carrying a gun.

The real culprits are the BLM thugs who assaulted Kyle Rittenhouse.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 30, 2020)

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


So did he give his salary away? Yes or no? Hahahaha hahaha


----------



## jc456 (Aug 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


He won’t answer if ten bullies attacked him! Too fking funny. Jedi omissions


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying people do not have the right to go to work in another state?
> ...


Actually he had been at work earlier that day----he was  a life guard and sorry but it is a free country, he is allowed to visit any city that he wants and he is allowed to borrow a gun, and he is allowed to put out fires, and he is allowed to help protect a business from rioters destroying property, and since he was legally on the property he didn't even break curfew.   

WTH is wrong with you to think that we in america don't have the right to do these things?  You think you say and everyone must cave?--you got another thing coming.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Fucking moron -- he had to be in compliance with 29.304. To be in compliance of 29.304, he needed to be under 17...

_* 29.304  Restrictions on hunting and use of firearms by persons under 16 years of age.*_​


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

Flash said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Sadly, all you're capable of doing is mindlessly posting memes. Real men refute arguments.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


You have to feel sorry for FAUX.  He's getting his ass kicked all over the forum.


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 30, 2020)

*Kyle Rittenhouse and The Law of the Pursuer*​
Kyle Rittenhouse and The Law of the Pursuer
30 Aug 2020 ~~ By Civis Americanus
Wisconsin recently charged Kyle Rittenhouse with first degree murder for killing two people who were, from what I can see from the videos, attacking him with weapons. Whether Rittenhouse should have been in Kenosha in the first place, and with a weapon a 17-year old cannot legally carry in public, is a separate issue for courts of law to decide. The question at hand is however why he was charged with murder while his surviving alleged assailants were, as far as I know, not charged with anything.
This leads to the need to educate potential jurors (i.e. all citizens who are eligible to serve on juries) proactively about important self-defense principles. This must happen before they are called for jury duty because it is illegal to do so afterward. Jurors need to understand the simple concept of din rodef, "the law of the pursuer." This gives defense attorneys a single word – rodef -- to explain the concept if jurors are not already familiar with it.

*Rodef = One Who Pursues*
A rodef (plural rodfim) is somebody who pursues somebody else with the objective of causing death or serious physical injury. Din rodef entitles the one pursued, or a bystander, to use reasonable force, up to and including deadly force, to stop the rodef from completing the intended violent crime. The principle is actually very similar to most modern laws. Deadly force cannot be used if lesser force will suffice, and the rodef ceases to be a rodef the instant he desists from his violent actions. Din rodef is also reflected by the modern adages (in the context of a fight or argument) such as "Never follow anybody into the parking lot" and "Never follow the other guy home" because these are prima facie evidence of malicious and violent intent. It's hard for a rodef to claim innocence or self-defense when things go bad.
[Snip]
None of this article constitutes legal advice. I believe, however, it is consistent with prevailing self-defense laws and also common sense. A rodef cannot menace others, pursue others to instigate or perpetuate confrontations, or corner others while making overt or implied violent threats, and retain even one shred of any mantle of innocence should anybody get hurt. It is up to readers as to whether they agree. Fightback.law, which features the prominent attorney Lin Wood who is representing Melissa Rolfe against Equity Prime Mortgage LLC, is collecting money to support Rittenhouse's defense.


Comment:
I firmly suggest you read this and compare this case to the latest assassination of of the Patriot For Prayer identified as Joey Gibson. 
Gibson was not pursuing or attacking someone/anyone, yet he was killed callously by Michael Reinoehl.
Will the Portland Police Chief/Mayor call for the arrest of Reinoehl? Will Reinoehl surrender himself to the authorities? I don't think so....
That is the difference between law abiding individuals as compared to anarchist terrorists espousing Communist ideology..


----------



## jc456 (Aug 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> nd in that time, they have shown that they randomly attack people, especially anyone that shows any hint of standing out from the mob, god forbid, actual disagreement.
> 
> 
> Thus, combined with the behavior we see on the video, and it is reasonable to conclude that your marxist mob was the aggressor


Exactly what the third reich did


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I think they are.
> ...


No---its an abuse of prosecuturial powers and the prosecutor trying to score political points better hope that the tide isn't changing because she/he/it has opened itself up for civil and criminal charges themselves.   They better hope like hell that none of its fellow dem prosecutors or mayors says the wrong thing about using their office to go after anyone who stands up the riots to effect the elections---because that will trigger conspiracy and racketeering charges that William Barr will have a field day with and trial lawyers will see them bankrupted with.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 30, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> *Kyle Rittenhouse and The Law of the Pursuer*​
> Kyle Rittenhouse and The Law of the Pursuer
> 30 Aug 2020 ~~ By Civis Americanus
> Wisconsin recently charged Kyle Rittenhouse with first degree murder for killing two people who were, from what I can see from the videos, attacking him with weapons. Whether Rittenhouse should have been in Kenosha in the first place, and with a weapon a 17-year old cannot legally carry in public, is a separate issue for courts of law to decide. The question at hand is however why he was charged with murder while his surviving alleged assailants were, as far as I know, not charged with anything.
> ...


It was a mob attack


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

Fucking moron, take another look at who jc responded to ... it wasn't me.

You're such a fucking moron, you actually kick your own ass.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


If that pathetic victory makes you feel better, you're welcome to it.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


That's just one more added to the pile I need a ladder to toss more on.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unless the dems in the courts manage to railroad the kid.
> ...


You think the bad judgement displayed by _"Let's go down and check out the riot, make sure they don't burn everything down; we'll roll heavy and deep for safety.", _is actually worse than committing felony assault on someone? And the fact that they're willing to attack someone armed indicates a willingness to take it to a lethal level?

You really think that?


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


hmmmm, I did not say what you stated, I asked questions, nothing more. Your comprehension skills are non-existent.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > It is not wrong to leave your house with your gun, nor to go to a public place and stand there.
> ...


You know, not everyone gasps in horror when they see a rifle.

Just saying....


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




You just can't help yourself.    You are so far behind already and yet you just keep going.  Bless your little black heart.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Don't bother.

When I've had enough of trash like you on the planet with me, you'll get an eviction notice that will be pretty damned clear.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> He went to Kenosha. Is that not allowed by you?


He broke the curfew, is that allowed? He left his mom's apartment, stopped in Wisconsin to get an assault rifle, then purposely joined a riot. 

17 year old boys have less rights than an 18 year old. But guess what, he gets to act like an adult and get charged with murder like an adult. Under my supervision and guidance, the boy never ever would of went to the riot. From what you say, from what you post, you have no problem with a boy putting himself in a situation where he now faces murder charges. 

It really dont matter if you are right or wrong, it is obvious now, that nobody should follow your belief that it is perfectly okay to enter a riot with an assault rifle. If one does what you believe he will find himself in Jail for murder.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > He went to Kenosha. Is that not allowed by you?
> ...


You have made it perfectly clear that you believe rioting is OK.  They're free to assault and possibly murder law abiding citizens.

You're a douchebag.


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2020)

The Moon Bats think we should all succumb to Left Wing hate, destruction and oppression.

That is how the filthy Left have gained power in other countries.  By the dumbasses letting them get away with it.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Because the government doesn't care about our rights.

There is no reason at all why we shouldn't own those items if we wish.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOL

Dumbfuck, that conversation didn't even involve me. Have you always been this stupid?


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


LOLOL

As if you were man enough to evict me.


----------



## dblack (Aug 30, 2020)

How's the excuses coming?


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > He is allowed to stand there and defend himself if attacked.
> ...




The act of standing there, is not legal justification for assault.

Your claim is just not true. 

And self defense is not murder.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> You know, not everyone gasps in horror when they see a rifle.
> 
> Just saying....


Sure, but a rifle is not what the prosecutor will hold up. They will hold up the dreaded AR-15 military assault rifle, they will most likely remind the jury how many people can and have been killed with this deadly weapon. You can disagree with me all you want but what do you think the prosecutor is planning? This dumb ass kid fucked up royally. He should argue he was just a kid, that he fucked up, and ask to be treated like a kid. As it is now he is on his way to jail as a murder that is an adult. 

The kids father should be going to jail with him.

The kid is pretty fucked if he does not accept a plea bargain.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> The act of standing there, is not legal justification for assault.
> 
> Your claim is just not true.
> 
> And self defense is not murder.


He just stood there? He said nothing? He was just standing and a peaceful protest formed around him. Suddenly someone tried to take his borrowed assault rifle away and that is justification for murder? 

Yep, running into a peaceful riot brandishing a deadly assault rifle will get you attacked. The kid lost, regardless of how you try to call it self defense, the kid faced murder charges as an adult. 

People have every right to self defense, even if that is defending themselves against an armed teen threatening them with an assault rifle.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




1. Their intent was not to use lethal force. Their intent was to use the threat of lethal force to deter rioting. And it worked and none of them are arrested or charged for their actions.

2. You admit he acted in self defense? Well, good for you. That contradicts the insane overcharging of first degree murder. 

3.  Firing extra rounds, which has not been demonstrated and might not be true, is common in a life and death situations. It would be a great injustice to slam a 17 year old for such an understandable reaction. That violates the Principle of the Raised Knife.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...




Standing there is not a crime. YOu are trying to dodge the ill intent and responsibility of your violent brown shirt mobs, on a technicality, and rail road an innocent man in the process.


You are vile beyond measure.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> You have made it perfectly clear that you believe rioting is OK.  They're free to assault and possibly murder law abiding citizens.
> 
> You're a douchebag.


Except of course, I have never said that rioting is okay and if you read my posts, more than once I have stated rioting was wrong. 

Law abiding citizens do not break the legal, emergency, curfew, enacted. 

So how about sticking to facts when you make points instead of being a filthy liar. I have not lied once, I have posted the facts and the laws. 

It is you and your argument that must leave out the facts to make your point. The boy is in jail for murder. Nothing you state would prevent others from going to jail for murder if they decide to do the same as this boy. 

Facts piss you off, huh!


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > The act of standing there, is not legal justification for assault.
> ...




It is likely he was just standing there. He tried to rejoin his group and was prevented by the police, thus isolating him and the antifa types are known to use spotters to vector in hit teams onto isolated individuals or smaller groups.

The video we see is all of Rittenhouse trying to get away from a mob of violent attackers who kept pursuing him. 

Standing there, or walking around, even with a rifle is not justification for assault. 


You are siding with the violent mob against the mob's would be victim. 

You want to see an innocent  man go to prison, for partisan political purposes.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Go to the Korengal Valley, ask around about me...… I guarantee you, they remember me.


----------



## lantern2814 (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > You have made it perfectly clear that you believe rioting is OK.  They're free to assault and possibly murder law abiding citizens.
> ...


You are a pathetic liar. You have left out the obvious self defense WIN this young man will get. Attacked with a skateboard. One asshole had a Glock pulled. You have lied about the law and his intentions every time you open your lying yap. Like every other leftard here, you’re getting your ass kicked by FACTS. Facts hurt you little  leftist brain don’t they?


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > You know, not everyone gasps in horror when they see a rifle.
> ...


The fact that he was overcharged before the investigation was complete leads me to agree with you that the prosecutor is throwing this kid to the wolves, and trying to railroad him, for political purposes.
But that doesn't change the fact that all it takes is one person on a jury to call bullshit, and the kid walks on everything...…. and there are plenty of people out there who will do so.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > The act of standing there, is not legal justification for assault.
> ...


I saw a video and heard one story, that a fire was set in a dumpster and Kyle was the one with the extinguisher who put it out. That pissed off the rioters and they turned their attention towards him and his compadres, and shortly after, he was attacked for the first time.

This is unconfirmed AFAIK, but plausible, considering the attitudes of the mob.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> .
> But that doesn't change the fact that all it takes is one person on a jury to call bullshit, and the kid walks on everything...…. and there are plenty of people out there who will do so.


If that was true, nobody would go to jail for murder. There are plenty of people who lose when they face a Jury, and this young man has to beat all 6 charges. Of course there may be more charges than just six. It will not be easy. 

If the kid really believes he is innocent he should just have a trail with a judge. If he is smart he gets a lawyer that pleas the case to lesser charges.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > The act of standing there, is not legal justification for assault.
> ...


"_running into a *peaceful* riot"_


"peaceful riot"




LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...




I wonder if they can argue against extradition based on not getting a fair trial with those lunatics?


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Yeah, I caught that. The pretzel logic these lefties have to do, to hold all their conflicting ideas in their heads at one time, is unbelievable.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


What about it is not true?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 30, 2020)

Will anyone take a bet that Lin Wood knows more about the law than elektra?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > You know, not everyone gasps in horror when they see a rifle.
> ...


It's a rifle.  The defense attorney will point out that far more people are killed with hand guns than with rifles.  Furthermore, this won't even go to trial.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


yet, the post that states, he was simply, standing there, is not as funny, if you are to be honest with yourself?

I guess there is only one side that can falsely claim what happened. Of course, you called out the other post as not to be a hypocrite? Or you did not recognize the absurdity my post mocks. That rittenhouse was simply standing around and found himself in a life or death situation?


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> It's a rifle.  The defense attorney will point out that far more people are killed with hand guns than with rifles.  Furthermore, this won't even go to trial.


No they wont

I think he will plea to manslaughter, if he is smart.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


One person on the jury must vote innocent on all charges, not just one. He will only walk on everything if that person calls bullshit, to use your term, on each individual charge.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


Kid shouldn't have been there,  but that's not the same as having no right to be there. And it sure as hell doesn't mean he can't defend himself. 



If a woman invites me into her bedroom and her husband violently objects,  I still have a right to keep him from killing me for it, even though I never should have been there.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


And you don't think that's possible?

I think it's probable.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> Yeah, I caught that. The pretzel logic these lefties have to do, to hold all their conflicting ideas in their heads at one time, is unbelievable.


Was he simply standing there? I guess you are using what you accuse others of, pretzel logic. 

The headline, "he was simply standing there", there was no riot? He did not have an assault rifle, he was not breaking any curfew? Just standing? 

In denial much?


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> And you don't think that's possible?
> 
> I think it's probable.


No, I do not think it is possible.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 30, 2020)

Kyle's legal team sees this as classic self defense
  Nothing the internet unlicensed lawyers have come up with is as reasonable


----------



## skye (Aug 30, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Kyle's legal team sees this as classic self defense
> Nothing the internet unlicensed lawyers have come up with is as reasonable



Of course it's self defense.

He'll be ok.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a rifle.  The defense attorney will point out that far more people are killed with hand guns than with rifles.  Furthermore, this won't even go to trial.
> ...


Wrong.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > And you don't think that's possible?
> ...


Okay. 


Guess we'll see.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

skye said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Kyle's legal team sees this as classic self defense
> ...


He's going to be traumatized,  scarred,  and disillusioned at a core level. 
And his dreams of a career in LE are over. 

Sometimes,  the process IS the punishment.


----------



## hadit (Aug 30, 2020)

playtime said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Neither you nor I are the lawyers involved. It will come out in court whether he can claim it and if it will be effective.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I caught that. The pretzel logic these lefties have to do, to hold all their conflicting ideas in their heads at one time, is unbelievable.
> ...




He was not rioting. Indeed, supposedly these protests are "mostly peaceful". 

Having an assault rifle is not a provocation. If anything, for the attackers to see the rifle and still attack indicates a very high level of commitment and seriousness in their attacking.


There is no pretzel to my logic nor am I in denial.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Nope.  He's going to be just fine.  He might develop a real hatred for democrats but that's all.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


Then the card should say that


----------



## jc456 (Aug 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The better question is, why does a sane human charge a dude with a AR15


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> State the statute asswipe . I think the ten guy’s chasing him created the situation. How did you miss that? Hmm odd you didn’t even watch the videos


gee, I only wipe my ass to get jc456 off of it, shit stinks.

You have proof I did not watch the videos?

When he left Illinois with the intent to obtain an assault rifle and confront the protestors in Wisconsin, that created situation. When you take an assault rifle to a fist fight you are a murderer. Nobody was armed in this situation except the person charged with murder. Sad as well, is that fact that Rittenhouse shot a man in the back. It will be hard to prove that it was not the shot in the back that killed the victim. How did you miss that.

The statue?  Wisconsin statue         940.01  First-degree intentional homicide.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > State the statute asswipe . I think the ten guy’s chasing him created the situation. How did you miss that? Hmm odd you didn’t even watch the videos
> ...


That never happened.  You need to educate yourself as to the facts instead of making them up as you go along.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...




I think  part of it is, that they have been convinced by the support they have gotten from local governments, ie the dems in them, and the cops that are ordered to let them riot, and shit, 


they have been convinced that they have the right to beat people up and that people know that they are required to take it like good little bitches, because if they don't, if they resist, the power of the State will land on them like the wrath of God.


Ritterhouse was young and naive enough to think that he lived in a civilized society where he had the right to self defense.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


You ever been prosecuted to benefit someone's agenda, despite doing nothing wrong?
I have.


He's going to have a very different outlook on just about everything after this, and that's best case.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The threat of lethal force is irrelevant since they can't actually use lethal force if someone attempts to destroy the property. Should that happen, they can't be legally shot.

As far as self defense, the first round was self defense. Rounds 2, 3 and 4 are homicide.



*What is self-defense?*

Under Wisconsin state law, a person “is privileged … to use force against another for the purpose of preventing or terminating what the person reasonably believes to be an unlawful interference with his or her person by such other person.” In plainer terms, you can use force against another person if you reasonably believe force is necessary to prevent the imminent death or serious bodily injury of yourself or another.

*You can only use the amount of force reasonably necessary to prevent the injury or death from occurring.*









						FAQs on Wisconsin's self-defense laws answered | Nicholson, Gansner & Otis, S.C. | Madison, Wisconsin
					

This article answers commonly asked questions regarding the legal argument of self-defense.




					www.nglawyers.com


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


He's not innocent.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I have not.  I was treated as a criminal after having been the victim of an armed carjacking.   It was the first time I heard "you should not call the police if you are insured."


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Well, no, if one person won;t agree to convict with the others, that only results in a mistrial which the state can retry. If they decide not to, then he walks.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You heard wrong, the teen murderer was not involved in putting out that fire. But since you're so blindly accepting that putting out that fire was a catalyst to go after him, why didn't the mob go after the guy you actually put that fire out?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 30, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


I gave you proof. Are you always an asshole?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Self defense


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Kid shouldn't have been there,  but that's not the same as having no right to be there. And it sure as hell doesn't mean he can't defend himself.
> 
> If a woman invites me into her bedroom and her husband violently objects,  I still have a right to keep him from killing me for it, even though I never should have been there.


If a woman invites you into her bedroom, and you stop off at a friends to get an assault rifle, and the husband walks in, and you shoot him while he has no weapon, it is going to be awful hard to prove you feared for your life. 

How in the hell can you fear for your life while you are prepared to kill with an assault rifle? 

I do not see it as being self-defense. The kid made the choice to join a riot armed and ready to kill. You can not join a riot and kill somebody then claim it was simple self defense. He could of just as easily as walked away. He could of dropped the clip and ran with the gun. He could of kept the clip dropped the gun and ran. 

This kid made the choice, to join a riot, armed, prepared to kill. It might be different, if the kid could show somebody was beating him up or did something more than have a bag thrown at him or been chased.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 30, 2020)

jc456 said:


> I gave you proof. Are you always an asshole?



You don't even know what's being discussed.  Nobody is disputing that Zimmerman was found innocent.

Read before you respond.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Correll said:


> He was not rioting. Indeed, supposedly these protests are "mostly peaceful".
> 
> Having an assault rifle is not a provocation. If anything, for the attackers to see the rifle and still attack indicates a very high level of commitment and seriousness in their attacking.
> 
> There is no pretzel to my logic nor am I in denial.


Then why do you state, "he was simply standing". 

Having an assault rifle, is most certainly a provocation. The fact that they attempted to take the assault rifle away shows it was a provocation. 

Or, having seen a boy with a man's weapon, they assumed a bit too much, and then attempted to take it away. 

Like I have said repeatedly, the kid was pretty stupid.


----------



## dblack (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > He was not rioting. Indeed, supposedly these protests are "mostly peaceful".
> ...



I'm sure the original militia invite stressed that they were only there to provide first aid. With guns.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > *"(c) This section applies only to a person under 18 years of age who possesses or is armed with a rifle or a shotgun if the person is in violation of s. 941.28 or is not in compliance with ss. 29.304 and 29.593"*
> ...


Are you attempting to stumble upon a point?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s trial stupid
> ...


The word is *TRIAL*, you illiterate nitwit, not *trail*!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Not if it's a shotgun or long gun, moron.  This law has already been discussed ad nauseum.
> ...



Where, EXACTLY, does the law state he must be hunting? Cite the statute.



> Either way, it is not self-defense to cross state borders, take an assault rifle from somebody, then to go to a riot to attempt to enforce peace, as a minor.



No, but defending yourself from a pack of feral thugs (at least three with serious criminal records) is self-defense!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> Their intention was not legal. It's not legal to use lethal force to protect someone else's property.
> 
> As far as the teen murderer, I have no doubt he acted in self defense. But his intent veered from self defense to reckless homicide after he continued shooting his victim after neutralizing him. There's also the possibility he was not legally allowed to be in possession of any firearm and by violating that law, he can't claim self defense.


Have your eyes checked. That did not happen.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

dblack said:


> We (and by "we" I mean sane, patriotic Americans, not Trumpsters) don't do vigilante justice. If you buy yourself a fancy rifle and go kill someone, it doesn't matter whether you think they have it coming. You're still a murderer.



Good thing there was no "vigilante justice" here.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Or (and note: this was posted by an attorney) the prosecutor KNOWS the case is a loser, so he is making the charges as over-the-top as possible, to get the case broomed by a judge.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


She does not think...she emotes.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > You know, not everyone gasps in horror when they see a rifle.
> ...



What plea bargain? There will be no trial, there will be no jury...because the case will probably be broomed by the first judge that hears it.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Where, EXACTLY, does the law state he must be hunting? Cite the statute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sad, a boy takes a loaded assault rifle to a riot and has the intent to use it. Is that self-defense? Putting yourself in a situation where you must kill people to escape? Claiming, you are there to protect people? Is that still self-defense, or is it vigilantism. 

The kid is in jail facing two murder charges and one attempted murder charges.

Even if the kid gets off, he is suffering, even if he wins, he loses. I would never hire him for a job, certainly not one in law enforcement. I have to wonder if the kid is all there mentally. Why did he ever run in the first place. I guess he got scared and figured he was in way over his head. He should of kept running when he got chased by the plastic bag.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Where, EXACTLY, does the law state he must be hunting? Cite the statute.
> ...


liar,,,


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Kyle's legal team sees this as classic self defense
> Nothing the internet unlicensed lawyers have come up with is as reasonable


I saw the charging documents called (by a Wisconsin-licensed attorney) "A defense's dream," earlier today. The same lawyer said a good third-year law student could get the charges dismissed by a judge.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> You think the bad judgement displayed by _"Let's go down and check out the riot, make sure they don't burn everything down; we'll roll heavy and deep for safety.", _is actually worse than committing felony assault on someone? And the fact that they're willing to attack someone armed indicates a willingness to take it to a lethal level?
> 
> You really think that?


I bet kyle rittenhouse thinks that, now that he is looking at life in prison for two murders and one attempted murder. 

Of course it was bad judgement, look what resulted.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> liar,,,


Really, the assault rifle was not loaded?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Where, EXACTLY, does the law state he must be hunting? Cite the statute.
> ...









Nonresponsive.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> She does not think...she emotes.


I got balls bigger than you, bro. Elektra is a record label and I am a guy, dumbass. You are the one not thinking.


----------



## dblack (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Where, EXACTLY, does the law state he must be hunting? Cite the statute.
> ...



Most kids who get sucked into the police/military mentality aren't. They're usually maladjusted and looking for revenge.


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 30, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> *Kyle Rittenhouse and The Law of the Pursuer*​
> Kyle Rittenhouse and The Law of the Pursuer
> 30 Aug 2020 ~~ By Civis Americanus
> Wisconsin recently charged Kyle Rittenhouse with first degree murder for killing two people who were, from what I can see from the videos, attacking him with weapons. Whether Rittenhouse should have been in Kenosha in the first place, and with a weapon a 17-year old cannot legally carry in public, is a separate issue for courts of law to decide. The question at hand is however why he was charged with murder while his surviving alleged assailants were, as far as I know, not charged with anything.
> ...


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> No---its an abuse of prosecuturial powers and the prosecutor trying to score political points better hope that the tide isn't changing because she/he/it has opened itself up for civil and criminal charges themselves.   They better hope like hell that none of its fellow dem prosecutors or mayors says the wrong thing about using their office to go after anyone who stands up the riots to effect the elections---because that will trigger conspiracy and racketeering charges that William Barr will have a field day with and trial lawyers will see them bankrupted with.


He is getting charged with two counts of murder and one count of attempted murder, I dont see how that is abuse.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> The word is *TRIAL*, you illiterate nitwit, not *trail*!


Is that the best the spelling police can do? Certainly I have made many spelling errors in my posts. But hey, when you have nothing else the loser goes after spelling. 

How about those ellipses, your misuse of ellipses is horrendous. Much worst than my dyslexia. 
Seriously, you are an idiot when it comes to ellipses. How about explaining how you using them properly. Moron! The first rule when proclaiming one the Grammar Police is to never ever make any mistakes in your own posts. You are a simple fool.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *Kyle Rittenhouse and The Law of the Pursuer*​
> ...


That picture looks like...dismissed charges.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Is that the best the spelling police can do? Certainly I have made many spelling errors in my posts. But hey, when you have nothing else the loser goes after spelling.
> 
> How about those ellipses, your misuse of ellipses is horrendous. Much worst(sic) than my dyslexia.
> Seriously, you are an idiot when it comes to ellipses. How about explaining how you using(sic) them properly. Moron! The first rule when proclaiming one the Grammar Police is to never ever make any mistakes in your own posts. You are a simple fool.



Go back to third grade, girl. That's about your speed.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Go back to third grade, girl. That's about your speed.


You can only win fights against third grade girls? Was that last night, did they corner you at the candy store and you had to defend yourself? Was it just one third grade girl you fought or a mob?


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


True,  and that does happen,  but it's rare.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


I said it was unconfirmed, didn't I?

Idk, did they?


----------



## lantern2814 (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > State the statute asswipe . I think the ten guy’s chasing him created the situation. How did you miss that? Hmm odd you didn’t even watch the videos
> ...


You are still a stupid pathetic liar. You obviously watched nothing as you missed the FACT that one of your precious assholes had a Glock out and ready to fire at the kid. Shot in the back? Prove it. Intentional homicide? Damn you’re stupid. Go ahead and sling that shit  in court. This kid walks with no charges. Period.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Their intention was not legal. It's not legal to use lethal force to protect someone else's property.
> ...


LOLOL 

Sure, uh-huh. 





Anyone with a brain can see Rosenbaum drop when the first shot hit him.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Kid shouldn't have been there,  but that's not the same as having no right to be there. And it sure as hell doesn't mean he can't defend himself.
> ...


Disagree. 
And I don't need to stop and get a firearm,  I already have one.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Go back to third grade, girl. That's about your speed.
> ...


You're adorable, kid.

But it's past your bedtime, you have to start second grade tomorrow!


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Where, EXACTLY, does the law state he must be hunting? Cite the statute.
> ...


You're presuming intent to shoot someone. 

If he was intent on doing so,  then why was he running away?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


just one???


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > You think the bad judgement displayed by _"Let's go down and check out the riot, make sure they don't burn everything down; we'll roll heavy and deep for safety.", _is actually worse than committing felony assault on someone? And the fact that they're willing to attack someone armed indicates a willingness to take it to a lethal level?
> ...


Young people are known for that.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 30, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


I did myself a favor and put her on ignore,,,
just sayin,,,


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> You are still a stupid pathetic liar. You obviously watched nothing as you missed the FACT that one of your precious assholes had a Glock out and ready to fire at the kid. Shot in the back? Prove it. Intentional homicide? Damn you’re stupid. Go ahead and sling that shit  in court. This kid walks with no charges. Period.


The kid walks with no charges? Yet he has already been charged? 
Rosenbaum had no glock and nobody with Rosenbaum had a glock. 
Rosenbaum was indeed, shot in the back, as well as four other places.









						Kyle Rittenhouse, 17, appears in court on murder charges in shooting of Kenosha protesters, stalls return to Wisconsin
					

An Illinois judge granted Kyle Rittenhouse's request to delay the extradition hearing to Sept. 25 during a brief hearing Friday that was streamed online.




					6abc.com
				





> The medical examiner found that Rosenbaum was shot in the groin, back and hand. He also suffered a superficial wound to his left thigh and a graze wound to his forehead.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > She does not think...she emotes.
> ...


I thought it was a marvel character.


----------



## skye (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...




Traumatized? lol he is not a snowflake.....or a soyboy like the rats on the Left!

He is a young hero who deserves a medal! 

He should be proud of himself!


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> I did myself a favor and put her on ignore,,,
> just sayin,,,


Sure you did, you just backed out once you knew you did not have the intelligence to respond.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > She does not think...she emotes.
> ...


Oh my.  Sorry.  You come across as a very flouncy woman.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


Unless I'm on a road trip. 
I like to take a little 22lr pistol along on those. 

Super handy.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> I thought it was a marvel character.


It is, but, it is also Elektra records. My avatar is of the record label. I am a bit of a fan of the Doors.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Oh my.  Sorry.  You come across as a very flouncy woman.


You are sorry for a comment you did not make? I guess you need some attention from me? Maybe you should private message me? It is a little too obvious here, do you not think?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > You are still a stupid pathetic liar. You obviously watched nothing as you missed the FACT that one of your precious assholes had a Glock out and ready to fire at the kid. Shot in the back? Prove it. Intentional homicide? Damn you’re stupid. Go ahead and sling that shit  in court. This kid walks with no charges. Period.
> ...


Girl...the photos are crystal-clear:  Gaige Grosskreutz had a pistol in his hand when he was shot.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Girl...the photos are crystal-clear:  Gaige Grosskreutz had a pistol in his hand when he was shot.


What part of the sentence did you leave out that requires ellipses. The part where you fantasize that I am a girl and that you want more than this little exchange? 

Rosenbaum had no weapon, and was shot in the back, that is a fact.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

dblack said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


This one beats up on girls.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


A murder case like this would almost certainly be retried if there was only one holdout.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Disagree.
> And I don't need to stop and get a firearm,  I already have one.


You will have a tough time proving it was self-defense, shooting an unarmed husband, in his bedroom while you are with his wife. You picked a bad analogy.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That would depend entirely upon whether the prosecutor thinks it will benefit him to do so. 

This shit is always political.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Disagree.
> ...


Maybe. 
But you see my point right?


Just because some behavior is ill addvised doesn't make it illegal. 
And if it's legal,  you still have a right to defend your life.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> You're presuming intent to shoot someone.
> 
> If he was intent on doing so,  then why was he running away?


If he was running away, how was he able to shoot a man behind him? If he was running away, why did the incident happen in a parking lot adjacent to the street and not a quarter mile away? 

The fact is, in the first shooting he stopped, took up a position, and shot Rosenbaum. I am wondering how he got one shot in Rosenbaum's back. He was spun around by the first three shots or after the first three he decided to turn and run?


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > You're presuming intent to shoot someone.
> ...


People tend to move around when you shoot them.  It's not uncommon. 

I have shot several people with an M4 which is similar and probably half of them kept moving for a few moments. 

I had to shoot one guy 5 times before he went down.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Maybe.
> But you see my point right?
> 
> 
> ...


I see your point, I agree one has the right to defend himself. But I also believe that if I run into a bar when I hear a fight, and I join that fight, I am not defending myself. 

I see a riot, I join that riot with any type of weapon and kill someone? It is self-defense? I do not put myself into those kind of situations. I think you are asking for trouble open-carrying during a riot. 

I think a good prosecutor, could prove he was looking for trouble. I was in North Carolina looking at guns. I asked the man which one he thought was best, for home defense. He said I should by a Junior 20 gauge shotgun because I do not want to stand trail and have the prosecutor hold an assault rifle up. The prosecutor will argue that I bought the AR with the intent to kill. I certainly do not want this kid on the street, with any sort of firearm. At best, the next time it gets taken away and then the criminals now have a nice weapon.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Yes, you did say that. And I said it wasn't the teen murderer. And no, they didn't go after the guy who did put it out.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> People tend to move around when you shoot them.  It's not uncommon.
> 
> I have shot several people with an M4 which is similar and probably half of them kept moving for a few moments.
> 
> I had to shoot one guy 5 times before he went down.


I can agree with that. But, it is also something we would not want to have to defend ourselves over, in court.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe.
> ...


We're in agreement that he should not have been there. 

We disagree that he should not have defended himself.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


It's a very high profile case. Can't imagine a DA letting the kid walk if everyone on the jury but one is ready to convict.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Hard to tell if it was him or not. 

Pretty sure it doesn't matter though.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > People tend to move around when you shoot them.  It's not uncommon.
> ...


I've defended myself in court before. 

I'm not trying to repeat the experience. 


It was expensive too.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Like I said,  it's going to depend.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> We're in agreement that he should not have been there.
> 
> We disagree that he should not have defended himself.


I never said he should not defend himself. I stated he put himself in the situation where he had to defend himself, hence it is not self-defense. I do not see how putting one in this exact situation can be called a clear case of self-defense. 

Another point I have made, is I believe a good lawyer should plea down the charges. I have not stated that he is guilty of murder. That is a point so many others fail to acknowledge. 

I see it as a clear case of manslaughter, and that the defense needs to focus on the fact this is not a man, he is a minor. Huge differences but relevant and factual. I think the kid needs guidance. I do not know him. Maybe if I met him and actually know his personality, I would agree to charge him as an adult for murder. 

But much of what I read and heard sounds like this kid was over the top naive.


----------



## elektra (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> I have defended myself in court before.
> I'm not trying to repeat the experience.
> It was expensive too.


If you have money for lawyers, even if you won, you lost. I know as well, I have been defended myself in court. I have seen the sleazy side of justice. I have also seen the just side.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


No, not hard at all. Teen murderer, white hat; this guy, no hat. Teen murderer, light green shirt; this guy, dark shirt. Teen murderer, dark pants; this guy, light pants. Teen murderer, rifle; this guy, no rifle.

I can see how you were easily confused between the two.


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



One thing is obvious, that's Rosenbaum pushing the dumpster...towards a gas station.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > We're in agreement that he should not have been there.
> ...


It's still self defense. 

Another analogy; if you go to a shitty bar and get attacked there,  you still can legally defend yourself,  in spite of the fact that going there was a bad idea.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I watched the video on my phone.... I'll take your word for it but I can't really see much.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > I have defended myself in court before.
> ...


Cost me 40k.

Now I have a bondsman,  attorneys,  friends at county jail,  and contacts with an ABoT shotcaller if it goes all the way to prison. 

I'm all about planning ahead.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


If he doesn't get convicted, why are his dreams of a career in law enforcement over?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > State the statute asswipe . I think the ten guy’s chasing him created the situation. How did you miss that? Hmm odd you didn’t even watch the videos
> ...


You don't know what his intent was when he left IL, and the BLM thugs created the situation by attacking him.



elektra said:


> When you take an assault rifle to a fist fight you are a murderer. Nobody was armed in this situation except the person charged with murder. Sad as well, is that fact that Rittenhouse shot a man in the back. It will be hard to prove that it was not the shot in the back that killed the victim. How did you miss that.
> 
> The statue?  Wisconsin statue         940.01  First-degree intentional homicide.



Wrong, asshole.  You are an innocent human being until you commit a crime, and he didn't commit a crime, and, actually, two of  the perps were armed.  One had an automatic pistol and another had a skateboard.  Rittenhouse shot the perp in the front three times, and the guy chased him before that happened.

Everything in your post is a lie.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


No LE agency is going to hire him. Too much liability. 


He's famous for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


There's no reason you shouldn't own an air-to-air missile.  Of course, owning a nuke would be impossible because the technology is classified.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Kid shouldn't have been there,  but that's not the same as having no right to be there. And it sure as hell doesn't mean he can't defend himself.
> ...


Kyle wasn't doing the equivalent of having sex with another man's wife in that man's house, so your whole narrative falls apart at that point.

Nothing Kyle kid justifies being chased by a violent mob.  Kyle didn't riot.   The people he shot at were the ones rioting.  Kyle did run, and the mob still chased him down and tackled him to the ground.

Your determination to make Kyle the guilty one despite the evidence is duly noted.

Frankly, you're a douchebag.  You believe vicious mobs are entitled to assault innocent people.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I think they are.
> ...


There are always ways you can avoid a sitution, aside from dying because a planet killer asteroid hit the earth.  However, that doesn't mean he is required to avoid "the situation."


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He's not under 16 years of age, moron.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 30, 2020)

Nah..... it's just that I couldn't get homeowners insurance with one in my shed.



bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 30, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Hopefully, the jury selection would weed out psychopaths such as yourself who are incapable of distinguishing right from wrong. 

The mere fact that you keep on insisting that self defense is murder says to me that no jury in America would ever want such a nut case on it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 30, 2020)

Here is a video of the "hero", Kyle Rittenhouse sucker-punching a girl.    What a guy, huh?   Although it is pretty funny to watch him crawling away from the guys who intervened in Kyle's punching the girl from behind.

No, it doesn't show anything from the riots.  But I think it shows plenty about Kyle.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

elektra said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Girl...the photos are crystal-clear:  Gaige Grosskreutz had a pistol in his hand when he was shot.
> ...


One of the other perps had an automatic pistol, bitch.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 30, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Here is a video of the "hero", Kyle Rittenhouse sucker-punching a girl.    What a guy, huh?   Although it is pretty funny to watch him crawling away from the guys who intervened in Kyle's punching the girl from behind.
> 
> No, it doesn't show anything from the riots.  But I think it shows plenty about Kyle.





WinterBorn said:


> Here is a video of the "hero", Kyle Rittenhouse sucker-punching a girl.    What a guy, huh?   Although it is pretty funny to watch him crawling away from the guys who intervened in Kyle's punching the girl from behind.
> 
> No, it doesn't show anything from the riots.  But I think it shows plenty about Kyle.


Sorry but hitting a girl does not carry the same outrage that it once did.  This is kids fighting.  Offing a couple of terrorists won't have any affect on him at all.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 30, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Here is a video of the "hero", Kyle Rittenhouse sucker-punching a girl.    What a guy, huh?   Although it is pretty funny to watch him crawling away from the guys who intervened in Kyle's punching the girl from behind.
> 
> No, it doesn't show anything from the riots.  But I think it shows plenty about Kyle.


It looks to me like the girl started attacking a third person, and Kyle didn't punch her until after that.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a video of the "hero", Kyle Rittenhouse sucker-punching a girl.    What a guy, huh?   Although it is pretty funny to watch him crawling away from the guys who intervened in Kyle's punching the girl from behind.
> ...



And that makes it better?   He sucker-punched a girl from behind.   I think the reaction of the other guys around shows it was fucked up.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


The girl was not innoccent.  She's assaulting someone.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



And that makes it ok to run up and punch a girl from behind?   lol     We have different standards of what is ok.   Kyle looked like a bully in it to me.   Well, he did until the other guys came up and put him on the ground.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Yes it does.  If she's assaulting someone, she deserves to get punched.

Kyle looked like a bully to you because you believe some people are entitled to assault other people.  You believe the "girl" is entitled to assault someone else.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 31, 2020)

I couldn't make heads or tales of that video, myself.

It didn't help that the narrators were not speaking English.


----------



## elektra (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> One of the other perps had an automatic pistol, bitch.


he needed it, kyle came with an assault rifle. Thank god he killed the guy who threw a bag, that was a close call.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 31, 2020)

Flash said:


> Kyle was not the instigator of anything. Hell, the kid was there cleaning up filthy Left Wing hate graffiti and helping to put out a fire started by the Communists. He was attacked by the Communists because he helped to put out the fire.



Nobody travels 22 miles with a gun to clean graffiti.  There's plenty of graffiti in Antioch to clean up.  

Check it out, here's Kyle Rittenhouse cleaning graffiti, and Ted Bundy helping to clean the dishes. 






Flash said:


> The fact that he was armed was not instigation. If that is the case everybody legally carrying a weapon could never plea self defense, which is not the case.



No, the fact he was illegally in possession of a gun which he had brought across state lines in violation of a curfew order is why he can't plead self-defense.   He went there looking for trouble and he found it.


----------



## elektra (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Another analogy; if you go to a shitty bar and get attacked there,  you still can legally defend yourself,  in spite of the fact that going there was a bad idea.


what if you knowing go in a bar where a fight is going on the shoot somebody? You know there is a fight so you grab the gun and walk into the middle of the fight. It is still self defense, kyle took a gun to a riot reasonably sure he would have to use it.

That is what will br argued in court. Analogies will not be a defense. 

I think the kid has no chance ar all.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 31, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Do you understand the teenager is hispanic? You moron.



Really, I am amazed by all these "Hispanics" with German Names like "Zimmerman" and "Rittenhouse".   

Hey, holy shit, I have a German name!  Oh my God, I'm Hispanic now!!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 31, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Hopefully, the jury selection would weed out psychopaths such as yourself who are incapable of distinguishing right from wrong.
> 
> The mere fact that you keep on insisting that self defense is murder says to me that no jury in America would ever want such a nut case on it.



Except it's not self-defense when you created the situation by breaking the law to start with.  

He shot three people, two of them unarmed and fatally.


----------



## beautress (Aug 31, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > It is still unclear whether this is a right-wing militia member or a left-wing protester belonging to a group such as antifa.
> ...


The last civil war the Democrats initiated has cemetaries full of underaged children lying in graves throughout Democrat stronghold areas. The more things change, the more they remain the same.
They started this war when Bernie Sanders minion, Hodgkinson, shot and almost killed Rep Scalise. The Democrats are ordered to do damage to not only Trump but also anyone who votes for him. The Democrats have turned their lust for power into a revenge plot. I hate their war initiated against the Constitution, American history, and all non-Democrat voters. That's so wrong.


----------



## beautress (Aug 31, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully, the jury selection would weed out psychopaths such as yourself who are incapable of distinguishing right from wrong.
> ...


Hodgekinson didn't quite finish off Scalise, but a cop prevented him from murderous mayhem of execution of all Republicans on his hit list that was found in his shirt pocket post mortem.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 31, 2020)

beautress said:


> Hodgekinson didn't quite finish off Scalise, but a cop prevented him from murderous mayhem of execution of all Republicans on his hit list that was found in his shirt pocket post mortem.



Okay... So Scalise made it easier for nuts to get guns, and a nut with a gun shot him.  I'm actually feeling a sense of Karma. 

Except he was saved by a gay black woman, despite a long history of making life harder for gay people and people of color.   So that was kind of anti-karma.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How is he a murderer he showed the sign that he was retreating.. also in Wisconsin the age to possess that type of weapon is 16 and older, Wisconsin is an open carry state. 
so again what law did this kid break?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> How is he a murderer he showed the sign that he was retreating.. also in Wisconsin the age to possess that type of weapon is 16 and older, Wisconsin is an open carry state.
> so again what law did this kid break?



Actually, the age is 18. 

He broke the law by bringing that gun across the state line and in violation of a curfew order.  

Oh, yeah, and shooting three people.


----------



## beautress (Aug 31, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Hodgekinson didn't quite finish off Scalise, but a cop prevented him from murderous mayhem of execution of all Republicans on his hit list that was found in his shirt pocket post mortem.
> ...


No, Scalise was saved by a secret service cop who shot Hodgkinson before he finished off Scalise, who was first on the Hodgkinson hit list.

We Republicans do no harm in thought, word, and deed against any black person since. the Democrats fired on Fort Sumpter shortly after the first Republican President Abe Lincoln defeated his Democrat opponent for President. No wonder you Dimmies want to poke out Trump's eyes and had to support the killers in BLM and Antifa to avoid legal truths.

You're sleepwalking on tiptoes through the bullets and bombs your team hurls at decent Americans, doll. Naughty, naughty.  No worries, though. Trump will win, because God is on his side.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

Flash said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



whatever you say you CONflag waving torch bearer.  & that there 'state' can  blow yer lily white ass to kingdom come if you even tried.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

beautress said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



god would never be on the side of a fornicationg adulterer who puts little children into cages.

 besides -

donny thinks he IS god.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



uh-huh ... alrighty then - after nearly 4 years of 'auditing' ... why hasn't donny given his taxes up for review, then?  nixon did.

donny won't.

but we know why & sooner or later they will be made public; since new york has 'em & deutche bank is cooperating.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > How is he a murderer he showed the sign that he was retreating.. also in Wisconsin the age to possess that type of weapon is 16 and older, Wisconsin is an open carry state.
> ...


Omg, you have been told repeatedly and you still post lies.   He did not bring a gun across state lines and I know that you know this you lying propagandist.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


He’s a troll block him


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



lol ....   they caught him, didn't they?  but the bigger question is - why won't donny give up his?  anybody running for prez has done so, even under audit.

but donny won't.  even if it shows no wrongdoing, one logical reason would be that they would reveal that he isn't as wealthy as he claims.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



lol ...  so what.  he can also write it off on his taxes ... you know - the thing he's hiding because he doesn't want something in there to come out.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




 Facebook posts 
stated on August 27, 2020 in a post:

*“At 17 years old Kyle (Rittenhouse) was perfectly legal to be able to possess that rifle without parental supervision.”




 Did Kyle Rittenhouse break the law by carrying an assault-style rifle in Kenosha? *

* If Your Time is short *

Kyle Rittenhouse, 17, of Antioch, Ill., has been arrested on five felony charges related to the shooting of three people at a protest in Kenosha, Wis. Two of the victims died.
In addition to the felonies, Wisconsin court records show that prosecutors have charged Rittenhouse with one misdemeanor count of possession of a dangerous weapon under the age of 18.
Since Rittenhouse is 17 years old, he would not qualify for a concealed carry permit in Illinois. It is against Wisconsin law for someone younger than 18 to possess “a dangerous weapon.”
See the sources for this fact-check

The 17-year-old accused of shooting three people during a protest in Kenosha, Wis., faces several charges — including first-degree intentional homicide. But some widely shared Facebook posts say he should be cleared of at least some of them.

In an Aug. 27 post, one Facebook user said it was "perfectly legal" for Kyle Rittenhouse — who was arrested in Antioch, Ill., after fleeing Wisconsin — to brandish an assault-style rifle on the streets of Kenosha.

"Carrying a rifle across state lines is perfectly legal," the poster said. "Based on the laws I can find of this area at 17 years old Kyle was perfectly legal to be able to possess that rifle without parental supervision."

The post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)

On Aug. 25, two protesters were killed and one injured after police say someone opened fire on them. The violence occurred on the third night of protests over the shooting of Jacob Blake, a Black man, by a white police officer in Kenosha. Blake survived, but he is partially paralyzed from a bullet that severed his spinal cord.

Rittenhouse stands accused of shooting the protesters. Since his lawyer has said that Rittenhouse obtained the assault-style rifle from a friend in Wisconsin (meaning that he didn’t transport it with him from Illinois), we’re going to focus on the second half of the claim — that it was "perfectly legal" for the teenager to carry a firearm in Kenosha. 

Is that true? State laws suggest not.


The Wisconsin Department of Justice honors concealed carry permits issued in Illinois. But Rittenhouse did not have a permit to begin with, and he was not legally old enough to carry a firearm in Wisconsin.
PolitiFact - Did Kyle Rittenhouse break the law by carrying an assault-style rifle in Kenosha?


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



it doesn't matter whether he did or didnot bring that gun across state lines - because he doesn't legally  have a permit nor can legally have  a weapon in his possession due to his age.

if he got that weapon from ' a friend '  then his buddy is also in deep doo doo.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...





WinterBorn said:


> Here is a video of the "hero", Kyle Rittenhouse sucker-punching a girl.    What a guy, huh?   Although it is pretty funny to watch him crawling away from the guys who intervened in Kyle's punching the girl from behind.
> 
> No, it doesn't show anything from the riots.  But I think it shows plenty about Kyle.




Why are two these foul mouth black guys hiding in a car recording a video and focusing in on minor kyle calling the supposed kyle by his name?  And fyi, the video does not show what you or they claim.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



well thank-you for including me in your non sequitur reply.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



other than the question about crossing state lines - what else is supposta be a 'lie & propaganda'?


----------



## dblack (Aug 31, 2020)

Another shooting in Portland. Trump must be jerking off in front of his TV watching the reports.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

elektra said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > State the statute asswipe . I think the ten guy’s chasing him created the situation. How did you miss that? Hmm odd you didn’t even watch the videos
> ...


are you saying we can't travel to other states in the US?  I'm really attempting to follow what your point is.  but you didn't answer, did ten bullies attack the kid?  it's a yes or no answer.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


that he went there to murder someone?  so the question is, are the demofks saying they knew his intentions before he left his home?  are you also saying americans can't cross state lines without your permission?  trying to figure out what it is you are arguing.  Did ten bullies chase him and two of them attack him?  yes or no?

So, are you saying that because most all cops carry a gun, they want to murder someone?  or is it for self protection for themselves.  you all really are stupid fks.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

dblack said:


> Another shooting in Portland. Trump must be jerking off in front of his TV watching the reports.


you shouldn't advertise your habits in here.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

elektra said:


> If a woman invites you into her bedroom, and you stop off at a friends to get an assault rifle, and the husband walks in, and you shoot him while he has no weapon, it is going to be awful hard to prove you feared for your life.


wouldn't the fact one stopped and picked up a rifle be evidence one thought they'd be in fear for their lives if the husband walked in?  See, not having a weapon is an indication of smugness that one doesn't care if the husband walks in.  you're confused as usual.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

elektra said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Where, EXACTLY, does the law state he must be hunting? Cite the statute.
> ...


self protection?  seemed he was correct. the dude that hit him in the neck with his weaponized skateboard was taught a lesson.  huh?

maybe the bully with the skateboard should have thought about the consequence huh?


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what pablum.

thanx for the giggles.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

elektra said:


> I bet kyle rittenhouse thinks that, now that he is looking at life in prison for two murders and one attempted murder.
> 
> Of course it was bad judgement, look what resulted.


I bet the dude with the skateboard is rethinking his actions.  the pediphile dude too, right?  the kid will be out and about soon.  self defense.  you should watch the video.  especially the still picture with the skateboard hitting his neck ahead of the shooting.  And the still of the gun in his face.  seems he protected himself really well.  still waiting for your explanation of what his options were besides the one he took.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> what pablum.
> 
> thanx for the giggles.


I always enjoy educating you stupid fks. I honestly find the constant stupid of the demofks in here amusing as shit.  you all know every republican's next step better then themselves.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



^^^ 

doubles down his pablum WITH spew.


----------



## Correll (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




See the thing is, I supported my conclusion with a reasoned argument based on the facts of the case.

All you had to attempt to counter that, was a flat unsupported assertion. 


We all saw that you were unable to explain how he was guilty of something, by the act of just standing there.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *Kyle Rittenhouse and The Law of the Pursuer*​
> ...


look at the dude with his weapon skateboard ready for the hatchet job.


----------



## Correll (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...




Because Rittenhouse was the one forced by the police to wander around in the war zone, alone, for the mob to attack for the crime of preventing them from rioting and looting and burning. 


The others were together as a group. Ritterhouse was one guy, and a very young and polite guy. Bullies and barbarians see politeness as weakness.


You know all of this. Why are you playing stupid?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> doubles down his pablum WITH spew.


nothing better than being right all the time.


----------



## Correll (Aug 31, 2020)

elektra said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Kid shouldn't have been there,  but that's not the same as having no right to be there. And it sure as hell doesn't mean he can't defend himself.
> ...




It is clear from the stated position and actions of the group he was with, that they were stupid enough to believe the media's lies, that these were "mostly peaceful protests" and that they were they to deter the small number of bad actors abusing the situation for the change to commit arson and loot.

So, your characterization is wrong on many levels.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > doubles down his pablum WITH spew.
> ...



the only thing 'right' about you in what side of the aisle you're on.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


he left the state of Illinois therefore he deserved to die for it.  ask them. They still haven't presented another option than the one the kid chose.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


and yet you still haven't presented an argument that will find the kid guilty.  so there is that.  And, it is the intended discussion point in this thread.  you chose to wander off off topic.  Because I was kicking ass in here.  So feverishly that an insult was required by you.


----------



## Correll (Aug 31, 2020)

elektra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > He was not rioting. Indeed, supposedly these protests are "mostly peaceful".
> ...




Simply having a weapon is not a provocation. 

And even if it is, feeling provoked does not normally justify a violent assault. 

How does having the opinion that a "boy" has a "man's weapon" justify them attempting to take away that weapon?


You are giving the mob a pass for their criminal and violent behavior, while holding rittenhouse to an unreasonable standard.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

elektra said:


> Yet he has already been charged?


he hasn't  been charged yet. he's still in Illinois.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

elektra said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > You're presuming intent to shoot someone.
> ...


still haven't watched the video huh?  so you're just making shit up.


----------



## Correll (Aug 31, 2020)

dblack said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...




That's a load of crap.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



it's not for me to decide - but a trial & jury ... i believe i read some insane posters on this here thread say it was even him.

the rest of yer reply is delusional pablum.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

elektra said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > I did myself a favor and put her on ignore,,,
> ...


to you? hahaahhahahahahahahaha, too funny. you should look up the word intelligence.  BTW, how did the skateboard end up in the kids neck?  still waiting for that explanation genius.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


it's not for anyone to decide, and here we are.  so you enjoy playing stupid then?  Is that were you're admitting?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I know you would love to change my point----but lets get right back on it.  WTH are the lying dem propagandist continually posting things that they know are lies?   Maybe you wanta answer about the lying that your group always does.


----------



## Correll (Aug 31, 2020)

elektra said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Another analogy; if you go to a shitty bar and get attacked there,  you still can legally defend yourself,  in spite of the fact that going there was a bad idea.
> ...



It was clear from the stated intent and the actions of the group he came with, that they believed the nonsense about the riots being "mostly peaceful protests" with only a small group of bad actors, infiltrating them, and using them as an excuse or cover for their crimes.


That was stupid of them, but not illegal, and does not make their actions illegal, nor deprive them of the right to self defense.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, then that section doesn't apply to him. How can you not understand that?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...




They are the schools resident bullies and terrorists who were harassing and attacking kyle so much that a restraining was requested to be put against them


----------



## Correll (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




You say "white" like it is a bad thing.

because you are a racist asshole.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

freyasman said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


right?  these demofks have no concept of how hard it can be at times to put someone down.  one in the head is really the only one shot kill.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I never said self defense is murder. Right there you exhibit mental retardation.

What I actually said is what the teen murderer did does not constitute self defense.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


he hasn't watched the video.  that can be the only answer.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


I carried an M14 on one deployment, that put people down with only one round, regularly.
Bigger really is better most of the time.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You're wrong about that, and either you know it and simply don't want to admit it, or you really are a very ignorant and unthinking person.

Which is it?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You mean someone said it wasn't him?  What are you babbling about---no one has claimed that Kyle didn't shoot all of the attackers--------what you are trying to spin is the 4th  bullet to the back which the MEDICaL EXAMINER has questions about coming from the same kyle since shots 1,2, and 3 went through the front.  I concur with the ME's logic on a ballistics test done given that other shots were also heard and that means  a high possibility that the kill shot was another weapon and another shooter-but have not said that the 4 shot absolutely didn't come from kyle as you try to spin.  I am smart enough to stick to facts and the ballistic test to state where 4th shot came from.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Do you understand the teenager is hispanic? You moron.
> ...


according the demofks, you can be whoever you want to be.  fk dude, you can be black while being white.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Liar. My argument is more reasonable than yours. I pointed out he employed more force than was necessary to prevent being attacked. I also pointed out he may not have legally been allowed to carry that gun.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> So Scalise made it easier for nuts to get guns,


Scalise signed the second amendment?  hly fk that dude's an old fart for sure.  Huh? two hundred and something huh?


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



it's not?  then why was he arrested & charged with a couple felonies & lesser charges?

wow... the restof yer reply is projectional pablum


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


What bullshit.  The teen murderer was not alone. He was with another member of that "group" when Rosenbaum chased him down for some reason.

Sadly, you can't seem to formulate a position without lying.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



ok.............   which has nothing to do with him being in wisconsin.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The available option was to use reasonable force.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Political theater by spineless cowards seeking to appease commies and racists.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



i said i THINK i read that way at the beginning.  
learn to comprehend what is written, ok?


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



i don't have a 'group'  but nice projection on yer part too.


----------



## elektra (Aug 31, 2020)

Correll said:


> ... these were "mostly peaceful protests" and that they were they to deter the small number of bad actors abusing the situation for the change to commit arson and loot.
> 
> So, your characterization is wrong on many levels.


Oh, the two dozen men came with loaded assault rifles thinking they were needed at a mostly peaceful protest? 

I guess they were simply dumb, thinking assault rifles would not incite the peaceful protesters?


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Self defense is the legal right to use the amount of force necessary to prevent an imminent attack. The teen murderer did that with his first shot. Anything after that used against Rosenbaum is no longer self defense.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



that is just stupid.  first of all -  i am white; although at one time my ancestors were considered to be greasy &  brown... but i digress.

did you not see the word 'cracker' that the torchbearer called himself?

ya... i bet you CONveniently overlooked that part on purpose, didn't you cartoon boy.

i also see you CONveniently disregard the poster's avatar which denotes the epitome of racism.

your double standard is both sickening & hypocritical.


----------



## Correll (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




1. It is insane and unjust to hold a man defending himself in a life and death situation to such a standard of behavior. 

2. Any gun rule, is a minor technicality in comparison to whether or not Ritterhouse was being attacked by a violent mob and had the right to defend himself or if he had to let himself be beaten possibly to death.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Certainly can be self defense......... sorry, but neither real life nor the law work the way you desperately want it to.


----------



## Correll (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




This is the first I heard that claim, and I don't see a second person in the video.  

AND, even if true, two people is still a more appealing target to thugs and bullies than the full group.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And you have already been told that the number of shots doesn't matter---the semi automatics fire shots quickly and those under attack are flooded with adrenaline making it impossible to stop...on top of this the first, second, third, and even possibly the fourth shot did not stop the PEDO immediately--------even shot he was still moving around.


----------



## Correll (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



YOur being white obviously does not mean you cannot still be anti-white racist.

Your denial based on that is your being retarded.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



your opinion of me will be given the CONsideration it so richly deserves, cracker.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


the tech is on the internet,,,


----------



## Correll (Aug 31, 2020)

elektra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > ... these were "mostly peaceful protests" and that they were they to deter the small number of bad actors abusing the situation for the change to commit arson and loot.
> ...




1. Yes. A massive display of force, makes the likely hood that the force is actually used, less.

2. Correct. Because the protests are not mostly peaceful. They are an army of violent thugs, much like the nazi brownshirts. 

3. But, their being stupid to believe the shit the media tells them, does not negate their right to self defense.


----------



## Correll (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




So, you argue against my accusation that you are racist, by using a racist slur?

ok. I win again.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



thanx for proving just how insane you really are.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



you still haven't bought that sarcasm detector, i see.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You can't buy Plutonoium or enriched uranium on the internet.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

Yeah, we can't hold him to the law. We should hold him to what makes you feel warm and fuzzy.

And no, it's not a technicality.  It's the law. Or better known to you, a pesky law.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

freyasman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


so your example is standard?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


is it illegal to be in Wisconsin?  why?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


What's "insane" about it?  What's a private citizen going to do with an air-to-air missile, and how could they possibly get the materials to build a nuclear weapon?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


are you ever going to respond to my statement??

the 2nd doesnt say anything about guns or their capacity nor does it say you need to be in a militia,,,
nor does it allow for restrictions of any arms,,,,


----------



## elektra (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...





bripat9643 said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


It was not my narrative, I simply commented on it.

Kyle came to the riot and inserted himself into a violent situation. The mob did not attack kyle's property, where he lived. Kyle sought out the mob with a loaded assault rifle ready to kill. 

Kyle was not trained to control riots, he was a boy in over his head. Kyle panicked. He never should of wandered away from the other folks carrying rifles, but he did. 

Kyle had no business being there, that is all the prosecutor has to say.

Now kyle is postponing his trail? Gee? It is cut and dry going to get thrown out of court so why the sudden postponement? Why fight extradition? Clear case of self defense, hell, it would be thrown out this morning had kyle not fought extradition? 

The kid got himself in serious trouble.


----------



## elektra (Aug 31, 2020)

elektra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unless the dems in the courts manage to railroad the kid.
> ...


yep


----------



## freyasman (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Except not, though.





And.......... you're wrong again.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


There were 4 or 5 other guys in my company carrying M14s and all of us were very happy with that heavy motherfucker.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 31, 2020)

elektra said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


Under our fucked up legal system, _anyone_ who shoots someone in self defense finds themselves in serious trouble.
And being white makes it worse.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

elektra said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



You comment on it because you endorse it.



elektra said:


> Kyle came to the riot and inserted himself into a violent situation. The mob did not attack kyle's property, where he lived. Kyle sought out the mob with a loaded assault rifle ready to kill.



Kyle has the right to be on every public street in the country.  He doesn't suddenly lose his rights because a bunch of violent BLM thugs are occupying the street.  The mob didn't attack Kyle's property.  They attacked Kyle.   The term "sought out the mob" is meaningless loaded horseshit.



elektra said:


> Kyle was not trained to control riots, he was a boy in over his head. Kyle panicked. He never should of wandered away from the other folks carrying rifles, but he did.



Even if true, it's irrelevant to his guilt or innocence.



elektra said:


> Kyle had no business being there, that is all the prosecutor has to say.



Sure he did.  He was asked to be there by a local business owner.



elektra said:


> Now kyle is postponing his trail? Gee? It is cut and dry going to get thrown out of court so why the sudden postponement? Why fight extradition? Clear case of self defense, hell, it would be thrown out this morning had kyle not fought extradition?
> 
> The kid got himself in serious trouble.



How is this relevant to his guilt or innocence?  The BLM thugs are the ones who created the trouble.  They're dead because of their own actions.  All they had to do to stay alive was stop chasing Kyle.  They couldn't do that.  They won the Darwin award.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

elektra said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Another analogy; if you go to a shitty bar and get attacked there,  you still can legally defend yourself,  in spite of the fact that going there was a bad idea.
> ...


That isn't self defense.  Your comparison is invalid.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> it's not? then why was he arrested & charged with a couple felonies & lesser charges?
> 
> wow... the restof yer reply is projectional pablum


that's a very good question.  The first one I have is was he chased or not?  And it has nothing to do with the legality of the gun in his possession.  was he or not?  Did someone kick him, hit him with a skateboard?  point a gun at him?  Are you an honest human or scum demofk filth?


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


_You can only use the amount of force reasonably necessary to prevent the injury or death from occurring._FAQs on Wisconsin's self-defense laws answered | Nicholson, Gansner & Otis, S.C. | Madison, Wisconsin​
The teen murderer accomplished that with his first shot as Rosenbaum is seen falling. Every shot after that was excessive force.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

freyasman said:


> There were 4 or 5 other guys in my company carrying M14s and all of us were very happy with that heavy motherfucker.


is it standard?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

Correll said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


They have tried to use the excuse that Kyle was violating the curfew.  The fact is that everyone there was violating the curfew.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No judge would agree with that opinion.  Once you have to fire on someone, you are justifed in firing until the assailant stops moving.  Cops have fire as many as 40 rounds into a suspect, and it has still been ruled a justifiable homicide.  In the heat of the moment, no one is required to make these fine distinctions between firing one shot or two.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


The age is 16 to carry that rifle, and it’s a open carry state.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That's your opinion and your opinion is actually worthless.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > There were 4 or 5 other guys in my company carrying M14s and all of us were very happy with that heavy motherfucker.
> ...


??


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


His lawyer is a fire arms lawyer and he’s not a arm chair lawyer like you and that rifle because you can just with it you had to be over 16 to possess. Which he is. And Wisconsin is open carry state


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

freyasman said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


is it standard in combat that one shot always takes down a perp or enemy? I say no, that most normal encounters are with weapons that may not take someone out with one shot.   It's why gangsters do head shots, it is the only guaranteed one shot death.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Thanks for demonstrating you're literally making up your position as you go along. 

And how can you formulate any reasonable position without reading the charging document? 

_Detective Cepress interviewed McGinnis and indicates the following: Before the shooting, McGinnis was interviewing the defendant. The defendant told McGinnis that he was a trained medic. McGinnis stated that he (McGinnis) has handled many ARs and that the defendant was not handling the weapon very well. *McGinnis said that as they were walking south another armed male who appeared to be in his 30s joined them and said he was there to protect the defendant.*_​


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 31, 2020)

beautress said:


> No, Scalise was saved by a secret service cop who shot Hodgkinson before he finished off Scalise, who was first on the Hodgkinson hit list.



Actually, it was a capitol policewoman, who was gay and black.  


beautress said:


> We Republicans do no harm in thought, word, and deed against any black person since. the Democrats fired on Fort Sumpter shortly after the first Republican President Abe Lincoln defeated his Democrat opponent for President. No wonder you Dimmies want to poke out Trump's eyes and had to support the killers in BLM and Antifa to avoid legal truths.



Actually, when Democrats threw out the Racists in 1968, Republican welcomed them with open arms... and it shows.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


It matters not that they fire quickly. He still had to squeeze the trigger to fire each round.  And if he's not capable of handling the weapon properly, he shouldn't handle it at all.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


All gun to use for hunting can be processed by anybody 16 or over and that’s the rifle that he possessed . And it’s open carry state and he has a right to protest.. heheh


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron,  *ground*-to-air missile was the example given, not *air*-to-air.

Are you ever not a fucking moron?

Ever??


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, if your argument is that the teen murderer was out there hunting, he's even more screwed than before.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No it’s a type of rifle that a 16-year-old could possess. And it’s an open carry state. And he’s allowed to protest. And he was retreating when he was forced to use it.. what’s else you got?


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Ok, you're on record for disagreeing.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


*948.60 Possession of a dangerous weapon by a person under 18*
(1) In this section, “dangerous weapon" means *any firearm*, loaded or unloaded;...
(2)(a) *Any person under 18 years of age* who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor.​


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Are you a lawyer? Because a firearm expert lawyer says he has a right to possess that gun.. I prefer a professional lawyer over a armchair lawyer


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Does this mean you believe private citizens can own nukes?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I believe the people that currently have them shouldnt,,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOL

As if I give a shit what you prefer, lying Russian troll.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...











						Kyle Rittenhouse Lawyer: My Client Legally Possessed Rifle in Wisconsin
					

Kyle Rittenhouse legally possessed a firearm last Tuesday in Wisconsin, said John Pierce, an attorney representing Kyle Rittenhouse.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, it was a capitol policewoman, who was gay and black.


still showing off your bigotry, thanks.  again, dmofks are the true black haters.  you seem to always like to point that out.,

BTW, why is it important to know she was black and gay anyway?


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Does that evasive answer mean there are other private citizens you believe can legally own nukes?


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Oh, noooos ... his lawyer is defending him. Guess that means there won't be a trial then, huh?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


nope,,,

now how about you come down from the clouds and have a rational discussion on the subject at hand and not take it to the ludicrous extremes??


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


These guys aren’t his lawyer
But John Monroe, a lawyer who specializes in gun rights cases, believes an exception for rifles and shotguns, intended to allow people age 16 and 17 to hunt, could apply.



Tom Grieve, a Milwaukee defense lawyer who also specializes in gun cases, agreed the exception might apply beyond hunting, but said that part of the law is poorly drafted. He said he would argue to apply a rule of law that interprets ambiguous criminal statutes in favor of the defendant.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


*"Once you have to fire on someone, you are justifed in firing until the assailant stops moving."*

You're such a fucking moron. 

*"moving"* isn't the legal bar set, ya fucking moron.

_ The actor may intentionally use only such force or threat thereof as the actor reasonably believes is necessary to prevent or terminate the interference. _​
Preventing being attacked is the legal bar.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


No more or less worthless than yours.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Firing until the perp stops moving is generally considered "_necessary to prevent or terminate the interference."_


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You already lost. You already admitted there are restrictions on arms.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


youre the one dodging the discussion because you know you cant win,,,


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 31, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Kyle was not the instigator of anything. Hell, the kid was there cleaning up filthy Left Wing hate graffiti and helping to put out a fire started by the Communists. He was attacked by the Communists because he helped to put out the fire.
> ...


You're still sticking with that fake story?  You will be absolutely furious when Kyle walks.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

not one demofk in this thread has presented any worthy material for any further discussion.  I supposed you all know you ain't got nutin.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Lying Russian troll, what part of "to hunt" don't you understand?

And as far as the second lawyer, you don't understand what he's talking about. Here, watch this ... what do you specifically think he means by "poorly drafted?"


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Where does the law say "to hunt?"


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No, it's not, ya fucking moron. You're making that up. I just showed the law. You're allowed to fire (assuming you're using a gun to prevent an attack) only until you reasonably believe the threat is terminated. He terminated that threat with his first shot as Rosenbaum is visibly seen going down. The jury could be generous and allow for a second shot because he's still falling. Four shots were excessive force. 

_ The actor may not intentionally use force which is intended or likely to cause death or great bodily harm unless the actor reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself._​


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


We’re talking about possession of a rifle at the age of 16, the law says he can have possession of a hunting rifle. And it’s a open carry state. Yes the law is poorly written but it benefits the defendant


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


In every instance Kyle showed that he was retreating, Until he couldn’t retreat anymore


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The courts and LE have let many people off who fired multiple shots into the perp.  

You're just plain wrong.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Dayum, you are fucking moron. 

Fucking moron ... I've lost count how many times this has been posted ... this is the exception to the law...

 29.304  Restrictions on *hunting* and use of firearms by persons under 16 years of age.​


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> not one demofk in this thread has presented any worthy material for any further discussion.  I supposed you all know you ain't got nutin.


.....and considering how many of them are lying through their teeth and salivating over the possibility of the boy being raped in prison, it seems that the battle lines that are drawn in our country are really between civilized and uncivilized more than anything else.

Mad Max can't come fast enough for some of the subhumans.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, only if that's what it took to end the threat. WTF is wrong with you? Self defense is a license to prevent an imminent attack -- it's not a license to kill.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 31, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Kyle was not the instigator of anything. Hell, the kid was there cleaning up filthy Left Wing hate graffiti and helping to put out a fire started by the Communists. He was attacked by the Communists because he helped to put out the fire.
> ...


You are SO full of shit your breath stinks.

You're not a lawyer. Stop trying to act like one.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 31, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully, the jury selection would weed out psychopaths such as yourself who are incapable of distinguishing right from wrong.
> ...


See, you just lied.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So now you forgot he’s  17 lol


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > not one demofk in this thread has presented any worthy material for any further discussion.  I supposed you all know you ain't got nutin.
> ...


Indeed


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


That too is a lie. There was nothing preventing him from continuing to run.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 31, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > How is he a murderer he showed the sign that he was retreating.. also in Wisconsin the age to possess that type of weapon is 16 and older, Wisconsin is an open carry state.
> ...



Cite the law. Be specific. (You won't, because you can't.)


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully, the jury selection would weed out psychopaths such as yourself who are incapable of distinguishing right from wrong.
> ...


so you didn't see the skateboard, gun and molatoff cocktail huh?  amazing.  so you are blind.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOL

Then that exemption doesn't apply to him. With no exemption, he's not allowed to carry that firearm.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lol  even batteries run out of energy lol hahaha dude stop embarrassing yourself right now.. he’s going to be walking free and you’re gonna sound like a retard more than you are now


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Only if he can produce a hammer.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

elektra said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...




By your logic, because I walked home from work one day in my twenties and two guys in a van tried snatching me-----it was my fault because hell I knew Vegas downtown was dangerous?   

It's a free country, Kyle had mOre right to be there than any of the protestors because 1)  he wasn't rioting 2)  His intention were not just good but needed because of the failure of our government to control terrorists like Anit fa and Blm and 3)  he had permission to be on the property and 4) its a free country, who the hell are you to tell kyle where he can and can't be ----those out terrorizing were the ones that should have been arrested before or shot by the cops.  The prosecutor can't say that he had no business there----it is none of the prosecutor or your business that he was.  You have no say. 

The mob attacked kyle idiot-----and sorry you do have the right to defend yourself and OTHERS which you better get used consider who actually probably fired the kill shot. 

Court is being postponed because in Illinois in his hometown is protecting him fool and it gives kenosha (as the dems now seeing the tides change on their polling) to drop charges...even as the lib propagandist in the media are lying and trying to smear him.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


_<crickets>_

Your inability to answer demonstrates you have no fucking clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Take that up with fire arm lawyers in Wisconsin


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 31, 2020)

Correll said:


> Because Rittenhouse was the one forced by the police to wander around in the war zone, alone, for the mob to attack for the crime of preventing them from rioting and looting and burning.
> 
> The others were together as a group. Ritterhouse was one guy, and a very young and polite guy. Bullies and barbarians see politeness as weakness.
> 
> You know all of this. Why are you playing stupid?



I'm not sure Faun is PLAYING stupid...


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Where does the law say you can only carry a gun "when hunting?"  Here's a clue for you: it doesn't.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Huh


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I don't have to, I'm not facing murder charges.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Huh


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Neither am I


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, the exemption is for hunting purposes. It allows minors to be in possession of a firearm for the purpose of hunting and learning to hunt.

That you're incapable of reading that and still not understanding doesn't prove that exemption isn't restricted to hunting -- it proves you're a fucking moron, just as I've said.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> They are the schools resident bullies and terrorists who were harassing and attacking kyle so much that a restraining was requested to be put against them


Wait, what?!


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOLOL

You even admit you're too stupid to answer the question. 

Like I said, you don't have a fucking clue what you're talking about. Saying "huh" proves it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The asshole Rosenbaum tackled him to the ground.  He couldn't continue running.  Then those other two assholes both tackled him and tried to take his gun away.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > No, Scalise was saved by a secret service cop who shot Hodgkinson before he finished off Scalise, who was first on the Hodgkinson hit list.
> ...


That


Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Ummm..the courts have already ruled on this--its true.  Attack me and I am not shooting you once----I am emptying my gun or till you completely stop moving which won't be till after my gun is empty.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Fucking moron, the exemption is for hunting purposes. It allows minors to be in possession of a firearm for the purpose of hunting and learning to hunt.
> 
> That you're incapable of reading that and still not understanding doesn't prove that exemption isn't restricted to hunting -- it proves you're a fucking moron, just as I've said.



Fucking idiot, the law you posted is totally irrelevant,* because it is for those younger than 16!* Kyle is* 17*!  Do you or do you not understand that 17 is older than 16?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You are crazy....he was on the ground surrounded by a mob of atleast 20 violent communists and BLMs-----he wasn't ever going to be able to outrun them.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Kyle is a community lifeguard after he finished work he decided to clean up the graffiti from the Democrats to guard outside of a place where his community has come under attack by democrats. He had possession of his rifle which he’s allowed to under Wisconsin law because he has 17 years of age. And had to use it in defense of his life


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I don't know if craziness quite covers it.  There is much evil in there as well.

 I am simply amazed at the utter hatred the subhumans have for the humans, at times.  Whatever happened to liberalism, anyway? It has been replaced by this bloodthirsty identity politics hatred for civilization. 

 It needs to be stopped.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, Rosenbaum never tackled him to the ground.  Rosenbaum never caused him to stop running.

You prove yet again you're a fucking moron.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He was chasing him, and a fire arm was discharged, the Pedophile should I stop chasing him to put his hands up and said bro that was not me.. now he’s cold lol


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Great, cite a case where excessive force prevailed in court in a self defense case....


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Really?  You have video of what happened between the two cars?


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


A mob chasing him cornering him, firing shots in his direction? Do you think they want to play patty cake with him


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, I am talking about Rosenbaum. If you can't keep up with a debate, you shouldn't participate.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, you don't even know who or what I'm talking about. Try harder next time.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Lying Russian troll ... that doesn't answer the question either.  

One last time ... Specify what that attorney meant by "poorly drafted" in regards to 948.60...


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It sides with the defendants.. just go away man you’re embarrassing yourself..


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I didn't ask you who it sides with ... I asked you what about it is "poorly drafted."

You don't know. 

You're just mindlessly copying & pasting.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It means it sides with Kyle.. he can be 17 in possession of that type of rifle, he will be released he will than sure Morons like you have that slandered him. he will be a billionaire with two communist lives in his resume


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No, it doesn't mean that. 

You don't know because you mindlessly copied & pasted.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It’s his words not mine. .. So now that we prove he did nothing against the law where do you stand


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


If it was called "excessive force," then it wouldn't have prevailed.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Sure I do:  Rosenbaum.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


First of all, he never said it benefits the teen murderer. You said that. He merely said he would argue it.

But even funnier, you don't know what the fuck he's talking about.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Cite the case.....



Spoiler



I know you can't.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It's hard to find one because most of the time the article doesn't give the number of shots fire.  It just said the victim shot the perp.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I do know it clearly states the law sides with The defendant I don’t understand what is so hard for you to understand do you have no case.. You’re arguing against constitutional gun right lawyers in that state. Three of them lol We have video of a kid trying to desperately retreat.. he has a constitutional right of self-defense.. you’re talking like a crazed Lenin  supporter.. where are rights are stripped .. go away


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Fucking moron, Turtlesoup claimed there are court cases demonstrating excessive force can be used to stop an attacker.

Her inability to show any such case demonstrates she is lying. You trying to give her lie CPR is not helping her either.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Great, explain what's "poorly drafted" that helps the teen murderer....



Spoiler



I know you can't.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I can go only on his next words, Sides with the defendants


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Now you're lying to cover for your ignorance. He never said it sides with the defendant. He said he would argue it does. That doesn't mean it does.

Like I said, and you confirm, you have absolutely no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What ever helps you get through this tough time lol


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




The hispanic teen didn't commit murder....as we are finding out, each shot fired was in self defense as the joe biden voters violently attacked him......


----------



## Correll (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




You are literally more concerned with the legality of gun possession than the legality of a mob's murderous assault.


Because you support the "right" of the marxist mob to use violence to terrorize or kill your political enemies, more than you support the actual right of self defense.


You are a vile person.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


If some violent criminal is chasing me for putting out their dumpster fire that they were going to use to burn the place down with----I am shooting them.   Self Defense---The pedo was attacking the kid--self defense.


----------



## Correll (Aug 31, 2020)

elektra said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...




Rittenhouse went what has been reported in the media as "mostly peaceful protests"

Rittenhouse was prevented from being with his group by the police and thus forced to be in the war zone by himself.

The question of self defense, is based on whether the mob attacked him or he attacked the mob.

"placing himself" there, does not justify your fellow lefties  attacking him, as you are implying. 


YOur support of mob violence as political speech, will have long term consequences.

You should really think that though.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No, idiot. I'm concerned with upholding the law. People can't just kill others and claim it's self defense when the law says it's not self defense. WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No one chased the teen murderer for putting out a dumpster fire. Like I said, and you prove repeatedly, you're insane.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Where was there absence of self defense? We have video


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Let me guess he was going for a jog lol


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



When you are attacked by a mob, it is not murder it is self defense, no matter how many posts you use to lie about what happened.

What the fuck is wrong with you siding with joe biden voters who have been burning, looting, beating and murdering Americans for the last 5 months?


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


We've already established you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The initial attack was one guy, not a mob. Try harder.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I don’t? But you won’t see another democrat president for the rest of you life lol


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

Suuure, lying Russian troll.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




What did the idiot just say that I did?

Faun, wth man....stop lying your ass off especially where it concerns me because I will go after you for it.

I never said anything about excessive force idiot.

I said that the shooting of an attacker multiple times has been brought up in court before and ruled on before-----------its legal dippy.

Cops are trained to shoot multiple times so perp is no longer a threat.  Even a kill shot often does not kill immediately leaving attacker mobile enough to do harm to others. You shoot till the attacker is no longer a threat and if you do it right he will never ever be a threat to anyone again,

People defending themselves and homes  whether it be self defense or castle doctrine or whatever are allowed to shoot muttiple times until it is very clear that perp is no longer a threat.

This is why I recommend that if you  are attacked that you shoot quickly and don't stop till he is no longer moving at all.

For example Faun,  I  have meth head brother in law----------always in trouble with the law and dumb as a box of rocks---but bloody big and able to actually carry around entire tree trunks or atleast used to be.  

Anyways, right after my husband and I got married----I get a phone call from my mother in law--she is all upset because they found out that her baby boy has been arrested in Kansas by the bad bad police who have been just picking on her innocent little darling baby.  (What is funny is she couldn't stand be around him and anytime that we were all together she and my sis-in-laws would do nothing but talk about how awful he is.)   So since all of them are  helpless and my husband was on deployment overseas, I went investigating----turns out that kenny was high on meth and stole a car---when the cop pulled him over and tried to arrest him he pulled a George floyd move and refused to be arrested by this poor cop who was much smaller and far less strong than my brother in law.   He refused to be handcuffed, a scuffle ensued and Kenny grabbed to cops flash light and preceded to beat the cop to death with it----to protect himself, the cop shot him 5 times including once in the nuts but that didn't stop my brother in law and the poor cop barely lived to see another day. ...even shot Kenny was able to walk home which was a  few miles away after taking apart the flash light and tossing pieces of if all over the place.    If  I have to shoot someone---they getting shot until I run out of bullets or they aren't moving at all anymore.  This is perfectly legal and the safest option for the person trying to protect themselves or others.


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So now that you been debunked what next?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Houston Man Stands Ground Against Multiple Home Invaders, Kills 3


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


https://www.kentucky.com/news/local/counties/fayette-county/article216291330.html


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Yes, you did. I said this is a case of excessive force in that the teen murderer kept shooting even after neutralizing the threat. Some fucking moron claim you can keep shooting until the attacker is no longer "moving." You chimed and claimed there have been court cases showing the fucking moron is right.

I challenged you to show such court cases and instead of showing them, you now cry you didn't say anything about excessive force -- which shooting someone more times than is necessary to prevent an attack, is.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


How many shots did he fire until the threat was neutralized?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


just enough,,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Then it's not excessive and irrelevant to this case.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


how can you be sure???


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I'm going by what you said. "just enough." 

"just enough" is not excessive.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


thats a matter of perspective,,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOLOL

Imbecile ... I used your perspective.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


you say that now ,but???


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




And?    The first attack against the hispanic teenager was apparently after a shot was fired, not by the hispanic teenager........and the joe biden voter attacked the hispanic teenager and tried to grab his rifle.......

Self defense, not murder...


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


And not fired by Rosenbaum either.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




So?  Rosenbaum, the sex offender, made several grabs for the hispanic teenager's rifle...as reported by an eyewitness..........he was shot in self defense.........


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


So .... you point out there was a gunshot and the teen murderer didn't fire it -- well neither did Rosenbam. So it's a pointless point to your failed argument.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





YOu just keep digging yourself deeper and deeper into a hole.....It has been settled by the supreme court and it is common practice to shoot and keep shooting


And Here to explain it to the obnoxious child known as Faun is an article breaking it down for you.


*Why do police shoot so many times?*

Huber said in cases when lethal use of force is justified, inflicting a single, non-fatal wound is not enough to remove the threat that person represents to the officer or others.


To illustrate his point, Huber discussed the physiology of why one single shot from police is not enough when use of lethal force is legally justified. Unless an airway or certain parts of the central nervous system, such as the brain stem or upper spinal cord, are struck by a bullet, a person isn't guaranteed to lose consciousness until they lose about 40-to-50 percent of their blood, Huber said.

If a person does not lose enough blood, he or she is "still able to fight," he said. That's why officers are trained to fire multiple times when they are justified in doing so.



To demonstrate how quickly shots are fired in use-of-force situations, Huber showed reporters a video of three agents who were instructed to fire their handguns at a target at a fast pace. During the 4-second video, he said, a total 37 rounds were fired. Huber said in a use-of-force situation, several shots are fired to cause enough damage to stop the person, and also because many of the gunshots generally miss the target.
Scharf also said it's important to note many shots fired by police miss the target. Avery said officers are generally trained to shoot people from a distance of 6-to-8 feet, so the chances of hitting the target are not high if the distance between the officer and subject extends farther.
Avery said a more critical factor than the number of total shots fired when evaluating proper use of force is the number of bursts. For example, some guns fire a handful of shots in quick succession before there's a lapse in time.
"If we're talking about four-or-five shots in a single burst, it is not that unusual," Avery said.
When officers fire multiple bursts of gunfire, Avery said, use-of-force investigators should look into the circumstances of the situation to determine if the second, third or successive bursts were necessary.
"It might be because the suspect is still moving... In other cases, it might be because the (officer) has so much adrenaline and he's so excited, and he's forgotten his training and he is just reacting viscerally," Avery said.
Depending on the magazine and type of gun, Avery said, investigators should also explore if the officer emptied the magazine. If an officer fired 16 rounds and the gun held 16 rounds, Avery said, "That, to me, is suspicious."

Such a case occurred in Chicago, where Officer Jason Van Dyke was charged in November with murder for firing 16 shots in 2014 into teenager Laquan McDonald as the teen lay prone on the pavement. Van Dyke eventually kicked away from McDonald a 3-inch knife with its blade folded into the handle.
*The person had a toy gun, why did the officer shoot?*
Huber said in a life-or-death situation, a toy gun, which can look nearly identical to a real gun, is just as threatening to an officer. He showed side-by-side examples of a real gun and a fake gun. The only difference was the orange tip on the fake gun. Some officers have encountered situations where a subject has colored or painted the orange tip black, to look more like a real gun, he said. Likewise, a fake orange tip can be added to a real gun to make it appear real.
Moreover, custom-painted guns are becoming more popular, Huber said. Pink guns are now being marketed for women, for example.
Avery agreed a toy gun sometimes looks like a real gun. If a possible fake gun is in the hands of a young child, he said, officers should exercise judgment and take a moment to determine if it's a real or fake gun.
But Avery said courts have in recent years become too lenient in accepting officers' claims that they mistakenly believed a subject had a gun in a use-of-force situation, when the subject was actually unarmed. The San Antonio Police Department last month began investigating the shooting of an unarmed man after an 11-year veteran of the department said he believed the subject was carrying a gun. The object in the subject's hand was a cell phone, the department later confirmed, according to the San Antonio Express-News. That officer was suspended March 1 as the Bexar County District Attorney's Office probes potential criminal charges.

Huber said any situation in which an officer is unable to see what a non-compliant subject may or may not be holding is a dangerous one.
"The time you can't see his hands is the time you need to stay worrying," he said.
*Other factors*
A number of external factors are likely to enter the mind of a law enforcement officer when faced with a potentially life-or-death decision to shoot, Huber said.
Besides the instinct to survive, he said, officers might consider if shooting the subject could land them in prison. They might consider if they will become the target of a lawsuit. The media response and current events surrounding police shootings could carry weight during the decision-making process, Huber said. Moreover, officers might consider the risk to their reputations and careers.
"Everyone has the right to self defense," Huber said. "Police officers do, too."
Scharf said most law enforcement officers are generally restrained when it comes to using deadly force, considering the number of scenarios that occur when it is constitutionally acceptable to fire their weapons.
"When a police officer wakes up in the morning, they want to go home," Scharf said. "They don't want to get into a shooting."
Both Scharf and Avery said police officers are trained to avoid scenarios in which they're facing down a subject with a gun, whenever possible. Avery said well-trained officers are more apt to try to de-escalate a situation before they find themselves in the position of having to make a "split-second decision."
If the situation allows, calling for backup, taking hard cover and summoning a SWAT team are better alternatives to pitting oneself against a subject, one-on-one, Scharf said. He added that most SWAT standoffs tend to result in no injuries and peaceful surrenders.









						Why do police shoot so many times? FBI, experts answer on officer-involved shootings
					

Eight men in have been fatally shot by law enforcement officers in Orleans and Jefferson parishes in the last 15 months, including the Feb. 8 shooting of Eric Harris in




					www.nola.com
				




NOw Faun, grow up-----multiple shots to take down criminals is nothing new and has been settled...You are a big boy, you should be able to research all the cases you want on your own.   There are reasons why criminals go up against cops and come out with lots and lots of bullet holes and the cops aren't arrested for it.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, you prove again you're insane. 

From your link about a Supreme Court ruling....

_ A 1985 ruling by the U.S. Supreme Court set guidelines for when *deadly police force* is justified..._​
That applies to police, ya flaming moron. The teen murderer is not a cop.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


There isn't ONE case fool......its standard procedure for cops.  They are trained to multishoot and it is under the cops bill of rights to USE DEADLY FORCE.   Notice I said COPS bill of rights from the police union.   I just posted article explaining why the law is this way and the reasoning why the cops ARE TRAINED to multishoot as well.     Google supreme court cops use of Deadly force and stop trying to waste everyone's time.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 31, 2020)

dblack said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Dblack, you're an idiot who has obviously never served in the military.  No, the reason most of the people I knew in the military joined was because they were patriots, because their family had a history of service, or, like me, they wanted to travel and figured that the military was the best way to accomplish that.  Over the 20 years I was in the Navy, I've been to 26 different countries and 49 different states, only missing Alaska.  And yes, there are screenings that a person has to pass in order to enlist.  Dunno about the police, but the military checks their people.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



you flunked reading comp, didn't you?


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Again, dumbfuck, the little RW terrorist is not a cop. Standards that apply to cops do not apply to him.

It's not even a question that you're insane. Just exactly how insane?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


flagging it that you disagree doesnt show I'm wrong,,,

how about you show me where I'm wrong,,,


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



i answered you several times.  you don't like the answers.

assault weapons weren't around when the constitution was written - therefore your question/statement is  moot.  the constitution is a living document.  do you understand what that means?

 ' well regulated '  means what then?  that anyone can own anything at any time?

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  there was a legal ban on assault rifles at one time, & it can happen again.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


the 2nd doesnt say anything about guns,,nor does it say you have to be in a militia,,if I'm wrong dont tell me show me,,,

sorry its not a living document,,again if im wrong show me where it says that,,,


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



since he had no permit - from illinois OR wisconsin -  he broke the law right there, jr.  the rest was a horrific domino effect that ended up with 2 people killed & a 3rd maimed.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Are you really that dense Faun?





They shoot multiple times for the same reason with the same exact intention----to immobilize the attacker


Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You are nasty and ignorant Faun...its a bad bad combination.

Rules of engagement for self defense for cops is about the same as rules of engagement for the military  which are far more striker than rules for engagement for civilians........


Once I explained to you why multiple shots are used by cops to take down a suspect with the other article-----a little common sense should have popped up for you and you should have been able to extrapolate that information and apply it to the civilian world realizing that civilians would also need to take down and make sure an attacker was down and not able to hurt them.   But nope I was wrong, you are really really ignorant aren't you. Completely incapable of forming an independent thought on your own.

So here you go, I will treat you like the baby that you are.      Brown verses the United States 1921 (don't confuse this case with the board of education Brown ruling)....it established basic rules for killing an attacker justifying if the one being attacked was in fear of their life.    The person using the right to self defense in this case shot his attacker who had a knife 4 times killing him (and even though probably one shot would have likely be sufficient to kill him back in those days)......






						Brown v. United States (1921) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





_*"Brown v. United States*_, 256 U.S. 335 (1921), was a United States Supreme Court case in which the Court held that if a person is attacked, and that person reasonably believes that he is in immediate danger of death or grievous bodily injury, he has no duty to retreat and may stand his ground and, if he kills his attacker, he has not exceeded the bounds of lawful self-defense.


*Background[edit]*
Brown, the petitioner, and Hermes, the individual killed, had a previous history. Evidence indicated that Hermes had used a knife to assault Brown on two prior occasions and that Hermes threatened that the next time one of them would be taken away in a black box. Given this history, Brown took a handgun with him while supervising excavation work for a post office and put it nearby. Hermes arrived and, according to Brown, came at him with a knife. Brown retreated approximately twenty to twenty-five feet to where he left the pistol and, with Hermes striking at Brown, fired four shots, killing Hermes.[1][2]

A jury convicted Brown of second degree murder after being instructed by the court that, when considering self-defense, the individual assaulted has a duty to retreat as long as retreat is open to him and would not be dangerous to his person.[3]

*Decision[edit]*
On appeal, the Supreme Court disagreed and reversed the lower court's conviction holding “that if a man reasonably believes that he is in immediate danger of death or grievous bodily harm from his assailant he may stand his ground and that if he kills him he has not exceed the bounds of lawful self-defense.” In writing the opinion, Justice Oliver Wendell Holmes stated that “Detached reflection cannot be demanded in the presence of an uplifted knife. Therefore, in this Court, at least, it is not a condition of immunity that one in that situation should pause to consider whether a reasonable man might not think it possible to fly with safety or to disable his assailant rather than to kill him.” [2]

In reviewing the lower court's decision, Justice Holmes noted that there was evidence that Brown fired his last shot after Hermes went down. Brown testified in the lower court that this was an accidental discharge. The Court determined that a person need not lose a self-defense claim if a last shot followed closely to the others during the heat of conflict and if a person believed that he was fighting for his life.[2]

Justices Clarke and Pitney dissented without writing an opinion.[4]"


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



it sure is a living document.  that's why we have amendments.

at the time it was written, white men were able to own people & black people were only considered 3/5 of a person.

only white men had the right to vote.

has that changed?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


you failed to link the amendment that repealed the 2nd A,,
and where does it say youre required to be in a militia???

and you need to educate yourself on the 3/5 clause cause its what set the stage to end slavery,,,not to mention slavery wasnt a protected right like arms are,,,


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> you flunked reading comp, didn't you?


dude, you couldn't even answer that one.  is there anything you ever do answer?  other than letting everyone know you're a dick?  Peckerwood.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


they still don't get that.  600,000 people died in that battle.  and we were just, yep here they are now let the south just take over by voting.  can't make it up just how stupid a demofk really is.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



LOL!!!!!!!!!  did i say an amendment repealed the 2nd amendment  no ...  did i say one must be in a militia? no.  i said restrictions & regs can certainly be placed on gun ownership.

<psssst>  it's been done & can be done in the future.

 so whatever point you are trying to make - you're failing. 

the whole 3/5 person who is not free had more to do with representation in slave states than anything else.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > you flunked reading comp, didn't you?
> ...



i've had enough b/f with you to know you're not worth the time.  i don't bother going deeper with you even when i've given you 100% factual sources, you spew pablum.  i've written you off long ago as anyone to have a serious discussion with.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


so its you that has the reading comprehension problem,,,

cause the 2nd clearly says no restrictions or regs,,,,and you did say you have to be in a militia,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


in otherwords youre saying you got nothing and youre going for more cookies and milk,,,


----------



## lantern2814 (Aug 31, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > How is he a murderer he showed the sign that he was retreating.. also in Wisconsin the age to possess that type of weapon is 16 and older, Wisconsin is an open carry state.
> ...


You just enjoy showing your stupidity don’t you? Already shown the gun was NOT taken across state lines. Owned by a friend of his in Wisconsin. But your pea brain can’t seem to digest that little fact. STFU moron.


----------



## lantern2814 (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I’ve seen reports stating that about a dozen shells were found there that did NOT come from Kyle’s gun. Just more holes blown in the left’s already non-existent case.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, if the Constitution wasn't a living document,  there would be no amendments.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


living means it changes naturally through time,,,the constitution requires intentional  direct action through many small actions to change it,,,

anything else stupid you want to say???


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



the very word 'regulated' is in the 2nd amendment.  & it doesn't matter what you say - cause they ARE regulated ...  they are called LAWS.  there are LAWS regulating guns & who can own them.

are you saying that is not true?  lol ... i don't believe i said one HAD to be in a militia ... if i did - then that was shirley a mistake on my part.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



show the links.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


under what context is that word used???

I'm waiting,,,


----------



## lantern2814 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Wrong as always you little yellow faggot coward Asswipe. Your own quote destroys your lying idiocy. May use force as he reasonably believes necessary. Since your precious pedo was still tying to get to him, fully justified. Bitch slapped again.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



regulated?









						Second Amendment
					






					www.law.cornell.edu
				












						Amendment II. Right to Bear Arms
					






					www.law.cornell.edu


----------



## lantern2814 (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Stop asking for pictures of our links you uneducated drunk pervert. Those links have been put up several times. Your ignorance is astounding. Try learning something  before showing your ignorance.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


so you admit it has nothing to do with the ownership of arms,,,
thanks for admitting youre wrong,,,

the right of the people to keep and bear Arms shall not be infringed.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


"living document" - leftwingers get to ignore it whenever they find what it says inconvenient to their agenda.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



in other words - you got nuthin'.


----------



## lantern2814 (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


In other words...you’re a lazy drunk who doesn’t want to see the truth. Where’s your link proving your murder assertions you racist? Fuck off.


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



only in yer delusional mind.... & we go full circle.

i never said otherwise - of course you have the right to own firearms ... as do i.  & ' i ' do.  we have several.  you tried saying i am a liar... that i don't believe in the 2nd amendment - which was bullshit.  what i said is that gun ownership is not unrestricted - nor should it be.

hence the regs.

as shown in 2 very credible links - not to mention by common knowledge or you would have a fully automatic tommy gun under yer bed to get the bad guys...  but you don't.

'cause you can't.

game over.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


tell me how this allows for regs,,,

"the right of the people to keep and bear Arms shall not be infringed".

if fact its clearly says no regs/infringements,,,
it was copied from your links,,,


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



^^^


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



answer why you can't legally own a sawed off shot gun?  or a fully automatic weapon?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


youre dodging again,,,

that law violates the 2nd and we are trying to correct that problem,,,


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

elektra said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > He went to Kenosha. Is that not allowed by you?
> ...


Then everyone there did, right? So explain how that changes anything?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2020)

Flash said:


> The Moon Bats think we should all succumb to Left Wing hate, destruction and oppression.
> 
> That is how the filthy Left have gained power in other countries.  By the dumbasses letting them get away with it.


Evil exists because good men do nothing


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...................   that's no dodge.  it was clearly aimed at the laws on the books REGULATING guns & who can own them.

good luck with the rest of yer silly argument & trying to change it.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




And oh look---you drank the kool aid and obviously didn't learn history while in school, so you don't know the facts.  Let me help you out and teach you a few historic facts that your lib indoctrination supposed schools like to flat out HIDE and lie about.

In Today's history lesson, we are going to be  covering some basics about slavery in America.  It isn't what you have been lead to believe.       

1)  Slavery here in the US was not just done by white men babe, there were plenty of black slave owners here.   See for starters ANTHONY JOHNSON black american who started slavery of blacks here.   
 2)   After you read 1, you should have then realized then that all blacks weren't slaves here and instead blacks started off just like the whites did.  Black slavery really didn't start till after most of the american colonies had been started-----many many black people and family lines were always free people here.  But so many people especially among blacks can't grasp this concept.    Which brings me to 
3)  Slavery in America did not start off based on skin color-------------it was based on.........wait for it.........wait....wait........................RELIGION.   And most people have no fricking clue about this.   NONE...Zero....Zilch......Never ever had an ideal  
 4)  See the way they got people to accept slavery in America (because it didn't start off like this)  was that  they said it was to be used to save the souls of those who weren't christians.  So it really wasn't evil to own slaves because then you could  save their souls by teaching them to be christians.    So initially, slavery started off here In america taking only people who didn't believe in the christian god----blacks and  indians.   Exceptions were made for Anthony Johnson because his people in africa had been converted and taught english even before the catholic spaniards kidnapped him and chained him and then traded him for supplies.    He in america was made a indentured servant like most everyone else at the time white or black and then released a few years later given some land and basics to start his new life as a freeman----and he was actually a successful businessman who then purchased 3 white christian and 1 black non christian indentured servants...the 3 white men were released after several years but the black one wasn't so he was actually the first black slave (no one cared about the enslaved indians at that time.)    The courts backed anthony keeping the non-christian as a slave.   Its hard to find records on this now (thanks catholic church for hiding historic facts) but is consistent with documents and court rulings that would come.  
5) NOTICE CATHOLICS was mentioned because the catholics didn't represent all christian sects hence why you had so many off shoot christian religions fight so hard against slavery later on...   
6)  Things changed again though and it changed very very quickly------ what started off as non-christians could be made permanent slaves (verses several years of indentured servants) became if they were from a land that wasn't typically christian (like africa in its entirety or the Indian nations who were naturally not christian either) even if they did eventually  convert to christianity, they would remain slaves by law unless freed by their masters.
7)Ahh the 3/5 s rule was meant for slaves....not freemen.  Remember not all blacks were slaves-----------in fact many of the free blacks had black slaves who weren't their family btw.....


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



when you c/p something, it's good manners to cite yer source.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


so youre saying every law passed is constitutional even those passed by republicans???


----------



## playtime (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



good luck -  lol, i wish you well in yer endeavor..


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


thanks for the support,,,

sorry you lost the debate though,,now go get your cookies and milk,,,


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 31, 2020)

For every Jacob Blake, there are millions of Jacob Blake's victims


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




No, I just expect more from people----I despise stupid people and I despise manipulative people and I despise people who absolutely cant think for themselves...I gave faun more than enough info to grow and to understand why shooting a criminal multiple times is necessary----for everyone---cops, military and civilians.   I thought it common knowledge and common sense about shooting criminals to kill them is necessary.  I hate having to baby people especially when they can get up off their  own arses and do their own damn google search as I have alot going on today and shouldn't have to spoon fed an overgrown baby trying to play head games on top of it.   The right to kill to protect yourself and others is not a new or complicated concept.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


it still applies,,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Dumbfuck,  no one said the 2nd Amendment was repealed.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You're fucked in the head, con. Where do you see the words, "restrictions" or "regs" ...?

_A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed._​


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


what do you think the phrase "shall not be  infringed" means???


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Dumbfuck, It's a piece of parchment with words on on it. It can't change naturally, it needs people to change it.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


EXACTLY,,,

and it hasnt been changed with an amendment,,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


It means they have a right to bear arms. It doesn't say there can't be restrictions. In fact, there have been restrictions. Get convicted of a felony and you can't legally own any firearm. In the 90's there were restriction on some types of guns. There are still restrictions on some types of guns. It also doesn't define "arms." A knife is "arms." You own a knife? Then you're already covered by the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


what do you think "SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED " MEANS???

It means the government cant restrict any arms,,,

please keep talking cause youre proving me right and you wrong,,,


----------



## freyasman (Aug 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Okay, I see what you're asking me..... I was confused there.

No, it's not standard. Most people will require more than one round, even from a rifle, especially if they are already adrenalized and moving when shot; the reason snipers are often "one shot, one kill" is because the targets they hit are almost always standing still when they're hit.
From a handgun, you want as many rounds as you can reasonably carry because it might take quite a few hits to stop someone.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 31, 2020)

jc456 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, it was a capitol policewoman, who was gay and black.
> ...


It makes her inherently superior in the eyes of someone like him.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Actually, I do security consulting and get $100 per hour for my opinion and advice on violence and conflict. I'm sharing with you all here for free.


You're welcome, lol.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Really?  I was in the Navy for 20 years, and in the mid 90's, I was a member of the Security Force at Newport RI for a couple of years.  One thing that the Gunny stressed to members of the Security Force was ammo control.  When we went out to the range, the course had several different positions for us to shoot from (standing, kneeling, from a doorway, from a window, etc.), and on each target, we were told to do only 2-3 shots per station.  If you ran out of ammo before completing the course, the Gunny had a slice of your ass for not paying attention to how much ammo you were using.  We were taught to shoot 1 to 3 shots, reassess the situation, and fire more rounds downrange if required.  We were NOT taught to empty the weapon into one target.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


But the law hasn't said that, just some overzealous prosecutor who threw a bunch of charges against the wall hoping something sticks.

And if you're so concerned with upholding the law, how come you don't care about things like rioting, felony assault, arson, and all the shit these guys were doing when they got shot?

You aren't fooling anyone..... you want this kid to fry because *he prevailed*, and the professional losers you support did what they always do, and lost.

That's it; that simple.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Sure ya do, uh-huh.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 31, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


More time I spent in the Army, the more I thought I should've joined the Navy.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes, the law in Wisconsin does say people are not protected by self defense laws if they themselves are in the commission of a crime. It also says the level of force that constitutes self defense is only up to the point of preventing or stopping the threat. It doesn't permit continued force against the attacker after that threat has been neutralized.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


thankfully kyle didnt do that and tried to flee the assault,,,


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2020)

[youtube]


----------



## freyasman (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Because government is corrupt and in the business of oppressing our rights and liberties and ransoming them back to us at their discretion?


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOL

Dayum, you're a fucking retard. Yes, the Constitution has been changed with amendments...

*AMENDMENT XI*​_Passed by Congress March 4, 1794. Ratified February 7, 1795._​​*Note: Article III, section 2, of the Constitution was modified by amendment 11.*​​The Judicial power of the United States shall not be construed to extend to any suit in law or equity, commenced or prosecuted against one of the United States by Citizens of another State, or by Citizens or Subjects of any Foreign State.​
_[emphasis added to educate the uninformed]_


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I never said it hasnt happened,,just the the 2nd A hasnt been,,

my god youre dense,,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


That remains to be seen.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


then why do you keep claiming otherwise???


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOLOL

You're more retarded than I thought. I was talking about the Constitution being a living document, to which you replied, _"*it* hasnt been changed with an amendment,,,"_ Since I was talking about the Constitution and not the 2nd Amendment, you prove to be a nut who doesn't understand the difference between the Constitution and an amendment.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


No, I think your psychotherapist should.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Because I'm giving my opinion of what I expect will happen in court.


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


the least you can do is be honest about what I said,,,

this is what I said in #3082

living means it changes naturally through time,,,the constitution requires intentional direct action through many small actions to change it,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


you should add IMO,,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Which is about the *Constitution*. That's what we were discussing, the *Constitution*. You said that about the *Constitution *^^^ 

Then I pointed out you're a retard about the *Constitution*...

Then you responded back saying _"*it*..."_ -- which can only rationally be about the *Constitution* since that's what we were talking about.

But now you say you suffered a brain fart and were actually talking about the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



the 2nd is part of the constitution,,,
so youre bailing out???

have a nice day,,,


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Yes it does say there can't be restrictions.  What the fuck do you believe "shall not be infringed" means?

There are no restrictions on what kind of guns you could carry when the Amendment was passed, moron.   The Constitution doesn't define the words it uses.  The people who wrote it assumed you knew what they meant.

You're arguments are all ludicrous.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...









[/QUOTE]
And he is right again but Huff and puff will try to say that he lied.  It's their way.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Crimes like jaywalking?  Failing to make a full stop at a stop sign?  I don't think they meant that you weren't entitled to defend yourself if you committed a misdemeanor.  They meant if you used the gun in the commission of a crime, like armed robbery.

What a fucking moron.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The perp who surived is guilty of attempted murder.  He hasn't even been charged yet.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


*"Yes it does say there can't be restrictions.  What the fuck do you believe "shall not be infringed" means?"*

Fucking moron, there are restrictions on kids having guns. There are restrictions felons having guns. There are restrictions on guns in certain locations. There are restrictions on certain types of guns. There are restrictions on some ex-military folks having guns.

None of that would be true if the 2nd Amendment actually stated there can't be any restrictions.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I bet_* your's*_ is making a fortune off your insurance company, lol.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


you forgot to put,,IMO,,,

you should look up the definition of infringe,,,it specifically says restrict,,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


A lot of things are part of the Constitution. We were still talking about the Constitution. Replying "it," as you did, can only rationally be about the Constitution. I accept this as you confessing you're not rational.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Yes Faun you lost the argument--Yes it is legally (and the most intelligent thing to do) to shoot an attacker multiple times till he is no longer a threat so yes Faun, Kyle shooting the Pedo 3 or 4 times was all perfectly legal-------------and trying the childish insults isn't going to save you.

....You wanted proof people/cops are allowed to shoot attackers more than once and I gave you that in an article on why cops are trained to multi shoot criminal attackers.    Then you started screaming that you wanted a law showing that civilians had a right to self protect themselves and shoot criminals more than once as well to stop an attack, but when I had other things to do and couldn't respond immediately and tell you to act like an adult and go google for yourself, you again start with these stupid insults thinking this means you won an argument....now that you just got your azz handed to you with the 1921 law for the right to self protection  specifically siting that the case that this law was made for was the direct result of the would be victim shooting his attacker 4 TIMES---you go off on these stupid child smears again.     All you had to do to not embarrass yourself was google like I told you to do for yourself earlier.    It really isn't that hard to google court cases involving regarding the Right to Self Protection.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Kids are not adults.  As such, they don't posses their full constitutional adults.  As for the rest of your post, all you proved is how the government has eroded the 2nd Amendment over the years.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It must be white privilege..... wonder why Kyle's still facing charges from our "systemically racist" legal system?
(sarcasm)


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


*"Yes it is legally (and the most intelligent thing to do) to shoot an attacker multiple times till he is no longer a threat"*

Yes, that could be self defense. All you keep doing is showing you have not a fucking clue what I said.

How many more times are you going to demonstrate you're insane?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




then show me where the 2nd amendment to the constitution was changed or repealed  by amendment the process,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




me thinks the problem is YOU dont know what you said,,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

Now you're making shit up, fucking moron. Show me where the 2nd Amendment says anything about age ...


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


hahahahahahahahaaha


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Puhleeze, you can't be this stupid.  If we can prevent them voting, then what makes you believe we can't prevent them from using firearms?


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


That was especially stupid.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You have *got* to be getting paid to keep spouting this much stupidity for this long......

Over a hundred pages of completely ridiculous assertions, smears, and just plain bullshit...... do you pay taxes on this income?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


so far today hes gone from nuclear weapons to babies with glocks,,,,he skipped everything in between,,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Why on Earth would you ask me to show you something I never said??

Again, I chalk this up to you not being a rational person.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


No, it's under the table.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 31, 2020)

excalibur said:


> He may have been from out of state and if true then he has problems.


What then was he defending? He owned no property in Kenosha.

He grabbed his gun and drove to where he could use it on people.

And they call him a patriot. What manner of patriotism is this?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




you said their were restrictions,,,so ,,

show me where the 2nd amendment to the constitution was changed or repealed  by amendment the process???

because by definition restrictions violate the text and context of the 2nd A


Nosmo King said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> > He may have been from out of state and if true then he has problems.
> ...


you obviously are not aware of the facts of the case,,,
please do educate yourself before further comments,,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


LOL

As if you "think."

 


Moron, what I said is self defense with a firearm is a legal option for some to stop an imminent threat of death or great bodily harm, regardless of how many shots that takes. But if the person claiming self defense happened to use excessive force beyond merely stopping the threat by continuing to shoot their victim after they've neutralized the threat, it shifts from being self defense to either murder or attempted murder, depending on the condition of their victim.

The Turtlesoup nut keeps repeating how shooting someone multiple times to stop a threat is self defense, which it is, and which I've said it is. She keeps repeating that nonsense because she truly is batshit insane.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


So you're admitting you were full of shit when you said there are restrictions?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




tell me how many seconds between kyles shots??

my count is all shots happened withing 2 seconds,,,

next time people are chasing you to kill you how you would regulate your shots to avoid crazy people from airchair quarterbacking you on the internet..


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


HUH???


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The Constitution says you have to be 18 to vote. It offers no such restrictions on bearing arms. And you idiotically claimed is says there can't be restrictions.

Are you ever not a fucking moron? 

Ever??


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> you said their were restrictions,,,so ,,
> 
> show me where the 2nd amendment to the constitution was changed or repealed  by amendment the process???
> 
> because by definition restrictions violate the text and context of the 2nd A


You suffering another brain fart? This is in mid-sentence?


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


look up the definition of "infringed",,,
it specifically says restrictions,,,

so again,,
show me where the 2nd amendment to the constitution was changed or repealed  by amendment the process,,,


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


How many seconds it takes is irrelevant.

Have you always been this stupid?

Again, it's about excessive force. That can take 2 seconds; that can take 10 seconds. It's about continuing to shoot even after the threat is neutralized. It matters not how long that takes.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOL

Now you admit you have no clue what the fuck you're talking about. No worries -- I already knew that.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


It never needed to be changed or repealed. It always allowed for restrictions.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




thanks for your opinion,,,

see you in court,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


show me proof of that,,cause for 150 yrs there were none,,,


----------



## freyasman (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Well, I hope so....



Taxation is theft.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No, it absolutely does not.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


That's a ridiculous request since lack of legislation is not evidence of lack of restrictions. Restrictions have been placed at the legislative level, challenged and upheld.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


The Supreme Court says otherwise. I know this may shock you, but I accept their decisions over yours.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


so I'm right and youre wrong,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I'll remember you said that..


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Good, you do that.


----------



## freyasman (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Until you disagree with one.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 31, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Does he live in Illinois? Was it about 20 miles from Kenosha?

I ask again, what was he defending in Kenosha? Why did he go there with his gun?


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


According to his lawyers, he worked in Kenosha. And there is video of him pointing to police the night of the shooting, saying he works over there, as he pointed in some direction.


----------



## progressive hunter (Aug 31, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




he worked in the town and he was asked from a property owner for help,, not to mention he was there earlier in the day helping clean up the graffiti,,,

it wasnt his gun and he didnt grab it but was handed to him by a friend for his protection,,,

anymore stupid comments???


----------



## Jitss617 (Aug 31, 2020)

playtime said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Doesn’t matter


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Such a child-----lashing out irrationally because your little stunt of playing show me the law game didn't work when the law is simple enough to find.   Now trying to bully and name call me and others into silence.  Honey, there are some things you need to know about me.     NOt only do I research quickly and always can back up what I say------but I have no shame either...I don't get embarrassed and I don't get bullied-----I also don't sleep for very long at a time----I got plenty of time to keep posting.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


LOLOL

Your ignorance is not me lashing out -- it's simply your ignorance.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Constitution also says you cant be deprived of your rights without due process of law----------but you know damn well when my kids were under 18, I sent them to their room and gave them no rights when they didn't behave.   It's kinda an implied thing that kids don't get full rights which you should know since you behavior is so out of whack...


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

Dayum, are you ever insane.

Due process is in regard to the the government enforcing law. You sending your kids to their room has absolutely squat to do with due process.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




What was he fighting for in Kenosha?  Really you don't know?   He was fighting Tryranny and the destruction of america.....along with protecting people from being attacked the democrat brown shirts.......

Why on earth do you think our citizens should or would allow communists and terrorists in BLM to destroy our country and cities along with robbing, looting, raping and murdering with no one to stand up to them.  There is something wrong with you....seriously wrong where you think that we as a society should be back to mobs of criminals attacking businesses, people, and cities.    Americans have a long history of fighting for what is right you goofy communist and/or foreigner.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


  They get their freedom taken away with no rights to freedom or liberty----all without a judge hearing their case---they just got sent to their room because they were minors and I said...much like minors can't "own" a weapon without their parents permission.  Parents say no--they don't get one---    Minors do not get full rights--------on their own only via their parents.   And yet you claim that you are incapable of understanding this concept....talk about looney tune times.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


You sending your kids to their room has nothing to do with due process. Nothing at all.

All you're doing, whether you realize or not, is proving me right that you're batshit insane.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...





Turtlesoup said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...




Just out of curiosity, what source did you obtain the above "story" about slavery from?


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 31, 2020)

Faun said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Let's give him the benefit of the doubt and agree that he worked there. That.'s something that can be easily proved.

A 17 year old with an AR-15 he brought to work. Is that a situation framed by good old common sense?

Would you want cadres of armed teenagers loose on your streets?


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 31, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


The phrase is: Law and order.

Where's that pesky "law" part in shooting two people dead and seriously wounding another?

Or do you want a dozen more Dodge Citie, or Kenoshas?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 31, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




Several different ones...........googling Anthony Johnson is easy enough to google with lots of articles.  He actually had an interesting life----when I say his life is an easy google--it is from the time he was forced over and sold into indentured servant status and even his ownership of his slave can easily be found.  It wasn't till this year that new information about his earlier life came to light.   Originally it was assumed that he was just an uneducated run of the mill african who couldn't speak  english and was not christian---new information was released earlier this year likely on Yahoo since I read them daily saying at that point in time, angola had been largely converted and taught english and that Johnson had been a christian that could speak and read english when brought over....which explained many questions that I have always had .    LIke how did he learn so much so quickly if he was just an uneducated african at that time....having already learned the language and customs explained the holes.   

 I research as I do on the web and have a mother who loved loved her very very very old politically incorrect books which contain more real history than we see now.  I'm related to the PACE plantation slave owners so the time frame and family tree is always in search for historic documents from this time.  (No, I don't owe anyone reparations) I like to learn and Like to form lists in my head about different events that cover decades of picking up tidbits here and there-----------one of the odd things I ran across was some old pamplet articles and law documents from the 1600's to the 1700's on the web  which was discussing blacks being enslaved---it was based on RELIGION not color in the very early years flat out but you will rarely see these documents released on the web or to the public anymore.  I periodically run across an article but it has been a while since I have seen one.   I'll see what I can find over the next few days.  My memory isn't as good as it used to be---I don't remember names of specific documents like I used to but  sometimes if I think about it for a while it pops back in my head.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 1, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Funny, I don't see any indignant outrage about "Lefty"  that had a gun and fired at least one shot before Rittenhouse returned the favor but actually HIT his targets.  Gaige Grosskreutz was packing heat and he allegedly said that he regretted not killing Rittenhouse. Three against one, those are the odds that leftards can only try and win with......fuck'em. Their lives don't mean shit to me at all.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 1, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


I'm not defending gun violence, I'm fully opposed to it. Those who believe there is a place for guns in American politics are the most dangerous among us. No matter what the politics of a gunman, it's the gunman that must be stopped.

What I am wondering is why is Rittenhouse lionized as a patriot when he was a gun toting thug as all gun toting thugs involved in civil unrest. So Trumpians have a peculiar binary view of gun violence? So long as someone on their 'ream' does the shooting it's good (and politics have devolved into the same bonds of loyalty as sports fans see their team)

Or is the last virtue you have left is a disapproval of vigilante and mob justice?


----------



## freyasman (Sep 1, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


Look,  we're going to have peace and order and we will wait a long time for the people we have tasked with that to provide it..... but if they won't,  sooner or later,  we will. 

Because we ARE going to have it, one way or another.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 1, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




He was being chased by three adult men, dumb ass. You did see what happened to the white guy that was living out of his truck that ended up at the wrong place and time, right? I certainly didn't see any indignant outrage about that. No outrage by the commie leftists as their fellow comrades
 beat store owners in Minneapolis that were trying to protect their businesses. I have heard all I need to hear from ANTIFA and BLM "leaders" and the words of that lezbo Kamala Harris that claimed that they were gonna go after Trump supporters if they get back in power. Fuck that bitch....I didn't vote for Trump but I definitely support MUCH of what he has done and tried to do. I will never, ever side with the commies. She can "hunt" in one hand and squat and shit in the other and let's see which one fills up first. The fact that a disgusting POS like her is on the demcrat commie party ticket tells me all I need to know about those of your kind.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 1, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


So the ends justify the means? Even if that means mob and vigilante justice?

Can't you hear rioters saying the same thing? We will get the change we're looking for one way or another. Even at the barrel of a gun?


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Sep 1, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > These communist democrats want us to believe that this 17 year old boy was shooting up a street full of peaceful strollers stopping to sing a verse of Lida Rose. They also want to pretend that the criminal now known as Gimpy didn't just brawl with the police and didn't have a warrant out for his arrest.
> ...


Seems like the problem all along is the cops not stopping these riots. That's a big deal.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 1, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


If they give us no other choice and the law we hired won't,  then what do you THINK we're going to do?


You ever been in a war?

Brace yourself,  it's going to suck.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 1, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


And THAT'S you argument in favor of vigilante justice? You need to think real hard for a change. Q Anon is not your most reliable source of talking point.

Learn more about the law, ethics and logic before you bring that nonsense again. Enroll in your local community college for classes in debate and comparative philosophy. Stuff Fox won't tell you.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 1, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



HOLY shit....are you really that fucking stupid? He didn't fire the first shot and he was being threatened and I don't give shit if he was only 17. His well-being isn't worth any less. Had those three adult males (one of which was pointing a gun at him which you will not address) not chased them, neither of them would have been in danger. What QANON has to do with any of this is only due to your active imagination.

BTW, we have acts, statutes, codes and ordinances. We haven't been under Common Law in our lifetime and I will be damned if I will be lectured by a "knows-nothing" panty-waisted, hypocritical clown like yourself as it pertains to "ethics". You want one set of rules applied to those of your ilk and draconian rules to apply to those that oppose your commie ideology.

Now, feel free to help yourself to a BIG ol heapin' helpin' of "Go Fuck Yourself"....and don't be shy about asking for seconds.

(snicker)


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 1, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Funny, I don't see any indignant outrage about "Lefty" that had a gun and fired at least one shot before Rittenhouse returned the favor but actually HIT his targets. Gaige Grosskreutz was packing heat and he allegedly said that he regretted not killing Rittenhouse. Three against one, those are the odds that leftards can only try and win with......fuck'em. Their lives don't mean shit to me at all.



Uh, Cocksucker Dale, Grosskreutz didn't fire until after Future Prison Bitch Rittenhouse had already shot two people. 



Dale Smith said:


> He didn't fire the first shot and he was being threatened and I don't give shit if he was only 17. His well-being isn't worth any less. Had those three adult males (one of which was pointing a gun at him which you will not address) not chased them, neither of them would have been in danger. What QANON has to do with any of this is only due to your active imagination.



Wow, do you have a preception problem. 

Rittenhouse shot Rosenbaum first.  Rosenbaum was unarmed.  When the angry mob tried to take Rittenhouse into custody as he was running away, he shot two more people.  

I'm surprised you aren't trying to claim they were all Crisis Actors...  that's your usual kind of crazy.


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Funny, I don't see any indignant outrage about "Lefty" that had a gun and fired at least one shot before Rittenhouse returned the favor but actually HIT his targets. Gaige Grosskreutz was packing heat and he allegedly said that he regretted not killing Rittenhouse. Three against one, those are the odds that leftards can only try and win with......fuck'em. Their lives don't mean shit to me at all.
> ...


LOL

Poor, dickless delusionsl dale.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 1, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Funny, I don't see any indignant outrage about "Lefty" that had a gun and fired at least one shot before Rittenhouse returned the favor but actually HIT his targets. Gaige Grosskreutz was packing heat and he allegedly said that he regretted not killing Rittenhouse. Three against one, those are the odds that leftards can only try and win with......fuck'em. Their lives don't mean shit to me at all.
> ...



Cocksucker Joe, USA Today reported a shot was fired while Rittenhouse was running away but I can't tell from the footage. It doesn't change my opinion either way. You have three adults chasing him and screaming expletives at him. Rosenbaum hit him with his skateboard and the other two were closing in. He did the right thing and he should walk away from this virtually unscathed as he should. I find it hilarious that leftards have pissed their adult undergarments over the fact that Rittenhouse had a gun he used in self-defense but are strangely quiet about Gaige Grosskreutz  that was also chasing him and then rushed him (also being armed) and later expressed regret that he didn't get to empty his clip into Rittenhouse.  He was too slow. Rittenhouse should have aimed higher and to his right but all in all? It was a successful night for Rittenhouse. Paypay

Oh well, ANTIFA loses two little commie soldiers and  Gaige Grosskreutz  isn't going to be using his left arm for a very long time. I guess he better practice waving the commie flag right handed. We also have the photo of him screaming like a little girl (bonus). Looks like the ANTFA soy boys needed more than three against one this time. Two commie fucks are now worm food and another is out of commission. They brought it on themselves and I will be sending a donation to Rittenhouse's defense fund. You really are bitter about this and that makes me smile from "ear to ear".

Have a great day, Joseph!!


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


 Poor little faun, the perv...are you as angry as Cocksucker Joe? Seething with rage that you lost two comrades? Have a good cry, lil faun the perv......let it ALLLLLLL out. Don't keep it all bottled up inside!!!


(snicker)


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 1, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> USA Today reported a shot was fired while Rittenhouse was running away but I can't tell from the footage.



Yeah, when he was running away from the mob after he shot that guy. 



Dale Smith said:


> They brought it on themselves and I will be sending a donation to Rittenhouse's defense fund. You really are bitter about this and that makes me smile from "ear to ear".



I'm sure he'll enjoy it when he has to buy ass-salve from being the Ayran Nation Prison Bitch for the rest of his life.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 1, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > USA Today reported a shot was fired while Rittenhouse was running away but I can't tell from the footage.
> ...


 He shot no one until he was chased, Joe.....why the silence about the soy boy chasing Rittenhouse with a gun?

BTW, what is your obsession with prison sex? Is there anything you want to get off your chest ....besides your boyfriend's buttocks?

LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


_*"Rosenbaum hit him with his skateboard..."*_

LOL

Dickless delusional dale, you don't know what the fuck you're talking about. Rosenbaum did not have a skateboard.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Sep 1, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...



I know the story of Anthony Johnson. Which is why I asked what your source was. 

Some here are under the false impression that he was the first slave owner in Amerca.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


 Excuse me, it was Huber, the other dead commie. I stand corrected.

(snicker)


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You're welcome,  dickless delusional dale.


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 Lil faun, the pervert! Fast forward to the 16:33 mark! Great angle if your commie pals getting shot when they tried to attack him......CLASSIC!


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 1, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


how do you know he brought it to work??
got a link??


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 1, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


defending property is not vigilantly justice,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 1, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


that law is called  "self defense",,,


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 1, 2020)

Nosmo King said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


It has already been proved, you fucking dumbass, and he didn't bring the gun to work. 

You morons keep repeating the fake media narrative which has already been dis-proven a dozen times over.  

The owner of the car lot certain thought it was a good idea to have armed people defending his business.  Otherwise it would be a pike of smoking ashes today.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 1, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





katsteve2012 said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




He was the first official slave owner in america.........

But of course, Indians were being enslaved before Johnson and are never talked about now as slaves so no court hearings or precedents about them being enslaved.  Hell, there are many stories of indians being kidnapped by ship captains but then again there are so many stories of ship captains kidnapping whites and forcing them to work as well.    It's all about the hype isn't it-----blacks and libs broadcast that they were abused so everyone associates slavery just with blacks, just like the Jews were better at hyping Hitler killing them so many think just Jews were targeted by Hitler---not realizing that Hitler killed between 18 and 25 million people with only 6 million being Jewish.  Johnson's abuse of Castor is the first court case setting a precedent for keeping an indentured  for life instead of indentured servant for years (which also was often a life sentence because so many died from being worked to death)  making him the first official enslaved person in the US and Johnson the first official slave owner in the US.

And yes, especially among sea crews and others from other countries they would bring over their slaves which I assume everyone just kinda ignored since generally speaking slaves were treated better---far better than white indentured servants which were most people coming over were.  Remember, by law an indentured servant who survived long enough to be set free was to be given land and provisions--------slaves not being set free weren't so there was motive to work the indentures to death which btw is evidence by old grave sites of the two groups.


----------



## dannyboys (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 1, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



He was the first official slave owner in America---

Of course INdians were enslaved before them, of course indentured servants were slaves, Of course people who owned slaves from around the world brought their slaves with them when they traveled, of course sea captains kidnapped indians, blacks, and whites and forced them work as well but Johnson going to court to enslave Castor was the official case where the US law (judge ruling from the bench) made someone a slave for life.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 1, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> They better get the facts straight. Or the real militias will emerge.



What real militia? What facts are not straight?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 1, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


and most likely people will die.


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Poor, dickless delusional dale, that's a crowd attempting to disarm a murderer. You'll note, the only one charged with a crime there was the teen terrorist.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


you forgot to add,,,IMO,,,

we talked about this faun,,,


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Which is not applicable to the teen murderer who was committing a crime by carrying a firearm.

*948.60 Possession of a dangerous weapon by a person under 18*
(1) In this section, “dangerous weapon" means *any firearm*, loaded or unloaded;...
(2)(a) *Any person under 18 years of age* who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor.​


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




that doesnt make him a murderer,,so like we talked about you need to add IMO,,,


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Only if you ignore the law.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


which law???

the one that says you have a right to defend yourself against violent racist???


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


The one that says it's a crime for a 17 year old to carry a firearm and the other that says self defense is not an option to someone committing a crime.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




you forget again to add IMO,,,


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


You're really obsessed with my opinion, huh? You can't seem to stop talking about it.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




not really,,,just wanting the discussion to be honest and fair,,,

wouldnt want you to taint the facts of the case,,,


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


No, it's your obsession since I've already stated what I post here is my opinion. There's no need for me to mention that in every post. You don't. Nobody does. You only want me to because you're obsessed.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


yes there is,,,


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The teen did nothing wrong---while criminals attacking people and burning the city down did.  We don't need 'charges' to know right from wrong.   We do understand what a miscarriage of justice is.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > that law is called  "self defense",,,
> ...


What part of "misdemeanor" didn't you understand?


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 1, 2020)

It is amazing....all three of the asshats the hispanic teenager shot with the rifle are convicted felons..one of them had an illegal gun on him which he pointed at the hispanic teenager........the other guy, rosenbaum, another convicted felon, tried to grab the rifle ....which is a felony since he can't touch any gun.....


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 1, 2020)

The2ndAmendment said:


> The native residents of Kenosha will acquit him for defending their town.



There’s no way this gun toting punk gets a self defense acquittal. And unless the first person he shot and killed was in the process of killing or raping someone he won’t convince any jury that he was defending Kenosha’s own. 

A 2ndAmend cult member should know that you can’t shoot to kill somebody in defense of someone else’s property on a public street. 

This punk is a murderer.  He drove from Chicago to Kenosha to incite violence because KELLY ANN says violence will help his beloved Trump to win.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 1, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > The native residents of Kenosha will acquit him for defending their town.
> ...


That is a complete delusion.  YOu should seek profession help.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 1, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > The native residents of Kenosha will acquit him for defending their town.
> ...


You still have a right of self defense in this country....watch the mans lawyer he explains the first shooting....


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 1, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > The native residents of Kenosha will acquit him for defending their town.
> ...




Wow...you are really stupid.....

He was attacked by all three of those convicted felons...one of those felons was holding and pointing an illegal gun at the hispanic teenager.....it was self defense......


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 1, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> 
> 
> A 17-year-old suspect has been arrested in connection to at least one of the two shooting deaths amid the unrest Tuesday night in Kenosha, Wis., Illinois police confirmed on Wednesday.
> ...




A look at the charges.....

*On August 27th, prosecutors in Kenosha County filed six charges against Kyle Rittenhouse which read as follows:*


*First degree reckless homicide, use of a dangerous weapon*
*First degree recklessly endangering safety, use of a dangerous weapon*
*First degree intentional homicide, use of a dangerous weapon*
*Attempt first degree intentional homicide, use of a dangerous weapon*
*First degree recklessly endangering safety, use of a dangerous weapon*
*Possession of a dangerous weapon by a person under 18.*
*A detailed breakdown of the facts of the case can be found here. What follows is a breakdown of the law applicable to the case.

Counts 1, 3, and 4 relate to shots fired at Joseph Rosenbaum, Anthony Huber, and Gaige Grosskreutz respectively, all of whom are on film attacking Kyle Rittenhouse as he attempts to flee. Count 2 is ancillary to Count 1, relating to Daily Caller reporter Richard McGinnis, who was following Rosenbaum at the time of the incident and was therefore in Kyle’s line of fire. Count 5 refers to the two shots fired at the unknown male who attempted a jumping stomp on Kyle’s head after he tripped and fell while fleeing a violent mob. Both shots missed and the man fled the scene. Count 6 is an attempt to punish Kyle for merely having the gun.

The defense against Counts 1 to 5 will be Wisconsin’s broad self-defense laws. Citizens have no duty to flee when endangered (although Kyle did) and maintain self-defense privileges even if attacked by those one provokes (so long as the provocation did not include criminal entrapment). There is no duty to use the least possible force when threatened, only reasonable force, a standard judged by the person in question.  In other words, prosecutors must prove beyond a reasonable doubt that Kyle Rittenhouse did not believe he had risk of great bodily harm and that the force he used was unreasonable according to Kyle’s own standards. Unlikely, given the facts of the case.
*
*Additionally, both men killed by Rittenhouse had their hands on Kyle’s gun at the time of being shot, a detail confirmed by eyewitness Richard McGinnis and videos of the incident, making the men in possession of a gun. Both Rosenbaum and Huber were convicted felons and therefore may not possess firearms in Wisconsin. Bizarrely, even the charges mention that the men had grabbed Rittenhouse’s gun, undermining the prosecutors’ allegations. Worse yet, Gaige Grosskreutz, the third felon shot by Rittenhouse, had an illegal handgun drawn and pointed at Rittenhouse just before being shot. Grosskreutz later admitted through a third party that “his only regret was not killing the kid and hesitating to pull the gun before emptying the entire mag into him.” Grosskreutz has not been charged with a crime.*









						The Charges Against Kyle Rittenhouse
					

On August 27th, prosecutors in Kenosha County filed six charges against Kyle Rittenhouse which read as follows:   	First degree reckless homicide, use of a dangerous weapon 	First degree recklessly endangering safety, use of a dangerous weapon 	...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Correll (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I'm not the one watching a video of a mob attacking a young man and trying to pretend that the violent attacking mob, is the victim.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 1, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> 
> 
> A 17-year-old suspect has been arrested in connection to at least one of the two shooting deaths amid the unrest Tuesday night in Kenosha, Wis., Illinois police confirmed on Wednesday.
> ...



Well put on your tactical costumre, strap on your guns and tote that AR-15 and briung it ther fuck on.  A pack of stupid fiucking idiots vs the smart people.


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 1, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...


Huh


----------



## RealDave (Sep 1, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...


 Maybe they were standing their ground being harassed my an armed Asshole.


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 1, 2020)

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


He was retreating


----------



## Correll (Sep 1, 2020)

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Seems very out of character for all of them.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 1, 2020)

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Sadly for you, an eyewitness saw the convicted felon, rosenbaum, attacking the hispanic teenager, and the video shows the hispanic teenager in full flight mode before he is attacked by the other two convicted felons, one of them with an illegal gun...since he is a felon and can't buy, own or carry it.....or point it at the hispanic teen.


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 1, 2020)

2aguy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Damn white democrats are lynching Latinos now?


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 1, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenosha violence: Juvenile arrested in deadly shooting amid Jacob Blake unrest, Illinois police say
> ...




How smart was it for those morons to attack a hispanic teen with an AR-15 Rifle?  I guess they learned how smart it was...


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 1, 2020)

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Wrong.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 1, 2020)

bottlecap said:


> He seemed to be running away from thugs.  Self defense.



They were chasing him because he had shot an unarmed man and was trying to escape


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 1, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Judy Miller Fox contributor, just made the claim that Kyle stole the rifle and illegally took it across state lines.  After all that we already know.  There is no amount of truth or facts that will penetrate the concrete.


----------



## Correll (Sep 1, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bottlecap said:
> 
> 
> > He seemed to be running away from thugs.  Self defense.
> ...



Or were they part of a team of violent thugs who were organized and worked together to attack people the mob deemed worthy of violent assault?


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 1, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bottlecap said:
> 
> 
> > He seemed to be running away from thugs.  Self defense.
> ...




Wrong.....he shot rosenbaum, a convicted felon, who had attacked him.....as stated by an eyewitness to the attack by rosenbaum...


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 1, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bottlecap said:
> 
> 
> > He seemed to be running away from thugs.  Self defense.
> ...


They were chasing because he put out their dumpster fire.


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Sure he did. He illegally carried a gun and he used excessive force beyond what self defense allows to kill Rosenbaum.


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2020)

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bottlecap said:
> ...


He murdered Rosenbaum and the crowd tried to disarm him.


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bottlecap said:
> ...


That's what his lawyer claims. There's been no evidence revealed yet to support that.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Do you understand that nothing you just posted is remotely accurate?


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




And yet lack of evidence hasn't stopped morons like you from saying everything you have said about this hispanic teenager....


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Not according to the actual eyewitness....


----------



## jc456 (Sep 1, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


they still don't understand US law.


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


I understand you claim that.


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Nope, according to the law.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That's a horseshit lie, and you know it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


There's extensive video of the events.


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Nope, though what I do know beyond any shadow of doubt is that you're a fucking moron.


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


There's no video, at least from what I've seen, of the teen murderer putting out any dumpster fires.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


We both know that you're a fucking liar and a dumbass.


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How can that be when you're eyes are so good you can see what's happening 200 yds away in the dark?


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


There are multiple videos of that murder and not all are from 200 feet away and in the dark.

But if you think there are videos of the teen murderer putting out dumpster fires, then post the video of him doing that.....


----------



## bripat9643 (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Here ya go, dumbass.  He's got the fire extinguisher in hand.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


you forgot again to add IMO,,,


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

The only dumpster seen in that video is your deformed brain, fucking moron. 

I challenge you to post a video of him putting out a dumpster fire, which you claimed -- and you idiotically post a video that DOESN'T show him putting out a dumpster fire.


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Your obsession with my opinion is again noted.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


if you didnt say it as an absolute fact that hes been convicted of murder things would be different,,,


----------



## freyasman (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Trust me, the fact that the white kid with good intentions who doesn't seem to have actually broken a single law, is now facing murder charges in a place where rioters and arsonists are released without any charges, is definitely being noted.


----------



## Correll (Sep 1, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




I really hope they fight extradition.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 1, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > The native residents of Kenosha will acquit him for defending their town.
> ...


This toxic attitude right here is the problem, and no it ain't just you I'm talking about..... there are a lot of people like you posting here and you all seem to be completely unable to engage with reality; you seem to feel entitled to destroy things, burn shit down, and harass or even attack people just because you're angry or disagree with them.


If you folks won't leave people alone and if you can't be reasoned with, *then what choice are you leaving the rest of us?*
You think we're just going to throw our hands up and let you have your way, and destroy everything we built and everything we care about, and let you bully us into following your every petty little demand?

No.

We're going to kill you.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 1, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bottlecap said:
> 
> 
> > He seemed to be running away from thugs.  Self defense.
> ...


Shouldn't attack people....... you might get shot for it.


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 1, 2020)

playtime said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Drunk racist asshole has no response to the ass kicking “she’s” getting.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No evidence??

There's *video*..... lot's of video.

Duh.....


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 1, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


They chased him because he shot someone and ran away. 
Then he shot someone who was chasing him


----------



## playtime (Sep 1, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



aw - little incel lonely?

go away.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 1, 2020)

freyasman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bottlecap said:
> ...



Yea....You have an AR 15 and they are unarmed
He is such a victim


----------



## playtime (Sep 1, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



but but but  - he is a trump supporter, so he gets a racist pass.


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 1, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Funny, I don't see any indignant outrage about "Lefty" that had a gun and fired at least one shot before Rittenhouse returned the favor but actually HIT his targets. Gaige Grosskreutz was packing heat and he allegedly said that he regretted not killing Rittenhouse. Three against one, those are the odds that leftards can only try and win with......fuck'em. Their lives don't mean shit to me at all.
> ...


You are an uneducated lying piece of shit. As usual. Your fantasies about a prison bitch should be kept to yourself. Rittenhouse was attacked first asshole. Hit with a skateboard. One of your assholes had a Glock out. Proven in photos. Then said they wanted Kyle dead. A pedo and a domestic abuser bite it. No loss. Now STFU.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 1, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And he was running towards a concentration of *cops*...... why were they so intent on attacking him _before_ he got there, rather than just following and telling the cops what he had done?
Because they knew, just like we all do, that what the kid did was justified, that's why. They wanted their "mob justice" before he could get to safety and were willing to attack an armed man who had already shown he would protect himself, in order to do so. That's how much his defiance, his unwillingness to curl up and die at their demand infuriated them...... and *that* is the sort of people _you_ are identifying with, and defending, right here and now.
What does that say about you?


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 1, 2020)

playtime said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Make me leave you uneducated drunk racist piece of shit. Your complete deflection, fleeing, and surrender are noted. Rittenhouse walks. Period. No matter what you cry about.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 1, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He is, by definition....... see, he was the one being attacked.



Buy a dictionary.


----------



## dblack (Sep 1, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> Rittenhouse walks. Period. No matter what you cry about.



Heh... well that's not your call. It's just a prediction. We'll see. I think it would be mistake if he does walk. We can't allow vigilante justice, even if the President is instigating it.


----------



## playtime (Sep 1, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



lol ... ' make you leave '

wow.  really?

you seem desperate for attention whether it's me or anybody else that will give you some time.





^ poor little incel.


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 1, 2020)

dblack said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Rittenhouse walks. Period. No matter what you cry about.
> ...


Well dummy,  thats the opinion of the lawyers who have seen the idiotic charges. Their words being a second year law student would get this tossed easily. President instigating it? Just stop talking. You’re embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Correll (Sep 1, 2020)

dblack said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Rittenhouse walks. Period. No matter what you cry about.
> ...




What do you call it when the mob chased rittenhouse? 

Explain how that was not "vigliante justice"?


----------



## lantern2814 (Sep 1, 2020)

playtime said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Fuck off you drunk asshole. YOU keep coming after me idiot. I just bitch slap you like you deserve. getting destroyed on your proven lies so trying to make people leave. Pathetic.


----------



## Correll (Sep 1, 2020)

playtime said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




You are an asshole siding with violent mobs agaisnt innocent people.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 1, 2020)

dblack said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > Rittenhouse walks. Period. No matter what you cry about.
> ...


You people and your delusions are amazing..... if Trump told you the sun was shining, you'd walk outside in a rainstorm and deny that you were getting wet.



Fucking crazy...... (smh)


----------



## freyasman (Sep 1, 2020)

freyasman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


----------



## playtime (Sep 1, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



 the dudes that ran after him are the heroes.

you are certifiable.


----------



## dblack (Sep 1, 2020)

Correll said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > lantern2814 said:
> ...



Oh, it was. They're nowhere near innocent. But that doesn't excuse his actions. 

Look, if went into a bar with a gun and started waving it around, and someone tried to take it from and I shot them - that's not self defense.

He went there armed, looking for trouble. He went there to play cop. But he's not a cop. Do you really want random yahoos walking around trying to enforce their idea of the law?


----------



## freyasman (Sep 1, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I really hope that there are not as many dangerously crazy and delusional people like you out there, as it sometimes seems there are....... I'm not sure I have that much ammo.

Oh well, still got my ball-peen.


----------



## playtime (Sep 1, 2020)

freyasman said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



oooOOOooo.....

over compensate much?


----------



## Correll (Sep 1, 2020)

playtime said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...




Got it. When we do it, bad, when you do it good.  Different rules, for different folks.


I reject your desire for this nation to be one of mob rule. Fuck you and your bloody mobs.


----------



## Correll (Sep 1, 2020)

dblack said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...




You are assuming his intent and you are assuming how the confrontation began, and both your assumptions are unproven, and looking at what we have seen, unlikely.


And, when the police have been ordered to stand down, by people like you, so that the mob might more effectively rule,


yes, I will be trusting "random yahoos" rather than the marxist mob.


----------



## playtime (Sep 1, 2020)

Correll said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...







cer


ti


fi


able.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 1, 2020)

dblack said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


That's what the attackers did...... they got shot for it.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 1, 2020)

playtime said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


For what?

You really don't see how nuts you all are, do you? You guys ridiculous delusions and high levels of rage at being lied to all your lives, have made you all more dangerous than a bunch of rabid rattlesnakes to regular folks who just want to live their lives.
Now, we'll call animal control but if they don't come out in a timely fashion, we'll deal with you ourselves.
I don't need a deck of tarot cards to see your futures.


----------



## playtime (Sep 1, 2020)

freyasman said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



^^^


----------



## jc456 (Sep 1, 2020)

QUOTE="Correll, post: 25408799, member: 53993"]


dblack said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...




You are assuming his intent and you are assuming how the confrontation began, and both your assumptions are unproven, and looking at what we have seen, unlikely.


And, when the police have been ordered to stand down, by people like you, so that the mob might more effectively rule,


yes, I will be trusting "random yahoos" rather than the marxist mob.
[/QUOTE]


This^^^^^^^


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 1, 2020)

freyasman said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



You know, when I first started checking out the various services, I chose the Navy for very good reasons.

Didn't want to join the Air Force, because I grew up in an Air Force town (Great Falls MT, where Malmstrom AFB is located), and was biased against them.

Didn't want to join the Marines, because I didn't want to become a bullet sponge.

Didn't join the Army, because growing up in Montana, camping as a hobby was okay, but camping as a lifestyle left much to be desired.

I joined the Navy because it afforded the best chance to see lots of different places, and the best part?  You took your house with you when you deployed.  The only times I had to do without for air conditioning or a hot meal was when we were doing battle drills.  And, like I said, it afforded me the chance to visit lots of places I would have never gone to if I hadn't enlisted.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## freyasman (Sep 1, 2020)

playtime said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


How am *I* the "drama queen"???? LOLOLOL

*I'm* sure as hell not the one running around getting in people's faces and harassing them over imaginary wrongs, nor am I supporting them, like you all are.

Pretty sure I'm not the "drama queen" here, LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## freyasman (Sep 1, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


I wanted to jump out of planes, and I was getting really tired of the cops bothering me every time I killed someone, so Airborne it was, for me. 
Older I got, the more I wanted to travel to some countries that weren't on fire, and maybe stay someplace that wasn't surrounded by concertina wire.


I don't regret joining, but I probably shouldn't have kept reenlisting.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 1, 2020)

freyasman said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


He’s just letting you know who he is


----------



## jc456 (Sep 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> View attachment 383312


Kid with a soul


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 1, 2020)

freyasman said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



My first tour was sea duty, and they told me that if I reenlisted, I would be on shore duty which was like a 9 to 5 job.  It was a bit more than that, but I reenlisted just to see what shore duty was like.

Then, when I thought I'd get out, a Senior Chief who knew me pretty well, also knew I was very interested in planes and aviation.  I built a lot of models over the years, so, he went and negotiated orders to an FA-18 outfit (VFA-131 WILDCATS), and showed up one day at my desk, put them in front of me and told me I could go there if I reenlisted, so I did.

After I finished the sea tour with VFA-131, I was right at the 12 year point, so I thought I'd try another tour at Newport RI.  Was probably one of the better tours that I'd had.  But, after that one, I was right at the 15 year point, and decided it would be stupid if I got out and didn't retire.

My next 2 tours were independent duty (USNS CONCORD (T-AFS-5, which was a civilian MSC ship, great duty if you can get it), and then final tour was running the MEPS here in Amarillo.

Personally?  Sticking it out was one of the best decisions I ever made in my life.  There have been many times that my pension has been a lifesaver and kept me off the street.  Now that this virus pandemic is in full swing?  Glad that I have my retirement and am able to live off of it, not everyone in this country is as lucky.


----------



## Persuader (Sep 1, 2020)

XponentialChaos said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > considering youre a fucking pussy thats OK,,,
> ...



bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   if it looks like  a duck, if it walks like a duck, if it talks like a duck.....its probably a duck.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 1, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


I was finishing my second enlistment in 2001 and was seriously thinking about getting out, when I stopped climbing a mountain in Alaska for a minute, and just sat down and looked at the view for a while. I was looking at it, and remembering being in some mountains near Comayagua Honduras a few years before that.
I was assigned to the 1/501 PIR, and I knew that if I had not joined, and had not re-enlisted, then I'd have never seen either one of those views from the mountains. It just wouldn't have happened, I was from the Texas Gulf Coast, and it was highly unlikely I'd have ever made it onto the side of a mountain OCONUS if I wasn't in the service.
I decided to re-enlist one more time, just to see what was next....

And then 9/11 happened, and I went hunting. Didn't stop for a long time.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 1, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


You're right about the pension though. Between that and my 90% disability rating, I don't have any trouble keeping my grandkid in a nice private school, and paying for my Harley habit.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 1, 2020)

freyasman said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Yeah..................there are lots of things that I would never have seen if I hadn't been in the Navy.  Stood at the very place where the Colossus of Rhodes was long ago, been to a church where the cornerstone was laid around 1200, but it wasn't completed until the mid 1400's, because it was FREAKING HUGE.  Not only that, but it was built and funded by pirates, and interestingly enough, was still in use the last time I visited Palma Mallorca.  Also been to several castles, and even saw the cave where a Biblical prophet stayed.  Elijah I think it was.

My only regret?  The ONE time I had a chance to go to Jerusalem, I had duty that day and was never able to go.

But, I've also seen some pretty wild things.  Partying down in Rio de Janero in the early 80's was a truly memorable experience.

And, when 9/11 happened, I had already put in my retirement paperwork around 7 months before, and tried as hard as I could to stop them, but  they were too far in the system, and I had to retire after my tour at Amarillo.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 1, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> bottlecap said:
> 
> 
> > He seemed to be running away from thugs.  Self defense.
> ...


You mean the Pedo felon who was screaming that he was going to kill Kyle and then tried to stealing Kyles gun to kill him?  Is that the guy are you talking about?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 1, 2020)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


STill haven't learned to google yet---they also have one of him actually putting out the rolling dumpster fire....GOOGLE---its easy.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 1, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He was attacked by a violent mob that tried like hell to kill him but they failed.....thankfully the leftists are morons---


----------



## freyasman (Sep 1, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


I wouldn't be able to remember partying in Rio if I had ever been there,  lol


----------



## XponentialChaos (Sep 1, 2020)

Persuader said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Please be more specific.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 1, 2020)

freyasman said:


> We're going to kill you.





freyasman said:


> If you folks won't leave people alone




We are discussing your miserable seventeen year old AR-15 toting young Fascist MAGA punk who had his ignorant negligent deplorable mother drive him a couple hours across a state line from Chicago to Kenosha to kill people in Kenosha who apparently were “not leaving” Kyle Rittenhouse “ALONE” in Chicago. 

So now he will never be left ALONE in prison. 

They should lock his mother up with him as an accessory to commit murder. 

You gun whackos are something else. Having your mothers drive you to hunt and kill people in other states because the people in your state are leaving you alone. 

Idiots - all of you!


----------



## freyasman (Sep 1, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > We're going to kill you.
> ...


Kid already passed his heart check, if ya'll think he's something scary now,  you better pray he doesn't do time. 

Read "Violence of Mind" by Varg Freeborn.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 1, 2020)

freyasman said:


> you better pray he doesn't do time.



Nothing to pray about. When you play recklessly with an AR-15 and kill people you should expect to do time.


----------



## bottlecap (Sep 1, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > We're going to kill you.
> ...


He seemed to be rapidly retreating so it is clearly self-defense, NOT Murder

I have seen no evidence at this time of any violent actions he Initiated,

The problem is that a curfew needs to be enforced, so the streets are clear.  If that is too much for the Police to handle because of manpower, then the National Guard should be called in to help.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 1, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > you better pray he doesn't do time.
> ...


If he was reckless,  he'd have hit someone who wasn't attacking him.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 1, 2020)

Correll said:


> You are assuming his intent and you are assuming how the confrontation began,



We do not have to assume anything:

It was past 11 p.m. local time Tuesday, the third night of protests after a Kenosha police officer shot Jacob Blake seven times in the back. Jeremiah had received a text from a friend saying a bunch of protesters had their tires slashed. He wanted to get to his car before vandals did. He decided the quickest path was to cut through a parking lot.​
As he made his way toward it, Jeremiah saw more armed white men. Two crouched on the roof of a building, sniper style. Two or three others stood guard over the lot. One of them, a babyface with a backward ball cap, raised an assault rifle and pointed it at him.​
Jeremiah, 24 and Black, was more annoyed than afraid. He'd been out protesting all summer, more than 90 days so far. He knew about these guys and their scare tactics, and he refused to be intimidated.​​When the kid started yelling, Jeremiah shouted back: "I'm trying to get out of here. If you're gonna shoot me, just shoot!"​​A few minutes later, Jeremiah saw the same guy pointing his weapon at someone else.​​This time, Kyle Rittenhouse fired.​



__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				



If he pointed his big white boy AR-15 toy at anyone, as the eyewitness said, your little fascist will do time, unless he gets a quick trial in time for Trump to pardon the new MAGA protestor murderin’ hero.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 1, 2020)

bottlecap said:


> He seemed to be rapidly retreating so it is clearly self-defense, NOT Murder



he was retreating because he just shot and killed someone ... according to an eyewitness he fired his AR-15 at an unarmed protestor after taunting the eyewitness and pointing his weapon at him and then moving to the victim he fatally shot and had to run.

see my previous post.





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 1, 2020)

freyasman said:


> If he was reckless, he'd have hit someone who wasn't attacking him.



An eyewitness says the first person he shot was not attacking him. And that happened right after the young fascist MAGA punk shouted something and pointed his weapon at the eyewitness who was on his way out of the area.

You are a gun whacko / so do you think it’s ok to shout shit and point your weapon at anyone in the midst of a potentially volatile situation?


----------



## Persuader (Sep 1, 2020)

All anyone needs to know about the Kyle Rittenhouse case..............


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 1, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > We're going to kill you.
> ...



Fake indigence---what a idiot tactic for a troll.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 1, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > If he was reckless, he'd have hit someone who wasn't attacking him.
> ...




Yeah never mind all the other witnesses or the videos.............

they have the pedo chasing him around, trying to steal his gun, and telling kyle that he was going to kill him.  NEXT.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 1, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > If he was reckless, he'd have hit someone who wasn't attacking him.
> ...


Eyewitness huh?
Video shows different.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Sep 1, 2020)

NotfooledbyW said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > We're going to kill you.
> ...




As soon as you called the kid a facist you lost

You faggits call everyone a facist ,a racist ,a white supremicst
Grow the fuck up you uneducated trailer park hick

Most right wingers and regular ol american patriots are the furthest thing from fascists

Jesus h fuckin christ you lefties are so fucking stupid rotflmao

Your iq has to  be 16


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 1, 2020)

Persuader said:


> All anyone needs to know about the Kyle Rittenhouse case..............



You gun whackos think carrying an AR-15 entities you to threaten others with it and then if the targeted person fights back you get to cry self-defense.

think about it it. This argument is a license to kill whenever you want to.

the little fascist initiated the combat with the first man he shot. The cops have all the evidence and that is why he is being charged with murder.

You say we can’t know the little fascists intent. Likewise you can’t assume those trying to disarm this punk intended to take his weapon away in order to kill him with it.

He was threatening to shoot people and he pointed his weapon at them so they had every right to to disarm a potential mass murderer.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Sep 1, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> As soon as you called the kid a facist you lost



Why? Only a little 17 year old fascist would go to a BLM protest and walk around pointing an AR-15 at people and threaten to shoot them.

He’s a fascist because Trump represents the state to him and he certainly believes that there is no right for citizens to peacefully protest state authorities shooting a  man seven times in the back or suffocating a handcuffed man to death for over eight minutes..

He is so much a fascist that he self deputized himself and inserted himself as an  authority for the state in order to protect property with the use of more deadly force.

who does this little fascist punk think he is? THINKING he can be a cop just because he’s fascinated with playing with guns.


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Great, then it should be easy for you to post a video of him putting out a dumpster fire.....


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 2, 2020)

*Thread needed to be closed about 6 or 8 pages ago...  Nothing but off topic shouting and troll on troll violence in the end..   DONT DO THIS...  When the topic is GONE -- don't encourage the trolls that come to feast on it..  *


----------

